# knitting tea party friday 27 january '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 27 January '17

Ok - who pissed off Mother Nature. I mean really - temperatures in the 40's/50's. This morning I wake up to snow on the ground and cold temperatures. Windy to make it seem even colder. I am not amused. I keep telling myself 'and this too shall pass'. Spring is one day closer.

Think Marie and I are going to have dinner together tonight - Heidi just replenished my supply. Of course I could also have a bowl of chunky vegetable soup. Such decisions.

Creamy Black Bean Taquitos

Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 20 mins 
Total time: 30 mins 
Total Cost: $4.83 
Cost Per Serving: $0.32 each 
Serves: 15

Ingredients

4oz. cream cheese (room temperature) $1.00
15oz. can black beans $0.95
4oz. can diced green chiles $1.09
2 green onions $0.21
2-3 dashes hot sauce (optional) $0.05
⅛ tsp garlic powder $0.02
⅛ tsp salt (or to taste) $0.02
15 6-inch corn tortillas $1.37
3 Tbsp cooking oil, divided, for frying $0.12

Instructions

1. Rinse and drain the black beans.

2. Drain the diced green chiles.

3. Slice the green onions.

4. Add the cream cheese, black beans, green chiles, green onion, hot sauce, garlic powder, and salt to a bowl. Stir together until evenly combined, then taste and adjust the salt or hot sauce to your liking.

5. Stack 5 tortillas on a plate, cover with a damp paper towel, and microwave for about 20 seconds to soften (this helps prevent them from cracking when rolled).

6. Heat a large non-stick or cast iron skillet over medium heat. Working quickly as the skillet heats, place about 2 Tbsp of the black bean filling in each tortilla then roll tightly closed.

7. Once all five are filled, add about 1 Tbsp cooking oil to the skillet, give it a few seconds to heat (it should shimmer), then add the filled taquitos seam side down. Cook the taquitos on each side until brown and crispy, then transfer to a clean plate.

8. Repeat the process in small batches of five, adding a little more oil to the skillet each time, until all the filling has been used (about 15 taquitos). Serve while still hot.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/01/creamy-black-bean-taquitos/

savory black pepper and gruyere beignets

Fried dough is always a welcome treat and this time it's gone SAVORY with these black pepper and gruyere beignets, which are just as addictive as their sweet counterparts!

Yield: 16-20 beignets

Ingredients

1 cup bread flour
¼ cup whole wheat pastry flour
¾ cup water
¼ cup whole milk
½ cup + 2 tbsp unsalted butter, cubed
1 tsp sugar
1¼ tsp kosher salt
5 large eggs
1 cup + 2 tbsp gruyere
1½ tsp freshly ground black pepper
¼ tsp cayenne pepper
canola oil, for frying
chopped fresh parsley, for sprinkling

Instructions

1. In a medium bowl, whisk together the bread flour and pastry flour. Set aside.

2. In a large saucepan, heat the water, milk, butter, sugar, and salt over medium-high heat. Bring to a boil. Add the flour mixture and stir vigorously with a wooden spoon for 3 minutes, or until a shiny paste forms.

3. Transfer the bowl to a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment. While mixing on medium-low speed, add the eggs one a time, beating well after each addition.

4. Add in the gruyere, black pepper, and cayenne. Mix for 1 more minute to combine.

5. In a Dutch oven or deep fryer, heat 3 inches of canola oil to 375F.

6. Scoop 2-2.5 tbsp of batter at a time into the hot oil, using one spoon to push the batter off the second spoon.

7. Fry in batches of four to eight, depending on how big your pot is, but make sure not to crowd the pan.

8. Fry for about 5 minutes total, flipping frequently so the beignets are evenly cooked. They should be a deep brown.

9. Remove from the oil to a paper towel-lined plate. Toss with parsley and serve warm.

Notes: Serve with sour cream or raspberry jam for dipping.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2017/01/savory-black-pepper-and-gruyere-beignets.html

Cheesy Mushroom Oat Bake

1/6th of pan: 259 calories, 8.5g total fat (3g sat fat), 584mg sodium, 32.5g carbs, 6g fiber, 2g sugars, 14.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 7*

This vegetarian bake is crammed with goodness: oats, egg whites, chia seeds, veggies, and CHEESE!

Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 40 minutes
MAKES 6 SERVINGS

Ingredients:

3 cups old-fashioned oats
1 1/2 tbsp. chia seeds
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 1/2 cups unsweetened plain almond milk
1 cup (about 8 large) egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute
2 cups chopped brown mushrooms
1 cup chopped kale
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. onion powder
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1/4 cup light/reduced-fat cream cheese, room temperature
1/2 cup shredded reduced-fat cheddar cheese
1/4 cup chopped scallions

Optional topping: additional chopped scallions

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray an 8" X 8" baking pan with nonstick spray.

1. In a large bowl, combine oats, chia seeds, baking powder, and salt. Mix well.

2. In a medium-large bowl, combine almond milk with egg whites/substitute. Mix until uniform.

3. Add mixture in the medium-large bowl to the large bowl. Stir until uniform.

4. Bring a skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Add mushrooms, kale, and seasonings. Cook and stir until mushrooms have softened and kale has wilted, about 3 minutes.

5. Remove skillet from heat. Add cream cheese and 1/4 cup cheddar, and stir thoroughly.

6. Add skillet contents to the large bowl, along with scallions. Mix thoroughly. Transfer to the baking pan, and smooth out the surface.

7. Top with remaining 1/4 cup cheddar.

8. Bake until top is light golden brown and entire dish is cooked through and cheddar topping has melted, about 35 minutes.

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weekly-recipes/chicken-sausage-apple-cheesy-mushroom-oat-bakes

Apple Pie with Cheddar Cheese Crust

If a slice of cheddar cheese makes apple pie even better, how good could it be if we put the cheese right into the crust? For the best flavor, be sure to use extra-sharp cheddar here. Freezing the butter for 15 minutes promotes flakiness in the crust-do not skip this step. We were able to load a hefty pound of cheese into the crust

AUTHOR: From Cook's Country 
SERVES 8
INGREDIENTS

CRUST
2 ½ cups (12 1/2 ounces) all-purpose flour
1tablespoon granulated sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
8 ounces extra-sharp cheddar cheese, shredded (2 cups)
8 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into 1/4-inch pieces and frozen for 15 minutes
1/3 cup ice water, plus extra as needed

FILLING
2 pounds Granny Smith, Empire, or Cortland apples, peeled, cored, halved, and sliced 1/4 inch thick
2 pounds Golden Delicious, Jonagold, or Braeburn apples, peeled, cored, halved, and sliced 1/4 inch thick
6 tablespoons (2 2/3 ounces) granulated sugar
¼ cup packed (1 3/4 ounces) light brown sugar
½ teaspoon grated lemon zest plus 1 tablespoon juice
¼ teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon

INSTRUCTIONS

FOR THE CRUST:

1. Process flour, sugar, salt, mustard, and cayenne in food processor until combined, about 5 seconds. Scatter cheddar and butter over top and pulse until butter is size of large peas, about 10 pulses.

2. Pour half of ice water over flour mixture and pulse until incorporated, about 3 pulses. Repeat with remaining ice water. Pinch dough with your fingers; if dough feels dry and does not hold together, sprinkle 1 to 2 tablespoons extra ice water over mixture and pulse until dough forms large clumps and no dry flour remains, 3 to 5 pulses.

3. Divide dough in half and form each half into 4 inch disk. Wrap disks tightly in plastic wrap and refrigerate for 1 hour. Let chilled dough sit on counter to soften slightly, about 10 minutes, before rolling. (Wrapped dough can be refrigerated for up to 2 days or frozen for up to 1 month. If frozen, let dough thaw completely on counter before rolling.)

FOR THE FILLING:

1. Stir apples, granulated sugar, brown sugar, lemon zest, salt, and cinnamon together in Dutch oven. Cover and cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until apples are just tender but still hold their shape, 10 to 15 minutes. Off heat, stir in lemon juice.

2. Spread apple mixture on rimmed baking sheet and let cool completely, about 30 minutes. (Filling can be refrigerated for up to 24 hours.)

3. 5. Roll 1 disk of dough into 12 inch circle between 2 sheets of parchment paper or plastic. Loosely roll dough around rolling pin and gently unroll it onto 9 inch pie plate, letting excess dough hang over edge. Ease dough into plate by gently lifting edge of dough with your hand while pressing into plate bottom with your other hand. Trim overhang to 1/2 inch beyond lip of pie plate. Wrap dough-lined pie plate loosely in plastic and refrigerate until dough is firm, about 15 minutes.

4. Adjust oven rack to lowest position and heat oven to 425 degrees. Fill pie shell with apple mixture. Roll other disk of dough into 12 inch circle between 2 sheets of parchment or plastic. Loosely roll dough around rolling pin and gently unroll it onto filling.

5. 7. Trim overhang to 1/2 inch beyond lip of pie plate. Pinch edges of top and bottom crusts firmly together. Tuck overhang under itself; folded edge should be flush with edge of pie plate. Crimp dough around edge of pie plate using your fingers. Cut four 2-inch slits in top of dough.

6. Set pie on foil or parchment-lined baking sheet and bake for 20 minutes. Reduce oven temperature to 375 degrees and continue to bake until crust is deep golden brown and filling is bubbling, 35 to 45 minutes. Transfer pie to wire rack and let cool for at least 1 1/2 hours. Serve.

NOTE: The hot apple filling must cool before it goes into the crust. If left to cool in the Dutch oven, even off the heat, the apples on the bottom will overcook and get mushy. We dump the filling onto a rimmed baking sheet, where the steam-and heat-can quickly dissipate.

https://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/7729-apple-pie-with-cheddar-cheese-crust?j=23080&sfmc_sub=221534&l=26_HTML&u=8580534&mid=7211371&jb=58&sk=6547F49638F011343B7066B65CC43028&extcode=LT17A2KAA&sourcekey=CT17012AA&cds_response_key=IET17ABA0&cds_tracking_code=&tag=cctv-registrants-20&atc=cctvreg&Survey_id=

Apple Upside Down Pancake

Who says pancakes must be cooked on the stove?! This upside down pancake is prepped in a skillet but finished off in the oven. Add it to your must-have list of quick and easy treats for family or unexpected company. Thinly sliced apples are poached in cinnamon syrup, then topped with a light, airy pancake batter. Once baked, the dessert is inverted onto a plate. It may be sliced and enjoyed immediately, or left to cool for later serving. Offer it plain, or dress it up with a simple garnish of whipped cream, sour cream or vanilla ice cream. Be sure your skillet is oven proof before proceeding. If you're unsure, plan to bake the dessert in a round cake pan or tart pan instead. The recipe easily adapts to gluten free, dairy free and sugar free versions. See the tips below for making these and other adjustments.

Prep Time: 20 minutes
Cook Time: 15 minutes
Total Time: 35 minutes
6 Servings

INGREDIENTS

For the Apple Topping ---
2 or 3 medium apples
2 tablespoons sugar 
2 tablespoons butter
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
dash of nutmeg (optional)

For the Pancake ---
1/3 cup all purpose flour
3 tablespoons sugar
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/8 teaspoon salt
2 large eggs, separated
1/3 cup milk

For Optional Garnish ---
Whipped cream, sour cream or vanilla ice cream

PREPARATION

1. Preheat your oven to 400° F (200° C).

2. Peel, core and thinly slice the apples.

3. In a 10-inch skillet, melt the butter over medium heat. Add the sugar and cinnamon and stir to distribute evenly.

4. Add the sliced apples, cover, and cook for about 5 minutes, or until the apples are tender and a rich syrup has formed. Stir gently once or twice during cooking.

5. Remove the pan from the heat. Push the apples to distribute them evenly over the bottom of the pan. If you like, you can take time to arrange them in a pattern.

6. In a medium sized bowl, combine the flour with the sugar, baking powder and salt. Add the egg yolks and milk, whisking until smooth.

7. With an electric mixer, beat the egg whites to soft peaks. Gently fold the egg whites into the flour mixture, then spread the pancake batter over the cooked apples. Place the pan in the preheated oven and bake for 10 to 15 minutes, or until golden and puffy.

8. Remove the pan from the oven and use a rubber spatula to loosen the pancake from the sides of the pan. Invert a serving plate over the frying pan then carefully hold the pan and plate together and flip them over so that the cake releases onto the plate.

9. Serve warm or at room temperature. For best texture, the pancake is best eaten the same day.

Tips

1. It's easy to forget that the skillet has a hot handle once it's been removed from the oven. Slide an oven mitt over the handle as soon as the pancake is done so that you don't accidentally burn yourself when inverting the skillet or moving the pan. The handle will take a while to cool.

2. For an extra fluffy pancake, or if using a 12-inch skillet, make 1 1/2 times the recipe.

3. To make a gluten free pancake, use gluten free flour (an all purpose baking mix is best) and increase the baking powder to 1/2 teaspoon. An additional egg is also helpful.

4. To make the pancake sugar free, use honey in place of sugar when cooking the apples. You can omit the sugar entirely from the pancake batter, or add a pinch of Stevia or other natural sweetener.

5. To make the pancake dairy free, use coconut oil in place of the butter, and coconut milk or almond milk in place of the milk.

6. If you don't have an oven proof skillet, a regular cake pan or round silicone mold works fine. Just transfer the cooked apples to the pan you'll be using in the oven.

http://moroccanfood.about.com/od/dessertsandcookies/r/Apple-Upside-Down-Pancake.htm?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8656281&utm_term=bouncex

Heidi is going to Bryan for some reason so she is going to bring me back a smoothie and two fish sandwiches from McDonalds. Guess Marie will have to stay out in the cold for tonight. --- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Summary of 20th January, 2017 by Lurker 2

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-445252-1.html 
*pacer* shared some thoughts from Bella's mom, of how touching it was to see her child peacefully asleep, for one who is seldom able to sleep. Prayers not just for her family but for research and a cure for mitochondrial disease are greatly appreciated.
Also from Pacer a former friend/co-worker just lost her 15 year old son to a suicide
*GrandmaPaula* is helping out with the grandchildren
*Sassafrass* has various on going health issues.
*Sorlenna* 's SO has a rotator cuff injury
*Kiwifrau* is delighted that a neighbour's sons wife just had a baby girl, after grandsons.
*Ohio Joy, (JHeiens)* reports that the doctors are hopeful for Phoenix Willow, the baby with Spina Bifida and tissue outside her skull 
*nittergma* is busy taking care of her MIL
*KHinkle* also has a friend of her DGS fighting suicidal feelings.
*Swedenme* has been at the doctors with DH.
*nursenikkirnbsn * is having problems with a rotator cuff tear.
*pammie1234*'s DBIL is having a biopsy for a spot on his lung. Also is very worried about one of her dogs. Unfortunately now she has had to cross 'the rainbow bridge'.
*Poledra65* asked for prayers for Marla's shoulder , and also for Jennie who has a 'something' on the Cervix.
*Bubba Love * was able to join us again- her life is very busy, with foster children and doctor's appointments, as a cancer survivor.
*Bonnie7591 * has a cousin who recently had surgery for cancer.
*Gweniepooh and Marianne* have not been affected directly by the Georgia Tornadoes.
*Railyn* had a bad day, was sick, and washed her phone along with her clothes.

PHOTOS
1 - *Fan* - Helicopter trip to Franz Josef glacier 
2 - *Nursenikki* - Baby blanket (+link to pattern)
3 - *Fan * - Mt Cook from the air
4 - *Budasha* - Knitterati Afghan square 
5 - *Kiwifrau* - Renovations!
8 - *Poledra* - Fishing fly
9 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longies
18 - *Gwen* - A wet Gracie!
20 - *Gwen* - Coffee Shop Wrap
24 - *Swedenme* - Coffee Shop Wrap
28 - *Nursenikki* - Rose City Roller socks
29 - *Swedenme* - Dog sweater
33 - *Gagesmom* - Messy bun hat
43 - *Kate* - Birthday card for StellaK & cmaliza
43 - *Tami * - American flag jewellery 
45 - *Swedenme * - Progress on the "little doggies"
48- *Budasha * - Knitterati square
49 - *Cindygecko* - Shawl / Baby sweaters
50 - *Kehinkle* - Baby hat / Corner to corner sample
51 - *Gagesmom* - Bonde in messy bun hat
56 - *Swedenme* - Jacket from 'Hand made with Joann'
61 - *Rookie* - Londongirl's tunic (link)
63 - *Gagesmom* - New hairstyle
64 - *Kate * - Rabbie in legwarmers!
64 - *Rookie * - Galveston house
67 - *Nursenikki * - Progress on the Reyna shawl
67 - *Fan* - Cross stitch
68 - *Fan* - Book of Burns' poems
70 - *Darowil* - First knitterati square
74 - *Gwen* - Coffee Shop wrap
85 - *Rookie* - Snowy scene / Quilt tops
86 - *BubbaLove* - Winter wonderland
88 - *BubbaLove* - Foster baby on the beach
98 - *Gagesmom* - Monster pants

RECIPES
11 - *Pacer* - Diabetic dessert
85 - *Fan* - Rumtopf

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1 , 20, 25, 49, 58, 68 and 80 *
(Correction for Pinwheel cookies is on p.89)

CRAFTS
19 - *Sam* - Botanical Yoke pullover pattern (link)
44 - *Gwen* - Single farm yarn skeins (links)
49 - *Kiwifrau* - Len's Mills (link)
51 - *Sam* - Crochet rope baskets (link)
52 - *Poledra * - Ankkasukat booties (link)
60 - *Swedenme* - Ribbed jacket (link)
63 - *Jsaylor* - Tennarisukka (sneaker socks)
74 - *Sam* - Peacock blanket / Poncho Beisama (links)
78 - *Bonnie* - Viking yarn (link)
79 - *Poledra* - Premium yarn pack (link)
81 - *Sam* - Odin superwash yarn (link)

OTHERS
12 - *Sam* - 14 must see places in UK (link)
14 - *Normaedern* - Porthdinllaen beach (link)
15 - *Flyty1n * - Fishing flies (links)
17 - *Kiwifrau* - Roku TV (link)
26 - *Sam* - World's toughest bridge/Portable computer (links)
27 - *Lurker* - Golf joke
32 - *Bonnie* - Funnies
65 - *Lurker* - Complaints to Councils (funny)
96 - *Lurker* - Funnies


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy cow, I'm on at the very beginning, scary. lol
Now to go back and read.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking a spot. Appointment took a couple of hours. Bub's doctor is booking him in for shoulder surgery on 23 February.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's great that he does not have to wait very long - he should be good to go by summer. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Marking a spot. Appointment took a couple of hours. Bub's doctor is booking him in for shoulder surgery on 23 February.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and Julie for starting us off again. I went for lunch with Chris then into town to get some yarn but it was out of stock . I did a bit of food shopping then came home and had dinner. It's freezing cold so I'm staying in now till I need to go out for something special. Take care all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marking my spot! Back to last week's to catch up!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, going to have dinner with Marie? And who is Marie? Hmmmmmmm. Nice and sunny here today. Still working on sweater when I can, but since my first love is painting, that is my priority. At present, have finished painting a mourning dove and now working on an adorable fox. I know, I should be knitting so I get to wear the sweater before summer arrives! Sometimes, it's fun being naughty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and Julie, thank you for a new week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marking my spot too! Thanks Sam for the start and Julie for the summary.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> Marking a spot. Appointment took a couple of hours. Bub's doctor is booking him in for shoulder surgery on 23 February.


That's pretty quick, good luck to him!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's cold here too...need to put gas in the car and pick up a couple of things, so I suppose I should do it now because tomorrow iis supposed to be colder. Bleah. But yes, Sam, one day closer to spring!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, what secret are you keeping?!!!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Hmmm, I haven't had dinner with Marie in quite a while, might be time to make a date.... She makes a mean chicken pot pie...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's pretty quick, good luck to him!


Yes, I'm glad it's soon. He's been having a lot of pain since last October. Weren't you going to the doctor soon for the same thing?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another Friday here already. 
Thank you Sam for the start and another batch of great recipes. 
Also Thank you to Julie for her summaries. It is very helpful to keep in the loop ????

Working on the 2nd pair of longies for the order. Just completed where the mouth is and almost ready to start the legs. 

Head is starting to hurt and feeling stuffy now. Been ok throughout the day. Wish I could just climb into bed. But it is only 6pm so wishful thinking it is.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just marking my spot before bed time. Thanks to Sam and Julie for getting another Tea Party underway. Will return and read properly in the morning. Night night all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Julie for starting us off this week. Thanks for the summaries..help so much. The beignets sound like a great choice to go along with a salad. Julie, so glad you got your voucher and the stitch holders you wanted. 
A word on kitchen counter tops. As I work with doctors and nurses, I did consult them before updating my counter tops. The unanimous choice was quartz because it is the most sanitary. I have quartz, though did look at the marble, cost and upkeep and find quartz is great for me. The only downside is that you must use non-colored cleaner, either plain soap and water or stone and steel cleaner (I prefer the latter). You cannot sit really hot, off the stove pans directly on either one for fear of damage, but as I have lots of hot pads, that is not a problem. My counter tops are now 5 years old, and I love them. Would choose them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Marking a spot. Appointment took a couple of hours. Bub's doctor is booking him in for shoulder surgery on 23 February.


Only a few weeks then hopefully he will make a speedy recovery and be pain free


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a very cute crocheted wrap - would make a great Christmas gift. --- sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peek-a-boo-button-wrap


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marie callander. she and i have dinner together quite often. could we have some pictures of your paintings. would love to see them. work on what you love - the sweater will eventually get finished. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Sam, going to have dinner with Marie? And who is Marie? Hmmmmmmm. Nice and sunny here today. Still working on sweater when I can, but since my first love is painting, that is my priority. At present, have finished painting a mourning dove and now working on an adorable fox. I know, I should be knitting so I get to wear the sweater before summer arrives! Sometimes, it's fun being naughty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doesn't she now. although i am partial to colornel sanders chicken pot pie - i don't think about the calories. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hmmm, I haven't had dinner with Marie in quite a while, might be time to make a date.... She makes a mean chicken pot pie...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a good night's sleep to you angelam. --- sam



angelam said:


> Just marking my spot before bed time. Thanks to Sam and Julie for getting another Tea Party underway. Will return and read properly in the morning. Night night all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just marking my spot before bed time. Thanks to Sam and Julie for getting another Tea Party underway. Will return and read properly in the morning. Night night all.


Goodnight Angela I'm off to bed too ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Sam, particularly the apple pie and pancake. Both sound so good. Julie, thanks for your summary. We had snow flurries today but didn't stay on the ground long. Still very cold for my liking though. 

Went out and picked up some yarn for the afghan. Those of you who do Fair Isle, do you carry your yarn at the back in special way? I looked at youTube :knitting color with Brandon Mably - Kaffe Fassett Studio. He was showing a way to join the yarn without weaving it in. I have to look at it closely. Julie, you've done Fair Isle, haven't you? Any suggestions?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, my goodness!!! I didn't know you liked frozen ladies? She must be so grateful to dine with you. I never dreamed that you were dating her, but then it's nice having secrets, isn't it? Boy, did I fall for that one!!! I will have dear daughter take photos; however, I am not sure I can figure out how to post them, but since she is much smarter using a computer, she probably will. I do have photos of others I've painted and all I need would be how to get them from where they are on my computer to KP Tea Party. I'm sorry that I didn't think to address this to Sam, but I'm sure everyone knows it's for said gentleman.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marie will wait--talk about putting someone on ice! I love your sense of humor.

I made 7 layer salad, macaroni & cheese in cupcake tins and will make Vietnamese spring rolls after a quick break. These are all for our combined DGCs' birthday tea party tomorrow. 

I still have some picking up to do and then steam mop the floors when I get ready to sit down tomorrow and wait for their arrivals.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marking a spot. Appointment took a couple of hours. Bub's doctor is booking him in for shoulder surgery on 23 February.


I'm glad he's getting in pretty quickly. Hope the pain isn't too awful in the meantime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marking a spot. Appointment took a couple of hours. Bub's doctor is booking him in for shoulder surgery on 23 February.


Great that he's getting in to surgery so quick, hopefully he'll have an uneventful and speedy recovery afterward.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam, particularly the apple pie and pancake. Both sound so good. Julie, thanks for your summary. We had snow flurries today but didn't stay on the ground long. Still very cold for my liking though.
> 
> Went out and picked up some yarn for the afghan. Those of you who do Fair Isle, do you carry your yarn at the back in special way? I looked at youTube :knitting color with Brandon Mably - Kaffe Fassett Studio. He was showing a way to join the yarn without weaving it in. I have to look at it closely. Julie, you've done Fair Isle, haven't you? Any suggestions?


I carry for 2-3 stitches before twisting then carry again. the shorter the length you carry a strand, the neater it looks. 
I'll ahve to look up that youtube, sounds interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Oh, my goodness!!! I didn't know you liked frozen ladies? She must be so grateful to dine with you. I never dreamed that you were dating her, but then it's nice having secrets, isn't it? Boy, did I fall for that one!!! I will have dear daughter take photos; however, I am not sure I can figure out how to post them, but since she is much smarter using a computer, she probably will. I do have photos of others I've painted and all I need would be how to get them from where they are on my computer to KP Tea Party. I'm sorry that I didn't think to address this to Sam, but I'm sure everyone knows it's for said gentleman.


Oops I put that in the wrong place. 
This reply was supposed to be:
:sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marie will wait--talk about putting someone on ice! I love your sense of humor.
> 
> I made 7 layer salad, macaroni & cheese in cupcake tins and will make Vietnamese spring rolls after a quick break. These are all for our combined DGCs' birthday tea party tomorrow.
> 
> I still have some picking up to do and then steam mop the floors when I get ready to sit down tomorrow and wait for their arrivals.


YUM!

I got the Danish's done and they turned out yummy, I used only the apple filling and no cherry ones, but they are a hit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam, particularly the apple pie and pancake. Both sound so good. Julie, thanks for your summary. We had snow flurries today but didn't stay on the ground long. Still very cold for my liking though.
> 
> Went out and picked up some yarn for the afghan. Those of you who do Fair Isle, do you carry your yarn at the back in special way? I looked at youTube :knitting color with Brandon Mably - Kaffe Fassett Studio. He was showing a way to join the yarn without weaving it in. I have to look at it closely. Julie, you've done Fair Isle, haven't you? Any suggestions?


I have always gone from edge to edge- don't recall problems with weaving in, mind you it is a few years ago since my last project, I quite enjoy finishing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent that this will be taken care of soon. Please remind us when it gets closer.


Sorlenna said:


> Marking a spot. Appointment took a couple of hours. Bub's doctor is booking him in for shoulder surgery on 23 February.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And what time is the party tomorrow? I'd like to be on time! Sounds so yummy; I especially love 7 layer salad but haven't made it in years.



RookieRetiree said:


> Marie will wait--talk about putting someone on ice! I love your sense of humor.
> 
> I made 7 layer salad, macaroni & cheese in cupcake tins and will make Vietnamese spring rolls after a quick break. These are all for our combined DGCs' birthday tea party tomorrow.
> 
> I still have some picking up to do and then steam mop the floors when I get ready to sit down tomorrow and wait for their arrivals.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I carry for 2-3 stitches before twisting then carry again. the shorter the length you carry a strand, the neater it looks.
> I'll ahve to look up that youtube, sounds interesting.


That's what I'll do. I will have to carry it for 8 stitches so will carry it for 2 and then twist. Thanks.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I would love to attend the party as well!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always gone from edge to edge- don't recall problems with weaving in, mind you it is a few years ago since my last project, I quite enjoy finishing.


Thanks Julie. Poledra says she carries it for 2-3 stitches so I'll try that.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It has been cool here today. I don't know what the temp is supposed to be tomorrow, but it will be cool. Not like some of you, but cool for us, and windy! It is the wind that really makes it chilly!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's what I'll do. I will have to carry it for 8 stitches so will carry it for 2 and then twist. Thanks.


 :sm24: It's fun once you get the hang of it, you have to play with the twist so it doesn't show, I always get it wrong the first couple times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It has been cool here today. I don't know what the temp is supposed to be tomorrow, but it will be cool. Not like some of you, but cool for us, and windy! It is the wind that really makes it chilly!


The wind is the worst, especially when it just bites through you.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I'm glad it's soon. He's been having a lot of pain since last October. Weren't you going to the doctor soon for the same thing?


Yes, I am just waiting for the insurance to approve and then we will schedule surgery. I have to wait until after March 8th, as that is my one year anniversary at work, so I will be able to take FMLA leave and get some short term disability while I'm off. Because of the nature of my work, I will be off for 10-14 weeks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM!
> 
> I got the Danish's done and they turned out yummy, I used only the apple filling and no cherry ones, but they are a hit.


Those sound great. I didn't bake anything. I suggested that it was either cooking or baking and they chose cooking, so they'll bring the cakes etc.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, hard waiting, praying all goes well, your recovery is swift.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, knit 1 hat using your pattern! Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And what time is the party tomorrow? I'd like to be on time! Sounds so yummy; I especially love 7 layer salad but haven't made it in years.


You're very welcome-- come about 1:00 pm and bring some sunshine if you have some.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, I am just waiting for the insurance to approve and then we will schedule surgery. I have to wait until after March 8th, as that is my one year anniversary at work, so I will be able to take FMLA leave and get some short term disability while I'm off. Because of the nature of my work, I will be off for 10-14 weeks.


I'm glad to hear that you'll be eligible for short term disability. Hope surgery goes well and recovery is complete.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those sound great. I didn't bake anything. I suggested that it was either cooking or baking and they chose cooking, so they'll bring the cakes etc.


Sounds so good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a very cute crocheted wrap - would make a great Christmas gift. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peek-a-boo-button-wrap


Oh I like that it might be on my list of to do.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Julie. Glad to hear you are enjoying your voucher, Julie. My dad used to say, "All things come to those who wait." 

Hugs to you, Pammie. No matter the circumstances, losing a pet is just plain hard.

Mel, this behavior of Gage is alarming. Could you let his therapist know about it? Maybe he/she could see him sooner. I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. Hugs.

Lots of shoulder surgery going on. Hope it goes well for everyone. I was told to be diligent with rehab and exercises. I was and had a very good outcome.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> Marking my spot! Back to last week's to catch up!


Me, too! Thanks for the opening, Sam, and the summary, Julie. Prayers for all those who are ill, and those facing surgery.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a very cute crocheted wrap - would make a great Christmas gift. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peek-a-boo-button-wrap


I had that bookmarked already! Heh. I can't keep up with myself!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, I am just waiting for the insurance to approve and then we will schedule surgery. I have to wait until after March 8th, as that is my one year anniversary at work, so I will be able to take FMLA leave and get some short term disability while I'm off. Because of the nature of my work, I will be off for 10-14 weeks.


He's retired, so at least that's not an issue, but I can see why you're waiting. They said at least four weeks in the sling for him (it's quite the contraption, LOL) and then it's see how it goes with the therapy. Hope yours goes well when you get there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD and I did errands (can't run out of kitty treats!). We splurged and got a pork tenderloin... Sunday supper, I'm thinking. Maybe I'll make my rolls to go with. Spent more than I planned but it will be delicious, I'm sure.

I also got some cheese to make pizza. It's been a while since I've made one.

Melody, I'm really saddened by Gage's behavior. I wish I knew what to say. Is there an adult male friend who might talk to him? 

Off to knit. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> He's retired, so at least that's not an issue, but I can see why you're waiting. They said at least four weeks in the sling for him (it's quite the contraption, LOL) and then it's see how it goes with the therapy. Hope yours goes well when you get there.


I got fitted for my sling at this last appointment, it is quite the doohickey, straps all over, hope I can remember how to hook it all up. Mine even has a ball to squeeze attached so you keep the circulation in your hand and fingers going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I like that it might be on my list of to do.


Caren!!! Hi Darlin'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I got fitted for my sling at this last appointment, it is quite the doohickey, straps all over, hope I can remember how to hook it all up. Mine even has a ball to squeeze attached so you keep the circulation in your hand and fingers going.


This is all very educational, I'm going to have fun watching Marla with all this getup I have a feeling. lol


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> This is all very educational, I'm going to have fun watching Marla with all this getup I have a feeling. lol


I've also read that most people need to sleep in a recliner for the first couple of weeks post surgery as well, as it is impossible to get comfortable in a bed, even with tons of pillows. Which is going to be tough for me, as right now, the only way I can get to sleep is sleeping on my stomach...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Marking my spot. Thanks for the opening Sam and the summaries Julie.

I'm tired, off to bed, catch you all later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I've also read that most people need to sleep in a recliner for the first couple of weeks post surgery as well, as it is impossible to get comfortable in a bed, even with tons of pillows. Which is going to be tough for me, as right now, the only way I can get to sleep is sleeping on my stomach...


Hmm...That will definitely be interesting, especially as she also has the CPAP. 
Definitely can't sleep on your tummy in the recliner, I've tried, didn't work. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks for the opening Sam and the summaries Julie.
> 
> I'm tired, off to bed, catch you all later.


Good night, sleep tight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I've also read that most people need to sleep in a recliner for the first couple of weeks post surgery as well, as it is impossible to get comfortable in a bed, even with tons of pillows. Which is going to be tough for me, as right now, the only way I can get to sleep is sleeping on my stomach...


He sleeps better in the recliner now...I've suggested it--I might get more sleep, too. :sm16:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I did speak with his counselor yesterday. We will get him assessed through the team at the mental health clinic we go to. She already had a file on him as well as the report from the psychiatrist we Skype with in the summer. If we do it this way the wait is much shorter than going through the doctor. 

I put a little bit on the end of last week's tea party about something that happened here earlier today. 

Almost done first leg of the boy longies. 

Might post later if I finish it tonight.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Hmm...That will definitely be interesting, especially as she also has the CPAP.
> Definitely can't sleep on your tummy in the recliner, I've tried, didn't work. lol


Shouldn't be a problem with the CPAP. My husband has a CPAP, and occasionally sleeps in the recliner as it is easier on his back, with no problems, he says sometimes it even works better that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I did speak with his counselor yesterday. We will get him assessed through the team at the mental health clinic we go to. She already had a file on him as well as the report from the psychiatrist we Skype with in the summer. If we do it this way the wait is much shorter than going through the doctor.
> 
> I put a little bit on the end of last week's tea party about something that happened here earlier today.
> 
> ...


You certainly have a good plan in motion with lots of good support, hopefully he'll get better as he passes through puberty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Shouldn't be a problem with the CPAP. My husband has a CPAP, and occasionally sleeps in the recliner as it is easier on his back, with no problems, he says sometimes it even works better that way.


That's great to know, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night.


Sweet dreams.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been missing quite a bit this past week. I have been to my friend's home twice this week. I took cupcakes and other treats on Monday. Today Matthew and I took food to help out with the funeral luncheon. Due to health concerns only store packaged foods can be brought in. I gave them cheese slices and sliced meats as well as chips and salsa and lots of gummy bears, mints, and crackers. Matthew said I can share some of his cards with her. 

Matthew is starting to do drawings from his head now instead of looking at pictures. He still draws from pictures also. I am excited that his comfort level for drawing continues to get stronger. 

I finished a Coffee Shop shawl today. Inspired by Sonja I made one that used only 1 Caron Cake just to see how big it would be. I took some pictures of it being worn by one of my knitting friends.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all from a busy Brisbanite. Had a few more talks with DM about market stall, and at this stage, not marketing but are building stock until my finances are a bit better. Simply too tight to cover stall costs, which I have been sharing with DM. Will talk to DSF about what is wrong with his Toyota Rav4, which he had a supposedly minor accident in. Latest report has me wondering if it is viable to repair as something maybe now wrong with front drive shaft.

Am busy making melt and pour soaps, heart shapes in different shades of pink with rose geranium essential oil and some yellow PAC man soaps with a sweet green banana scent.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> I have been missing quite a bit this past week. I have been to my friend's home twice this week. I took cupcakes and other treats on Monday. Today Matthew and I took food to help out with the funeral luncheon. Due to health concerns only store packaged foods can be brought in. I gave them cheese slices and sliced meats as well as chips and salsa and lots of gummy bears, mints, and crackers. Matthew said I can share some of his cards with her.
> 
> Matthew is starting to do drawings from his head now instead of looking at pictures. He still draws from pictures also. I am excited that his comfort level for drawing continues to get stronger.
> 
> I finished a Coffee Shop shawl today. Inspired by Sonja I made one that used only 1 Caron Cake just to see how big it would be. I took some pictures of it being worn by one of my knitting friends.


Matthew is so talented!
Love the shawl, great job. Where did you get the shawl pin from? My daughter loves owls!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I did speak with his counselor yesterday. We will get him assessed through the team at the mental health clinic we go to. She already had a file on him as well as the report from the psychiatrist we Skype with in the summer. If we do it this way the wait is much shorter than going through the doctor.
> 
> I put a little bit on the end of last week's tea party about something that happened here earlier today.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that the counselor is involved. Big Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been missing quite a bit this past week. I have been to my friend's home twice this week. I took cupcakes and other treats on Monday. Today Matthew and I took food to help out with the funeral luncheon. Due to health concerns only store packaged foods can be brought in. I gave them cheese slices and sliced meats as well as chips and salsa and lots of gummy bears, mints, and crackers. Matthew said I can share some of his cards with her.
> 
> Matthew is starting to do drawings from his head now instead of looking at pictures. He still draws from pictures also. I am excited that his comfort level for drawing continues to get stronger.
> 
> I finished a Coffee Shop shawl today. Inspired by Sonja I made one that used only 1 Caron Cake just to see how big it would be. I took some pictures of it being worn by one of my knitting friends.


I like that size for the shawl. Matthew's drawing is wonderful. Keeping your friend in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good night to everyone.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary, your shawl is very nice, and Matthew's drawing is excellent!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and Julie for starting us off this week. Thanks for the summaries..help so much. The beignets sound like a great choice to go along with a salad. Julie, so glad you got your voucher and the stitch holders you wanted.
> A word on kitchen counter tops. As I work with doctors and nurses, I did consult them before updating my counter tops. The unanimous choice was quartz because it is the most sanitary. I have quartz, though did look at the marble, cost and upkeep and find quartz is great for me. The only downside is that you must use non-colored cleaner, either plain soap and water or stone and steel cleaner (I prefer the latter). You cannot sit really hot, off the stove pans directly on either one for fear of damage, but as I have lots of hot pads, that is not a problem. My counter tops are now 5 years old, and I love them. Would choose them again in a heartbeat.


Thanks for the info on counters. I don't think the lack of heat resistance will be a problem for me, I've spent my whole life being unable to put hot things directly on the counter so don't think I will start now????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Matthew is so talented!
> Love the shawl, great job. Where did you get the shawl pin from? My daughter loves owls!


The shawl pin came from Plymouth Yarn Company. It says it is item:0001-2050. I wanted a shawl pin to use while displaying the shawl. I love that it is wood and looked great with the shawl. I am trying to convince Matthew to make a shawl pin in ceramics class.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's what I'll do. I will have to carry it for 8 stitches so will carry it for 2 and then twist. Thanks.


8 is a lot to carry- be careful not to pull things too tight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like that size for the shawl. Matthew's drawing is wonderful. Keeping your friend in my prayers.


I think I got up to 235 stitches by the time I bound off as I was running out of yarn. I did a stretchy bind off which used more yarn than the bind off I normally do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I've also read that most people need to sleep in a recliner for the first couple of weeks post surgery as well, as it is impossible to get comfortable in a bed, even with tons of pillows. Which is going to be tough for me, as right now, the only way I can get to sleep is sleeping on my stomach...


You are definitely not gong to have fun! I slept in a chair for about a week & had to sleep on my back after that which isn't good for me either.that crazy sling is terrible. I had the sling for 6 weeks


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Mary, your shawl is very nice, and Matthew's drawing is excellent!


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you Sam and Julie. Glad to hear you are enjoying your voucher, Julie. My dad used to say, "All things come to those who wait."
> 
> Hugs to you, Pammie. No matter the circumstances, losing a pet is just plain hard.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thank you- one of my parents used to say that too, forget which.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, good that Bub has an appointment so quickly

Mary, lovely shawl & another great drawing from Matthew.

Sam, thanks for starting us off again & Julie thanks for doing the summaries.

I had a whole bag of tiny balls of yarn, last night I started doing the Helix hat, you use 3 colors at a time & when you run out of a color, just tie on another, so far it's looking OK & hopefully I can get rid of a bag of " junk" & turn it into something useful
http://library.ravelry.com/RoseKimKnits/480754/Helix_Recipe_v1.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1485496962&Signature=rCDdwxyLID3JNRP7%2BGSghwCzOUM%3D


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a full weekend but I took Monday off from work as I thought the young man's funeral was going to be that day. It is tomorrow but I had plans so I will only go to the viewing for a few minutes tomorrow. I saw Joanna tonight and she gave me a bulletin for the funeral and showed me a picture of her son in the casket. I gave her hugs and kept reassuring her it is not her fault. She asked for advice on getting the wrinkles out of the shirts for the boys to wear tomorrow. I helped her with that. We talked and hugged and even laughed. Matthew and I will try to do something in a few weeks with her or for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been missing quite a bit this past week. I have been to my friend's home twice this week. I took cupcakes and other treats on Monday. Today Matthew and I took food to help out with the funeral luncheon. Due to health concerns only store packaged foods can be brought in. I gave them cheese slices and sliced meats as well as chips and salsa and lots of gummy bears, mints, and crackers. Matthew said I can share some of his cards with her.
> 
> Matthew is starting to do drawings from his head now instead of looking at pictures. He still draws from pictures also. I am excited that his comfort level for drawing continues to get stronger.
> 
> I finished a Coffee Shop shawl today. Inspired by Sonja I made one that used only 1 Caron Cake just to see how big it would be. I took some pictures of it being worn by one of my knitting friends.


You've certainly had a lot going on. 
Love Matthew's drawings, it's amazing how he just keeps getting better and better by the week. 
The shawl turned out wonderful, the pin is nice too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a busy Brisbanite. Had a few more talks with DM about market stall, and at this stage, not marketing but are building stock until my finances are a bit better. Simply too tight to cover stall costs, which I have been sharing with DM. Will talk to DSF about what is wrong with his Toyota Rav4, which he had a supposedly minor accident in. Latest report has me wondering if it is viable to repair as something maybe now wrong with front drive shaft.
> 
> Am busy making melt and pour soaps, heart shapes in different shades of pink with rose geranium essential oil and some yellow PAC man soaps with a sweet green banana scent.


I hope that it's not anything that can't be fixed, purchasing a new one is a large expense. 
You've really been busy building stock. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, good that Bub has an appointment so quickly
> 
> Mary, lovely shawl & another great drawing from Matthew.
> 
> ...


That's really cool.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do we all remember the carol burnett show? --- sam

https://biggeekdad.com/2017/01/monkey-man-boyfriend/


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got the first leg finished. Woo hoo. 

Going to work on the other leg tomorrow. 

Dog has been out and I am feeling cruddy again. Off to bed after a shower. See you all tomorrow


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have a full weekend but I took Monday off from work as I thought the young man's funeral was going to be that day. It is tomorrow but I had plans so I will only go to the viewing for a few minutes tomorrow. I saw Joanna tonight and she gave me a bulletin for the funeral and showed me a picture of her son in the casket. I gave her hugs and kept reassuring her it is not her fault. She asked for advice on getting the wrinkles out of the shirts for the boys to wear tomorrow. I helped her with that. We talked and hugged and even laughed. Matthew and I will try to do something in a few weeks with her or for her.


It's wonderful that your friend has you at her back at such a sad time, great that you all were able to laugh a bit. 
Hugs for you both, I can't even imagine what she's going through.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sweet dreams to you sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Goodnight Angela I'm off to bed too ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful shawl and drawing. Talent must run in your family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> do we all remember the carol burnett show? --- sam
> 
> https://biggeekdad.com/2017/01/monkey-man-boyfriend/


LOVE Carol Burnett!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got the first leg finished. Woo hoo.
> 
> Going to work on the other leg tomorrow.
> 
> Dog has been out and I am feeling cruddy again. Off to bed after a shower. See you all tomorrow


Awe, those are so cute. 
Sleep well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you caren - what is going on in your neck of the woods? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Oh I like that it might be on my list of to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

get some heavy duty sleeping meds - who was it that was talking about sleepy time tea? --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I've also read that most people need to sleep in a recliner for the first couple of weeks post surgery as well, as it is impossible to get comfortable in a bed, even with tons of pillows. Which is going to be tough for me, as right now, the only way I can get to sleep is sleeping on my stomach...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sleep tight - don't let the bed bugs bite. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely shawl mary - it really did turn out well. should i know who the funeral was for? --- sam



pacer said:


> I have been missing quite a bit this past week. I have been to my friend's home twice this week. I took cupcakes and other treats on Monday. Today Matthew and I took food to help out with the funeral luncheon. Due to health concerns only store packaged foods can be brought in. I gave them cheese slices and sliced meats as well as chips and salsa and lots of gummy bears, mints, and crackers. Matthew said I can share some of his cards with her.
> 
> Matthew is starting to do drawings from his head now instead of looking at pictures. He still draws from pictures also. I am excited that his comfort level for drawing continues to get stronger.
> 
> I finished a Coffee Shop shawl today. Inspired by Sonja I made one that used only 1 Caron Cake just to see how big it would be. I took some pictures of it being worn by one of my knitting friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you wake refreshed and ready to face the day. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good night to everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a lovely shawl mary - it really did turn out well. should i know who the funeral was for? --- sam


The young son of her friend, he committed suicide.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm pooped for some reason, well getting up at 6am, (I know, for most of you it isn't early but for me it's horrid) to get ready and go with Marla did me in. I did get the baking and dinner dishes done just now, so the kitchen is once again clean. 
David doesn't leave until Monday so I can work on getting his stuff all together over the next two day and not worry about it. 
Off to dreamland, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> get some heavy duty sleeping meds - who was it that was talking about sleepy time tea? --- sam


Don't know, but I love slept time tea. Though, the pain pills will probably knock me out anyway, lol.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this url doesn't take me anywhere. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, good that Bub has an appointment so quickly
> 
> Mary, lovely shawl & another great drawing from Matthew.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember now. very sad. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> The young son of her friend, he committed suicide.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello! I have finally finished reading last week. Thoughts and prayers for all. So glad to hear that Phoenix Willow has good news. We moved back to Yuma today. Sunny windy and chilly but to warm up a bit by next week. I am pleased to announce that I am a new great aunt to baby Nolan. Born 1-3-2017. I have finished a hat for him and a sweater is almost finished. I will also do a blanket. Otherwise I have started the second sock out of red heart sock yarn with aloe in mistletoe color way. I have been looking for the second skein for 2 months and found it while searching for the cords to the small printer that we bought to bring with us. Found the cords down the side of the seat in the truck. Must have gotten caught when computer case was in the seat. Hope I can keep up this week but no promises. 

Arriana will be 3 tomorrow!!! Seems like she was born just yesterday.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello! I have finally finished reading last week. Thoughts and prayers for all. So glad to hear that Phoenix Willow has good news. We moved back to Yuma today. Sunny windy and chilly but to warm up a bit by next week. I am pleased to announce that I am a new great aunt to baby Nolan. Born 1-3-2017. I have finished a hat for him and a sweater is almost finished. I will also do a blanket. Otherwise I have started the second sock out of red heart sock yarn with aloe in mistletoe color way. I have been looking for the second skein for 2 months and found it while searching for the cords to the small printer that we bought to bring with us. Found the cords down the side of the seat in the truck. Must have gotten caught when computer case was in the seat. Hope I can keep up this week but no promises.
> 
> Arriana will be 3 tomorrow!!! Seems like she was born just yesterday.


Does the yarn have actual aloe in it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you Julie for doing the summary.
And now I am here and ready to take over again. And only 8 pages to read as well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 7 and caught up. Thank you for all the comments re my bracelet and earrings. Can't remember if I posted the photos of what we bought in Mexico or not. Did take them. I'll try to remember to post them tomorrow. Too tired now. 

Mel, prayers. 

Enjoyed the photos of things posted. 

Good to hear from those who have not been able to post lately and from those just joining us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marking a spot. Appointment took a couple of hours. Bub's doctor is booking him in for shoulder surgery on 23 February.


It will be good to get it done- and hopefully quickly recover.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have been missing quite a bit this past week. I have been to my friend's home twice this week. I took cupcakes and other treats on Monday. Today Matthew and I took food to help out with the funeral luncheon. Due to health concerns only store packaged foods can be brought in. I gave them cheese slices and sliced meats as well as chips and salsa and lots of gummy bears, mints, and crackers. Matthew said I can share some of his cards with her.
> 
> Matthew is starting to do drawings from his head now instead of looking at pictures. He still draws from pictures also. I am excited that his comfort level for drawing continues to get stronger.
> 
> I finished a Coffee Shop shawl today. Inspired by Sonja I made one that used only 1 Caron Cake just to see how big it would be. I took some pictures of it being worn by one of my knitting friends.


Your shawl looks gorgeous Mary I love the owl pin 
Mathew your drawing is fantastic and the funny thing is that tree with squirrels running up and down the trunk grows round the corner from where I live ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the recipes Sam, particularly the apple pie and pancake. Both sound so good. Julie, thanks for your summary. We had snow flurries today but didn't stay on the ground long. Still very cold for my liking though.
> 
> Went out and picked up some yarn for the afghan. Those of you who do Fair Isle, do you carry your yarn at the back in special way? I looked at youTube :knitting color with Brandon Mably - Kaffe Fassett Studio. He was showing a way to join the yarn without weaving it in. I have to look at it closely. Julie, you've done Fair Isle, haven't you? Any suggestions?


What is really good is if you can use both hands for the yarn. I use the one that is used most on the row in the right hand and the other in the left hand. It makes my work quicker and more even now that I have learnt this skill. And never more than 3 stitches between the twists. Well it isn't really twisted- how to explain? The colour I am not working with is raised or lowered every 2-3 stitches so it is 'caught' by the other colour. And make sure it is caught when changing colours. Can't make any suggestions as to what to look at as I figured it our for myslef by trial and error from reading what others said. And what didn't work!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I've also read that most people need to sleep in a recliner for the first couple of weeks post surgery as well, as it is impossible to get comfortable in a bed, even with tons of pillows. Which is going to be tough for me, as right now, the only way I can get to sleep is sleeping on my stomach...


Maybe you need to practise sleeping in a recliner :sm02: But not before work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hmm...That will definitely be interesting, especially as she also has the CPAP.
> Definitely can't sleep on your tummy in the recliner, I've tried, didn't work. lol


Just seeing you trying would have been hilarious I'm sure!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been missing quite a bit this past week. I have been to my friend's home twice this week. I took cupcakes and other treats on Monday. Today Matthew and I took food to help out with the funeral luncheon. Due to health concerns only store packaged foods can be brought in. I gave them cheese slices and sliced meats as well as chips and salsa and lots of gummy bears, mints, and crackers. Matthew said I can share some of his cards with her.
> 
> Matthew is starting to do drawings from his head now instead of looking at pictures. He still draws from pictures also. I am excited that his comfort level for drawing continues to get stronger.
> 
> I finished a Coffee Shop shawl today. Inspired by Sonja I made one that used only 1 Caron Cake just to see how big it would be. I took some pictures of it being worn by one of my knitting friends.


That size looks fine to me Mary-any bigger the point would get in the way IMHO. The colours are nice and versatile as well.
Great that Matthew has the confidence to draw from his head as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, good that Bub has an appointment so quickly
> 
> Mary, lovely shawl & another great drawing from Matthew.
> 
> ...


It was Margaret who had a break- Kate did most of the lists.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm pooped for some reason, well getting up at 6am, (I know, for most of you it isn't early but for me it's horrid) to get ready and go with Marla did me in. I did get the baking and dinner dishes done just now, so the kitchen is once again clean.
> David doesn't leave until Monday so I can work on getting his stuff all together over the next two day and not worry about it.
> Off to dreamland, see you all tomorrow.


I'm with you on a 6am start. One of the hardest things about looking after Elizabeth for the day is getting up at 6.15!
And after missing the bus yesterday (well actually I let it pass by having got the bus numbers muddled!) I've decided to get the bus before which will mean getting up at 6am instead. If I get the bus before I don't need to pay for the bus and had thought I could get off a couple of stops early and get a coffee. Then decided that is was false economy to save on a bus fare but pay more for a coffee! But if David hadn't been free to go and take her for a walk I would have had to get a taxi. So I will aim for the earlier bus- that way if I do miss I can get the next one still. At least I won't need to have coffee before leaving here. Hopefully once I am back home I can have the car again. 
David was going to take her for a walk at some point in the day- trying to train her to accept Grandad as well. He actually took her out twice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello! I have finally finished reading last week. Thoughts and prayers for all. So glad to hear that Phoenix Willow has good news. We moved back to Yuma today. Sunny windy and chilly but to warm up a bit by next week. I am pleased to announce that I am a new great aunt to baby Nolan. Born 1-3-2017. I have finished a hat for him and a sweater is almost finished. I will also do a blanket. Otherwise I have started the second sock out of red heart sock yarn with aloe in mistletoe color way. I have been looking for the second skein for 2 months and found it while searching for the cords to the small printer that we bought to bring with us. Found the cords down the side of the seat in the truck. Must have gotten caught when computer case was in the seat. Hope I can keep up this week but no promises.
> 
> Arriana will be 3 tomorrow!!! Seems like she was born just yesterday.


Are you sure you haven't the age wrong :sm16: How can she be 3?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello! I have finally finished reading last week. Thoughts and prayers for all. So glad to hear that Phoenix Willow has good news. We moved back to Yuma today. Sunny windy and chilly but to warm up a bit by next week. I am pleased to announce that I am a new great aunt to baby Nolan. Born 1-3-2017. I have finished a hat for him and a sweater is almost finished. I will also do a blanket. Otherwise I have started the second sock out of red heart sock yarn with aloe in mistletoe color way. I have been looking for the second skein for 2 months and found it while searching for the cords to the small printer that we bought to bring with us. Found the cords down the side of the seat in the truck. Must have gotten caught when computer case was in the seat. Hope I can keep up this week but no promises.
> 
> Arriana will be 3 tomorrow!!! Seems like she was born just yesterday.


It has passed quick , will she be going to what we call nursery, is it kindergarten? Preschool? 
Here children can start going to a nursery a joined to a school from the age of 3 just for a couple of hours either morning or afternoon 5 days a week and it's free


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mar, love your shawl. This is my favorite Matthew drawing ever! 
Busy bee, hoping your finances improve and Toyota RAV4 can be fixed.
Kaye, thank you. I did nap for a hour. Hoping to nod off again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's wonderful that your friend has you at her back at such a sad time, great that you all were able to laugh a bit.
> Hugs for you both, I can't even imagine what she's going through.


Well said, Kaye.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, good luck with getting up and out that early.mim more like Sam and may not get to sleep until after 4a.m,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, good luck with getting up and out that early.mim more like Sam and may not get to sleep until after 4a.m,


I'm not looking forward to one of my 4am bedtimes followed by a 6am rising! Haven't managed to combine the 2 yet so hope I don't ever.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week. 

Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather. 

Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> It has been cool here today. I don't know what the temp is supposed to be tomorrow, but it will be cool. Not like some of you, but cool for us, and windy! It is the wind that really makes it chilly!


We had a lovely day of 26C again today and tomorrow supposed to be the same, however Monday is to get back up to at least 36C... Oh well it IS Summer here.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, good that Bub has an appointment so quickly
> 
> Mary, lovely shawl & another great drawing from Matthew.
> 
> ...


Can't get into this, it says access has expired? Is this the same one? 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad that the counselor is involved. Big Hugs.


RE Melody...... me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> do we all remember the carol burnett show? --- sam
> 
> https://biggeekdad.com/2017/01/monkey-man-boyfriend/


Oh yes! I love Carol Burnett ! Thanks for sharing Sam. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello! I have finally finished reading last week. Thoughts and prayers for all. So glad to hear that Phoenix Willow has good news. We moved back to Yuma today. Sunny windy and chilly but to warm up a bit by next week. I am pleased to announce that I am a new great aunt to baby Nolan. Born 1-3-2017. I have finished a hat for him and a sweater is almost finished. I will also do a blanket. Otherwise I have started the second sock out of red heart sock yarn with aloe in mistletoe color way. I have been looking for the second skein for 2 months and found it while searching for the cords to the small printer that we bought to bring with us. Found the cords down the side of the seat in the truck. Must have gotten caught when computer case was in the seat. Hope I can keep up this week but no promises.
> 
> Arriana will be 3 tomorrow!!! Seems like she was born just yesterday.


Oh, Happy Happy Birthday Arriana! :sm11: :sm24: :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful shawl on a beautiful lady, Pacer. Matthew's squirrels are wonderful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It has passed quick , will she be going to what we call nursery, is it kindergarten? Preschool?
> Here children can start going to a nursery a joined to a school from the age of 3 just for a couple of hours either morning or afternoon 5 days a week and it's free


Yes, same up here - usually the 3 year olds go for 3 hours in the morning and the 4 year olds have the same in the afternoons and it's free.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


No not ideal but congratulations to you Cathy and your daughter too . A beautiful new baby to love and to hold is a blessing , yes it will be a lot harder for your daughter with 2 children to look after especially if she has to be a single mum but they will get through it 
Have you been knitting some little items ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


Congratulations on the new baby. They may not have the best timing, but glad the baby will be loved and taken care of. Prayers for your sanity.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Maybe you need to practise sleeping in a recliner :sm02: But not before work.


Good idea!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


Congratulations on the baby to come and I'm glad your DD isn't being sick like last time, she may even get to enjoy this pregnancy! Sounds as though she is being very sensible about the new BF too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yes, same up here - usually the 3 year olds go for 3 hours in the morning and the 4 year olds have the same in the afternoons and it's free.


No such thing as free here. :sm03: Kindergarten especially 3 year old is hundreds per term. 4 terms in our year.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No such thing as free here. :sm03: Kindergarten especially 3 year old is hundreds per term. 4 terms in our year.


Our private nurseries are very expensive too. Caitlin goes to one on a Friday from 8.30am - 6.00pm and I'm sure it cost about £50 a day! ($63 US)


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


Congratulations on the new baby, and good for your daughter to be strong enough to stand up for her own beliefs in what is best for her children. Hope they can work things out and maybe he will learn to see things differently.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No not ideal but congratulations to you Cathy and your daughter too . A beautiful new baby to love and to hold is a blessing , yes it will be a lot harder for your daughter with 2 children to look after especially if she has to be a single mum but they will get through it
> Have you been knitting some little items ?


Thankyou. Hopefully it will all work out. No I am afraid I havent been knitting at all yet. DD isnt big on knitted items and it has been too hot and humid for me and I havent had a great deal of free time lately... But I will at least get a little hat and bootees done if not much else.

We not sure what the baby is yet, the scan a few months ago was a bit inconclusive as the cord was in the way and baby wasnt co operating for the sex to be determined. The woman doing the scan in her opinion it was more than likely a girl. Anyway DD is having another scan on Tuesday so hoping to know more. We still have (well I do as its all stored at my place LOL) ALL of Serena's clothes etc right from the start so if it is a girl then she wont need anything really clothes wise. We spent a few afternoons this week going through it all (there is a LOT) and separating neutral clothes and they have been washed and ready now. So that is a start.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congratulations on the new baby. They may not have the best timing, but glad the baby will be loved and taken care of. Prayers for your sanity.


Thanks, my sanity will need your prayers I think. But yes the baby will be well loved regardless. :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Have a feeling it's going to be a long day today. Insomnia hitting, it's 5:30 am, and wide awake. Didn't take my melatonin and benedryl last night, as hubby is going to a convenient care clinic early, as he has had a lingering cold since November that sounds like it is settling in his chest, and is having trouble getting in to his primary care doctor. 
Thankfully, it's my weekend off, so I might be able to take a nap later, but my son wants me to go to a Pokemon league event with him, so we'll see what happens.
Also hoping to get a good amount of "yarning" done. (A phrase a CNA at work used to refer to my knitting once, kinda picked it up as it encompasses both knitting and crocheting in one term quite nicely)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Congratulations on the baby to come and I'm glad your DD isn't being sick like last time, she may even get to enjoy this pregnancy! Sounds as though she is being very sensible about the new BF too.


Oh boy am I ever glad that it isnt like last time! That was horrendous the whole nine months. I was so worn out from being up hours on end most nights either at home or at hospital so often. I cant imagine how we would have coped with that and a 2 year old to deal with as well. She is starting to get bit excited now about the baby but is anxious how BF will react when he finds out things need to slow down.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Congratulations on the new baby, and good for your daughter to be strong enough to stand up for her own beliefs in what is best for her children. Hope they can work things out and maybe he will learn to see things differently.


Thankyou, I hope so too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Nearly 11 pm so I better go to bed. I want to go to a market tomorrow morning for a look around. It is only 17C at the moment but 88% humidity so could be a hot and cold night for me again.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> it's great that he does not have to wait very long - he should be good to go by summer. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam and Julie for starting us off this week. Thanks for the summaries..help so much. The beignets sound like a great choice to go along with a salad. Julie, so glad you got your voucher and the stitch holders you wanted.
> A word on kitchen counter tops. As I work with doctors and nurses, I did consult them before updating my counter tops. The unanimous choice was quartz because it is the most sanitary. I have quartz, though did look at the marble, cost and upkeep and find quartz is great for me. The only downside is that you must use non-colored cleaner, either plain soap and water or stone and steel cleaner (I prefer the latter). You cannot sit really hot, off the stove pans directly on either one for fear of damage, but as I have lots of hot pads, that is not a problem. My counter tops are now 5 years old, and I love them. Would choose them again in a heartbeat.


We have had our granite counter tops more than three years now, and they look new. I don't do anything special...just keep them clean. There are so many options now, for countertops. Quartz is a beautiful option, too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> what a lovely shawl mary - it really did turn out well. should i know who the funeral was for? --- sam


The funeral is for a former coworker's 15 year old son who took his life last Friday. Very sad situation. I went to the vigil Tuesday evening and over 100 classmates, teachers, friends and family were there. The family does not have much money so I wanted to help in ways that I could. So many extra people to feed this past week and she struggles to feed her own family normally. He is Hispanic so there will be many Hispanic people among the group at the funeral so chips and salsa would be a good snack for the luncheon or even at the house for those visiting. Joanna makes her own tortillas usually but her mind is not on the day to day things. Asking me how to do laundry is one example of that. She does laundry every week but not dress clothes. 
Matthew and I will do something for her in a few weeks when things settle down.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad to hear that you'll be eligible for short term disability. Hope surgery goes well and recovery is complete.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> I have been missing quite a bit this past week. I have been to my friend's home twice this week. I took cupcakes and other treats on Monday. Today Matthew and I took food to help out with the funeral luncheon. Due to health concerns only store packaged foods can be brought in. I gave them cheese slices and sliced meats as well as chips and salsa and lots of gummy bears, mints, and crackers. Matthew said I can share some of his cards with her.
> 
> Matthew is starting to do drawings from his head now instead of looking at pictures. He still draws from pictures also. I am excited that his comfort level for drawing continues to get stronger.
> 
> I finished a Coffee Shop shawl today. Inspired by Sonja I made one that used only 1 Caron Cake just to see how big it would be. I took some pictures of it being worn by one of my knitting friends.


Another awesome drawing, Matthew! I love this one with the squirrels! Your shawl is lovely, Mary...love the colors (and your model looks like such a pleasant knitter!) Thanks for sharing! Prayers for the family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


Maybe Serena's birthday? What a relief she is not as unwell as last time. Hope she can work something out and not come and stay with you again. You don't want to be that involved- one was hard enough. A second will be even harder for you. And you want to be able to enjoy them. But it is time we had another KTP baby! (well we do have an 'adopted' one coming as well). 
Father's are much more involved now often. And it is not unusual for new parents to be to have unreasonable expectations which usually they grow out of. Or have them forced out of them. But harder when they haven't been around from the start to learn what is reasonable and unreasonable.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad that the counselor is involved. Big Hugs.


 :sm24: ♡


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Your shawl looks gorgeous Mary I love the owl pin
> Mathew your drawing is fantastic and the funny thing is that tree with squirrels running up and down the trunk grows round the corner from where I live ,


That tree with the squirrels was all in his mind. I wonder if your tree came to him in his sleep. He is thinking about framing it and giving it to his best friend's daughter for her first birthday. So thoughtful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had a lovely day of 26C again today and tomorrow supposed to be the same, however Monday is to get back up to at least 36C... Oh well it IS Summer here.....


Hot tomorrow (only 36 actually thought it was meant to be 38) 34 Monday and then down again. 
It's funny we have had no hot spells only 2 or maybe 3 hot days in a row and yet our average is well above average. It feels like a nice summer but looking at the averages for both January and December you wouldn't think so.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Another awesome drawing, Matthew! I love this one with the squirrels! Your shawl is lovely, Mary...loves the colors (and your model looks like such a pleasant knitter!) Thanks for sharing! Prayers for the family.


Meg is so much fun. Little Noah is her grandson. I helped Noah's mommy to make dryer balls for Christmas gifts this year. I have shared pictures of Noah but I will share one with this post. Who doesn't love those cute baby faces?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No such thing as free here. :sm03: Kindergarten especially 3 year old is hundreds per term. 4 terms in our year.


4 year olds get free kindergarten the year before they start school- 4 sessions a week. It used to be 4 mornings or afternoons. But I think now it is normally 2 days-I guess becuase so many parents are working.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy am I ever glad that it isnt like last time! That was horrendous the whole nine months. I was so worn out from being up hours on end most nights either at home or at hospital so often. I cant imagine how we would have coped with that and a 2 year old to deal with as well. She is starting to get bit excited now about the baby but is anxious how BF will react when he finds out things need to slow down.


Easier to get excited when you aren't feeling sick all the time. Hope she can really enjoy the pregnancy for now at least.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Little Noah is so cute. Mary, beautiful shawl. I am back from helping my cousin, she had this awful cough and fever last week. Hoping I don't get it. I did get to knit on a pair of socks.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


Prayers for your DD and the children, and Grammy! Many people change their view of child rearing once they have one of their own. Hopefully he will "come around" but so good that your DD has the strength to stand on her own, if needed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Meg is so much fun. Little Noah is her grandson. I helped Noah's mommy to make dryer balls for Christmas gifts this year. I have shared pictures of Noah but I will share one with this post. Who doesn't love those cute baby faces?


He is too cute!! Just want to pick him up!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Posting a pic of a cowl made from Redheart Chic yarn I have had for years! It is thick chenille yarn with big furry pom poms on it.I almost threw it out a few times. But recently, a young girl in the family had her 19th birthday, and I made the yarn into a cowl, because my daughter told me pom poms are in fashion right now. Not my style but it was a fun knit and she loved it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> this url doesn't take me anywhere. --- sam


That's weird, works when I click it, try this

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was Margaret who had a break- Kate did most of the lists.


????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our private nurseries are very expensive too. Caitlin goes to one on a Friday from 8.30am - 6.00pm and I'm sure it cost about £50 a day! ($63 US)


Nothing free here either, but large employers subsidize daycare costs. The HS where DH works has daycare for the children of staff members as part of their "child developnent" classes so that's where our grandson went. It was perfect. Many schools do not have all day kindergarten so he went to private school for that and that was very expensive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Can't get into this, it says access has expired? Is this the same one?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


Yes, sorry


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Meg is so much fun. Little Noah is her grandson. I helped Noah's mommy to make dryer balls for Christmas gifts this year. I have shared pictures of Noah but I will share one with this post. Who doesn't love those cute baby faces?


Adorable! I'd like to know more about the dryer balls.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FranVan said:


> Little Noah is so cute. Mary, beautiful shawl. I am back from helping my cousin, she had this awful cough and fever last week. Hoping I don't get it. I did get to knit on a pair of socks.


Hope she's better and you didn't catch it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Posting a pic of a cowl made from Redheart Chic yarn I have had for years! It is thick chenille yarn with big furry pom poms on it.I almost threw it out a few times. But recently, a young girl in the family had her 19th birthday, and I made the yarn into a cowl, because my daughter told me pom poms are in fashion right now. Not my style but it was a fun knit and she loved it!


That is very nice.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable! I'd like to know mire about the dryer balls.


I will let you know what we did this afternoon. I am heading to the visitation and then I will work until 3 this afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our private nurseries are very expensive too. Caitlin goes to one on a Friday from 8.30am - 6.00pm and I'm sure it cost about £50 a day! ($63 US)


Wow! Parents have to have a good job to support that.

Here there is a program for 3 & 4 yr olds at school, free but not required. Just started 2 yrs ago but GD didn't go, DIL thought 5 mornings/week too much. Kindergarten is alternate days, full days because kids are bussed. There is playschool in town too, 2 mornings a week, $10/ day


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will let you know what we did this afternoon. I am heading to the visitation and then I will work until 3 this afternoon.


There's no hurry, just wondered if Zi could use a bag of roving for them. I had originally thought that I'd use it for thrumming, but that's not in the near future plans.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou. Hopefully it will all work out. No I am afraid I havent been knitting at all yet. DD isnt big on knitted items and it has been too hot and humid for me and I havent had a great deal of free time lately... But I will at least get a little hat and bootees done if not much else.
> 
> We not sure what the baby is yet, the scan a few months ago was a bit inconclusive as the cord was in the way and baby wasnt co operating for the sex to be determined. The woman doing the scan in her opinion it was more than likely a girl. Anyway DD is having another scan on Tuesday so hoping to know more. We still have (well I do as its all stored at my place LOL) ALL of Serena's clothes etc right from the start so if it is a girl then she wont need anything really clothes wise. We spent a few afternoons this week going through it all (there is a LOT) and separating neutral clothes and they have been washed and ready now. So that is a start.


Congratulations, great that your DD hasn't been sick, I hope all works out with the father.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Have a feeling it's going to be a long day today. Insomnia hitting, it's 5:30 am, and wide awake. Didn't take my melatonin and benedryl last night, as hubby is going to a convenient care clinic early, as he has had a lingering cold since November that sounds like it is settling in his chest, and is having trouble getting in to his primary care doctor.
> Thankfully, it's my weekend off, so I might be able to take a nap later, but my son wants me to go to a Pokemon league event with him, so we'll see what happens.
> Also hoping to get a good amount of "yarning" done. (A phrase a CNA at work used to refer to my knitting once, kinda picked it up as it encompasses both knitting and crocheting in one term quite nicely)


I hope your DH gets good news at the doctor. Maybe he needs onions on his chest.

I'm up early too, had to get GS up at 6:30 to be off for hockey???????? his mom will go later after some sleep- she did a shift with the ambulance yesterday & was on call til 6am today- was out for 12 hrs when I last talked to her at 7 last night


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your DH gets good news at the doctor. Maybe he needs onions on his chest.
> 
> I'm up early too, had to get GS up at 6:30 to be off for hockey???????? his mom will go later after some sleep- she did a shift with the ambulance yesterday & was on call til 6am today- was out for 12 hrs when I last talked to her at 7 last night


Turns out he has sinusitis and bronchitis, so got prescription for antibiotics


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Turns out he has sinusitis and bronchitis, so got prescription for antibiotics


I hope that clears things up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's no hurry, just wondered if Zi could use a bag of roving for them. I had originally thought that I'd use it for thrumming, but that's not in the near future plans.


I'm sure you could. I have a huge bag of roving that a friend bought for me at a garage sale, I thought was getting yarn, anyway, if I can't spin it, I thought I would make everyone dryer balls


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That tree with the squirrels was all in his mind. I wonder if your tree came to him in his sleep. He is thinking about framing it and giving it to his best friend's daughter for her first birthday. So thoughtful.


It will be a wonderful gift . 
If I remember which is doubtful as I'm surprised I remember anything lately I'm going to take a picture of the tree it's exactly has Matthew has drawn it , all on its own on a patch of grass near a house were an elderly lady lives who puts feed out I'm thinking for the birds but there is usually about 3 squirrels who eat it all and play in the tree


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Meg is so much fun. Little Noah is her grandson. I helped Noah's mommy to make dryer balls for Christmas gifts this year. I have shared pictures of Noah but I will share one with this post. Who doesn't love those cute baby faces?


He's a cutie made me smile


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> 4 year olds get free kindergarten the year before they start school- 4 sessions a week. It used to be 4 mornings or afternoons. But I think now it is normally 2 days-I guess becuase so many parents are working.


Here it's for roughly 18 month from the age of 3 till they start school which is the September before they are 5 which in my opinion is not good for children who are born in late summer as they have just turned 4 way you young to be starting school in sweden they don't start school till they are 7 and no exams which I'm all in favour of


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Posting a pic of a cowl made from Redheart Chic yarn I have had for years! It is thick chenille yarn with big furry pom poms on it.I almost threw it out a few times. But recently, a young girl in the family had her 19th birthday, and I made the yarn into a cowl, because my daughter told me pom poms are in fashion right now. Not my style but it was a fun knit and she loved it!


It's lovely April , I've seen that yarn on some site and wondered what it would look like knit up


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope that clears things up


Me, too. They're talking in the news about how bad the flu is this year and how it turns into something more serious. Hope DH gets better quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Parents have to have a good job to support that.
> 
> Here there is a program for 3 & 4 yr olds at school, free but not required. Just started 2 yrs ago but GD didn't go, DIL thought 5 mornings/week too much. Kindergarten is alternate days, full days because kids are bussed. There is playschool in town too, 2 mornings a week, $10/ day


Ours is not required either, but I think most take it up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it's for roughly 18 month from the age of 3 till they start school which is the September before they are 5 which in my opinion is not good for children who are born in late summer as they have just turned 4 way you young to be starting school in sweden they don't start school till they are 7 and no exams which I'm all in favour of


Me too! So often the 'slower' kids I worked with had just not been ready to start school at 5 and would not have ended up so far behind the others if they could have waited until they were 7. I used to use an excellent remedial reading scheme which teachers thought was miraculous, but half the reason it worked was because it said not to start it until the child was at least 7 years old! In Scotland they have to start school in the August if they are 5 before February 28th of the next year, but that still means some are only 4 1/2 when they begin. I kept getting told what a clever boy my DS#2 was when he started school, and he was, but he was also an April birthday so he was almost a year older than some of his classmates, and he was a 2nd child which I'm sure makes a difference too. Even in the nursery Luke gets 'targets' to achieve, and although it's things like being able to do a 20 piece jigsaw by the end of the school year, it still had his mother in a tizz in case he couldn't do it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


Congratulations Cathy. Glad to hear DD is better this pregnancy than last. Sounds like she's got a much more mature attitude to this boyfriend and pregnancy. She will work things out, meanwhile you just enjoy a new baby to cuddle. I'm sure Serena will make a wonderful big sister!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Our private nurseries are very expensive too. Caitlin goes to one on a Friday from 8.30am - 6.00pm and I'm sure it cost about £50 a day! ($63 US)


Not sure of nursery costs down here but I'm sure it's much more than £50 a day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


Well, the really good bit is that she is not ill with the pregnancy like last time- but it does sound like there is a long way to go on making the relationship more permanent. I am glad you feel she is strong enough to be there for two children, April is not far away at all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are you sure you haven't the age wrong :sm16: How can she be 3?


I know, right?!! We called to sing happy birthday to her. DD said the phone is for you. Arriana said "ME?!" Lol listened to us then went back to coloring! Seems like yesterday that Chris called and said "you might like to come to the hospital." !!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It has passed quick , will she be going to what we call nursery, is it kindergarten? Preschool?
> Here children can start going to a nursery a joined to a school from the age of 3 just for a couple of hours either morning or afternoon 5 days a week and it's free


We call it nursery school or preschool. To my knowledge that hasn't been discussed. It would be good for her, but I am not sure how she would handle it. She is still very clingy when she is around kids of adults that she doesn't know. And not in a way that would be good for her if she was left there. And $$ would possibly be a problem also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


Congratulations Nana! April 27 is a good day! It's my birthday also. Best wishes that things can be worked out between them for the good of all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh, Happy Happy Birthday Arriana! :sm11: :sm24: :sm11: :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, same up here - usually the 3 year olds go for 3 hours in the morning and the 4 year olds have the same in the afternoons and it's free.


Not free here. It's been a while since I had any in preschool but ours went 2 days a week in the morning or afternoon (our choice) for 3 year olds and the 4 year olds went the other days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Phone says it's -2c outside and mishka decides to sit down and watch the wildlife


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable! I'd like to know more about the dryer balls.


Jeanette I use 100% wool, usually Paton's Fisherman's wool since I don't have any scraps of my good wool. You can use acrylic for the very center, but I don't. I wrap a fairly tight ball, abythe size of a tennis ball. Then take your yarn needle and bury the tail. Put them in an old nylon and tie a piece of yarn between the balls. That way you can re use the nylon for more. Throw them in the wash with a load of jeans. I put them in the dryer the same way. Then take them out of the nylons and put them in the dryer with each load. I can get 6-8 per skein of fishermans wool from Patons.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's no hurry, just wondered if Zi could use a bag of roving for them. I had originally thought that I'd use it for thrumming, but that's not in the near future plans.


You could certainly use it for the center of the balls, but I would use spun wool for the outer part.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, congratulations to you and your DD.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Me too! So often the 'slower' kids I worked with had just not been ready to start school at 5 and would not have ended up so far behind the others if they could have waited until they were 7. I used to use an excellent remedial reading scheme which teachers thought was miraculous, but half the reason it worked was because it said not to start it until the child was at least 7 years old! In Scotland they have to start school in the August if they are 5 before February 28th of the next year, but that still means some are only 4 1/2 when they begin. I kept getting told what a clever boy my DS#2 was when he started school, and he was, but he was also an April birthday so he was almost a year older than some of his classmates, and he was a 2nd child which I'm sure makes a difference too. Even in the nursery Luke gets 'targets' to achieve, and although it's things like being able to do a 20 piece jigsaw by the end of the school year, it still had his mother in a tizz in case he couldn't do it!


DIL s little nephew has just started nursery and just turned 3 , he is really good with his numbers can count to 20 easily and recognises the numbers if you show him them even does little basic sums on them picture cards you can get , still learning to write his name which is fairly long but after 1 day in nursery they were wondering if he might have problems with letters , his mum calmly told them he doesn't gave a problem and she should know since she is a qualified teacher , he also gets targets to achieve 
Madness


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We call it nursery school or preschool. To my knowledge that hasn't been discussed. It would be good for her, but I am not sure how she would handle it. She is still very clingy when she is around kids of adults that she doesn't know. And not in a way that would be good for her if she was left there. And $$ would possibly be a problem also.


Money whoever invented it should nt have it causes more problems than enough


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Jeanette I use 100% wool, usually Paton's Fisherman's wool since I don't have any scraps of my good wool. You can use acrylic for the very center, but I don't. I wrap a fairly tight ball, abythe size of a tennis ball. Then take your yarn needle and bury the tail. Put them in an old nylon and tie a piece of yarn between the balls. That way you can re use the nylon for more. Throw them in the wash with a load of jeans. I put them in the dryer the same way. Then take them out of the nylons and put them in the dryer with each load. I can get 6-8 per skein of fishermans wool from Patons.


And, do they work to eliminate static cling and do they help soften towels, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You could certainly use it for the center of the balls, but I would use spun wool for the outer part.


I have some 100% wool that's pretty harsh so I could use that for outside layers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW...Matthew's new drawing is fantastic; I am eager to see what else he does using just his mind/imagination. He is so creative and talented!

Love the way the shawl came out using the caron cake. I'm going to do one like that too (just different colors). I've also got a sweet cakes from Premier yarns to try. Have you tried Premiers Sweet Cakes? The are 100% acrylic so can machine wash & dry


pacer said:


> I have been missing quite a bit this past week. I have been to my friend's home twice this week. I took cupcakes and other treats on Monday. Today Matthew and I took food to help out with the funeral luncheon. Due to health concerns only store packaged foods can be brought in. I gave them cheese slices and sliced meats as well as chips and salsa and lots of gummy bears, mints, and crackers. Matthew said I can share some of his cards with her.
> 
> Matthew is starting to do drawings from his head now instead of looking at pictures. He still draws from pictures also. I am excited that his comfort level for drawing continues to get stronger.
> 
> I finished a Coffee Shop shawl today. Inspired by Sonja I made one that used only 1 Caron Cake just to see how big it would be. I took some pictures of it being worn by one of my knitting friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> DIL s little nephew has just started nursery and just turned 3 , he is really good with his numbers can count to 20 easily and recognises the numbers if you show him them even does little basic sums on them picture cards you can get , still learning to write his name which is fairly long but after 1 day in nursery they were wondering if he might have problems with letters , his mum calmly told them he doesn't gave a problem and she should know since she is a qualified teacher , he also gets targets to achieve
> Madness


I'm a huge proponent of letting kids be kids while learning to be adult at appropriate times; like having set chores at age 5-6, etc. Once they're of age, they have to be adults for a very long time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I couldn't get this link to work but found this and think it is the pattern you are talking about so am posting this link.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, good that Bub has an appointment so quickly
> 
> Mary, lovely shawl & another great drawing from Matthew.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your color choices for this one too.


gagesmom said:


> Got the first leg finished. Woo hoo.
> 
> Going to work on the other leg tomorrow.
> 
> Dog has been out and I am feeling cruddy again. Off to bed after a shower. See you all tomorrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing Nikki. re: the pain pills knocking you out. When I had various surgeries (usually on my knees) I ended up sleeping a lot in my recliner and the pain pills always knocked me out. LOL.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Don't know, but I love slept time tea. Though, the pain pills will probably knock me out anyway, lol.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It does seem like time has flown by since Arriana was born....surely she isn't 3 already! But then from pictures you've recently posted she is and what a cutie!


tami_ohio said:


> Hello! I have finally finished reading last week. Thoughts and prayers for all. So glad to hear that Phoenix Willow has good news. We moved back to Yuma today. Sunny windy and chilly but to warm up a bit by next week. I am pleased to announce that I am a new great aunt to baby Nolan. Born 1-3-2017. I have finished a hat for him and a sweater is almost finished. I will also do a blanket. Otherwise I have started the second sock out of red heart sock yarn with aloe in mistletoe color way. I have been looking for the second skein for 2 months and found it while searching for the cords to the small printer that we bought to bring with us. Found the cords down the side of the seat in the truck. Must have gotten caught when computer case was in the seat. Hope I can keep up this week but no promises.
> 
> Arriana will be 3 tomorrow!!! Seems like she was born just yesterday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And here I thought that tree and squirrel was the one in my front yard!!!


Swedenme said:


> Your shawl looks gorgeous Mary I love the owl pin
> Mathew your drawing is fantastic and the funny thing is that tree with squirrels running up and down the trunk grows round the corner from where I live ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is exciting news! Your DD sounds like she has matured a bit since pregnant with Serena. True, may not be ideal situation but so glad she has you for support. It will be interesting to see how Serena adjusts to being a big sister. Will DD find out the sex of the child prior to birth?


sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> this url doesn't take me anywhere. --- sam


Just go to Ravelry and put in Helix and it'll pop up, well, here, just a sec. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello! I have finally finished reading last week. Thoughts and prayers for all. So glad to hear that Phoenix Willow has good news. We moved back to Yuma today. Sunny windy and chilly but to warm up a bit by next week. I am pleased to announce that I am a new great aunt to baby Nolan. Born 1-3-2017. I have finished a hat for him and a sweater is almost finished. I will also do a blanket. Otherwise I have started the second sock out of red heart sock yarn with aloe in mistletoe color way. I have been looking for the second skein for 2 months and found it while searching for the cords to the small printer that we bought to bring with us. Found the cords down the side of the seat in the truck. Must have gotten caught when computer case was in the seat. Hope I can keep up this week but no promises.
> 
> Arriana will be 3 tomorrow!!! Seems like she was born just yesterday.


Congratulations on the new Nephew! Happy Birthday Arriana!!!
Great that you found the cords and the yarn. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Does the yarn have actual aloe in it?


Yes, I've used it before and you can feel the aloe softening your hands as you knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What is really good is if you can use both hands for the yarn. I use the one that is used most on the row in the right hand and the other in the left hand. It makes my work quicker and more even now that I have learnt this skill. And never more than 3 stitches between the twists. Well it isn't really twisted- how to explain? The colour I am not working with is raised or lowered every 2-3 stitches so it is 'caught' by the other colour. And make sure it is caught when changing colours. Can't make any suggestions as to what to look at as I figured it our for myslef by trial and error from reading what others said. And what didn't work!


I do that too, drives the ladies at knit group crazy when I knit with both hands. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just seeing you trying would have been hilarious I'm sure!


LOL! It was painful, it's does stretch the back out but not in a good way. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm with you on a 6am start. One of the hardest things about looking after Elizabeth for the day is getting up at 6.15!
> And after missing the bus yesterday (well actually I let it pass by having got the bus numbers muddled!) I've decided to get the bus before which will mean getting up at 6am instead. If I get the bus before I don't need to pay for the bus and had thought I could get off a couple of stops early and get a coffee. Then decided that is was false economy to save on a bus fare but pay more for a coffee! But if David hadn't been free to go and take her for a walk I would have had to get a taxi. So I will aim for the earlier bus- that way if I do miss I can get the next one still. At least I won't need to have coffee before leaving here. Hopefully once I am back home I can have the car again.
> David was going to take her for a walk at some point in the day- trying to train her to accept Grandad as well. He actually took her out twice.


Coffee... That would make it worth taking the earlier bus, a penny saved is a penny that can be used for coffee or yarn, so we aren't going to really save it in the long run, just spend it one something we'd rather have. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not looking forward to one of my 4am bedtimes followed by a 6am rising! Haven't managed to combine the 2 yet so hope I don't ever.


I did that way to many times when I was working. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


Oh dear, well congratulations on the expected baby, Serena will be a great big sister. Hopefully reality will hit for the dad after the baby is here and he'll realize that toddlers develop at their own rate and are all completely different beings, there is no one size fits all. 
It's wonderful that she hasn't been ill like she was with Serena, I think that poor girl went through the longest pregnancy in history.
She is a great mom, she had a great mom for an example, and it's great that she's always stood for what she wants with her kids and hasn't let the other gma or anyone else talk her into do something different.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No such thing as free here. :sm03: Kindergarten especially 3 year old is hundreds per term. 4 terms in our year.


Kindergarten here is part of grammar school but preschool can be really expensive, thankfully there's headstart for those that qualify income wise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been missing quite a bit this past week. I have been to my friend's home twice this week. I took cupcakes and other treats on Monday. Today Matthew and I took food to help out with the funeral luncheon. Due to health concerns only store packaged foods can be brought in. I gave them cheese slices and sliced meats as well as chips and salsa and lots of gummy bears, mints, and crackers. Matthew said I can share some of his cards with her.
> 
> Matthew is starting to do drawings from his head now instead of looking at pictures. He still draws from pictures also. I am excited that his comfort level for drawing continues to get stronger.
> 
> I finished a Coffee Shop shawl today. Inspired by Sonja I made one that used only 1 Caron Cake just to see how big it would be. I took some pictures of it being worn by one of my knitting friends.


 Lovely shawl. It's great that Matthew is expanding his drawings. Go, Matthew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 8 is a lot to carry- be careful not to pull things too tight.


I've only done it for 2 and it's working well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have a full weekend but I took Monday off from work as I thought the young man's funeral was going to be that day. It is tomorrow but I had plans so I will only go to the viewing for a few minutes tomorrow. I saw Joanna tonight and she gave me a bulletin for the funeral and showed me a picture of her son in the casket. I gave her hugs and kept reassuring her it is not her fault. She asked for advice on getting the wrinkles out of the shirts for the boys to wear tomorrow. I helped her with that. We talked and hugged and even laughed. Matthew and I will try to do something in a few weeks with her or for her.


You are a good friend to her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got the first leg finished. Woo hoo.
> 
> Going to work on the other leg tomorrow.
> 
> Dog has been out and I am feeling cruddy again. Off to bed after a shower. See you all tomorrow


Your fingers are really flying. Looks good. Sorry you're not feeling great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> What is really good is if you can use both hands for the yarn. I use the one that is used most on the row in the right hand and the other in the left hand. It makes my work quicker and more even now that I have learnt this skill. And never more than 3 stitches between the twists. Well it isn't really twisted- how to explain? The colour I am not working with is raised or lowered every 2-3 stitches so it is 'caught' by the other colour. And make sure it is caught when changing colours. Can't make any suggestions as to what to look at as I figured it our for myslef by trial and error from reading what others said. And what didn't work!


Thanks, I think I've figured it out. Anyway, it looks okay to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


It is rather unusual for a man to be vocal about raising babies. Hopefully, they can sort things out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well have read the digest and am also caught up here so I'm going to put on Doc Martin on Netflix and knit some. Lazy day....almost 2 and still in pjs. Oh, meant to share that Premier Yarns.com has a good sale right now if interested. I (who doesn't need any yarn) just ordered some size 1 sock yarn (Deborah Norville if I remember correctly the brand) for $1.99 a skein! Other yarns also at good price, especially some bulky weight in packs of 6 skeins for $7.99. 

Also, Hannah's car is in the shop; torque something or other needs replacing and will be about $1K....groan....but still cheaper than a car payment AND DH just got a sizeable check from an inheritance so we have it to pay and help her out. Also DH is giving me a portion of it so I can attend the KAP if the dates work well for us. Yippee! 

Okay, off now to knit and watch Doc Martin. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Great work Matthew and the shawl is lovely Mary, the pin sets it off wonderfully.
I love shawl pins, and have a pretty cat one.
Haven't touched my black knit bolero, been busy cleaning 11 sets of windows in preparation for new vertical blinds coming in 2 weeks time.
My aging body is feeling it today after all the climbing on benches and chairs to do it. Need to clean our ensuite bathroom ceiling too, so hubby said he will do it so don't need to wear myself out attempting it.
I received a parcel from my KP friend, MaryLou and she made me a scrubby cloth and wow it does a great job, very impressed with the yarn from her and Pacer.
Very handy stuff to use.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Meg is so much fun. Little Noah is her grandson. I helped Noah's mommy to make dryer balls for Christmas gifts this year. I have shared pictures of Noah but I will share one with this post. Who doesn't love those cute baby faces?


He is so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou. Hopefully it will all work out. No I am afraid I havent been knitting at all yet. DD isnt big on knitted items and it has been too hot and humid for me and I havent had a great deal of free time lately... But I will at least get a little hat and bootees done if not much else.
> 
> We not sure what the baby is yet, the scan a few months ago was a bit inconclusive as the cord was in the way and baby wasnt co operating for the sex to be determined. The woman doing the scan in her opinion it was more than likely a girl. Anyway DD is having another scan on Tuesday so hoping to know more. We still have (well I do as its all stored at my place LOL) ALL of Serena's clothes etc right from the start so if it is a girl then she wont need anything really clothes wise. We spent a few afternoons this week going through it all (there is a LOT) and separating neutral clothes and they have been washed and ready now. So that is a start.


It's great that you all saved all Serena's stuff, that's a big financial help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Posting a pic of a cowl made from Redheart Chic yarn I have had for years! It is thick chenille yarn with big furry pom poms on it.I almost threw it out a few times. But recently, a young girl in the family had her 19th birthday, and I made the yarn into a cowl, because my daughter told me pom poms are in fashion right now. Not my style but it was a fun knit and she loved it!


Great that you found a use for the yarn and that it was loved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Have a feeling it's going to be a long day today. Insomnia hitting, it's 5:30 am, and wide awake. Didn't take my melatonin and benedryl last night, as hubby is going to a convenient care clinic early, as he has had a lingering cold since November that sounds like it is settling in his chest, and is having trouble getting in to his primary care doctor.
> Thankfully, it's my weekend off, so I might be able to take a nap later, but my son wants me to go to a Pokemon league event with him, so we'll see what happens.
> Also hoping to get a good amount of "yarning" done. (A phrase a CNA at work used to refer to my knitting once, kinda picked it up as it encompasses both knitting and crocheting in one term quite nicely)


I hope that your DH starts feeling better soon and that you get some rest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Meg is so much fun. Little Noah is her grandson. I helped Noah's mommy to make dryer balls for Christmas gifts this year. I have shared pictures of Noah but I will share one with this post. Who doesn't love those cute baby faces?


Awe, what a little cutie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, well congratulations on the expected baby, Serena will be a great big sister. Hopefully reality will hit for the dad after the baby is here and he'll realize that toddlers develop at their own rate and are all completely different beings, there is no one size fits all.
> It's wonderful that she hasn't been ill like she was with Serena, I think that poor girl went through the longest pregnancy in history.
> She is a great mom, she had a great mom for an example, and it's great that she's always stood for what she wants with her kids and hasn't let the other gma or anyone else talk her into do something different.


Well said Kaye.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've only done it for 2 and it's working well.


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't think I've checked in today! Lot's to catch up on. Feeling better, but missing Mollie. DD's dog, Daisy, is not doing well, so they have made the decision to let her cross the Rainbow Bridge on Monday. They will both spend the day with her tomorrow. DD is deciding if she will take the day off. 

TTYL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pammie, sorry about Mollie, but you were correct in your decision as will be that of your DD. I hope that I will be willing to be as brave as you are when my Molly's time comes. She's now 11, and has been with me since she was 4 months old. We do love our fur babies for sure.
Made the mistake of stopping at the LYS to get some cable needles to send to my sis. Of course, yarn called out to me and I bought 3 skeins for hats. My DS asked for me to send her some straight knitted, that is, not knit in the round, hat patterns, so I sent them off along with a magnetic tablet to hold her pattern in place. Picked up a pattern for knitted knockers, being made for our local Huntsman's Cancer center. The LYS owner gives one free yarn and you knit the knockers for him, he takes the shells and stuffing material to the Center and they help the new amputees stuff and fit them. I got a variegated pink/purple. very light cotton yarn and shall see how I do. Has anyone else had any experience knitting these? I am open to hints and suggestions.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


At least she realizes that he may not be the one. Hopefully, the pregnancy will go smoothly. Toddlers are another thing! They are so active and vocal. Many people with high expectations are basically unrealistic. I still have to remind my DS that things her boys do is normal. They are much more active than her biological children!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it hardly seems possible - it does seem like just yesterday. Happy Birthday Arriana. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hello! I have finally finished reading last week. Thoughts and prayers for all. So glad to hear that Phoenix Willow has good news. We moved back to Yuma today. Sunny windy and chilly but to warm up a bit by next week. I am pleased to announce that I am a new great aunt to baby Nolan. Born 1-3-2017. I have finished a hat for him and a sweater is almost finished. I will also do a blanket. Otherwise I have started the second sock out of red heart sock yarn with aloe in mistletoe color way. I have been looking for the second skein for 2 months and found it while searching for the cords to the small printer that we bought to bring with us. Found the cords down the side of the seat in the truck. Must have gotten caught when computer case was in the seat. Hope I can keep up this week but no promises.
> 
> Arriana will be 3 tomorrow!!! Seems like she was born just yesterday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 28 January '17

Alexis is home this weekend. She brought me another teddy bear from Starbucks (where she works) - it is a little girl bear to accompany the little boy bear she brought me when last she was home. They are both very cute. I was so surprised that she did that.

Another dark, gloomy and very wintery day. No snow - but the sky just has that wintery look. It felt really cold when I opened the door long enough to put snow white kitty out to go potty. He had been in all night and I wanted to head off a mess.

Pork Scaloppini with Lemon and Dill 
by Cleveland Clinic Wellness Editors

If your family is in desperate need of something new for dinner (chicken again?), we've got it right here. Made with garlic, lemon, white wine, and fresh herbs instead of the traditional flour and butter, this scaloppini is light and flavorful. Serve with a green salad and you have a family-friendly - and guest appropriate! - meal in, yes, minutes.

Developed by Sara Quessenberry for Cleveland Clinic Wellness
Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:

12 ounces pork tenderloin, sliced into ½-inch thick rounds (8 slices total)
¼ teaspoon kosher salt
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
2 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
1 small lemon, thinly sliced
1/3 cup dry white wine, such as pinot Grigio
1 tablespoon chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill

Instructions:

1. Pound the pork slices to about ¼-inch thick. Season with salt and pepper.

2. In a large skillet, heat the oil over medium-high heat. Add the pork and cook until the undersides are golden brown, 2 to 3 minutes. Turn them and cook until cooked through, 1 to 2 minutes more. Divide among plates.

3. Add the garlic to the skillet and cook for 30 seconds.

4. Add the lemon slices and cook until softened, about 1 minute per side.

5. Add the wine and simmer for 1 minute.

6. Dividing evenly, spoon the lemon slices and sauce over the pork. Sprinkle with parsley and dill.

Nutrition Info Per Serving: 269 calories, 7 g total fat, 1 g saturated fat, 4.5 g protein, 51 g carbohydrate, 8 g dietary fiber, 12 g sugar, 0 g added sugar, 0 mg cholesterol, 529 mg sodium

http://www.clevelandclinicwellness.com/DailyDose/archive/2016/12/10/Pork-Scaloppini-with-Lemon-and-Dill.aspx

Winter Squash Spice Cake

Author: Molly Watson
Local Foods Expert
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 60 minute
Total Time: 75 minutes
Yield: 8 to 12 servings

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup butter
1 1/2 cup packed brown sugar, granulated sugar, or some combination of the two
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup mashed roasted winter squash (any kind but spaghetti squash will work!)
2 cups whole wheat pastry flour or all-purpose flour or some combination of the two
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg and/or ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground cardamom (optional but delicious)
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves (optional but adds depth)
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper (optional and sounds weird but tasty!)

PREPARATION

1. Preheat an oven to 325°F; butter an 8-by-8 baking pan and set it aside.

2. In a large bowl or the bowl of a standing mixer, cream the butter and brown sugar until light and fluffy looking, about 2 minutes.

3. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating for 30 seconds after each addition (this step helps build the structure of the cake, so don't skip it and don't rush it).

4. Beat in the vanilla and then the squash.

5. In a small bowl, combine the flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and spices. Add to the squash mixture and stir just until completely combined. It will be a thick batter.

6. Pour the batter into the buttered pan.

7. Bake until the cake is golden and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, 50 to 60 minutes.

8. Let cool at least 10 minutes before cutting. Serve warm or at room temperature.

http://localfoods.about.com/od/desserts/r/squashcake.htm?utm_campaign=eathealthy&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8660196&utm_term=bouncex

In case you haven't noticed I really like spaghetti. I am always looking for different ways to enjoy. I think this recipe is a keeper - what do you think?

VEGAN GREEN GODDESS POWER PESTO

This simple vegan green goddess pesto is packed with nourishing, whole food ingredients. Plus, it comes together in less than 10 minutes! To make it, you'll add fresh basil, arugula, hemp seeds, chives, parsley, tarragon, olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, capers, sea salt, and black pepper to a food processor. Process until ground into a coarse pesto and serve over heaps of warm pasta. For a raw vegan twist, serve this pesto over zucchini noodles!

Author Ashley 
Course Bigger Bites, Pasta, Sauce
Cuisine Gluten-Free, plant-based, Vegan
Prep Time 10 minutes
Total Time 10 minutes

Ingredients

1/2 cup basil leaves
1/2 cup baby arugula
1/3 cup shelled hemp seeds or raw pepitas
1/3 cup roughly chopped chives
1/4 cup flat leaf parsley, stemmed
1 tablespoon stemmed and roughly chopped tarragon
2 tablespoons cold-pressed olive oil
1 to 1 1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice, to taste
1 clove garlic, peeled
1 teaspoon jarred capers, drained
1/4 teaspoon of the caper brine (i.e., liquid from jarred capers)
1/4 teaspoon sea salt or to taste
Freshly-ground black pepper to taste

Instructions

1. Add all ingredients to a food processor and process for 1 to 2 minutes, or until just shy of smooth, stopping to scrape down sides as needed.

2. Serve the pesto over 12 ounces of warm pasta, adding pasta water as needed to thin.*

Recipe Notes: *For a raw vegan twist, serve the pesto over zoodles! For an appetizer remix, spread the pesto over toasted baguette slices and top with sun-dried tomatoes or sliced grape tomatoes.

http://www.blissfulbasil.com/vegan-green-goddess-power-pesto/

Beef, Corn and Biscuit Casserole

Servings: 10

Ingredients

1 large yellow onion - chopped
2 cloves garlic - chopped or mashed
2 pounds lean ground beef
4 ounces diced green chiles - canned (mild)
16 ounces tomato sauce - canned
3 cups Jack cheese - shredded, divided use
4 teaspoons chili powder
1 1/2 cups corn - canned (drained) or frozen (thawed)
1 cup light sour cream

BUTTERMILK BISCUITS:

2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon sugar
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup buttermilk - VERY cold
8 tablespoons unsalted butter - melted, cooled

MEAT MIXTURE:

1. In a large skillet brown onion in a bit of olive oil. Add ground beef and continue until all the meat has lost its pink color.

2. Add green chiles, tomato sauce, garlic, chili powder and corn and continue cooking gently for about 5-10 minutes. 3. Add the sour cream and most of the Jack cheese and stir to combine. Set aside. (The meat mixture can be made ahead to this point and refrigerated.)

BISCUITS:

1. Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 375.

2. Whisk flour, baking powder, baking soda, sugar and salt in a large bowl. (Or, you can sift it together.)

3. In a medium bowl (at least 1 1/2 cups or larger) combine the cold buttermilk and the melted and slightly cooled butter. Stir until buttermilk forms clumps.

4. Add buttermilk mixture to dry ingredients and stir with rubber spatula until just incorporated and batter pulls away from side of the bowl.

5. Using a bit of flour on your hands, divide the biscuit dough in half.

ASSEMBLY:

1. With first half of biscuit dough, roll out to about 1/2 inch thick. Carefully place biscuits into an ungreased 9×13 pan.

2. Spoon the meat mixture on top of the biscuits and spread to level the meat.

3. Roll out the remaining biscuit dough and cut more biscuits. Place on top of the meat. Sprinkle with the reserved Jack cheese.

4. Place casserole in oven and bake for about 30-35 minutes, until the tops of the biscuits are golden brown.

5. Remove and allow to sit for about 5 minutes. Serve.

Nutrition: Per Serving: 478 Calories; 29g Fat (55.3% calories from fat); 22g Protein; 32g Carbohydrate; 2g Dietary Fiber; 96mg Cholesterol; 720mg Sodium.

http://tastingspoons.com/archives/3933

LEMON BAR COOKIE CUPS

A sweet, slightly crumbly cookie filled with tart, silky smooth lemon curd, dressed up with a sprinkle of powdered sugar. If you're a lemon bar lover, you'll love this cookie cup version. It's easy to make, and easier to serve than lemon bars.

Yield: 2 1/2 dozen

Ingredients

1 3/4 cups all purpose flour*
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda*
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/2 cup butter, softened
1/2 cup sugar*
1/2 cup confectioners' sugar (powdered sugar)
1/2 cup canola oil
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon lemon extract
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
3/4 cup lemon curd (recipe below)
powdered sugar for decorating, optional

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350°.

2. Combine the flours, salt, baking soda and cream of tartar in a small bowl and set aside.

3. In a large bowl, cream butter and sugars until light and fluffy.

4. Beat in the oil, egg and extracts.

5. Add flour mixture to creamed mixture and stir until combined.

6. Drop one tablespoon dough (I used a #50 scoop) into each cup of a greased mini muffin tin. Bake for 8 minutes.

7. Remove from oven and using the end of a wooden spoon handle, make an indentation in the center of each cookie.

8. Fill with a teaspoon of lemon curd.

9. Return to the oven and bake for an additional 4 minutes, or until cookies are firm and lightly browned on the sides. Remove to wire racks to cool.

10. Sprinkle the edges to the cookies with powdered sugar.

Notes: *I made the following high altitude adjustments: added 2 tablespoons flour, reduced baking soda to 1/4 teaspoon, and subtracted 1 tablespoon sugar.

http://www.barbarabakes.com/lemon-bar-cookie-cups/

Lemon Curd

Author: from Fine Cooking

Ingredients

6 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened at room temperature
1 cup sugar
2 large eggs
2 large egg yolks
2/3 cup fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest

Directions

1. In a large bowl, beat the butter and sugar with an electric mixer, about 2 min.

2. Slowly add the eggs and yolks. Beat for 1 min.

3. Mix in the lemon juice. The mixture will look curdled, but it will smooth out as it cooks.

4. In a medium, heavy-based saucepan, cook the mixture over low heat until it looks smooth. (The curdled appearance disappears as the butter in the mixture melts.)

5. Increase the heat to medium and cook, stirring constantly, until the mixture thickens, about 15 minutes. (Once it was completely melted, mine thickened and reached 170º in just a few minutes, so watch it closely.) It should leave a path on the back of a spoon and will read 170°F on a thermometer.

NOTE: Don't let the mixture boil.

6. Remove the curd from the heat; stir in the lemon zest.

7. Transfer the curd to a bowl. Press plastic wrap on the surface of the lemon curd to keep a skin from forming and chill the curd in the refrigerator. The curd will thicken further as it cools. Covered tightly, it will keep in the refrigerator for a week and in the freezer for 2 months.

http://www.finecooking.com/recipes/lemon_curd.aspx

Lemon Curd Cookies

Author: by madaboutkitchen
Yields: 20 cookies

Ingredients

1/2 cup - Unsalted butter, softened
1/4 cup - Caster sugar or powdered sugar
1 Egg yolk (no whites)
1/2 tbsp - Grated lemon zest
1 tbsp - Lemon juice
1/2 tsp - Salt
1 1/4 cups - All-purpose flour
1/2 cup -  Lemon curd 

Method

1. Heat oven to 180°C. Line a baking tray with parchment sheet.

2. Cream butter and sugar in a stand mixer until smooth and pale. About 3 to 4 minutes.

3. Beat in yolk, lemon zest, lemon juice, and salt.

4. With mixer on low (speed 1), beat in flour just until moist clumps form.

5. Gather the dough with your hand and make a ball. Do not knead it - just get everything together handling it very lightly.

6. Shape 1 tablespoon of dough into 1-inch balls.

7. Place balls on prepared sheets, spacing them 1 inch apart.

8. Using a floured finger, make a deep indentation in center of each ball - just enough to hold 1 tsp lemon curd.

9. Bake cookies until firm and lightly golden on bottom, about 18 to 20 minutes.

10. Remove cookies from oven. If the depth of the indentation seems to have reduced, press it lightly again using a spoon when it is still hot and immediately fill indentations with curd.

11. Bake again for a couple of minutes just to set the curd. Or if serving fresh you can skip the baking of the curd.

12. Lightly dust the cookies with icing sugar before serving.

https://madaboutkitchen.wordpress.com/2015/07/06/lemon-curd-cookies/

Lemon Curd

Author: from Fine Cooking

Ingredients
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened at room temperature
1 cup sugar
2 large eggs
2 large egg yolks
2/3 cup fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest

Directions

1. In a large bowl, beat the butter and sugar with an electric mixer, about 2 min.

2. Slowly add the eggs and yolks. Beat for 1 min.

3. Mix in the lemon juice. The mixture will look curdled, but it will smooth out as it cooks.

4. In a medium, heavy-based saucepan, cook the mixture over low heat until it looks smooth. (The curdled appearance disappears as the butter in the mixture melts.)

5. Increase the heat to medium and cook, stirring constantly, until the mixture thickens, about 15 minutes. (Once it was completely melted, mine thickened and reached 170º in just a few minutes, so watch it closely.) It should leave a path on the back of a spoon and will read 170°F on a thermometer.

NOTE: Don't let the mixture boil.

6. Remove the curd from the heat; stir in the lemon zest.

7. Transfer the curd to a bowl. Press plastic wrap on the surface of the lemon curd to keep a skin from forming and chill the curd in the refrigerator. The curd will thicken further as it cools. Covered tightly, it will keep in the refrigerator for a week and in the freezer for 2 months.

http://www.finecooking.com/recipes/lemon_curd.aspx

I think it is time to stick Marie in the oven so we can have dinner together tonight. --- Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Posting a pic of a cowl made from Redheart Chic yarn I have had for years! It is thick chenille yarn with big furry pom poms on it.I almost threw it out a few times. But recently, a young girl in the family had her 19th birthday, and I made the yarn into a cowl, because my daughter told me pom poms are in fashion right now. Not my style but it was a fun knit and she loved it!


And when knitting for someone else it's their style you need to do. Not my style either I must say but it looks good and is loved which is all that matters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

On the Digest last night someone pasted a Hobby Horse whihc looks like fun (especially for us sock lovers with babies in the family!). Thought we might do one for Elizabeth- if I saw I am planning on one bit and suggesting David would like to help me I'm sure you can work out which part I am thinking of doing
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hobby-horse


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish we had that kind of nursery school here. Most of the ones in Defiance cost - and they are not cheap. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It has passed quick , will she be going to what we call nursery, is it kindergarten? Preschool?
> Here children can start going to a nursery a joined to a school from the age of 3 just for a couple of hours either morning or afternoon 5 days a week and it's free


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats of the new grandbaby. do we know what it is to be? and kudos to daughter for standing up to bf and thinking of her children first. sending you mountains of positive energy and patience if dd moves in with you. at least she is not throwing up every whip stitch. what does serena think? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. Thanks to Sam and Julie for the start of this week.
> 
> Sam I hope you can stay warm and cozy while you are having the colder weather.
> 
> Well, its is time I shared my news. I am to be a Nanna again. Yes it is DD who is pregnant with another baby. Not ideal but it is what it is. I have known for a long time and havent shared till now coz she hasnt put any news on the internet till now either. Anyway she is already 27 weeks and is due on 27th April. I am trying my best not to worry coz it wont make any difference (LOL). So the father is the BF she has been with for nearly a year now and yes he has a job and I thought (not sure so much now) that I really liked him. The plan was that she would move into his place about March and they would all be a happy family. However over the last month or so he has given quite a few of his views and opinions about raising children and has some totally different ideas on babies than she does. He stays most nights at her place and she is not happy that they are clearly not on the same page so to speak. Sooooo, she will most likely be moving back here to me with Serena and baby for a while anyway. (help!) Anyway her plan is to talk to him soon and try to let him know that things are going way too fast and she feels uncomfortable about some of his expectations of children and is hoping to not break up with him but to back things off a little to let their relationship grow slower and see how it goes but not live together at this stage. Dont get me wrong, he isnt a bad person, just has some unreasonable expectations of toddlers (Serena) and how things should be raising a baby. I dont understand it coz most guys (I thought) leave the day to day little things up to the mum as they are the ones who are dealing with babies and kids while the guy is at work. Anyway, I wont bore you anymore with the silly details at this stage. DD is very strong and fully knows if she has to she CAN raise 2 kids on her own if she has to. She IS putting them first and for this I am so far proud of her for that. I will say that this pregnancy is MUCH better than with Serena.... no hospital.... YAY. Sorry for the long post, I have probably taken up nearly a page. :sm19:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is the one - at least it is the one i downloaded. --- sam



KateB said:


> Can't get into this, it says access has expired? Is this the same one?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is expensive - i'm glad they don't need to send her every day. --- sam



KateB said:


> Our private nurseries are very expensive too. Caitlin goes to one on a Friday from 8.30am - 6.00pm and I'm sure it cost about £50 a day! ($63 US)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's weird, works when I click it, try this
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


This link works as does the one Kate (I think) posted but the original one didn't work for me.
I think this method is the same as a pair of socks I did- going by the term Helix and the look. Looks very effective.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to circle your dh in warm healing energy - not good if it is settling in his chest. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Have a feeling it's going to be a long day today. Insomnia hitting, it's 5:30 am, and wide awake. Didn't take my melatonin and benedryl last night, as hubby is going to a convenient care clinic early, as he has had a lingering cold since November that sounds like it is settling in his chest, and is having trouble getting in to his primary care doctor.
> Thankfully, it's my weekend off, so I might be able to take a nap later, but my son wants me to go to a Pokemon league event with him, so we'll see what happens.
> Also hoping to get a good amount of "yarning" done. (A phrase a CNA at work used to refer to my knitting once, kinda picked it up as it encompasses both knitting and crocheting in one term quite nicely)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Turns out he has sinusitis and bronchitis, so got prescription for antibiotics


Hope the a/bs work for him quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you franvan - sending you tons of healing energy to ward off all coughs and fevers. --- sam



FranVan said:


> Little Noah is so cute. Mary, beautiful shawl. I am back from helping my cousin, she had this awful cough and fever last week. Hoping I don't get it. I did get to knit on a pair of socks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i found it anyhow bonnie - thanks for sharing - it is a great hat pattern. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's weird, works when I click it, try this
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it's for roughly 18 month from the age of 3 till they start school which is the September before they are 5 which in my opinion is not good for children who are born in late summer as they have just turned 4 way you young to be starting school in sweden they don't start school till they are 7 and no exams which I'm all in favour of


Here (South Australia- each state has it's own rules) a child who is 5 before 1 May starts at the beginning of the year. So a child who turns 5 on the 30th April this year starts this week (having had a year of Kindergarten last year). If born the next day they start next year (and this child will start Kindergarten this week).

Kindergarten is not compulsory though most do go (unless they are at Child Care in which case they may not go as the longer days at Childcare often suit the family better). And now that Childcare centres are not just glorified babysitters no real need for Kindy- except that Kindy is free unlike Child Care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so many expectations for young children - i am not sure it is all good. --- sam



KateB said:


> Me too! So often the 'slower' kids I worked with had just not been ready to start school at 5 and would not have ended up so far behind the others if they could have waited until they were 7. I used to use an excellent remedial reading scheme which teachers thought was miraculous, but half the reason it worked was because it said not to start it until the child was at least 7 years old! In Scotland they have to start school in the August if they are 5 before February 28th of the next year, but that still means some are only 4 1/2 when they begin. I kept getting told what a clever boy my DS#2 was when he started school, and he was, but he was also an April birthday so he was almost a year older than some of his classmates, and he was a 2nd child which I'm sure makes a difference too. Even in the nursery Luke gets 'targets' to achieve, and although it's things like being able to do a 20 piece jigsaw by the end of the school year, it still had his mother in a tizz in case he couldn't do it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - precious mishka - she is not cold - she has a fur coat on. what would happen if you took her off her leash? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Phone says it's -2c outside and mishka decides to sit down and watch the wildlife


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> On the Digest last night someone pasted a Hobby Horse whihc looks like fun (especially for us sock lovers with babies in the family!). Thought we might do one for Elizabeth- if I saw I am planning on one bit and suggesting David would like to help me I'm sure you can work out which part I am thinking of doing
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hobby-horse


I remember using one of my dad's socks and an old stick to make a hobby horse!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - when are we going to learn that little children need to be children. i think that is a little young to give a child goals. i think it is more so the parent has something to brag about. one has to grow up fast enough - why rush it? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> DIL s little nephew has just started nursery and just turned 3 , he is really good with his numbers can count to 20 easily and recognises the numbers if you show him them even does little basic sums on them picture cards you can get , still learning to write his name which is fairly long but after 1 day in nursery they were wondering if he might have problems with letters , his mum calmly told them he doesn't gave a problem and she should know since she is a qualified teacher , he also gets targets to achieve
> Madness


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> DIL s little nephew has just started nursery and just turned 3 , he is really good with his numbers can count to 20 easily and recognises the numbers if you show him them even does little basic sums on them picture cards you can get , still learning to write his name which is fairly long but after 1 day in nursery they were wondering if he might have problems with letters , his mum calmly told them he doesn't gave a problem and she should know since she is a qualified teacher , he also gets targets to achieve
> Madness


What! When mine were at Kindergarten the expectation was that ideally they could write their name before they started school. They learnt the alphabet at school not Kindergarten. Of course some learnt before then but they wasn't seen as the role of Kindy's. I don't think they need that pressure at such a young age (or the parents for that matter!).

Last time I was in London went past a sign advertising tutoring for 3 year olds for entrance into Nursery. Thought it was so sad- they are still kids and need to be allowed to be kids. Child care centres here work with kids to help them develop. 
Was reading Elizabeth's 'report' the other day. They have statements that they are working with the child on- reasonable ones and I think with so many children at Child care for long periods good to have guidelines. But no sign of saying they must be here at a certain age. But this of course was for a 12 month old.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the caron cake has tons more yarn/cake. think i will need to try it just to see how it knits up. wish i could buy it locally instead of having to order it. we have a Michael's in fort wayne but that is a little far to go for just a couple skeins of yarn. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> WOW...Matthew's new drawing is fantastic; I am eager to see what else he does using just his mind/imagination. He is so creative and talented!
> 
> Love the way the shawl came out using the caron cake. I'm going to do one like that too (just different colors). I've also got a sweet cakes from Premier yarns to try. Have you tried Premiers Sweet Cakes? The are 100% acrylic so can machine wash & dry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hugs to brantley to see that you get to the kap - can hardly wait. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well have read the digest and am also caught up here so I'm going to put on Doc Martin on Netflix and knit some. Lazy day....almost 2 and still in pjs. Oh, meant to share that Premier Yarns.com has a good sale right now if interested. I (who doesn't need any yarn) just ordered some size 1 sock yarn (Deborah Norville if I remember correctly the brand) for $1.99 a skein! Other yarns also at good price, especially some bulky weight in packs of 6 skeins for $7.99.
> 
> Also, Hannah's car is in the shop; torque something or other needs replacing and will be about $1K....groan....but still cheaper than a car payment AND DH just got a sizeable check from an inheritance so we have it to pay and help her out. Also DH is giving me a portion of it so I can attend the KAP if the dates work well for us. Yippee!
> 
> Okay, off now to knit and watch Doc Martin. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have premier yarn site up but it says nothing about a sale. could you use this yarn for socks? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well have read the digest and am also caught up here so I'm going to put on Doc Martin on Netflix and knit some. Lazy day....almost 2 and still in pjs. Oh, meant to share that Premier Yarns.com has a good sale right now if interested. I (who doesn't need any yarn) just ordered some size 1 sock yarn (Deborah Norville if I remember correctly the brand) for $1.99 a skein! Other yarns also at good price, especially some bulky weight in packs of 6 skeins for $7.99.
> 
> Also, Hannah's car is in the shop; torque something or other needs replacing and will be about $1K....groan....but still cheaper than a car payment AND DH just got a sizeable check from an inheritance so we have it to pay and help her out. Also DH is giving me a portion of it so I can attend the KAP if the dates work well for us. Yippee!
> 
> Okay, off now to knit and watch Doc Martin. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear pammie - sadness all around. sending everyone tons of soothing healing energy. so hard to let our furry children go. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I don't think I've checked in today! Lot's to catch up on. Feeling better, but missing Mollie. DD's dog, Daisy, is not doing well, so they have made the decision to let her cross the Rainbow Bridge on Monday. They will both spend the day with her tomorrow. DD is deciding if she will take the day off.
> 
> TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

'knockers?' --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Pammie, sorry about Mollie, but you were correct in your decision as will be that of your DD. I hope that I will be willing to be as brave as you are when my Molly's time comes. She's now 11, and has been with me since she was 4 months old. We do love our fur babies for sure.
> Made the mistake of stopping at the LYS to get some cable needles to send to my sis. Of course, yarn called out to me and I bought 3 skeins for hats. My DS asked for me to send her some straight knitted, that is, not knit in the round, hat patterns, so I sent them off along with a magnetic tablet to hold her pattern in place. Picked up a pattern for knitted knockers, being made for our local Huntsman's Cancer center. The LYS owner gives one free yarn and you knit the knockers for him, he takes the shells and stuffing material to the Center and they help the new amputees stuff and fit them. I got a variegated pink/purple. very light cotton yarn and shall see how I do. Has anyone else had any experience knitting these? I am open to hints and suggestions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute margaret - i am sure elizabeth will love it. --- sam



darowil said:


> On the Digest last night someone pasted a Hobby Horse whihc looks like fun (especially for us sock lovers with babies in the family!). Thought we might do one for Elizabeth- if I saw I am planning on one bit and suggesting David would like to help me I'm sure you can work out which part I am thinking of doing
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hobby-horse


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree - when are we going to learn that little children need to be children. i think that is a little young to give a child goals. i think it is more so the parent has something to brag about. one has to grow up fast enough - why rush it? --- sam


They need to be guidelines with the understanding that few if any children will meet them all. But guidelines should give a guide if a child is simply not progressing well enough and really does need help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was five when i started first grade - mother was not ready to have me around for another year i guess. i don't think i would do that to a child of mine butit is whatit is. i don't know if it made any difference in my education or not. --- sam



darowil said:


> Here (South Australia- each state has it's own rules) a child who is 5 before 1 May starts at the beginning of the year. So a child who turns 5 on the 30th April this year starts this week (having had a year of Kindergarten last year). If born the next day they start next year (and this child will start Kindergarten this week).
> 
> Kindergarten is not compulsory though most do go (unless they are at Child Care in which case they may not go as the longer days at Childcare often suit the family better). And now that Childcare centres are not just glorified babysitters no real need for Kindy- except that Kindy is free unlike Child Care.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> 'knockers?' --- sam


Ok...who's going to tell him?!! :sm06: :sm09: (.) (.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ok...who's going to tell him?!! :sm06: :sm09: (.) (.)


Well Sam will never need a Knitted Knocker. Hopefully Heidi never will.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh - precious mishka - she is not cold - she has a fur coat on. what would happen if you took her off her leash? --- sam


She would be down in the thick mud and through the stream before I could blink . I let her run through the streams in the summer but not in the winter . I learned my lesson when she got covered in mud a few years back , she came pounding back to me and cleaned all the mud off on me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Here (South Australia- each state has it's own rules) a child who is 5 before 1 May starts at the beginning of the year. So a child who turns 5 on the 30th April this year starts this week (having had a year of Kindergarten last year). If born the next day they start next year (and this child will start Kindergarten this week).
> 
> Kindergarten is not compulsory though most do go (unless they are at Child Care in which case they may not go as the longer days at Childcare often suit the family better). And now that Childcare centres are not just glorified babysitters no real need for Kindy- except that Kindy is free unlike Child Care.


What I really don't like about schools here is that they have exams , exams and more exams, and now they are expecting children to be of a certain standard in literacy and numeracy before they even start school


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Ok...who's going to tell him?!! :sm06: :sm09: (.) (.)


A door knocker :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A door knocker :sm23:


The mind boggles! I'm thinking knitted and stuffed bras?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> The mind boggles! I'm thinking knitted and stuffed bras?


Here they are used by ladies who have had mastectomies or other breast surgeries


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they are used by ladies who have had mastectomies or other breast surgeries


I thought I was right, imagine they would be very comfortable to wear in cold weather. I must tell a friend who has had surgery and finds regular ones very uncomfortable, cotton ones would be good for summer heat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Great work Matthew and the shawl is lovely Mary, the pin sets it off wonderfully.
> I love shawl pins, and have a pretty cat one.
> Haven't touched my black knit bolero, been busy cleaning 11 sets of windows in preparation for new vertical blinds coming in 2 weeks time.
> My aging body is feeling it today after all the climbing on benches and chairs to do it. Need to clean our ensuite bathroom ceiling too, so hubby said he will do it so don't need to wear myself out attempting it.
> ...


I can understand how you must be aching after cleaning all those windows.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think I've checked in today! Lot's to catch up on. Feeling better, but missing Mollie. DD's dog, Daisy, is not doing well, so they have made the decision to let her cross the Rainbow Bridge on Monday. They will both spend the day with her tomorrow. DD is deciding if she will take the day off.
> 
> TTYL


Hugs for everyone


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Mmmmm - more good recipes. Pork scaloppini sounds so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> 'knockers?' --- sam


Sam., what kind of man are you that hasn't heard of "knockers"??????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ok...who's going to tell him?!! :sm06: :sm09: (.) (.)


Let's let him stew over it for a bit :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Posting a pic of a cowl made from Redheart Chic yarn I have had for years! It is thick chenille yarn with big furry pom poms on it.I almost threw it out a few times. But recently, a young girl in the family had her 19th birthday, and I made the yarn into a cowl, because my daughter told me pom poms are in fashion right now. Not my style but it was a fun knit and she loved it!


It's great that you hadn't thrown it out! It turned out great, not my style either but I know several teens that would love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've really been out of it since the trip. Quite surprised I am taking such a long time to recover. This is almost like the old days but not quite as bad. Tomorrow we go to the Fingerlakes to actually celebrate our anniversary. Last year we celebrated all year so it seems like just yesterday. I told DH that next year I don't want a Sunday. All the restaurants I want are closed. It will be great anyway. 

Lost my knitting mojo for a while but felt like knitting tonight. Does this happen to you? I can't figure out where I am on my WIP and the sheet I was marking on is not in with the project. Christmas clean up got in the way. I'm going to wait till I'm not so tired and figure out what to do. I think I can figure it out but just now now. 

Caren, great to hear from you. 

Mel, did Gage physically kick you in the stomach or is that using the phrase we all use for being shocked at what someone has said? Hope it is the latter. Hugs to you and know we all support you. Like your hair. Woohoo, looking gorgeous!

Hoping successful surgeries to all and good recoveries. Also hope all not feeling well soon get feeling better. 

Thanks Sam, Kate and Julie for the opening. Glad you got your voucher Julie!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, saga of the day, flushed the toilet and we had sewer back up into the basement. 
The place that rents out tools and things like tillers and stuff, had a 100ft electric snake so we rented that, and about 3+ hours later it seems that David had it working right, keeping fingers crossed and prayers going up. So far so good. 
I'll call our plumber on Monday and have him come look at it at his leisure as long as it keeps working, just to make sure we don't need to do anything else. 
I'm sure glad that it waited to do this until David is home. 
Now to go catch up on what I've missed this afternoon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, saga of the day, flushed the toilet and we had sewer back up into the basement.
> The place that rents out tools and things like tillers and stuff, had a 100ft electric snake so we rented that, and about 3+ hours later it seems that David had it working right, keeping fingers crossed and prayers going up. So far so good.
> I'll call our plumber on Monday and have him come look at it at his leisure as long as it keeps working, just to make sure we don't need to do anything else.
> I'm sure glad that it waited to do this until David is home.
> Now to go catch up on what I've missed this afternoon.


Oh no. That is no fun at all. Glad you folks got it working again and hope it stays that way. Is anything damaged? Well that is, other than your nerves.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh dear pammie - sadness all around. sending everyone tons of soothing healing energy. so hard to let our furry children go. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. It has indeed been a week with our pets. I can really tell that Fancy is going down, too. I knew it was getting close, but may be sooner than I had hoped.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> 'knockers?' --- sam


Sorry Sam, they are soft, knitted breast implant prostheses for when women have to have breasts removed to stop cancer. I should have not posted. Mea Culpa!

https://www.knittedknockers.org/ You can check it out here.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Meg is so much fun. Little Noah is her grandson. I helped Noah's mommy to make dryer balls for Christmas gifts this year. I have shared pictures of Noah but I will share one with this post. Who doesn't love those cute baby faces?


Precious little one!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your DH gets good news at the doctor. Maybe he needs onions on his chest.
> 
> I'm up early too, had to get GS up at 6:30 to be off for hockey???????? his mom will go later after some sleep- she did a shift with the ambulance yesterday & was on call til 6am today- was out for 12 hrs when I last talked to her at 7 last night


Oh wow, I bet she was beat by the time she got to hit the bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Turns out he has sinusitis and bronchitis, so got prescription for antibiotics


No wonder he hasn't been feeling any better, I hope the meds kicked in quickly and he's feeling better in no time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know, right?!! We called to sing happy birthday to her. DD said the phone is for you. Arriana said "ME?!" Lol listened to us then went back to coloring! Seems like yesterday that Chris called and said "you might like to come to the hospital." !!!!


LOL! Too funny.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Great work Matthew and the shawl is lovely Mary, the pin sets it off wonderfully.
> I love shawl pins, and have a pretty cat one.
> Haven't touched my black knit bolero, been busy cleaning 11 sets of windows in preparation for new vertical blinds coming in 2 weeks time.
> My aging body is feeling it today after all the climbing on benches and chairs to do it. Need to clean our ensuite bathroom ceiling too, so hubby said he will do it so don't need to wear myself out attempting it.
> ...


It is good to know that you are enjoying the scrubby yarn that was gifted to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Phone says it's -2c outside and mishka decides to sit down and watch the wildlife


She is definitely a cold weather dog. lol :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You could certainly use it for the center of the balls, but I would use spun wool for the outer part.


You all just gave me a great idea, I need to practice my spinning, so I'll just use my spinning to wind into dryer balls, it shouldn't matter if it's thick and thin.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was five when i started first grade - mother was not ready to have me around for another year i guess. i don't think i would do that to a child of mine butit is whatit is. i don't know if it made any difference in my education or not. --- sam


I didn't start school until age 6; kindergarten wasn't very prevalent then. It didn't stunt my education.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

When I was little, they did not have kindergarten. We started school at 6 in first grade. My DD teaches pre-K, which is for 4 year olds. Children have to meet certain requirements to be eligible, i.e. economically disadvantaged, foster care, parent in military, etc. There is a program for 3 yo, but it also has requirements. These are all in public schools. Of course there is day care, babysitting, beginning with newborns, that is very expensive. Older children can go to after school care at many of these locations. Most children start K at 5.

After 37 years of teaching, I will not get on my soap box regarding testing. I don't like for my blood pressure to get so high this close to bedtime!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Sam will never need a Knitted Knocker. Hopefully Heidi never will.


Sam, the full explanation is that knockers are the slang term for a breast form for mastectomy patients. I've worn one since 1997. Over the years, the weight of the prothesis has become much lighter and the design of the form has become less cumbersome and uncomfortable to wear in the summer heat. My latest one is even concave on the chest-side of the form. With the weight loss since beginning to work at Elm and all the speed walking to keep up with things, I've even been prescribed a smaller size. The bras have a sewn-in sleeve if the wearer doesn't care to wear the sleeve that actually fits over the form. These details aren't meant to embarrass anyone but rather to inform.

My Medicare provider covers protheses was well as the bras to wear them properly and sleeves to cover the form itself. These sleeves are also light weight and cottony on the chest side. There is a co-pay, of course, for all of the items; and in larger communities such as our county seat, they are a part of several pharmacies.

If anyone has any questions, please feel free to ask them. I shared calmly and clearly with my older DGSs when they had lived with us for a few years, so that they would not be constantly afraid that I was going to die at any moment because just hearing the word cancer is so very frightening to so many.

Tim has known the facts as calmly presented to him whenever the questions arose. And he does not give evidence of ever-growing fears of my dying. We have discussed freely our faith on that matter many times over the years as his questions came to the forefront.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm a huge proponent of letting kids be kids while learning to be adult at appropriate times; like having set chores at age 5-6, etc. Once they're of age, they have to be adults for a very long time.


I agree!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well have read the digest and am also caught up here so I'm going to put on Doc Martin on Netflix and knit some. Lazy day....almost 2 and still in pjs. Oh, meant to share that Premier Yarns.com has a good sale right now if interested. I (who doesn't need any yarn) just ordered some size 1 sock yarn (Deborah Norville if I remember correctly the brand) for $1.99 a skein! Other yarns also at good price, especially some bulky weight in packs of 6 skeins for $7.99.
> 
> Also, Hannah's car is in the shop; torque something or other needs replacing and will be about $1K....groan....but still cheaper than a car payment AND DH just got a sizeable check from an inheritance so we have it to pay and help her out. Also DH is giving me a portion of it so I can attend the KAP if the dates work well for us. Yippee!
> 
> Okay, off now to knit and watch Doc Martin. TTYL


Yippee!!! Doing the happy dance with you! 
David said, thankful that it's only the torque converter and doesn't need the whole transmission replaced. 
God always comes through just when we need it most. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think I've checked in today! Lot's to catch up on. Feeling better, but missing Mollie. DD's dog, Daisy, is not doing well, so they have made the decision to let her cross the Rainbow Bridge on Monday. They will both spend the day with her tomorrow. DD is deciding if she will take the day off.
> 
> TTYL


So sorry that you all have to lose Daisy also, it's hard enough to lose one at a time, let alone two. 
HUGS to you both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Pammie, sorry about Mollie, but you were correct in your decision as will be that of your DD. I hope that I will be willing to be as brave as you are when my Molly's time comes. She's now 11, and has been with me since she was 4 months old. We do love our fur babies for sure.
> Made the mistake of stopping at the LYS to get some cable needles to send to my sis. Of course, yarn called out to me and I bought 3 skeins for hats. My DS asked for me to send her some straight knitted, that is, not knit in the round, hat patterns, so I sent them off along with a magnetic tablet to hold her pattern in place. Picked up a pattern for knitted knockers, being made for our local Huntsman's Cancer center. The LYS owner gives one free yarn and you knit the knockers for him, he takes the shells and stuffing material to the Center and they help the new amputees stuff and fit them. I got a variegated pink/purple. very light cotton yarn and shall see how I do. Has anyone else had any experience knitting these? I am open to hints and suggestions.


I sure hope that your Molly has several more good years in her. 
I've not done the knockers but thought it would be a great thing to make and donate. Love your color choice.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> No wonder he hasn't been feeling any better, I hope the meds kicked in quickly and he's feeling better in no time.


Hope so too, I'm gonna need him to take care of me soon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Let's let him stew over it for a bit :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. That is no fun at all. Glad you folks got it working again and hope it stays that way. Is anything damaged? Well that is, other than your nerves.


Fortunately nothing was damaged other than the boxes that I had canning jars in, so I took the jars out and threw away the boxes, it's just cement flooring so we used Christopher's wet/dry vac and then when we were done I mopped with some disinfectant, tomorrow I'll mop with bleach. 
We've both taken showers, so far so good, thank God, I was praying the whole time that it would work. I agree with the one character in the John Wayne move Eldorado, Faith can move mountains but it can't beat a faster shot. This is plumbing not shooting so faith can handle it. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, really great your LYS supports breast cancer patients.
Sam, glad Alexis thought of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> This link works as does the one Kate (I think) posted but the original one didn't work for me.
> I think this method is the same as a pair of socks I did- going by the term Helix and the look. Looks very effective.


I'm really impressed by how good it turned out, I don't have a lot of sock yarn leftovers yet but will have to remember you can do socks this way too.

I,have enough bits for a couple more hats yet


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, the full explanation is that knockers are the slang term for a breast form for mastectomy patients. I've worn one since 1997. Over the years, the weight of the prothesis has become much lighter and the design of the form has become less cumbersome and uncomfortable to wear in the summer heat. My latest one is even concave on the chest-side of the form. With the weight loss since beginning to work at Elm and all the speed walking to keep up with things, I've even been prescribed a smaller size. The bras have a sewn-in sleeve if the wearer doesn't care to wear the sleeve that actually fits over the form. These details aren't meant to embarrass anyone but rather to inform.
> 
> My Medicare provider covers protheses was well as the bras to wear them properly and sleeves to cover the form itself. These sleeves are also light weight and cottony on the chest side. There is a co-pay, of course, for all of the items; and in larger communities such as our county seat, they are a part of several pharmacies.
> 
> ...


I love your outlook and how you've handled it all with Tim and everyone. It's helps to have it right out there in the open so that there is less fear. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hope so too, I'm gonna need him to take care of me soon!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> so many expectations for young children - i am not sure it is all good. --- sam


That's why DIL didn't send GD to the preschool at the school, she said she wanted her to have time to be a kid.
Here if they turn 5 before the end of Dec they start kindergarden that Sept.,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, enjoy your dinner.
I was responsible adult this morning and attended political rally. Then kicked up my heels and played hiking in hills above college with friend and Maya for several hours. Nice balance.
Kaye, oh, so sorry, not fun. Glad you could fix awful problem. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, saga of the day, flushed the toilet and we had sewer back up into the basement.
> The place that rents out tools and things like tillers and stuff, had a 100ft electric snake so we rented that, and about 3+ hours later it seems that David had it working right, keeping fingers crossed and prayers going up. So far so good.
> I'll call our plumber on Monday and have him come look at it at his leisure as long as it keeps working, just to make sure we don't need to do anything else.
> I'm sure glad that it waited to do this until David is home.
> Now to go catch up on what I've missed this afternoon.


I hope you didn't have a really big mess.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, my twin and I started 1st grade early also. We didn't turn 5 until December.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't start school until age 6; kindergarten wasn't very prevalent then. It didn't stunt my education.


We didn't have kindergqrden here until the mid 70's


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, the full explanation is that knockers are the slang term for a breast form for mastectomy patients. I've worn one since 1997. Over the years, the weight of the prothesis has become much lighter and the design of the form has become less cumbersome and uncomfortable to wear in the summer heat. My latest one is even concave on the chest-side of the form. With the weight loss since beginning to work at Elm and all the speed walking to keep up with things, I've even been prescribed a smaller size. The bras have a sewn-in sleeve if the wearer doesn't care to wear the sleeve that actually fits over the form. These details aren't meant to embarrass anyone but rather to inform.
> 
> My Medicare provider covers protheses was well as the bras to wear them properly and sleeves to cover the form itself. These sleeves are also light weight and cottony on the chest side. There is a co-pay, of course, for all of the items; and in larger communities such as our county seat, they are a part of several pharmacies.
> 
> ...


It's great they have improved the prosthetics, when my Mom needed one, the only option she was given was a "balloon". She would put up her arm & it would be under her chin???? She finally used a piece of elastic to hook her bra to the top of her pants to try to keep it where it belonged.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm really impressed by how good it turned out, I don't have a lot of sock yarn leftovers yet but will have to remember you can do socks this way too.
> 
> I,have enough bits for a couple more hats yet


That worked out great!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW...Matthew's new drawing is fantastic; I am eager to see what else he does using just his mind/imagination. He is so creative and talented!
> 
> Love the way the shawl came out using the caron cake. I'm going to do one like that too (just different colors). I've also got a sweet cakes from Premier yarns to try. Have you tried Premiers Sweet Cakes? The are 100% acrylic so can machine wash & dry


If you place the holes at the color change then it looks nicer. My opinion though. I haven't tried premiers sweet cakes but those cakes are 2 ounces smaller. When using more than one cake for a project, I try to make sure the center color of the one I am finishing matches the starting color of the next cake that I will use.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, enjoy your dinner.
> I was responsible adult this morning and attended political rally. Then kicked up my heels and played hiking in hills above college with friend and Maya for several hours. Nice balance.
> Kaye, oh, so sorry, not fun. Glad you could fix awful problem. Hugs.


Sounds like a good day, I wish I was with you. 
It wasn't nearly as bad as it could have been, thank the Lord, and the water was all confined in a small area, we made more mess out of it trying to clean it up and fix it, we tracked it over the floor. 
I'm just glad D was home, thank goodness for that too. 
Hugs back, I think we could all use a few so group hug{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you didn't have a really big mess.


Not too bad, thank goodness Christopher had a shop vac, you know what my first purchase is going to be when tax refund is in the bank account, I am hoping that Sams has one at a good price, otherwise I'll check out Menards or Home Depot.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have tried reading a bit, but I am getting so tired and I have to work for a few hours tomorrow so I am going to see if I can get some sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have tried reading a bit, but I am getting so tired and I have to work for a few hours tomorrow so I am going to see if I can get some sleep.


Hope you get some good sleep.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, do they work to eliminate static cling and do they help soften towels, etc.? Thanks.


Static is caused by over drying and low humidity. If I have static cling I mist lightly with a spray bottle of water. And love them for my towels. I haven't used fabric softener in 4-5 years on my towels. They absorb the water so much better! The dryer balls eliminate the stiff scratchiness.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have some 100% wool that's pretty harsh so I could use that for outside layers.


That would work great.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does seem like time has flown by since Arriana was born....surely she isn't 3 already! But then from pictures you've recently posted she is and what a cutie!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations on the new Nephew! Happy Birthday Arriana!!!
> Great that you found the cords and the yarn. :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have premier yarn site up but it says nothing about a sale. could you use this yarn for socks? --- sam


I just used the Deborah Norville sock yarn for the burgundy ones I was knitting on the way to AZ. Knits up nicely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Too funny.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You all just gave me a great idea, I need to practice my spinning, so I'll just use my spinning to wind into dryer balls, it shouldn't matter if it's thick and thin.


Great idea!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, saga of the day, flushed the toilet and we had sewer back up into the basement.
> The place that rents out tools and things like tillers and stuff, had a 100ft electric snake so we rented that, and about 3+ hours later it seems that David had it working right, keeping fingers crossed and prayers going up. So far so good.
> I'll call our plumber on Monday and have him come look at it at his leisure as long as it keeps working, just to make sure we don't need to do anything else.
> I'm sure glad that it waited to do this until David is home.
> Now to go catch up on what I've missed this afternoon.


That's no fun. Glad David was able to clear it. Was there any damage in the basement? Hope not.
I see you've already answered.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Sam. It has indeed been a week with our pets. I can really tell that Fancy is going down, too. I knew it was getting close, but may be sooner than I had hoped.


That is awful. I am sorry. When we had two Poms and one went, the other one wasn't far behind.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Been knitting on the second afghan square and have done it for so long that I've now got a headache. Off to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
That apple pie sounds delicious 
We got rain! 40% of what we need to catch up. 
Karena


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Karena said:


> Sam
> That apple pie sounds delicious
> We got rain! 40% of what we need to catch up.
> Karena


Hopefully you'll get the other 60% but not all at one time.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Just fortunate not to have more fires than we did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Karena said:


> Just fortunate not to have more fires than we did.


So true.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, I am so sorry about your plumbing! Not a fun experience. I would be helpless if that happened to me. Thank goodness that DH was home and able to get it working correctly!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, the full explanation is that knockers are the slang term for a breast form for mastectomy patients. I've worn one since 1997. Over the years, the weight of the prothesis has become much lighter and the design of the form has become less cumbersome and uncomfortable to wear in the summer heat. My latest one is even concave on the chest-side of the form. With the weight loss since beginning to work at Elm and all the speed walking to keep up with things, I've even been prescribed a smaller size. The bras have a sewn-in sleeve if the wearer doesn't care to wear the sleeve that actually fits over the form. These details aren't meant to embarrass anyone but rather to inform.
> 
> My Medicare provider covers protheses was well as the bras to wear them properly and sleeves to cover the form itself. These sleeves are also light weight and cottony on the chest side. There is a co-pay, of course, for all of the items; and in larger communities such as our county seat, they are a part of several pharmacies.
> 
> ...


The Lord is good!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, wish you could share walk too. Beautiful views of Sierras capped with snow. I'm in (((((hug))))).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

got it - i am just slow to the draw. it must be my innocent nature. ---- sam



KateB said:


> Ok...who's going to tell him?!! :sm06: :sm09: (.) (.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as i have said - i am just slow on the draw tonight. i think we talked about knitting them before - i should have remembered. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam., what kind of man are you that hasn't heard of "knockers"??????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, I am so sorry about your plumbing! Not a fun experience. I would be helpless if that happened to me. Thank goodness that DH was home and able to get it working correctly!


I told him that he's my hero. lol But really, he did save the day, we keep going down and looking every time we do something with water and so far so good, thank the big guy up stairs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes you should have - i don't know what was wrong with me - i should have realized what you were talking about. it's very relevant and i hope lots of people knit them. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Sorry Sam, they are soft, knitted breast implant prostheses for when women have to have breasts removed to stop cancer. I should have not posted. Mea Culpa!
> 
> https://www.knittedknockers.org/ You can check it out here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, wish you could share walk too. Beautiful views of Sierras capped with snow. I'm in (((((hug))))).


 :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, good night me beauties, sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking hat bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm really impressed by how good it turned out, I don't have a lot of sock yarn leftovers yet but will have to remember you can do socks this way too.
> 
> I,have enough bits for a couple more hats yet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my birthday is in september so i wasn't five very long. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, my twin and I started 1st grade early also. We didn't turn 5 until December.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sendng the sandman your direction. ---- sam



pacer said:


> I have tried reading a bit, but I am getting so tired and I have to work for a few hours tomorrow so I am going to see if I can get some sleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure southern california will ever catch up and have enough water. it would be nice though. what have you been up to? do you have anything on the needles? --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> That apple pie sounds delicious
> We got rain! 40% of what we need to catch up.
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know you can buy something that when you install it - it keeps this from happening. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I told him that he's my hero. lol But really, he did save the day, we keep going down and looking every time we do something with water and so far so good, thank the big guy up stairs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, saga of the day, flushed the toilet and we had sewer back up into the basement.
> The place that rents out tools and things like tillers and stuff, had a 100ft electric snake so we rented that, and about 3+ hours later it seems that David had it working right, keeping fingers crossed and prayers going up. So far so good.
> I'll call our plumber on Monday and have him come look at it at his leisure as long as it keeps working, just to make sure we don't need to do anything else.
> I'm sure glad that it waited to do this until David is home.
> Now to go catch up on what I've missed this afternoon.


Glad you got it sorted and fingers crossed it's permanently fixed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm really impressed by how good it turned out, I don't have a lot of sock yarn leftovers yet but will have to remember you can do socks this way too.
> 
> I,have enough bits for a couple more hats yet


Hat looks great Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have tried reading a bit, but I am getting so tired and I have to work for a few hours tomorrow so I am going to see if I can get some sleep.


Hope you are having a lovely restful sleep Mary


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe Serena's birthday? What a relief she is not as unwell as last time. Hope she can work something out and not come and stay with you again. You don't want to be that involved- one was hard enough. A second will be even harder for you. And you want to be able to enjoy them. But it is time we had another KTP baby! (well we do have an 'adopted' one coming as well).
> Father's are much more involved now often. And it is not unusual for new parents to be to have unreasonable expectations which usually they grow out of. Or have them forced out of them. But harder when they haven't been around from the start to learn what is reasonable and unreasonable.


Hoping baby isnt born on exactly the same day though. :sm19: I wouldnt be able to be as involved anyway as I have to do my volunteer work 3 days a week and am hoping to pick up some paid hours also. I know we would manage but yes "I hear you for sure". And congratulations to all our KTP family, you are all going to be Great Aunts and Uncle again. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hot tomorrow (only 36 actually thought it was meant to be 38) 34 Monday and then down again.
> It's funny we have had no hot spells only 2 or maybe 3 hot days in a row and yet our average is well above average. It feels like a nice summer but looking at the averages for both January and December you wouldn't think so.


Yes I know what you mean, only 25c here today but gosh did it ever feel quite a lot more. That sun is much hotter than it used to be. Tomorrow was originally to be 39c, then they changed it to 36 and tonight they are saying 34c. We will see. Am hoping for the 34c mark rather than 39c.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 4 year olds get free kindergarten the year before they start school- 4 sessions a week. It used to be 4 mornings or afternoons. But I think now it is normally 2 days-I guess becuase so many parents are working.


Not free here. :sm13: They have never been free in Victoria.... and I just looked to see what happens these days and it seems that only Victoria and Queensland have fees. All other states it is free. :sm13: Why on earth cant things like this be the same all over the country!

http://raisingchildren.net.au/articles/different_states,_different_preschools.html/context/1137


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Parents have to have a good job to support that.
> 
> Here there is a program for 3 & 4 yr olds at school, free but not required. Just started 2 yrs ago but GD didn't go, DIL thought 5 mornings/week too much. Kindergarten is alternate days, full days because kids are bussed. There is playschool in town too, 2 mornings a week, $10/ day


I wish we had the same setup here. That all sounds very sensible and affordable. Day care here is more up there with Kate's prices.... pretty sure the government will help subsidise some hours if on low income, DD is going to be looking into that this year as Serena needs something for couple of hours a week at least.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations, great that your DD hasn't been sick, I hope all works out with the father.


Thankyou, and me too. Time will tell.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your DH gets good news at the doctor. Maybe he needs onions on his chest.
> 
> I'm up early too, had to get GS up at 6:30 to be off for hockey???????? his mom will go later after some sleep- she did a shift with the ambulance yesterday & was on call til 6am today- was out for 12 hrs when I last talked to her at 7 last night


Gosh 12 hour shift is a long time for such a stressful job.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here it's for roughly 18 month from the age of 3 till they start school which is the September before they are 5 which in my opinion is not good for children who are born in late summer as they have just turned 4 way you young to be starting school in sweden they don't start school till they are 7 and no exams which I'm all in favour of


I agree, I think just turned 4 is too young. Here they can go to 4 year old kinda in the year (starts January) that they turn4 before 30 April or they can go the following year, which means that for school they could be just five up to turning 6 in the first year of school.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Congratulations Cathy. Glad to hear DD is better this pregnancy than last. Sounds like she's got a much more mature attitude to this boyfriend and pregnancy. She will work things out, meanwhile you just enjoy a new baby to cuddle. I'm sure Serena will make a wonderful big sister!


Thankyou, yes she will. She is such a good girl, they were here again for a few hours this afternoon and she no trouble at all. We sat outside and I gave her a big plastic basin with water in it and some plastic cups and things and she went off under my pergola gathering leaves and blossom (from next doors tree) that was everywhere and dumping piles of it in the basin and mushing it all with her hands making pies... she had a ball.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, the really good bit is that she is not ill with the pregnancy like last time- but it does sound like there is a long way to go on making the relationship more permanent. I am glad you feel she is strong enough to be there for two children, April is not far away at all.


I know, time is flying by. Oh and also the "other" GM's daughter is having a baby at the end of March. So Serena will be around a few babies. It will be interesting to see how her DD is GM ideas.... LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations Nana! April 27 is a good day! It's my birthday also. Best wishes that things can be worked out between them for the good of all.


Thanks, and if she born that day it would be that both my grandchildren share birthdays with TP family. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Phone says it's -2c outside and mishka decides to sit down and watch the wildlife


Oh Mishka, funny. Brrr that is too cold to be standing waiting for her to check out the scenery. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, congratulations to you and your DD.


Thanks. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> DIL s little nephew has just started nursery and just turned 3 , he is really good with his numbers can count to 20 easily and recognises the numbers if you show him them even does little basic sums on them picture cards you can get , still learning to write his name which is fairly long but after 1 day in nursery they were wondering if he might have problems with letters , his mum calmly told them he doesn't gave a problem and she should know since she is a qualified teacher , he also gets targets to achieve
> Madness


Good grief, thats expecting a bit much for that age! He sounds like he is doing great for his age as it is. In 3 year old kinder here it is mostly playing and socialising with other children, they dont much with alphabet till the next year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is exciting news! Your DD sounds like she has matured a bit since pregnant with Serena. True, may not be ideal situation but so glad she has you for support. It will be interesting to see how Serena adjusts to being a big sister. Will DD find out the sex of the child prior to birth?


Yes, she is having a scan on Tuesday.... :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Mishka, funny. Brrr that is too cold to be standing waiting for her to check out the scenery. LOL


Tried always to get her to move , couldn't go and get her as it was a slippy slope and no way was I ending up in the cold water at the bottom , luckily another dog came along and as she is so nosy she finally moved to see who it was


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief, thats expecting a bit much for that age! He sounds like he is doing great for his age as it is. In 3 year old kinder here it is mostly playing and socialising with other children, they dont much with alphabet till the next year.


That's what it was like when I worked in a nursery , children learn while playing . I think it mainly is the same but the government set targets and some teachers get over zealous with meeting these targets , he's settled in now and loves going


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, well congratulations on the expected baby, Serena will be a great big sister. Hopefully reality will hit for the dad after the baby is here and he'll realize that toddlers develop at their own rate and are all completely different beings, there is no one size fits all.
> It's wonderful that she hasn't been ill like she was with Serena, I think that poor girl went through the longest pregnancy in history.
> She is a great mom, she had a great mom for an example, and it's great that she's always stood for what she wants with her kids and hasn't let the other gma or anyone else talk her into do something different.


Thanks. Not sure about his ideas. One of them is that if Serena cries coz she isnt getting her own way (which DD ignores and just deals with it as it is NORMAL) his idea is that she should be put in time out for crying! He claims that if she doesnt learn to stop sooking then she will be still crying when she is 16. :sm06: DD told him no way is she getting punished for having feelings... she is only learning about feelings and needs to feel that its ok to feel frustrated or sad or whatever..... now are you all starting to get the idea? Not happy. He claims that she isnt a very good kid. @#$%^


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Tried always to get her to move , couldn't go and get her as it was a slippy slope and no way was I ending up in the cold water at the bottom , luckily another dog came along and as she is so nosy she finally moved to see who it was


Oh golly, glad you didnt up in the water. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> congrats of the new grandbaby. do we know what it is to be? and kudos to daughter for standing up to bf and thinking of her children first. sending you mountains of positive energy and patience if dd moves in with you. at least she is not throwing up every whip stitch. what does serena think? --- sam


She knows mummy has a baby in her tummy but I dont think she understands yet that baby will live with them. :sm19: But she will settle in and get used to it as kids always do. I have a doll change table/cradle thingy that I got few months ago second hand. She hasnt seen it yet and I will give it to her jsut before or just after baby is born so she can be like mummy with her dolls etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Here (South Australia- each state has it's own rules) a child who is 5 before 1 May starts at the beginning of the year. So a child who turns 5 on the 30th April this year starts this week (having had a year of Kindergarten last year). If born the next day they start next year (and this child will start Kindergarten this week).
> 
> Kindergarten is not compulsory though most do go (unless they are at Child Care in which case they may not go as the longer days at Childcare often suit the family better). And now that Childcare centres are not just glorified babysitters no real need for Kindy- except that Kindy is free unlike Child Care.


I didnt realise that all states were so different until tonight on here. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What! When mine were at Kindergarten the expectation was that ideally they could write their name before they started school. They learnt the alphabet at school not Kindergarten. Of course some learnt before then but they wasn't seen as the role of Kindy's. I don't think they need that pressure at such a young age (or the parents for that matter!).
> 
> Last time I was in London went past a sign advertising tutoring for 3 year olds for entrance into Nursery. Thought it was so sad- they are still kids and need to be allowed to be kids. Child care centres here work with kids to help them develop.
> Was reading Elizabeth's 'report' the other day. They have statements that they are working with the child on- reasonable ones and I think with so many children at Child care for long periods good to have guidelines. But no sign of saying they must be here at a certain age. But this of course was for a 12 month old.


Agreed. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> She knows mummy has a baby in her tummy but I dont think she understands yet that baby will live with them. :sm19: But she will settle in and get used to it as kids always do. I have a doll change table/cradle thingy that I got few months ago second hand. She hasnt seen it yet and I will give it to her jsut before or just after baby is born so she can be like mummy with her dolls etc.


My oldest came to the hospital when I had my middle son took one look and wasn't interested when we came home he sat staring at his baby brother then said he wanted to take him back to mothercare ( baby shop) and swop him for a toy :sm01:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here they are used by ladies who have had mastectomies or other breast surgeries


RE Knockers..... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest came to the hospital when I had my middle son took one look and wasn't interested when we came home he sat staring at his baby brother then said he wanted to take him back to mothercare ( baby shop) and swop him for a toy :sm01:


Oh LOL. How precious is that! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, saga of the day, flushed the toilet and we had sewer back up into the basement.
> The place that rents out tools and things like tillers and stuff, had a 100ft electric snake so we rented that, and about 3+ hours later it seems that David had it working right, keeping fingers crossed and prayers going up. So far so good.
> I'll call our plumber on Monday and have him come look at it at his leisure as long as it keeps working, just to make sure we don't need to do anything else.
> I'm sure glad that it waited to do this until David is home.
> Now to go catch up on what I've missed this afternoon.


Oh dear! I am glad he was home too for your sake. Hope you have no more issues with it. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a good day, I wish I was with you.
> It wasn't nearly as bad as it could have been, thank the Lord, and the water was all confined in a small area, we made more mess out of it trying to clean it up and fix it, we tracked it over the floor.
> I'm just glad D was home, thank goodness for that too.
> Hugs back, I think we could all use a few so group hug{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}


Great idea. count me in on the group hug. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What I really don't like about schools here is that they have exams , exams and more exams, and now they are expecting children to be of a certain standard in literacy and numeracy before they even start school


Heard this morning that they are planning on literacy tests for year 1s (the second year of school thus 6 years old for most of them). But as far as I know no expectation yet for entering school.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, saga of the day, flushed the toilet and we had sewer back up into the basement.
> The place that rents out tools and things like tillers and stuff, had a 100ft electric snake so we rented that, and about 3+ hours later it seems that David had it working right, keeping fingers crossed and prayers going up. So far so good.
> I'll call our plumber on Monday and have him come look at it at his leisure as long as it keeps working, just to make sure we don't need to do anything else.
> I'm sure glad that it waited to do this until David is home.
> Now to go catch up on what I've missed this afternoon.


Yuck. Hopefully it stays working. And sure good David was there- not something you would want to be dealing with (well I wouldn't).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When I was little, they did not have kindergarten. We started school at 6 in first grade. My DD teaches pre-K, which is for 4 year olds. Children have to meet certain requirements to be eligible, i.e. economically disadvantaged, foster care, parent in military, etc. There is a program for 3 yo, but it also has requirements. These are all in public schools. Of course there is day care, babysitting, beginning with newborns, that is very expensive. Older children can go to after school care at many of these locations. Most children start K at 5.
> 
> After 37 years of teaching, I will not get on my soap box regarding testing. I don't like for my blood pressure to get so high this close to bedtime!


Isn't the testing set in place by experts? Politicians. They know so much more about teaching and abilities etc than teachers. So why are you complaining? Aren't they always right?

We were assured when they introduced testing that it was just to check which children needed extra support to ensure that they received it. But is that why it is used now? No- I assume they use it for this but now it is used to show how good or bad a school is and how terribly our students are doing. But is it that or are they expecting too much from the kids. I have seen some of the primary school tests and couldn't pass them- with my university education. The intention was to see where kids were with no preparation etc- but now heaps of work goes into getting kids up to scratch.
And it goes so against all that teaching was pushing for a while (which was IMHO as a parent just as bad- that as long as each kid was working it didn't matter what they were achieving). For a long time exams for young kids was considered to be wrong- reluctant even to give tests at class level in case one got a lower result than another and got upset.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm really impressed by how good it turned out, I don't have a lot of sock yarn leftovers yet but will have to remember you can do socks this way too.
> 
> I,have enough bits for a couple more hats yet


It does look good- very effective indeed.
I did the toes, heel and ribbing in one colour and the rest in the helix pattern (3 colours as well).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I know what you mean, only 25c here today but gosh did it ever feel quite a lot more. That sun is much hotter than it used to be. Tomorrow was originally to be 39c, then they changed it to 36 and tonight they are saying 34c. We will see. Am hoping for the 34c mark rather than 39c.


Well we made 39C (or near enough). Only 32C tomorrow so much better and then cooler for the next week. And I don't mind the day or two we have been having when the end is in sight. Only about 6 more weeks of the hot weather.
Boy I would hate to live in an area where it was above 100F for weeks on end. Or high humidity for months on end.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not free here. :sm13: They have never been free in Victoria.... and I just looked to see what happens these days and it seems that only Victoria and Queensland have fees. All other states it is free. :sm13: Why on earth cant things like this be the same all over the country!
> 
> http://raisingchildren.net.au/articles/different_states,_different_preschools.html/context/1137


Because the cost is minimal most kids go now. The logic I think is that the kids who most need it won't go if the cost is prohibitive (as a general rule the lower socio-economic kids will need it but the parents don't have spare cash to pay for something that they likely can't even see the importance for). Which puts them even further behind when they start school and thus will cost the system yet more.
I think there are minimal fees but not much and not compulsory if the parent/s can't afford it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. Not sure about his ideas. One of them is that if Serena cries coz she isnt getting her own way (which DD ignores and just deals with it as it is NORMAL) his idea is that she should be put in time out for crying! He claims that if she doesnt learn to stop sooking then she will be still crying when she is 16. :sm06: DD told him no way is she getting punished for having feelings... she is only learning about feelings and needs to feel that its ok to feel frustrated or sad or whatever..... now are you all starting to get the idea? Not happy. He claims that she isnt a very good kid. @#$%^


Of course she cries when she doesn't get her way- that is part of being a 2 year old. But she also can't get what she wants from it. If in 18 months she is still doing it then maybe it will be time to start trying to stop the crying-and by then she is old enough to be taught appropriate responses to emotions. But most of them stop them it as a normal development. It is a natural stage of development-both crying and tantrums as well as growing out of them. Wonder if he could be convinced to read some good books on children's development?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest came to the hospital when I had my middle son took one look and wasn't interested when we came home he sat staring at his baby brother then said he wanted to take him back to mothercare ( baby shop) and swop him for a toy :sm01:


Well a toy would have been more fun for him I guess- and less demanding on Mum's time as well. So maybe pretty smart thinking :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am heading off to bed now. Still warm, but there is a fan in Maryanne's bedroom so that should help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know, time is flying by. Oh and also the "other" GM's daughter is having a baby at the end of March. So Serena will be around a few babies. It will be interesting to see how her DD is GM ideas.... LOL


Could be interesting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. Not sure about his ideas. One of them is that if Serena cries coz she isnt getting her own way (which DD ignores and just deals with it as it is NORMAL) his idea is that she should be put in time out for crying! He claims that if she doesnt learn to stop sooking then she will be still crying when she is 16. :sm06: DD told him no way is she getting punished for having feelings... she is only learning about feelings and needs to feel that its ok to feel frustrated or sad or whatever..... now are you all starting to get the idea? Not happy. He claims that she isnt a very good kid. @#$%^


Oh oh. that is unrealistic.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Turns out he has sinusitis and bronchitis, so got prescription for antibiotics


Glad your DH got the meds and will soon be on the mend!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely April , I've seen that yarn on some site and wondered what it would look like knit up


Thank you, Sonja. It is certainly different yarn!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Phone says it's -2c outside and mishka decides to sit down and watch the wildlife


Mishka the nature lover! She is so pretty.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations on the new Nephew! Happy Birthday Arriana!!!
> Great that you found the cords and the yarn. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well have read the digest and am also caught up here so I'm going to put on Doc Martin on Netflix and knit some. Lazy day....almost 2 and still in pjs. Oh, meant to share that Premier Yarns.com has a good sale right now if interested. I (who doesn't need any yarn) just ordered some size 1 sock yarn (Deborah Norville if I remember correctly the brand) for $1.99 a skein! Other yarns also at good price, especially some bulky weight in packs of 6 skeins for $7.99.
> 
> Also, Hannah's car is in the shop; torque something or other needs replacing and will be about $1K....groan....but still cheaper than a car payment AND DH just got a sizeable check from an inheritance so we have it to pay and help her out. Also DH is giving me a portion of it so I can attend the KAP if the dates work well for us. Yippee!
> 
> Okay, off now to knit and watch Doc Martin. TTYL


Gwen We love Doc Martin, too! So clueless, poor man! It is fun.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Great that you found a use for the yarn and that it was loved.


The young girls in our family love their scarves and cowls. They can never have too many!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think I've checked in today! Lot's to catch up on. Feeling better, but missing Mollie. DD's dog, Daisy, is not doing well, so they have made the decision to let her cross the Rainbow Bridge on Monday. They will both spend the day with her tomorrow. DD is deciding if she will take the day off.
> 
> TTYL


Hugs for you, Pammie.♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> And when knitting for someone else it's their style you need to do. Not my style either I must say but it looks good and is loved which is all that matters.


You are right. Thank you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've really been out of it since the trip. Quite surprised I am taking such a long time to recover. This is almost like the old days but not quite as bad. Tomorrow we go to the Fingerlakes to actually celebrate our anniversary. Last year we celebrated all year so it seems like just yesterday. I told DH that next year I don't want a Sunday. All the restaurants I want are closed. It will be great anyway.
> 
> Lost my knitting mojo for a while but felt like knitting tonight. Does this happen to you? I can't figure out where I am on my WIP and the sheet I was marking on is not in with the project. Christmas clean up got in the way. I'm going to wait till I'm not so tired and figure out what to do. I think I can figure it out but just now now.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your trip...the Fingerlakes area is so beautiful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm really impressed by how good it turned out, I don't have a lot of sock yarn leftovers yet but will have to remember you can do socks this way too.
> 
> I,have enough bits for a couple more hats yet


Nice, Bonnie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, I am so sorry about your plumbing! Not a fun experience. I would be helpless if that happened to me. Thank goodness that DH was home and able to get it working correctly!


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. Not sure about his ideas. One of them is that if Serena cries coz she isnt getting her own way (which DD ignores and just deals with it as it is NORMAL) his idea is that she should be put in time out for crying! He claims that if she doesnt learn to stop sooking then she will be still crying when she is 16. :sm06: DD told him no way is she getting punished for having feelings... she is only learning about feelings and needs to feel that its ok to feel frustrated or sad or whatever..... now are you all starting to get the idea? Not happy. He claims that she isnt a very good kid. @#$%^


Definite red flag.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My DD has found out that the adoption of her foster daughter has been approved! It is very exciting for the family! It will be official in March.
Before coming to live with my DD this child lived in 9 different foster homes and spent 3 years in a "school" (not called orphanages, anymore). I am so happy for her and my DD!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Because the cost is minimal most kids go now. The logic I think is that the kids who most need it won't go if the cost is prohibitive (as a general rule the lower socio-economic kids will need it but the parents don't have spare cash to pay for something that they likely can't even see the importance for). Which puts them even further behind when they start school and thus will cost the system yet more.
> I think there are minimal fees but not much and not compulsory if the parent/s can't afford it.


I beleve education is the way out of poverty so creating barriers makes the situation worse.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DD has found out that the adoption of her foster daughter has been approved! It is very exciting for the family! It will be official in March.
> Before coming to live with my DD this child lived in 9 different foster homes and spent 3 years in a "school" (not called orphanages, anymore). I am so happy for her and my DD!


Me, too. Heartwarming.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. Heartwarming.


Thank you, Rookie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, congratulations to your DD for adopting foster daughter. What a life changing gift, to give a child stability and love.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> My DD has found out that the adoption of her foster daughter has been approved! It is very exciting for the family! It will be official in March.
> Before coming to live with my DD this child lived in 9 different foster homes and spent 3 years in a "school" (not called orphanages, anymore). I am so happy for her and my DD!


That is fantastic news April were you all doing the happy dance . Congratulations to your daughter and her daughter


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't the testing set in place by experts? Politicians. They know so much more about teaching and abilities etc than teachers. So why are you complaining? Aren't they always right?
> 
> We were assured when they introduced testing that it was just to check which children needed extra support to ensure that they received it. But is that why it is used now? No- I assume they use it for this but now it is used to show how good or bad a school is and how terribly our students are doing. But is it that or are they expecting too much from the kids. I have seen some of the primary school tests and couldn't pass them- with my university education. The intention was to see where kids were with no preparation etc- but now heaps of work goes into getting kids up to scratch.
> And it goes so against all that teaching was pushing for a while (which was IMHO as a parent just as bad- that as long as each kid was working it didn't matter what they were achieving). For a long time exams for young kids was considered to be wrong- reluctant even to give tests at class level in case one got a lower result than another and got upset.


My little nephew in pre-K has homework! It isn't a lot, but does frustrate him as writing is very difficult. DS, his counselor, and I all think it is ridiculous! It is "optional" but those that do it get extra recess time. So pretty sad.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, congratulations to your DD for adopting foster daughter. What a life changing gift, to give a child stability and love.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> That is fantastic news April were you all doing the happy dance . Congratulations to your daughter and her daughter


Thank you, Sonja. Everyone is happy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sent you a pm in hope you see it but just in case....

https://www.premieryarns.com/collections/clearance/products/dnssocksp for the sock yarn on sale (only four of the colors for $1.99) For the other yarns on sale click on sale/clearance (look at top of page for the categories)



thewren said:


> i have premier yarn site up but it says nothing about a sale. could you use this yarn for socks? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right! And yes...torque converter only thank goodness.


Poledra65 said:


> Yippee!!! Doing the happy dance with you!
> David said, thankful that it's only the torque converter and doesn't need the whole transmission replaced.
> God always comes through just when we need it most. :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations to you and thank you to your daughter. What an admirable thing she is doing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice hat! I copied the patterns too so I can make up some with my leftovers.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm really impressed by how good it turned out, I don't have a lot of sock yarn leftovers yet but will have to remember you can do socks this way too.
> 
> I,have enough bits for a couple more hats yet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the tips Pacer. I also have a couple of patterns that specifically used the caron cakes I may try.


 pacer said:


> If you place the holes at the color change then it looks nicer. My opinion though. I haven't tried premiers sweet cakes but those cakes are 2 ounces smaller. When using more than one cake for a project, I try to make sure the center color of the one I am finishing matches the starting color of the next cake that I will use.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember you mentioning the toys; great idea of giving them to Serena so she can be like mummy.



sugarsugar said:


> She knows mummy has a baby in her tummy but I dont think she understands yet that baby will live with them. :sm19: But she will settle in and get used to it as kids always do. I have a doll change table/cradle thingy that I got few months ago second hand. She hasnt seen it yet and I will give it to her jsut before or just after baby is born so she can be like mummy with her dolls etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest came to the hospital when I had my middle son took one look and wasn't interested when we came home he sat staring at his baby brother then said he wanted to take him back to mothercare ( baby shop) and swop him for a toy :sm01:


 :sm12: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


oneapril said:


> My DD has found out that the adoption of her foster daughter has been approved! It is very exciting for the family! It will be official in March.
> Before coming to live with my DD this child lived in 9 different foster homes and spent 3 years in a "school" (not called orphanages, anymore). I am so happy for her and my DD!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is ridiculous! IMHO even in kindergarten homework is silly! And like you don't get me started on testing....


pammie1234 said:


> My little nephew in pre-K has homework! It isn't a lot, but does frustrate him as writing is very difficult. DS, his counselor, and I all think it is ridiculous! It is "optional" but those that do it get extra recess time. So pretty sad.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou, yes she will. She is such a good girl, they were here again for a few hours this afternoon and she no trouble at all. We sat outside and I gave her a big plastic basin with water in it and some plastic cups and things and she went off under my pergola gathering leaves and blossom (from next doors tree) that was everywhere and dumping piles of it in the basin and mushing it all with her hands making pies... she had a ball.


Just shows you don't have to spend a fortune on toys to keep a child happy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. Not sure about his ideas. One of them is that if Serena cries coz she isnt getting her own way (which DD ignores and just deals with it as it is NORMAL) his idea is that she should be put in time out for crying! He claims that if she doesnt learn to stop sooking then she will be still crying when she is 16. :sm06: DD told him no way is she getting punished for having feelings... she is only learning about feelings and needs to feel that its ok to feel frustrated or sad or whatever..... now are you all starting to get the idea? Not happy. He claims that she isnt a very good kid. @#$%^


Oh dear. Sounds like DD has got him weighed up, thankfully before she moves in with him and before the baby arrives. Bet he'll change when he has a child of his own! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sigh. I just wrote out a long post and it's lost. I tried go back and retrieve it but tablet isn't cooperating. I'll just say congratulations, healing thoughts, and hugs to apply as needed. I'll try again later to post more.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

oneapril said:


> My DD has found out that the adoption of her foster daughter has been approved! It is very exciting for the family! It will be official in March.
> Before coming to live with my DD this child lived in 9 different foster homes and spent 3 years in a "school" (not called orphanages, anymore). I am so happy for her and my DD!


Congratulations to your DD. Both she and her adopted daughter are very lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sigh. I just wrote out a long post and it's lost. I tried go back and retrieve it but tablet isn't cooperating. I'll just say congratulations, healing thoughts, and hugs to apply as needed. I'll try again later to post more.


Just found you guys again, I am so sorry I am way behind. So I will copy Sorienna thoughts for all and try to catch up.
Hope the holiday season was good for everyone. And I hope knitting needles and crochet hooks have been flying.
Please know I think of you all when I turn my iPad on each night at work. But some nights it just doesn't work to start a dialogue. I know I posted in Sept. I left my sales decorating job and went to a local hospital to work as a patient sitter. It has been an experience and I do enjoy it. I am working more than I thought I would be but that has been by my choice. But throw in work and family and just day to day occurrences and there the day is gone. 
I can take knitting crocheting and just about anything to work if the patient allows. Oct and Nov. I did knit some baby snug sacks and hats and donated them to the nursery. Not sure what they did with them but I am sure they went home with someone. Then it was time to make some items to donate to one of the Women's shelters so made some easy quilts and knitted some hats and scarves for that. Now I pulled out my needlepoint, had not done that in five years and that has been my passion. That transports better to work that's yarn and such. Will send some pictures when they get back from the shop where they are stuffed and finished and then look like a work of art. 
Again hugs to all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Spider said:


> Just found you guys again, I am so sorry I am way behind. So I will copy Sorienna thoughts for all and try to catch up.
> Hope the holiday season was good for everyone. And I hope knitting needles and crochet hooks have been flying.
> Please know I think of you all when I turn my iPad on each night at work. But some nights it just doesn't work to start a dialogue. I know I posted in Sept. I left my sales decorating job and went to a local hospital to work as a patient sitter. It has been an experience and I do enjoy it. I am working more than I thought I would be but that has been by my choice. But throw in work and family and just day to day occurrences and there the day is gone.
> I can take knitting crocheting and just about anything to work if the patient allows. Oct and Nov. I did knit some baby snug sacks and hats and donated them to the nursery. Not sure what they did with them but I am sure they went home with someone. Then it was time to make some items to donate to one of the Women's shelters so made some easy quilts and knitted some hats and scarves for that. Now I pulled out my needlepoint, had not done that in five years and that has been my passion. That transports better to work that's yarn and such. Will send some pictures when they get back from the shop where they are stuffed and finished and then look like a work of art.
> Again hugs to all.


Hello Spider. Good to see you again, sometimes life just gets in the way of everything. Glad to hear you're enjoying your work and managing to get some crafting in as well. Keep well and drop in again when you have the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know you can buy something that when you install it - it keeps this from happening. --- sam


Even that $20 alarm from Home Depot is a good investment, at least you catch the mess before it's big, as long as you're home when it happens. & if you're like me, you don't leave home with the washer, dishwasher, etc running


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wish we had the same setup here. That all sounds very sensible and affordable. Day care here is more up there with Kate's prices.... pretty sure the government will help subsidise some hours if on low income, DD is going to be looking into that this year as Serena needs something for couple of hours a week at least.


Day care here is expensive too, I don't know how women who work for minimum wage make any money


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh 12 hour shift is a long time for such a stressful job.


They actually have 8'hr shifts but there are 3 crews on in 24 hrs so when more than one ambulance is needed they work much longer. She makes lots of overtime$$


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest came to the hospital when I had my middle son took one look and wasn't interested when we came home he sat staring at his baby brother then said he wanted to take him back to mothercare ( baby shop) and swop him for a toy :sm01:


Lol, apparently, I seemed to like my little sister when she was first brought home (I was almost four), but after a couple weeks, asked my mom when she was going home, guess I wasn't happy with the answer that she was staying, lol! Didn't like sharing the attention, I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. Not sure about his ideas. One of them is that if Serena cries coz she isnt getting her own way (which DD ignores and just deals with it as it is NORMAL) his idea is that she should be put in time out for crying! He claims that if she doesnt learn to stop sooking then she will be still crying when she is 16. :sm06: DD told him no way is she getting punished for having feelings... she is only learning about feelings and needs to feel that its ok to feel frustrated or sad or whatever..... now are you all starting to get the idea? Not happy. He claims that she isnt a very good kid. @#$%^


He needs to get a grippe, good grief.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest came to the hospital when I had my middle son took one look and wasn't interested when we came home he sat staring at his baby brother then said he wanted to take him back to mothercare ( baby shop) and swop him for a toy :sm01:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DD has found out that the adoption of her foster daughter has been approved! It is very exciting for the family! It will be official in March.
> Before coming to live with my DD this child lived in 9 different foster homes and spent 3 years in a "school" (not called orphanages, anymore). I am so happy for her and my DD!


That's great news, that little girl must think she's in Heaven after being bounced around so much


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My little nephew in pre-K has homework! It isn't a lot, but does frustrate him as writing is very difficult. DS, his counselor, and I all think it is ridiculous! It is "optional" but those that do it get extra recess time. So pretty sad.


That's just nuts! Make him hate school before he begins????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just shows you don't have to spend a fortune on toys to keep a child happy.


So true, my GKs spent at least 3 hrs one day turning a huge box into a "Fort", complete with bead garland on the outside as Christmas lights????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider said:


> Just found you guys again, I am so sorry I am way behind. So I will copy Sorienna thoughts for all and try to catch up.
> Hope the holiday season was good for everyone. And I hope knitting needles and crochet hooks have been flying.
> Please know I think of you all when I turn my iPad on each night at work. But some nights it just doesn't work to start a dialogue. I know I posted in Sept. I left my sales decorating job and went to a local hospital to work as a patient sitter. It has been an experience and I do enjoy it. I am working more than I thought I would be but that has been by my choice. But throw in work and family and just day to day occurrences and there the day is gone.
> I can take knitting crocheting and just about anything to work if the patient allows. Oct and Nov. I did knit some baby snug sacks and hats and donated them to the nursery. Not sure what they did with them but I am sure they went home with someone. Then it was time to make some items to donate to one of the Women's shelters so made some easy quilts and knitted some hats and scarves for that. Now I pulled out my needlepoint, had not done that in five years and that has been my passion. That transports better to work that's yarn and such. Will send some pictures when they get back from the shop where they are stuffed and finished and then look like a work of art.
> Again hugs to all.


Good to hear you have been well & just busy.
I would think this job is much easier on you, weren't you having trouble with your feet? 
Are you buried under feet of snow in your area? My friends daughter lives near Minot & they've really been getting dumped on, had over 4 feet when home at Christmas & have had a lot more since.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hello Spider. Good to see you again, sometimes life just gets in the way of everything. Glad to hear you're enjoying your work and managing to get some crafting in as well. Keep well and drop in again when you have the time.


Well said.
Spider, welcome back.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sent you a pm in hope you see it but just in case....
> 
> https://www.premieryarns.com/collections/clearance/products/dnssocksp for the sock yarn on sale (only four of the colors for $1.99) For the other yarns on sale click on sale/clearance (look at top of page for the categories)


They sell some of the premier yarns at Meijer, that is where I got the woolfree sock yarn and woolfree lace yarn, on clearance, 75% off.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lol, apparently, I seemed to like my little sister when she was first brought home (I was almost four), but after a couple weeks, asked my mom when she was going home, guess I wasn't happy with the answer that she was staying, lol! Didn't like sharing the attention, I think.


When my second son was born his older brother who was almost 2 loved him and wanted to play with him all the time. One day baby was asleep in his pram out in the garden (in those days baby went outside whatever the weather), when I went out to him I found big brother had thrown a handful of dirt and an alarm clock in for him to play with! Always shared his toys!! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know you can buy something that when you install it - it keeps this from happening. --- sam


That's the plan eventually.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you got it sorted and fingers crossed it's permanently fixed


Thank you, fingers, toes, and eyelashes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. Not sure about his ideas. One of them is that if Serena cries coz she isnt getting her own way (which DD ignores and just deals with it as it is NORMAL) his idea is that she should be put in time out for crying! He claims that if she doesnt learn to stop sooking then she will be still crying when she is 16. :sm06: DD told him no way is she getting punished for having feelings... she is only learning about feelings and needs to feel that its ok to feel frustrated or sad or whatever..... now are you all starting to get the idea? Not happy. He claims that she isnt a very good kid. @#$%^


Oh dear, well I'm glad you daughter has much more sense than he does. She's not a bad girl, he has no clue, I certainly hope that he figures it out but I am so glad that DD is willing to raise them on her own if he doesn't.
Maybe she needs to get him into some parenting classes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She knows mummy has a baby in her tummy but I dont think she understands yet that baby will live with them. :sm19: But she will settle in and get used to it as kids always do. I have a doll change table/cradle thingy that I got few months ago second hand. She hasnt seen it yet and I will give it to her jsut before or just after baby is born so she can be like mummy with her dolls etc.


Awe, that will be so sweet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest came to the hospital when I had my middle son took one look and wasn't interested when we came home he sat staring at his baby brother then said he wanted to take him back to mothercare ( baby shop) and swop him for a toy :sm01:


 :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yuck. Hopefully it stays working. And sure good David was there- not something you would want to be dealing with (well I wouldn't).


I agree. Well, I'd have called Christopher but I a much happier having had David do it for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't the testing set in place by experts? Politicians. They know so much more about teaching and abilities etc than teachers. So why are you complaining? Aren't they always right?
> 
> We were assured when they introduced testing that it was just to check which children needed extra support to ensure that they received it. But is that why it is used now? No- I assume they use it for this but now it is used to show how good or bad a school is and how terribly our students are doing. But is it that or are they expecting too much from the kids. I have seen some of the primary school tests and couldn't pass them- with my university education. The intention was to see where kids were with no preparation etc- but now heaps of work goes into getting kids up to scratch.
> And it goes so against all that teaching was pushing for a while (which was IMHO as a parent just as bad- that as long as each kid was working it didn't matter what they were achieving). For a long time exams for young kids was considered to be wrong- reluctant even to give tests at class level in case one got a lower result than another and got upset.


And instead of being able to test to what what taught, instead of teaching to the test, that was the biggest coplaint from teachers in Texas, well teachers that I knew at that time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Congratulations to your DD. Both she and her adopted daughter are very lucky to have found each other.


And congratulations from me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DD has found out that the adoption of her foster daughter has been approved! It is very exciting for the family! It will be official in March.
> Before coming to live with my DD this child lived in 9 different foster homes and spent 3 years in a "school" (not called orphanages, anymore). I am so happy for her and my DD!


CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My little nephew in pre-K has homework! It isn't a lot, but does frustrate him as writing is very difficult. DS, his counselor, and I all think it is ridiculous! It is "optional" but those that do it get extra recess time. So pretty sad.


Very sad, it's horrible to have such high expectations of small children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Just found you guys again, I am so sorry I am way behind. So I will copy Sorienna thoughts for all and try to catch up.
> Hope the holiday season was good for everyone. And I hope knitting needles and crochet hooks have been flying.
> Please know I think of you all when I turn my iPad on each night at work. But some nights it just doesn't work to start a dialogue. I know I posted in Sept. I left my sales decorating job and went to a local hospital to work as a patient sitter. It has been an experience and I do enjoy it. I am working more than I thought I would be but that has been by my choice. But throw in work and family and just day to day occurrences and there the day is gone.
> I can take knitting crocheting and just about anything to work if the patient allows. Oct and Nov. I did knit some baby snug sacks and hats and donated them to the nursery. Not sure what they did with them but I am sure they went home with someone. Then it was time to make some items to donate to one of the Women's shelters so made some easy quilts and knitted some hats and scarves for that. Now I pulled out my needlepoint, had not done that in five years and that has been my passion. That transports better to work that's yarn and such. Will send some pictures when they get back from the shop where they are stuffed and finished and then look like a work of art.
> Again hugs to all.


Spider! We've missed you, I've started to PM you, I don't know how many times to see how you were, then get sidetracked. Seems to be the story of my life lately, getting sidetracked I mean, I guess it's just too much life happening. 
I'm so glad you are liking the new job, the other was so hard on you physically. How is your DH doing? 
Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Even that $20 alarm from Home Depot is a good investment, at least you catch the mess before it's big, as long as you're home when it happens. & if you're like me, you don't leave home with the washer, dishwasher, etc running


Yep, I'm going to look into them in the next week or two when I go to the hardware store. 
Yah, I'm like you, I don't leave things running when I leave, too much chance of disaster.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> When my second son was born his older brother who was almost 2 loved him and wanted to play with him all the time. One day baby was asleep in his pram out in the garden (in those days baby went outside whatever the weather), when I went out to him I found big brother had thrown a handful of dirt and an alarm clock in for him to play with! Always shared his toys!! :sm16: :sm16:


Oh dear, well at least he was a generous and giving child. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! Caught up once again, now to knit for a bit, then get some baking and dishes done, walk down recycling, and get David's stuff all ready to leave tomorrow morning.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear you have been well & just busy.
> I would think this job is much easier on you, weren't you having trouble with your feet?
> Are you buried under feet of snow in your area? My friends daughter lives near Minot & they've really been getting dumped on, had over 4 feet when home at Christmas & have had a lot more since.


It is much easier on my feet. When I quit the sales job the left foot cleared up right away. My right foot is really bad. In Nov I went in and asked him about the surgery and he would like to hold off saying that sometimes it works just wonderful, but he said in some cases it helps for three months or so than the person develops pain in another area of the foot. So I do a lot of limping and it is getting tiresome. So we will have to see. Maybe it is just being more stubborn than the left foot.
For snow, we are down to two inches. The last two years we have had two very mild winters. Last winter a total of eight inches all winter and the winter before we had 13 inches. This winter we did get 10 in Dec and up to the middle of Jan. But we have had a lot of melting so we are down to the 2 which is fine with me but I know out west they have been hit so bad. We had a terrible ice storm over Christmas making many people stay home from their plans. The roads are just clearing from the ice. 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you dd is standing up to him - sounds like he has some crazy ideas. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. Not sure about his ideas. One of them is that if Serena cries coz she isnt getting her own way (which DD ignores and just deals with it as it is NORMAL) his idea is that she should be put in time out for crying! He claims that if she doesnt learn to stop sooking then she will be still crying when she is 16. :sm06: DD told him no way is she getting punished for having feelings... she is only learning about feelings and needs to feel that its ok to feel frustrated or sad or whatever..... now are you all starting to get the idea? Not happy. He claims that she isnt a very good kid. @#$%^


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Phew! I have caught up at last! We have both been suffering from heavy colds for the last few days, and I simply haven't had the energy even to read on my iPad. We had had plans for a day out in London today, and had bought train tickets in advance (cheaper that way), but neither of us was well enough to make the trip. Sadly, the tickets are non-refundable, so that is £50 lost and gone, but what can you do?

Interesting, the debate about the age at which children start school. My grandson started in September, only 5 weeks after his 4th birthday. Fortunately, we is quite a bright, confident little chap, so he seems to be coping pretty well, but it seemed very young nevertheless. On the other hand, I, like him, was also born in July, but was not able to start school until the September after I was 5. I missed a year of early education, although that was not rare back then. There was no form of pre-school education available in those days, so I spent most of those first few years following one or the other of my grandfathers around the farm. I'm sure that must have been an education of a kind! My daughters each started school at the beginning of the term in which they turned 5, which seemed quite a good system, but that was abandoned because, I think, schools found it hard to cope with three intakes of new children every year. Most of us seem to get to the point that is appropriate for us in the end, but it can make things even more difficult for children who already have problems if they are put into a situation they cannot cope with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sure she will like. might help her accept the new baby more easily. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> She knows mummy has a baby in her tummy but I dont think she understands yet that baby will live with them. :sm19: But she will settle in and get used to it as kids always do. I have a doll change table/cradle thingy that I got few months ago second hand. She hasnt seen it yet and I will give it to her jsut before or just after baby is born so she can be like mummy with her dolls etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 29 January '17

Today is the day I clean the kitchen. Dishes need to go into the dishwasher and the rest just needs a good wiping down. I have said tomorrow too many times - tomorrow has arrived today. It only starts to bother me when I have to wash something to eat off of because it is all dirty. I don't have that many dishes to begin and I have exhausted the supply. There are so many other things I would rather be doing.

My skin is so dry - little flakes of skin on my computer table. Tons of lotion - I think I could bathe in it several times a day and my skin would still flake. Heather gave me some really good lotion which I have been using - seems to help. Will be glad when spring comes. It is not quite as bad then.

VEGAN BARLEY SOUP WITH POTATOES, LIME, AND MINT

Author: Susan Pridmore
Recipe type: Soup
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 25 mins
TOTAL TIME: 35 mins
Serves: 4 servings

INGREDIENTS

2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
⅔ cup grated yellow onion
1 tablespoon minced garlic
¼ cup finely chopped celery
1 tablespoon tomato paste
¼ teaspoon turmeric
1 teaspoon kosher salt (or ½ teaspoon table salt)
freshly ground pepper
2 cups vegetable broth
1 yukon gold potato, diced
1 cup cooked barley
2 tablespoons chopped fresh mint
1 teaspoon lime juice

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Heat up the olive oil in a heavy bottomed pot you plan to cook the entire soup.

2. Add the onion, garlic, and celery, and sauté until soft and fragrant, about 10 minutes.

3. Stir in the tomato paste, turmeric, salt and pepper, and cook for another couple of minutes.

4. Add the broth, bring to a simmer, and add the potato and cooked barley. Simmer until the potato is tender, about 10 minutes.

5. Stir in the fresh mint, lime juice, and serve immediately with a crust of bread.

http://thewimpyvegetarian.com/2017/01/barley-soup-vegetarian-vegan-potato-mint/

Tomato and Basil Oatmeal

Ingredients

3/4 cup tomato puree/juice
1/4 cup milk of choice (water may be used, but milk is suggested)
1/2 cup oats
pinch of salt
a few basil leaves OR 1/2 tsp. dried basil, plus more for topping
1/4 clove garlic, plus spray/oil to saute (optional)
1/2 tbsp. Parmesan cheese, grated (optional)
1/2 tbsp. maple syrup, a pinch of sugar, or sweetener of choice
salt and pepper to taste
pine nuts, or other nut (optional)

Directions

1. In a pot, bring the liquids, oats, and salt to a boil. Reduce heat and stir while simmering.

2. While the oats thicken, chop your basil if using fresh. Mince the garlic, and saute it with the basil in a pan until golden and fragrant.

3. Once most of the liquid is absorbed and the oats are light red in color, stir in the basil, garlic, Parmesan, and maple syrup.

4. Cook and stir until the desired consistency is reached (I left mine a bit soupy), and transfer to a bowl or dish.

5. Top with nuts, basil, and a dash of salt and pepper to taste.

NOTE: Leave out Parmesan if vegan/dairy free. Use whichever milk you're comfortable with.
-Fresh or canned tomatoes, pureed, will work. You can also use pre-made tomato juice from a bottle or can.

http://oatgasm.blogspot.in/2013/09/tomato-and-basil-oatmeal.html

VIETNAMESE NOODLES WITH LEMONGRASS CHICKEN

Easy light, healthy noodles topped with tasty marinaded meat, fresh vegetables and herbs, drizzled lightly with a zingy sauce.

Author: Nagi
Recipe type: Noodles
Cuisine: Vietnamese
PREP TIME: 20 mins
COOK TIME: 10 mins
TOTAL TIME: 30 mins
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

Meat and Marinade
600 - 800g / 1.2 - 1.6lb chicken thigh fillets, skinless and boneless or breast (or pork, beef or any seafood)
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped or minced
2 tbsp lime juice
2 tbsp fish sauce (Note 3)
1 tbsp soy sauce (all purpose or light)
2 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp vegetable oil
1 stalk lemongrass, white part only, bruised them sliced into pieces easy to pick out later (Note 1)

Nuoc Cham
¼ cup fish sauce (Note 3)
4 tbsp rice vinegar
2 tbsp white sugar
½ cup water
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 red birdseye chilli, finely chopped (Note 5)
3 tbsp lime juice

Noodle Bowl
½ tbsp oil
200g / 7 oz vermicelli noodles, dried
2 carrots, julienned
2 cucumbers julienned (optional: remove seeds)
5 cups iceberg lettuce, finely sliced
3 cups bean sprouts
Handful of mint leaves
Handful of cilantro/coriander
Sliced chili (for garnish - optional)
Lime wedges (to serve - optional)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine Meat and Marinade ingredients and set aside for at least 1 hour, up to 24 hours. (Note 4)

2. Combine the Nuoc Cham ingredients and mix well to dissolve the sugar. Adjust to your taste (spiciness, lime, sweetness) and set aside.

3. Soak the vermicelli noodles in hot water for 3 minutes (or according to packet instructions), then drain and rinse under cold water to stop the noodles from sticking together.

4. Heat ½ tbsp oil in a fry pan over medium heat (or heat the BBQ). Remove chicken from marinade, shaking off large bits of lemongrass (small bits should fall off during cooking).

5. Place chicken in the pan and cook each side until dark golden brown and chicken is just cooked through - about 6 to 8 minutes in total. Remove from pan, shaking off any remaining bits of visible lemongrass and set aside to rest for 5 minutes. Then slice into thin pieces.

To serve individually:

1. Place noodles in bowl.

2. Then either top or lightly toss through the vegetables and herbs, and top with chicken pieces.

3. Drizzle with a few tablespoons of Nuoc Cham Sauce (be generous, ~ 4 tbsp per serving) and serve with lime wedges.

4. To serve to share (my preferred way): Place meat and vegetables on a large platter with the sauce, and the noodles in a bowl, and let your guests help themselves.

NOTES

1. To prepare the lemongrass, peel the tough outer layers off to reveal the softer white part on the bottom ~1/3 of the lemongrass. Bruise using the back of the knife (see video). Don't slice too finely or finely chop, you want the pieces large enough so you can just brush them off (lemongrass is kind of tough, it has to be very finely chopped / cooked for a long time to eat).

2. Make this kid friendly by just serving the chilli on the side. To make it GLUTEN FREE, ensure you use GF tamari.

3. Fish sauce is a key ingredient in a lot of Asian cooking. Don't worry, it doesn't taste fishy when combined with other ingredients! It's an incredible flavour enhancer that has more depth than salt or soy sauce and is very cheap to buy at supermarkets or Asian grocery stores (even better value!).

4. Freezing: Pop the chicken in the freezer as soon as it's in the marinade. Then let it defrost in the fridge - it will marinate during this time.

5. This can be substituted with any spicy chilli. Adjust to your taste.

6. DIY Noodle Bowl Spread: Pile all the components on a large platter or separate bowls and let guests serve themselves. That's how I typically serve this.

NUTRITION INFORMATION
Serving size: 653g Calories: 540 cal Fat: 13.6g Saturated fat: 2.6g Unsaturated fat: 11.0g Trans fat: 0g Carbohydrates: 65.2g Sugar: 16.9g Sodium: 1963mgFiber: 3.9g Protein: 39.9g Cholesterol: 75mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/vietnamese-chicken-noodle-bowl/

Orange, Avocado, and Kale Quinoa Salad

This healthy and delicious salad is refreshing and bursting with flavor with quinoa, orange, avocado, pistachios, feta cheese, mint, and a simple citrus dressing. It is great served as a main dish or side dish. . You will love this refreshing and healthy salad.

PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 15 MINUTES
YIELD: SERVES 4-6

INGREDIENTS:

For the Dressing:
3 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons fresh orange juice
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 teaspoons honey
Salt and pepper, to taste

For the Salad:
1 bunch lacinato kale, ribs removed and finely chopped
1 teaspoon olive oil
2 teaspoons lemon juice
Pinch of Kosher salt
2 cups cooked quinoa
1 large orange, peeled and chopped
1 large Cara Cara orange, peeled and chopped
1 large avocado, pitted, peeled, and chopped
2 tablespoons fresh mint, chopped
1/3 cup shelled pistachios
1/4 cup crumbled feta cheese

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a small bowl or jar, whisk together the olive oil, orange juice, lemon juice, honey, salt, and pepper. Set aside.

2. In a large bowl, combine the kale, olive oil, lemon juice, and salt. Massage the kale with your hands until the kale softens, about 2 minutes.

3. Add the cooked quinoa, oranges, avocado, mint, pistachios, and feta cheese. Gently toss.

4. Drizzle citrus dressing over the salad and gently toss again. Serve.

NOTE: blood oranges or clementine's are also good in this salad. You could even throw in some grapefruit. This salad is best the day it is made.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/orange-avocado-and-kale-quinoa-salad/

Spicy Peanut Tempeh Bowl

Tempeh is the unsung hero of quick and filling vegan meals. In this recipe, tempeh gets the sweet and salty treatment in a quick marinade that is accented by five-spice powder. Short-grain brown rice gives the meal heft, while the veggies offer a healthy crunch (and some bonus protein from the edamame). The peanut sauce, spiced up with some Sriracha, marries all of the bowl ingredients beautifully. And if you need more staying power, topping the bowl with avocado is highly encouraged.

Serves 4

For the rice:
1 1/2 cups short-grain brown rice
1 3/4 cups water, plus more for rinsing

For the tempeh:
8 ounces tempeh
2 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
1 teaspoon agave nectar
1 clove garlic, minced
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger
1/2 teaspoon five-spice powder
2 tablespoons peanut or vegetable oil

For the vegetables:
1 head broccoli
3 large carrots
3/4 cup frozen shelled edamame
2 tablespoons water

For the spicy peanut sauce:
1/3 cup creamy peanut butter
1 tablespoon Asian sesame oil
2 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
2 tablespoons agave nectar
2 tablespoons water
3 to 4 teaspoons Sriracha hot sauce

Optional toppings:
Cashew cream
Chopped jalapeños
Salsa
Hot sauce
Sliced avocado
Shredded carrot

Directions

1. Place the rice in a fine-mesh strainer and rinse thoroughly with cold water. Transfer the wet rice and water to a pressure cooker. Lock the lid and cook on high pressure for 25 minutes.

2. While the rice is cooking, prepare the tempeh and vegetables. (Alternatively, you can cook the rice on the stovetop.)

3. Cut the tempeh crosswise into 1/4-inch-thick slices.

4. Whisk together the soy sauce, agave nectar, garlic, ginger, and five-spice powder in a flat container or baking dish. Add the tempeh slices, stirring gently to coat the tempeh. Cover and refrigerate for about 20 minutes.

5. Cut the broccoli into medium-sized florets and place in a large microwave-safe bowl; discard or save the stems for another use.

6. Peel the carrots and cut diagonally into 1/4-inch-thick slices and add to the bowl of broccoli.

7. Add the edamame and toss to combine.

8. Add the water and cover tightly with plastic wrap or a dinner plate. Microwave until the vegetables are crisp-tender, 5 to 7 minutes; set aside.

9. When the rice has finished its cooking cycle and the pot is releasing pressure, heat 2 tablespoons peanut (or vegetable) oil in a large frying pan over medium heat until shimmering.

10. Add the tempeh slices to the pan and cook on one side until golden-brown, 2 to 3 minutes. Flip and cook 2 to 3 minutes on the other side, then remove from heat.

11. In a small bowl, whisk together all of the peanut sauce ingredients. Release any remaining pressure from the pressure cooker, then unlock it and fluff the rice with a fork.

12. Divide the rice between 4 bowls.

13. Top with steamed vegetables and tempeh, drizzle with peanut sauce, and top with any optional garnishes you'd like.

Recipe Notes: Frozen vegetable shortcut: Feel free to substitute frozen, steam-in-the-bag vegetables or vegetable blends. Asian vegetable blends work great!

Storage: Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-spicy-peanut-tempeh-bowl-240233

Slow Cooker Puffy Pizza Casserole

serves 8

Ingredients

1 pound lean ground beef 
1 small onion, diced
1 garlic clove, minced
1 (1.5) ounce packet of spaghetti mix (if using store-bought, look out for hidden gluten. I like the McCormick brand. You can also make your own using the recipe below)
1/2 teaspoon oregano
1 (15-ounce) can tomato sauce
1/2 cup water

for puffy topping:
1 cup all-purpose flour (I use a gluten free all-purpose flour)
1 cup milk
2 eggs
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
20 pepperoni slices
1/2 cup sliced olives, optional

Homemade Spaghetti Sauce Mix
yields 1 packet
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 tablespoon dried minced onion
1 tablespoon parsley flakes
1 teaspoon granulated white sugar
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
2 teaspoons green pepper flakes
3/4 teaspoon Italian seasoning

The Directions.

1. Use a 4 quart slow cooker (if you only have a 6, that's okay, it will just cook faster. Check it after 3 hours on high.)

2. In a very large skillet, brown beef, onion, and garlic on the stove top.

3. Drain fat, and add spaghetti sauce mix, oregano, tomato sauce, and water.

4. Stir over low heat until tiny bubbles appear. Remove from heat and scoop into the slow cooker (you might want to spray it with cooking spray).

5. In a mixing bowl, combine the ingredients for your puffy topping: flour, milk, eggs, and cheese.

6. Pour evenly over the top. Place pepperoni slices and olives on top of the topping.

7. Cover and cook on high for 4 hours, or until the topping has turned golden brown, puffed up, and pulled away from the sides.

8. I have not tried to cook this yet on low. I'd check it after 6 hours (in a 4-quart, 4 hours in a 6-quart). If you do opt to cook it on low, I'd love to hear your timing results!

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2010/05/slow-cooker-puffy-pizza-casserole.html

I hope everyone is having or just had a good weekend. --- Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Phew! I have caught up at last! We have both been suffering from heavy colds for the last few days, and I simply haven't had the energy even to read on my iPad. We had had plans for a day out in London today, and had bought train tickets in advance (cheaper that way), but neither of us was well enough to make the trip. Sadly, the tickets are non-refundable, so that is £50 lost and gone, but what can you do?
> 
> Interesting, the debate about the age at which children start school. My grandson started in September, only 5 weeks after his 4th birthday. Fortunately, we is quite a bright, confident little chap, so he seems to be coping pretty well, but it seemed very young nevertheless. On the other hand, I, like him, was also born in July, but was not able to start school until the September after I was 5. I missed a year of early education, although that was not rare back then. There was no form of pre-school education available in those days, so I spent most of those first few years following one or the other of my grandfathers around the farm. I'm sure that must have been an education of a kind! My daughters each started school at the beginning of the term in which they turned 5, which seemed quite a good system, but that was abandoned because, I think, schools found it hard to cope with three intakes of new children every year. Most of us seem to get to the point that is appropriate for us in the end, but it can make things even more difficult for children who already have problems if they are put into a situation they cannot cope with.


Sorry you've been under the weather & missed your trip. I hope you are both better soon
Here kids can only start school in September, no middle of the year intake.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you've been under the weather & missed your trip. I hope you are both better soon
> Here kids can only start school in September, no middle of the year intake.


Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I was feeling pretty adventurous today???? My friend gave me a recipe & I made it for lunch with some changes to accomodate our likes.

Philly Fritatta

1-250 gm cream cheese softened
3 eggs
3tblespoons flour
1 cup meat- I used chopped ham but can be bacon, pepperoni....
1 cup chopped spinach- I didn't have this so left out, my friend said she added some green onion tops
You can also add green pepper, celery....

Whip all together & put in greased pans

Bake at 350 -15 minutes for mini tarts, 20-23 minutes for larger tarts or a pie

Grate cheese on top & return to oven to melt.

My fussy DH even said he like it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DD has found out that the adoption of her foster daughter has been approved! It is very exciting for the family! It will be official in March.
> Before coming to live with my DD this child lived in 9 different foster homes and spent 3 years in a "school" (not called orphanages, anymore). I am so happy for her and my DD!


What fantastic news for everyone. Stability in the girls life will be so good for her.
As were saying it takes a special type of person to foster children. The issues these kids must be carrying by the time they arrive in a family after the start this poor girl had must be so huge that handling them must be so hard. I got a book out of the library the other day The Girl Who Just Wanted to be Loved. Borrowed it last week before all the talk of fostering, about an 8 year old girl and the difficulties her new foster parents faced. Not started it yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This latest came through a wee while ago from mjs,
some are quite funny, some I think I need an interpreter for:-

O x y m o r o n s 


1. Is it good if
a vacuum really sucks?

2. Why is the third hand
on the watch
called the second hand?

3. If a word is misspelled
in the dictionary,
how would we ever know?

4. If Webster wrote the first dictionary,
where did he find the words?

5. Why do we say something is out of whack?
What is a whack?

6. Why does "slow down" and
"slow up" mean the same thing?

7. Why does "fat chance" and "slim chance"
mean the same thing?

8. Why do "tug" boats push their barges?

9. Why do we sing
"Take me out to the ball game"
when we are already there?

10. Why are they called " stands"
when they are made for sitting?

11. Why is it called "after dark"
when it really is "after light"?

12.. Doesn't "expecting the unexpected"
make the unexpected expected?

13.. Why are a "wise man" and
a "wise guy" opposites?

14. Why do "overlook" and "oversee"
mean opposite things?

15. Why is "phonics"
not spelled
the way it sounds?

16. If work is so terrific,
why do they have to pay you to do it?

17.. If all the world is a stage,
where is the audience sitting?

18. If love is blind,
why is lingerie so popular?

19. If you are cross-eyed
and have dyslexia,
can you read all right?

20. Why is bra singular
and panties plural?

21.. Why do you press harder
on the buttons of a remote control
when you know the batteries are dead?

22. Why do we put suits in garment bags
and garments in a suitcase?

23. How come abbreviated
is such a long word?

24. Why do we wash bath towels?
Aren't we clean when we use them?

25.. Why doesn't glue
stick to the inside of the bottle?

26. Why do they call it a TV set
when you only have one?

27. Christmas
- What other time of the year
do you sit in front of a dead tree
and eat candy out of your socks?

28. Why do we drive on a parkway
and park on a driveway?


I dunno, why do we?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My little nephew in pre-K has homework! It isn't a lot, but does frustrate him as writing is very difficult. DS, his counselor, and I all think it is ridiculous! It is "optional" but those that do it get extra recess time. So pretty sad.


So what age is this? Sounds far too young to have homework.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Just found you guys again, I am so sorry I am way behind. So I will copy Sorienna thoughts for all and try to catch up.
> Hope the holiday season was good for everyone. And I hope knitting needles and crochet hooks have been flying.
> Please know I think of you all when I turn my iPad on each night at work. But some nights it just doesn't work to start a dialogue. I know I posted in Sept. I left my sales decorating job and went to a local hospital to work as a patient sitter. It has been an experience and I do enjoy it. I am working more than I thought I would be but that has been by my choice. But throw in work and family and just day to day occurrences and there the day is gone.
> I can take knitting crocheting and just about anything to work if the patient allows. Oct and Nov. I did knit some baby snug sacks and hats and donated them to the nursery. Not sure what they did with them but I am sure they went home with someone. Then it was time to make some items to donate to one of the Women's shelters so made some easy quilts and knitted some hats and scarves for that. Now I pulled out my needlepoint, had not done that in five years and that has been my passion. That transports better to work that's yarn and such. Will send some pictures when they get back from the shop where they are stuffed and finished and then look like a work of art.
> Again hugs to all.


good to hear from you again- you sound like you are enjoying your busy life. A job in which you can knit sounds great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so glad you dd is standing up to him - sounds like he has some crazy ideas. --- sam


Not crazy just uninformed. But is he willing to become informed is the question? And much easier when you grow up with a child to know what is normal behaviour at a certain age. Coming in later is much harder and easier to have unrealistic expectations of kids.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you've been under the weather & missed your trip. I hope you are both better soon
> Here kids can only start school in September, no middle of the year intake.


We have only beginning of year intakes now. 
When I was a child there was a mid year intake at some schools (I had 6 months at one school as the one I was going to attend didn't have a mid year intake). The we moved onto some schools taking kids on their 5th birthday and others taking them at the beginning of each term- thus 4 intakes. Whether they did another year of reception or not depended on a number of factors. Generally 1st and 2nd term beginners would go up to Year 1, term 3 intakes varied depending on the child and 4th term had the next year in reception.
As children don't legally need to start school until their 6th birthday parents do have the option to start a child who doesn't seem to be ready to start the next year if they are going to be starting under 5.
Maryanne's teacher asked me this- indicating that she thought she shouldn't have started when she did. Yes I said but her younger sister starts then and I don't want them in the same year. We had actually carefully worked out when to start her. Didn't start her as soon as she could go in but the next term so she had 5 terms in Reception thus starting her first year with some school experience behind her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well have a number of things on today so I may not be back today. Shopping and library (to get the book with the hobby horse in it). The put on the slow cooker.
Afternoon going to help someone learn to knit toe-up-socks, then a quick catch up with a couple over from Western Australia along with other friends. 4 of the 6 of have known each other since university days (met doing law and only one of the 4 is still in a job in anyway related to law). And then I have my knitting group.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is maryanne now? is the dig going well? --- sam


darowil said:


> Well I am heading off to bed now. Still warm, but there is a fan in Maryanne's bedroom so that should help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that brings a warm feeling to my heart - kudos to your daughter and the adoptive parents. may it only go upward from here on out. --- sam



oneapril said:


> My DD has found out that the adoption of her foster daughter has been approved! It is very exciting for the family! It will be official in March.
> Before coming to live with my DD this child lived in 9 different foster homes and spent 3 years in a "school" (not called orphanages, anymore). I am so happy for her and my DD!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i found it gwen- thanks. those four are really nice - love the colors - i think you would need two of each - what do you think. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sent you a pm in hope you see it but just in case....
> 
> https://www.premieryarns.com/collections/clearance/products/dnssocksp for the sock yarn on sale (only four of the colors for $1.99) For the other yarns on sale click on sale/clearance (look at top of page for the categories)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or get worse. his comment about serena being a bad child i think shows his ideas are pretty well set. --- sam



angelam said:


> Oh dear. Sounds like DD has got him weighed up, thankfully before she moves in with him and before the baby arrives. Bet he'll change when he has a child of his own! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lots of fun at the cousin's birthday weekend tea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you spider - life certainly gets in the way sometimes. it sounds as though your days are pretty full. stop by anytime - we are always glad to see you. --- sam



Spider said:


> Just found you guys again, I am so sorry I am way behind. So I will copy Sorienna thoughts for all and try to catch up.
> Hope the holiday season was good for everyone. And I hope knitting needles and crochet hooks have been flying.
> Please know I think of you all when I turn my iPad on each night at work. But some nights it just doesn't work to start a dialogue. I know I posted in Sept. I left my sales decorating job and went to a local hospital to work as a patient sitter. It has been an experience and I do enjoy it. I am working more than I thought I would be but that has been by my choice. But throw in work and family and just day to day occurrences and there the day is gone.
> I can take knitting crocheting and just about anything to work if the patient allows. Oct and Nov. I did knit some baby snug sacks and hats and donated them to the nursery. Not sure what they did with them but I am sure they went home with someone. Then it was time to make some items to donate to one of the Women's shelters so made some easy quilts and knitted some hats and scarves for that. Now I pulled out my needlepoint, had not done that in five years and that has been my passion. That transports better to work that's yarn and such. Will send some pictures when they get back from the shop where they are stuffed and finished and then look like a work of art.
> Again hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does any child? --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lol, apparently, I seemed to like my little sister when she was first brought home (I was almost four), but after a couple weeks, asked my mom when she was going home, guess I wasn't happy with the answer that she was staying, lol! Didn't like sharing the attention, I think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still have to get in there and look at their yarn. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> They sell some of the premier yarns at Meijer, that is where I got the woolfree sock yarn and woolfree lace yarn, on clearance, 75% off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry you missed you trip to london. hopefully you will be able to do it later in the year. sending tons of healing energy to surround both of you with warm healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:



> Phew! I have caught up at last! We have both been suffering from heavy colds for the last few days, and I simply haven't had the energy even to read on my iPad. We had had plans for a day out in London today, and had bought train tickets in advance (cheaper that way), but neither of us was well enough to make the trip. Sadly, the tickets are non-refundable, so that is £50 lost and gone, but what can you do?
> 
> Interesting, the debate about the age at which children start school. My grandson started in September, only 5 weeks after his 4th birthday. Fortunately, we is quite a bright, confident little chap, so he seems to be coping pretty well, but it seemed very young nevertheless. On the other hand, I, like him, was also born in July, but was not able to start school until the September after I was 5. I missed a year of early education, although that was not rare back then. There was no form of pre-school education available in those days, so I spent most of those first few years following one or the other of my grandfathers around the farm. I'm sure that must have been an education of a kind! My daughters each started school at the beginning of the term in which they turned 5, which seemed quite a good system, but that was abandoned because, I think, schools found it hard to cope with three intakes of new children every year. Most of us seem to get to the point that is appropriate for us in the end, but it can make things even more difficult for children who already have problems if they are put into a situation they cannot cope with.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved your oxymorons? if that is the correct word. Thanks for posting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good bonnie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I was feeling pretty adventurous today???? My friend gave me a recipe & I made it for lunch with some changes to accomodate our likes.
> 
> Philly Fritatta
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very good julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This latest came through a wee while ago from mjs,
> some are quite funny, some I think I need an interpreter for:-
> 
> O x y m o r o n s


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like everyone is having a good time. how are the repairs going at your daughters? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of fun at the cousin's birthday weekend tea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like everyone is having a good time. how are the repairs going at your daughters? --- sam


Last contractor was in today. The wall to take out to open it all up is a load bearing wall so architect and engineers come in next week. There's an alternative Plan B where a corner pole is left in. We'll meet with them next week while Melissa is in Zurich. Her plans are all out on PinTerest including the chandelier. It will be 8 weeks of disruption once it gets started.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved your oxymorons? if that is the correct word. Thanks for posting.


Yes, that is what they were!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are very good julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, is your home very dry? If so, that could be a reason for dry skin or maybe you need to drink more water. I hope the lotion continues to help you. More good recipes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, basement floor mopped with lots of bleach, dishes done, David's sewage covered jeans and tennis shoes washed and decontaminated, pumpkin cookies made, dog cookies made, dishes done again, I'm tired, dinners cooking and I'm sitting. 
Tomorrow I'll do the other laundry that needs done and hopefully get motivated to can potatoes.
Now to see how much I need to read to catch up on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I was feeling pretty adventurous today???? My friend gave me a recipe & I made it for lunch with some changes to accomodate our likes.
> 
> Philly Fritatta
> 
> ...


That does sound great.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sunday evening again!!!
Busy week for myself and I thought retirement was a time to relax and enjoy life, lol! Well guess we do, just seems time flies so fast in my life.
Friday afternoon drove up to Barrie to look for bathroom light fixtures, decorations and a mirror. Came home with a late Christmas gift for my friend who had said we weren't to buy one another anything and he did...... so he had to wait till today to receive his, lol! 
Also found a mirror, new pillows for my Living Room, all went back Saturday as nothing looked suitable, they we lovely just didn't like them. So, Saturday back I went, found a lovely mirror, towel rack, waste basket and a tiny artificial plant for the vanity counter top area. 
Have ordered a light fixture on eBay, here's hoping this arrives.

Today sanded 2 walls down, washed the other 2 and have put hopefully the last coating on the patches I've filled in. Hopefully I can start painting sometime later this week.....

Have knitted 4 preemie hats in between, so not a lost week with Knitting.

Sorry not commenting so often, but am keeping up to date with reading. Hugs and get well wishes or those in need and even to those who don't need them...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, basement floor mopped with lots of bleach, dishes done, David's sewage covered jeans and tennis shoes washed and decontaminated, pumpkin cookies made, dog cookies made, dishes done again, I'm tired, dinners cooking and I'm sitting.
> Tomorrow I'll do the other laundry that needs done and hopefully get motivated to can potatoes.
> Now to see how much I need to read to catch up on.


Busy lady


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This latest came through a wee while ago from mjs,
> some are quite funny, some I think I need an interpreter for:-
> 
> O x y m o r o n s
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of fun at the cousin's birthday weekend tea.


Three cuties! Wow, your grandson is getting so tall.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sunday evening again!!!
> Busy week for myself and I thought retirement was a time to relax and enjoy life, lol! Well guess we do, just seems time flies so fast in my life.
> Friday afternoon drove up to Barrie to look for bathroom light fixtures, decorations and a mirror. Came home with a late Christmas gift for my friend who had said we weren't to buy one another anything and he did...... so he had to wait till today to receive his, lol!
> Also found a mirror, new pillows for my Living Room, all went back Saturday as nothing looked suitable, they we lovely just didn't like them. So, Saturday back I went, found a lovely mirror, towel rack, waste basket and a tiny artificial plant for the vanity counter top area.
> ...


Wow, you were busy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of fun at the cousin's birthday weekend tea.


Such cute children, they sure are growning fast


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Last contractor was in today. The wall to take out to open it all up is a load bearing wall so architect and engineers come in next week. There's an alternative Plan B where a corner pole is left in. We'll meet with them next week while Melissa is in Zurich. Her plans are all out on PinTerest including the chandelier. It will be 8 weeks of disruption once it gets started.


Are they staying with you now or just during destruction????
Will insurance cover everything?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, basement floor mopped with lots of bleach, dishes done, David's sewage covered jeans and tennis shoes washed and decontaminated, pumpkin cookies made, dog cookies made, dishes done again, I'm tired, dinners cooking and I'm sitting.
> Tomorrow I'll do the other laundry that needs done and hopefully get motivated to can potatoes.
> Now to see how much I need to read to catch up on.


Wow! You really had a whirlwind day, no worries Nader you're tired


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You really had a whirlwind day, no worries Nader you're tired


And I also had gotten all David's stuff ready to go for tomorrow morning. 
It's a good tired, I hope that I sleep really well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is maryanne now? is the dig going well? --- sam


She seems to be doing really well now and enjoying the dig. Sounds really bright when we Facetime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She seems to be doing really well now and enjoying the dig. Sounds really bright when we Facetime.


That's very good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sunday evening again!!!
> Busy week for myself and I thought retirement was a time to relax and enjoy life, lol! Well guess we do, just seems time flies so fast in my life.
> Friday afternoon drove up to Barrie to look for bathroom light fixtures, decorations and a mirror. Came home with a late Christmas gift for my friend who had said we weren't to buy one another anything and he did...... so he had to wait till today to receive his, lol!
> Also found a mirror, new pillows for my Living Room, all went back Saturday as nothing looked suitable, they we lovely just didn't like them. So, Saturday back I went, found a lovely mirror, towel rack, waste basket and a tiny artificial plant for the vanity counter top area.
> ...


We all get weeks when keeping is all we can do (if that) without commenting. Like me only last week.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, you were busy!


Thought I would be finished with all the prep work today but had a late lunch then thought I'd watch part of a movie then finish.... well my intentions were good but after 15 mins of watching a movie felt tired so crept upstairs to have 40 winks, ha! Turned into nearly 2 hours of a glorious sleep ????
Didn't have the energy to continue after that so finished watching the movie and it's now nearly 9pm, going to make a tea then off to bed again.

This seems to be the way my life in general is going lately, make big plans for the day, 10 minutes later they change, lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have about an hour before I go out again- think I might spoil my stash record for January. I was going to use more than I added but no more. 
Went to get some yarn for the Knitterati afghan and as it was cheaper to get 5 balls than 4 I got 5 balls of yarn. And baby yarn was on sale. One of women at David's work is having a girl in a few months so got a nice yarn to knit her something. 
And then David asked if I would knit something for his Great niece born yesterday- but as she lives in Brisbane not using 8 ply (DK weight) acrylic. Too hot and humid. 
Heather any suggestions what would be good to knit her?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, adorable pics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thought I would be finished with all the prep work today but had a late lunch then thought I'd watch part of a movie then finish.... well my intentions were good but after 15 mins of watching a movie felt tired so crept upstairs to have 40 winks, ha! Turned into nearly 2 hours of a glorious sleep ????
> Didn't have the energy to continue after that so finished watching the movie and it's now nearly 9pm, going to make a tea then off to bed again.
> 
> This seems to be the way my life in general is going lately, make big plans for the day, 10 minutes later they change, lol!


I'd say it was a well deserved nap. Hey, that's what retirement is for right? Change plans to fit your mood or energy level as you please, no deadlines. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have about an hour before I go out again- think I might spoil my stash record for January. I was going to use more than I added but no more.
> Went to get some yarn for the Knitterati afghan and as it was cheaper to get 5 balls than 4 I got 5 balls of yarn. And baby yarn was on sale. One of women at David's work is having a girl in a few months so got a nice yarn to knit her something.
> And then David asked if I would knit something for his Great niece born yesterday- but as she lives in Brisbane not using 8 ply (DK weight) acrylic. Too hot and humid.
> Heather any suggestions what would be good to knit her?


Great deal when 5 is cheaper than 4, may as well get what you need when it's on sale. 
For Texas I use cotton a lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, basement floor mopped with lots of bleach, dishes done, David's sewage covered jeans and tennis shoes washed and decontaminated, pumpkin cookies made, dog cookies made, dishes done again, I'm tired, dinners cooking and I'm sitting.
> Tomorrow I'll do the other laundry that needs done and hopefully get motivated to can potatoes.
> Now to see how much I need to read to catch up on.


I'd be pretty exhausted after all that! Well done!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd be pretty exhausted after all that! Well done!


Thank you, I sure am, I'm knitting and yawning, but way too early for bed and too late for a nap. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I sure am, I'm knitting and yawning, but way too early for bed and too late for a nap. lol


 :sm24: So, yawning it is! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: So, yawning it is! :sm23:


It is. lol I think I'll go make another cup of coffee. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is. lol I think I'll go make another cup of coffee. :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great deal when 5 is cheaper than 4, may as well get what you need when it's on sale.
> For Texas I use cotton a lot.


Cotton was what I was thinking. Though do believe the mornings are cold. And with 3 older siblings she will likely be out early on school runs etc.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> A door knocker :sm23:


 Lol that had me rolling ! Thanks ???? I could use one ☺


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cotton was what I was thinking. Though do believe the mornings are cold. And with 3 older siblings she will likely be out early on school runs etc.


That is true, I don't know if cotton would be quite warm enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I pulled out my massager chair thingy and oh my goodness, I had sore spots that I didn't know where spots. I love this thing.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Quiet day here. Went out to lunch with my son, and spent most of the day binging episodes of Broadchurch on Netflix with my hubby. Started working on my daughter's birthday poncho. Using Lion Brand Scarfie yarn, pretty nice to work with.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> I pulled out my massager chair thingy and oh my goodness, I had sore spots that I didn't know where spots. I love this thing.


Ooohhhhh, good idea, I think I have one hiding around here somewhere....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:35pm and I am caught up finally. 
Gage went to Bonde and Chris ' s for the night last night. So I went to Jodis and had supper with her and our friend Sue. Sue is from Laos so she prepared one of her dishes. I brought a shrimp ring and Jodi made potato salad. We piggies out. Then headed upstairs to another friend Kathys apartment. The four of us laughed til our eyes leaked and had a fantastic time. 

I had the day to myself and so I finished the second pair of monster longies today for the order. So now I have two more pairs ordered as well as 2 more pairs I want to make for gifts. 

Made chocolate macaroons today and gave some to Jodi and some to Bonde and Chris.

In bed and off to dreamland soon.
Ttyt.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

At my sister's. I've read but now I'm off to bed. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Quiet day here. Went out to lunch with my son, and spent most of the day binging episodes of Broadchurch on Netflix with my hubby. Started working on my daughter's birthday poncho. Using Lion Brand Scarfie yarn, pretty nice to work with.


Sounds like a nice relaxing day. 
That's coming along very nicely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Ooohhhhh, good idea, I think I have one hiding around here somewhere....


LOL! Hopefully you'll find it easily and enjoy some major relaxation. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:35pm and I am caught up finally.
> Gage went to Bonde and Chris ' s for the night last night. So I went to Jodis and had supper with her and our friend Sue. Sue is from Laos so she prepared one of her dishes. I brought a shrimp ring and Jodi made potato salad. We piggies out. Then headed upstairs to another friend Kathys apartment. The four of us laughed til our eyes leaked and had a fantastic time.
> 
> I had the day to myself and so I finished the second pair of monster longies today for the order. So now I have two more pairs ordered as well as 2 more pairs I want to make for gifts.
> ...


That's wonderful, it sounds like you had some much needed mom time and just pure stress relief. 
The longies look great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> At my sister's. I've read but now I'm off to bed. TTYL


Night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Quiet day here. Went out to lunch with my son, and spent most of the day binging episodes of Broadchurch on Netflix with my hubby. Started working on my daughter's birthday poncho. Using Lion Brand Scarfie yarn, pretty nice to work with.


That is very pretty. She'll love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:35pm and I am caught up finally.
> Gage went to Bonde and Chris ' s for the night last night. So I went to Jodis and had supper with her and our friend Sue. Sue is from Laos so she prepared one of her dishes. I brought a shrimp ring and Jodi made potato salad. We piggies out. Then headed upstairs to another friend Kathys apartment. The four of us laughed til our eyes leaked and had a fantastic time.
> 
> I had the day to myself and so I finished the second pair of monster longies today for the order. So now I have two more pairs ordered as well as 2 more pairs I want to make for gifts.
> ...


Good for you to have a day with your friends. Sounds like you enjoyed yourself. Your monster Longie is so cute. I'm off to bed now too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great to see you posting Spider. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.



Spider said:


> Just found you guys again, I am so sorry I am way behind. So I will copy Sorienna thoughts for all and try to catch up.
> Hope the holiday season was good for everyone. And I hope knitting needles and crochet hooks have been flying.
> Please know I think of you all when I turn my iPad on each night at work. But some nights it just doesn't work to start a dialogue. I know I posted in Sept. I left my sales decorating job and went to a local hospital to work as a patient sitter. It has been an experience and I do enjoy it. I am working more than I thought I would be but that has been by my choice. But throw in work and family and just day to day occurrences and there the day is gone.
> I can take knitting crocheting and just about anything to work if the patient allows. Oct and Nov. I did knit some baby snug sacks and hats and donated them to the nursery. Not sure what they did with them but I am sure they went home with someone. Then it was time to make some items to donate to one of the Women's shelters so made some easy quilts and knitted some hats and scarves for that. Now I pulled out my needlepoint, had not done that in five years and that has been my passion. That transports better to work that's yarn and such. Will send some pictures when they get back from the shop where they are stuffed and finished and then look like a work of art.
> Again hugs to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone! 
Sweet dreams!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree Sam and just realised I had only ordered 1 of each so placed a second order....duh.



thewren said:


> i found it gwen- thanks. those four are really nice - love the colors - i think you would need two of each - what do you think. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delightful pictures Rookie.


RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of fun at the cousin's birthday weekend tea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks lovely Nikki; is it a variegated yarn or multiple different yarns? I really like the pattern too. Would love a link to it.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Quiet day here. Went out to lunch with my son, and spent most of the day binging episodes of Broadchurch on Netflix with my hubby. Started working on my daughter's birthday poncho. Using Lion Brand Scarfie yarn, pretty nice to work with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a wonderful girls night. You deserved it for sure. I love the second pair of monster pants.



gagesmom said:


> 10:35pm and I am caught up finally.
> Gage went to Bonde and Chris ' s for the night last night. So I went to Jodis and had supper with her and our friend Sue. Sue is from Laos so she prepared one of her dishes. I brought a shrimp ring and Jodi made potato salad. We piggies out. Then headed upstairs to another friend Kathys apartment. The four of us laughed til our eyes leaked and had a fantastic time.
> 
> I had the day to myself and so I finished the second pair of monster longies today for the order. So now I have two more pairs ordered as well as 2 more pairs I want to make for gifts.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, and if she born that day it would be that both my grandchildren share birthdays with TP family. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> She seems to be doing really well now and enjoying the dig. Sounds really bright when we Facetime.


That's good. How long is she there?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DD has found out that the adoption of her foster daughter has been approved! It is very exciting for the family! It will be official in March.
> Before coming to live with my DD this child lived in 9 different foster homes and spent 3 years in a "school" (not called orphanages, anymore). I am so happy for her and my DD!


Congratulations!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Quiet day here. Went out to lunch with my son, and spent most of the day binging episodes of Broadchurch on Netflix with my hubby. Started working on my daughter's birthday poncho. Using Lion Brand Scarfie yarn, pretty nice to work with.


That's looking really good, I'm sure she'll love it. What pattern are you using?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:35pm and I am caught up finally.
> Gage went to Bonde and Chris ' s for the night last night. So I went to Jodis and had supper with her and our friend Sue. Sue is from Laos so she prepared one of her dishes. I brought a shrimp ring and Jodi made potato salad. We piggies out. Then headed upstairs to another friend Kathys apartment. The four of us laughed til our eyes leaked and had a fantastic time.
> 
> I had the day to myself and so I finished the second pair of monster longies today for the order. So now I have two more pairs ordered as well as 2 more pairs I want to make for gifts.
> ...


I'm glad you had a good time with your friends, I think that's just what you need.
Nice pants. How does the felt stand up to washing?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i found it gwen- thanks. those four are really nice - love the colors - i think you would need two of each - what do you think. --- sam


Yes you need 2 skeins of the Deborah Norville sock yarn to knit a pair. Get 3 and you will have enough for a second pair.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well we made 39C (or near enough). Only 32C tomorrow so much better and then cooler for the next week. And I don't mind the day or two we have been having when the end is in sight. Only about 6 more weeks of the hot weather.
> Boy I would hate to live in an area where it was above 100F for weeks on end. Or high humidity for months on end.


Yes, I couldnt live up in far North Queensland, the humidity is just far too much. :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Of course she cries when she doesn't get her way- that is part of being a 2 year old. But she also can't get what she wants from it. If in 18 months she is still doing it then maybe it will be time to start trying to stop the crying-and by then she is old enough to be taught appropriate responses to emotions. But most of them stop them it as a normal development. It is a natural stage of development-both crying and tantrums as well as growing out of them. Wonder if he could be convinced to read some good books on children's development?


Well the answer to your last question would be a huge no! He doesnt believe in needing to learn parenting ideas from books or online or whatever. He is from a large family and of course at 22 he knows everything there is to know...... we will see how it goes. He claims that if it not punished for crying (which clearly he has an issue listening to) then they will cry as teenagers. DD told him that she hopes that Serena will be able to feel that she can cry at any age if she needs to!! Good grief. Lets just hope that he grows up and reduces his expectations quite a lot. He has few other dumb ideas as well but I wont list them all at once, now and again I will pop one in here......... :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kaye - here is another dog cookie recipe. --- sam

HOMEMADE PUMPKIN BACON DOG TREATS

AUTHOR: BRENDA/AFARMGIRLDABBLES
NUMBER OF TREATS WILL DEPEND ON SIZE OF COOKIE CUTTERS USED

INGREDIENTS:

2/3 c. canned pumpkin
2 large eggs
1/4 c. creamy peanut butter
1/2 c. packaged crumbled cooked bacon pieces
2 -1/3 c. whole wheat flour

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350°F.

1. In a large bowl, beat the pumpkin, eggs, and peanut butter with an electric mixer on medium speed until smooth.

2. Beat in bacon.

3. Beat in flour.

NOTE: If needed, add another tablespoon or two of flour until dough is no longer sticky.

4. On a lightly floured surface, roll dough to 1/4" thickness.

5. Cut into shapes with cookie cutters.

NOTE: We used a variety of small and medium to large sized.

6. Place dough shapes 1" apart on ungreased cookie sheets.

NOTE: This dough barely spreads when baking.

7. Bake for about 30 minutes, or until crisp and lightly golden.

8. Transfer to wire racks to cool. Store in an airtight container for up to 1 month

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/homemade-pumpkin-bacon-dog-treats-recipe/#8Vf6YmqJ4ct56hqt.99



Poledra65 said:


> Well, basement floor mopped with lots of bleach, dishes done, David's sewage covered jeans and tennis shoes washed and decontaminated, pumpkin cookies made, dog cookies made, dishes done again, I'm tired, dinners cooking and I'm sitting.
> Tomorrow I'll do the other laundry that needs done and hopefully get motivated to can potatoes.
> Now to see how much I need to read to catch up on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you have been busy - and have some work ahead of you. we may say we aren't but men always seem to buy something on special occasions. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Sunday evening again!!!
> Busy week for myself and I thought retirement was a time to relax and enjoy life, lol! Well guess we do, just seems time flies so fast in my life.
> Friday afternoon drove up to Barrie to look for bathroom light fixtures, decorations and a mirror. Came home with a late Christmas gift for my friend who had said we weren't to buy one another anything and he did...... so he had to wait till today to receive his, lol!
> Also found a mirror, new pillows for my Living Room, all went back Saturday as nothing looked suitable, they we lovely just didn't like them. So, Saturday back I went, found a lovely mirror, towel rack, waste basket and a tiny artificial plant for the vanity counter top area.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news. when will she get home? --- sam



darowil said:


> She seems to be doing really well now and enjoying the dig. Sounds really bright when we Facetime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely - i really like the color. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Quiet day here. Went out to lunch with my son, and spent most of the day binging episodes of Broadchurch on Netflix with my hubby. Started working on my daughter's birthday poncho. Using Lion Brand Scarfie yarn, pretty nice to work with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute melody - someone is going to love those a lot. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 10:35pm and I am caught up finally.
> Gage went to Bonde and Chris ' s for the night last night. So I went to Jodis and had supper with her and our friend Sue. Sue is from Laos so she prepared one of her dishes. I brought a shrimp ring and Jodi made potato salad. We piggies out. Then headed upstairs to another friend Kathys apartment. The four of us laughed til our eyes leaked and had a fantastic time.
> 
> I had the day to myself and so I finished the second pair of monster longies today for the order. So now I have two more pairs ordered as well as 2 more pairs I want to make for gifts.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> She seems to be doing really well now and enjoying the dig. Sounds really bright when we Facetime.


 :sm24:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

After 2 in the morning here. Just love these nights when I can not sleep. There for awhile I was doing so good. Now tomorrow will be all messed up.
Mel, love the monster pants. And I love the pattern of the scarf or shawl. 
Everyone sounds so busy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> My DD has found out that the adoption of her foster daughter has been approved! It is very exciting for the family! It will be official in March.
> Before coming to live with my DD this child lived in 9 different foster homes and spent 3 years in a "school" (not called orphanages, anymore). I am so happy for her and my DD!


That is excellent, very happy for them all. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just shows you don't have to spend a fortune on toys to keep a child happy.


Absolutely! :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of fun at the cousin's birthday weekend tea.


Great pictures of the cousins birthday weekend Rookie. I love it when I can get my 4 grandchildren all together. Well they're not really children any more aging from 15 to 22 but it's still fun when they're all together, they look after me now!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Hello Spider. Good to see you again, sometimes life just gets in the way of everything. Glad to hear you're enjoying your work and managing to get some crafting in as well. Keep well and drop in again when you have the time.


Ditto, great to hear from you. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> When my second son was born his older brother who was almost 2 loved him and wanted to play with him all the time. One day baby was asleep in his pram out in the garden (in those days baby went outside whatever the weather), when I went out to him I found big brother had thrown a handful of dirt and an alarm clock in for him to play with! Always shared his toys!! :sm16: :sm16:


LOL. Funny and cute. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:35pm and I am caught up finally.
> Gage went to Bonde and Chris ' s for the night last night. So I went to Jodis and had supper with her and our friend Sue. Sue is from Laos so she prepared one of her dishes. I brought a shrimp ring and Jodi made potato salad. We piggies out. Then headed upstairs to another friend Kathys apartment. The four of us laughed til our eyes leaked and had a fantastic time.
> 
> I had the day to myself and so I finished the second pair of monster longies today for the order. So now I have two more pairs ordered as well as 2 more pairs I want to make for gifts.
> ...


Sounds like you had a good time. I'm pleased you have friends so close by that you can relax and have fun with. The monster longies are looking great, sounds like you've got a production line going with them!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I was feeling pretty adventurous today???? My friend gave me a recipe & I made it for lunch with some changes to accomodate our likes.
> 
> Philly Fritatta
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> or get worse. his comment about serena being a bad child i think shows his ideas are pretty well set. --- sam


Mmm, if it was to get worse they will be out of there. She is going to have deep and meaningful conversations and express her concerns etc. I wonder sometimes if it like a power thing..... who knows. He seems to be a nice guy and loves DD lots so hopefully he will back off and learn some more patience etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of fun at the cousin's birthday weekend tea.


Gorgeous looking children! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good. How long is she there?


Another week of the dig and then a week with ex-neighbours in London. Back on the 12th February.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, I couldnt live up in far North Queensland, the humidity is just far too much. :sm12:


David makes noises about Darwin every now and then. I just look at him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the answer to your last question would be a huge no! He doesnt believe in needing to learn parenting ideas from books or online or whatever. He is from a large family and of course at 22 he knows everything there is to know...... we will see how it goes. He claims that if it not punished for crying (which clearly he has an issue listening to) then they will cry as teenagers. DD told him that she hopes that Serena will be able to feel that she can cry at any age if she needs to!! Good grief. Lets just hope that he grows up and reduces his expectations quite a lot. He has few other dumb ideas as well but I wont list them all at once, now and again I will pop one in here......... :sm16:


Oh dear that doesn't sound hopeful. Wonder how He will be with his own? But even if he does learn and is good with his own that won't help Serena


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David makes noises about Darwin every now and then. I just look at him.


 :sm06: Oh my!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Three cuties! Wow, your grandson is getting so tall.


Yes, he's the size of a 10 year old and just as smart--have to keep reminding myself that he's only 8. He is such a sweetie-a very kind and caring young man.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are they staying with you now or just during destruction????
> Will insurance cover everything?


They're at their house until it's really torn up. Insurance has already paid her the cost of the damage from the water, but has an open ticket yet if more is found The extra for the new design will be out of her pocket.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.houzz.com/photos/4985782/Small-Kitchen-Renovation-traditional-kitchen-toronto

DD's simulation of her kitchen design. The front island part where the stools are is now a wall and from the post to the dining room entry is also a wall. The refrig and small pantry is on the kitchen side of that area. Opening it up sure changes the look.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.houzz.com/photos/4985782/Small-Kitchen-Renovation-traditional-kitchen-toronto
> 
> DD's simulation of her kitchen design. The front island part where the stools are is now a wall and from the post to the dining room entry is also a wall. The refrig and small pantry is on the kitchen side of that area. Opening it up sure changes the look.


Love that kitchen. Exactly what I would like.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love the colors, so bright and happy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love that kitchen. Exactly what I would like.


Snall, but mighty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the answer to your last question would be a huge no! He doesnt believe in needing to learn parenting ideas from books or online or whatever. He is from a large family and of course at 22 he knows everything there is to know...... we will see how it goes. He claims that if it not punished for crying (which clearly he has an issue listening to) then they will cry as teenagers. DD told him that she hopes that Serena will be able to feel that she can cry at any age if she needs to!! Good grief. Lets just hope that he grows up and reduces his expectations quite a lot. He has few other dumb ideas as well but I wont list them all at once, now and again I will pop one in here......... :sm16:


Oh boy, fingers crossed for the best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kaye - here is another dog cookie recipe. --- sam
> 
> HOMEMADE PUMPKIN BACON DOG TREATS
> 
> ...


Sounds good thank you, I made some a couple weeks ago and the recipe uses bacon grease, of which I have enough, the dogs loved them, Christopher not so much. lol Yes, he tried one, not realizing that they weren't people cookies. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> After 2 in the morning here. Just love these nights when I can not sleep. There for awhile I was doing so good. Now tomorrow will be all messed up.
> Mel, love the monster pants. And I love the pattern of the scarf or shawl.
> Everyone sounds so busy.


I can never sleep on nights when I need to be awake early the next day for something. Hope you got some sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David makes noises about Darwin every now and then. I just look at him.


 :sm06: 
Just remind him that he can't take Elizabeth for a walk if he's in Darwin. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.houzz.com/photos/4985782/Small-Kitchen-Renovation-traditional-kitchen-toronto
> 
> DD's simulation of her kitchen design. The front island part where the stools are is now a wall and from the post to the dining room entry is also a wall. The refrig and small pantry is on the kitchen side of that area. Opening it up sure changes the look.


Lovely looking kitchen.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.houzz.com/photos/4985782/Small-Kitchen-Renovation-traditional-kitchen-toronto
> 
> DD's simulation of her kitchen design. The front island part where the stools are is now a wall and from the post to the dining room entry is also a wall. The refrig and small pantry is on the kitchen side of that area. Opening it up sure changes the look.


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all - sorry I've been absent - just been busy this last week and it looks like another busy one ahead. We had a snow day last week, so I had to be at Beth's all day with both girls. We had several hours of rain and sleet, then about 6 inches of heavy, wet snow. The rain and sleet froze when the temps dropped, so there was a layer of ice under the snow. Even driving slowly and taking the turns very carefully, I was all over the road. I'm glad I didn't have to go any farther!

Well, I'm going to go chain myself to the sewing machine. Abby needs 3 of her costumes for the play altered - everything is too big around and too long. She said that most of the costumes came in a little large this year. Usually the play director does the little bit of sewing that's needed, but this year almost everything needs something done to it and she is overwhelmed. She asked the kids that if their moms or grandmothers could do some of the work it would be a big help. So Abby called me from the rehearsal and of course I said yes. One of her dresses needs to be shortened 6 inches, and 2 big darts in the back to make it fit her on the top. 
She is really tiny, it's hard to remember that she will be 16 in a couple of weeks!!

Gotta get going, hugs to all!! Paula


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


Sorry to hear the sad news about your aunt and your brother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


Kate, I am so sorry to hear this. Usually type 1 Diabetes is worse- being Insulin dependent. I do hope it is not too great a struggle for your aunt.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hugs, Kate, those hospital visits are so needed and important, but also so tiring.  Bless you for doing them, but drive carefully and watch out for all those crazy drivers out there. It is difficult not to be distracted with all you have on your mind.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice kitchen design. What a nice end this will be to the flooding incident; a negative turned positive for sure.

Have you heard from Brock about dates yet? I'm getting excited about coming this year and praying that Marianne will also be able to come. Will you be posting the activities and explanation of the KAP for all our newbies and so we can start planning stuff? Can you tell I'm getting excited?!? Hated to miss last year.


angelam said:


> Love that kitchen. Exactly what I would like.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate I am so sorry to hear of your aunt's and brother's illness. I do hope hope they will be able to keep your aunt comfortable. I have a former colleague with diabetes and she also lost some toes after injuring them and they didn't heal. Terrible disease diabetes. Will be keeping all of you in my prayers. Try to do something nice for yourself and not get too worn down. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.houzz.com/photos/4985782/Small-Kitchen-Renovation-traditional-kitchen-toronto
> 
> DD's simulation of her kitchen design. The front island part where the stools are is now a wall and from the post to the dining room entry is also a wall. The refrig and small pantry is on the kitchen side of that area. Opening it up sure changes the look.


That's really nice, I don't like the small enclosed kitchens that were in older homes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds good thank you, I made some a couple weeks ago and the recipe uses bacon grease, of which I have enough, the dogs loved them, Christopher not so much. lol Yes, he tried one, not realizing that they weren't people cookies. lol


????????poor Christopher


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


Sorry to hear your bad news. I hope they get your brothers foot fixed up soon, I know someone who had his leg removed at the knee due to diabetes & said once it was gone he couldn't believe how much better. He felt as it was poisoning his whole system.

Your poor aunt, I hope they can get her pain controlled so she can go peacefully, when cancer gets to that stage, it's a blessing when it's over. IMO when people are at that stage they should be able to have as much pain medicine as they want so they can be comfortable, in the day & age, no one should have to suffer.

Try not to run yourself too ragged or you will get sick. Take care


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks lovely Nikki; is it a variegated yarn or multiple different yarns? I really like the pattern too. Would love a link to it.


It is a variegated yarn, which, surprisingly to me, is somewhat difficult to find a black to white variegated. Pattern is

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/patr1053---poncho-with-sleeves-and-hood


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's looking really good, I'm sure she'll love it. What pattern are you using?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/patr1053---poncho-with-sleeves-and-hood


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all - sorry I've been absent - just been busy this last week and it looks like another busy one ahead. We had a snow day last week, so I had to be at Beth's all day with both girls. We had several hours of rain and sleet, then about 6 inches of heavy, wet snow. The rain and sleet froze when the temps dropped, so there was a layer of ice under the snow. Even driving slowly and taking the turns very carefully, I was all over the road. I'm glad I didn't have to go any farther!
> 
> Well, I'm going to go chain myself to the sewing machine. Abby needs 3 of her costumes for the play altered - everything is too big around and too long. She said that most of the costumes came in a little large this year. Usually the play director does the little bit of sewing that's needed, but this year almost everything needs something done to it and she is overwhelmed. She asked the kids that if their moms or grandmothers could do some of the work it would be a big help. So Abby called me from the rehearsal and of course I said yes. One of her dresses needs to be shortened 6 inches, and 2 big darts in the back to make it fit her on the top.
> She is really tiny, it's hard to remember that she will be 16 in a couple of weeks!!
> ...


You have plenty on your plate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


I'm so sorry about your Aunt and your brother, I hope that your aunt has a easy time and that they can get the infection under control and get rid of the source, hopefully he won't have anymore issues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????poor Christopher


LOL! I asked if he couldn't smell that they weren't cookie cookies. lol


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


So sorry to hear about your aunt and brother, it is so hard watching loved ones suffering, especially when there is nothing we can do to help. My prayers are with you and them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's good I'm caught up on here, Marla just called and we need to run to Scottsbluff to the CPAP place, her mask isn't fitting correctly and shifts during the night, so I guess I'd better get dressed in real clothes and not house cleaning jammy bottoms and David's sweatshirt. lol 
See y'all later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time 

Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ????

Nikki your poncho looks lovely when can I put my order in ????

I've had a lovely day not . Youngest is ill again so took him to the doctors they give him a good check over and took some blood to see what his immune system is doing as the medication he is on can comprise his system . I'm hoping he keeps this virus to himself 

Then this afternoon it was the hospital with husband the good news is there was a little fluid on his lung but it was all clear today bad news his blood pressure has dropped so back we go in a couple of weeks for checks again


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


Sending prayers for your family


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice kitchen design. What a nice end this will be to the flooding incident; a negative turned positive for sure.
> 
> Have you heard from Brock about dates yet? I'm getting excited about coming this year and praying that Marianne will also be able to come. Will you be posting the activities and explanation of the KAP for all our newbies and so we can start planning stuff? Can you tell I'm getting excited?!? Hated to miss last year.


Check your FB personal message. Thx. Never mind. I just saw your response.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time
> 
> Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ð
> 
> ...


I think so! Tuckered them out anyway!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time
> 
> Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ????
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry for the extra health worries. That is good news on the lung being clear.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


Sorry to hear about your aunt Kate hope the hospital can keep her pain free , I know what it's like to try and be in 2 places in the same hospital , hope your brother gets well soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think so! Tuckered them out anyway!


They definitely had fun ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate: sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, so sorry your Aunt is so sick. Praying they can keep her medicated for pain. Healing energy sent for your brother. I hope you can take time to rest and care for yourself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, adorable pic of sleeping DG's.
Sonja, hoping DS's immune system is not compromised. Glad DH's lungs clear, healing energy sent to lower blood pressure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time
> 
> Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ????
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time
> 
> Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ????
> 
> ...


Sonja, I hope your son's immune system is not compromised. Sorry about your DH's blood pressure drop. I sure hope it's only temporary.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Those are some tired grandkids!!! They must have had a really good time.
Kate, sorry to hear of your relatives. Just sat Sat night with a 53 year old woman that just had had her second leg amputated due to diabetes. She was coming around. 
Love the hubby eating the doggie cookies that would happen here, I just know it. 
Good luck with altering the costumes you are a great grandma, Paula. I bet she is so proud she can say her grandm will help. 
You are so right , after not sleeping I am so tired today and have a 3 to 11 shift tonight.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate, I am so sorry to hear this. Usually type 1 Diabetes is worse- being Insulin dependent. I do hope it is not too great a struggle for your aunt.


Thanks Julie. He is supposed to use insulin, but found that it caused his angina to get worse and made him feel more ill, so he doesn't use it as he should. He has said he would rather have 5 years feeling reasonable than 10 years feeling awful...and who could argue with that? His body is very resistant to insulin (doc says the doses he should take would kill a lesser man!) as his diabetes wasn't discovered until he was in his 40's although they think he has had it all his life (and was in the police force having passed their medical!) It also seems to have been the cause of the damage to his heart. He had a triple bypass when he was only 42 - he's now almost 60. He's not had a lot of luck health wise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Julie. He is supposed to use insulin, but found that it caused his angina to get worse and made him feel more ill, so he doesn't use it as he should. He has said he would rather have 5 years feeling reasonable than 10 years feeling awful...and who could argue with that? His body is very resistant to insulin (doc says the doses he should take would kill a lesser man!) as his diabetes wasn't discovered until he was in his 40's although they think he has had it all his life (and was in the police force having passed their medical!) It also seems to have been the cause of the damage to his heart. He had a triple bypass when he was only 42 - he's now almost 60. He's not had a lot of luck health wise.


That is rather an anomaly that the medicals didn't pick up the problem. Hoping the amputation of the toe helps.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time
> 
> Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ????
> 
> ...


Sorry it wasn't better news, but at least they are keeping an eye on both of them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


Sorry to hear all this Kate. Sounds like a lot of driving for you, not to mention stress. Hope your aunt can be kept comfortable for however long she has left and that your brother can get the infection under control and receive the necessary surgery asap.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes for my aunt and brother, it means a lot. {{{hugs to all}}}


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time
> 
> Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ????
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your hospital trips are not getting any less. Hope your DS and DH get better soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks to everyone for your good wishes for my aunt and brother, it means a lot. {{{hugs to all}}}


And lots of hugs back to you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just heard on the news that an elderly American man suffering with dementia found wandering the streets here in the UK a few months ago was brought here by his son from California and dumped all alone on the street how cruel is that 
Although I have heard of quite a few cases were people are coming here taking there elderly relatives to the nearest hospital then disappearing back to where they came from


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Kate and Sonja, sorry you are both embroiled in the health problems of your near ones and dear ones. Sometimes it feels as if we are being pulled in opposite directions and hardly have a chance to see where we really are - or at least, that is how it has felt to me at some points in life. As for your aunt, Kate, Bonnie is quite right, the best thing now is for her to have whatever pain relief it takes to ease her passing. More than once, I have been told that drugs cannot be given, because either they might lead to addiction or to death. When someone is already at the end of their life and in unbearable pain, such scruples are ridiculous. I certainly know what course I would want to be taken when my turn comes. Hugs to you. Both.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well the answer to your last question would be a huge no! He doesnt believe in needing to learn parenting ideas from books or online or whatever. He is from a large family and of course at 22 he knows everything there is to know...... we will see how it goes. He claims that if it not punished for crying (which clearly he has an issue listening to) then they will cry as teenagers. DD told him that she hopes that Serena will be able to feel that she can cry at any age if she needs to!! Good grief. Lets just hope that he grows up and reduces his expectations quite a lot. He has few other dumb ideas as well but I wont list them all at once, now and again I will pop one in here......... :sm16:


Seems to me that it's the boyfriend who needs to grow up and learn that he's talking a load of rubbish. Fortunately Serena has her mother and you to speak up for her.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kate and Sonja, I hope things progress as easily as possible for your loved ones health wise .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard on the news that an elderly American man suffering with dementia found wandering the streets here in the UK a few months ago was brought here by his son from California and dumped all alone on the street how cruel is that
> Although I have heard of quite a few cases were people are coming here taking there elderly relatives to the nearest hospital then disappearing back to where they came from


I saw that too. Apparently he has now been sent back to the US but his family want nothing to do with him. How sad is that, he must wonder what on earth is happening to him.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard on the news that an elderly American man suffering with dementia found wandering the streets here in the UK a few months ago was brought here by his son from California and dumped all alone on the street how cruel is that
> Although I have heard of quite a few cases were people are coming here taking there elderly relatives to the nearest hospital then disappearing back to where they came from


Yes, I heard about that, too. We all know that care for the elderly can be expensive, but that does not justify simply dumping them. There seems to be an attitude now that the assets of older people are the absolute right of their families and should not be used to pay for their care in later life. I had an unsolicited marketing call a while ago from a young woman asking me if I thought it was right that the value of my house might have to be used to pay for care. I asked her who else she thought should pay, and put the phone down. If I remain in good health pretty much to the end of my days, that is good, and my family will have an inheritance, even though, by then, they are likely to be through the worst of their financial struggles. If, on the other hand, I need years of care, there seems no reason why my own assets should not be used to meet my needs. Sorry, rant over!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I heard about that, too. We all know that care for the elderly can be expensive, but that does not justify simply dumping them. There seems to be an attitude now that the assets of older people are the absolute right of their families and should not be used to pay for their care in later life. I had an unsolicited marketing call a while ago from a young woman asking me if I thought it was right that the value of my house might have to be used to pay for care. I asked her who else she thought should pay, and put the phone down. If I remain in good health pretty much to the end of my days, that is good, and my family will have an inheritance, even though, by then, they are likely to be through the worst of their financial struggles. If, on the other hand, I need years of care, there seems no reason why my own assets should not be used to meet my needs. Sorry, rant over!


I agree 100%


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

martina said:


> Seems to me that it's the boyfriend who needs to grow up and learn that he's talking a load of rubbish. Fortunately Serena has her mother and you to speak up for her.


It is good that she is being wary. There was a news story here, today, about a couple who shot a neighbour's two-year old in the head with an air pistol to teach him not to cry so much! The poor little chap survived, but has frequent epileptic fits. People who expect children to always behave exactly the way they think they should are not suitable people to be around children. Much better to have one loving parent, who has realistic expectations of what a child may do, than a second parent who tries to impose unrealistic standards at whatever cost.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, adorable pic of sleeping DG's.
> Sonja, hoping DS's immune system is not compromised. Glad DH's lungs clear, healing energy sent to lower blood pressure.


Thank you Joy and Liz


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 30 January '17

We had glorious sunshine and blue sky this morning - at 28° - now it is overcast but still very bright and still below freezing. Bentley just showed up - stocking feet - no shirt - wanted popsicles for himself (orange), Ayden (red) and Avery (blue). Supply is getting low - need to have Heidi stop at wally world soon.

Ayden had a basketball tournament yesterday - an all-day affair - they won all four games and were the champions of the Stryker Basketball Tournament. They have three more tournaments to play - it would be good if they could do a clean sweep.

INSTANT POT CHICKEN ZOODLE SOUP

Instant Pot Chicken Zoodle Soup - Only 20 minutes to this amazing, healthy bowl of Chicken Zoodle Soup prepared in a pressure cooker!

Author: Katerina Petrovska | Diethood
10 min: Prep Time
20 min: Cook Time
30 min: Total Time 
SERVES 6

Ingredients

1 tablespoon + 1 teaspoon STAR Olive Oil with Fresh Rosemary
1 small red onion, diced
3 carrots, sliced
3 celery ribs, sliced
1 banana pepper, diced
1 jalapeno pepper, diced (optional)
2 garlic cloves, minced
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
1 bay leaf
1 pound boneless skinless chicken breasts, seasoned with salt and pepper or your choice of seasonings
6 cups low sodium fat free chicken broth
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
4 small zucchini spiralized

Instructions

1. Pour 1 tablespoon of the olive oil inside the pot of your pressure cooker and heat it over medium-high heat.

2. Add onions, carrots, celery, peppers, and garlic; season with salt and pepper and saute for 4 to 5 minutes, or until veggies are tender.

3. Add bay leaf and layer the chicken breasts over the vegetables.

4. Stir in chicken broth and apple cider vinegar.

5. Cover pressure cooker with the lid and lock it. Check the owner's manual or recipe booklet to see exactly what the pressure-cooker manufacturer recommends.
*Start cooking over high heat until you reach pressure, about 6 minutes.

6. Reduce heat and cook at a constant pressure for 9 minutes.

7. Release the pressure; once venting is complete, remove the lid and take out the chicken; transfer chicken to a cutting board and shred it.

8. Add chicken back into the pot and stir in spiralized zucchini.

9. Cook over medium-high heat for about 4 minutes, or until zoodles are cooked to a desired texture.\

10. Ladle soup into bowls.

11. Drizzle with STAR Olive Oil with Fresh Rosemary and serve.

Notes: *I use a stovetop pressure cooker; in automatic electric pressure cookers, there is a count-down feature that automatically maintains the pressure for a certain time.

http://diethood.com/instant-pot-chicken-zoodle-soup/#qUAr6SeoliQFq3S3.99

Do any of you own an "instant pot?" It's nothing but a glorified pressure cooker - in a smaller scale. It makes things quickly since it cooks them under pressure in high heat. You can do the same thing in your crock pot - it just takes longer.

Overnight Oatmeal

Here is an easy way to serve a crowd a hearty breakfast before facing the elements for a day of winter sports. You can assemble it in the slow cooker in the evening and wake up to a bowl of hot, nourishing oatmeal. The slow cooker eliminates the need for constant stirring and ensures an exceptionally creamy consistency. It is important to use steel-cut oats; old-fashioned oats become too soft during slow-cooking.

SERVINGS: 8

Ingredients

8 cup(s) water
2 cup(s) oats, steel cut
1/3 cup(s) cranberries, dried
1/3 cup(s) apricot(s), dried and chopped
1/4 teaspoon salt or to taste

Instructions

1. Combine water, oats, dried cranberries, dried apricots and salt in a 5- or 6-quart slow cooker.

2. Turn heat to low. Put the lid on and cook until the oats are tender and the porridge is creamy, 7 to 8 hours.

Stovetop Variation:

1. Halve the above recipe to accommodate the size of most double boilers: Combine 4 cups water, 1 cup steel-cut oats, 3 tablespoons dried cranberries, 3 tablespoons dried apricots and 1/8 teaspoon salt in the top of a double boiler.

2. Cover and cook over boiling water for about 1 1/2 hours, checking the water level in the bottom of the double boiler from time to time.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 193, Fat 3g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 77mg, Saturated Fat 0g, Protein 6g, Fiber 9g, Carbohydrates 34g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, GERD, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/overnight-oatmeal-1/

Impossibly Easy BLT Pie

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 50 MIN
Serves 6

Ingredients

12 slices bacon, crisply cooked, crumbled 
1 cup shredded Swiss cheese (4 oz)
½ cup Original Bisquick™ mix
1/3 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing
¾ cup milk 
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2 eggs
2 tablespoons mayonnaise or salad dressing
1 cup shredded lettuce
6 thin slices tomato

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 9-inch glass pie plate with cooking spray. Layer bacon and cheese in pie plate.

2. In medium bowl, stir Bisquick mix, 1/3 cup mayonnaise, the milk, pepper and eggs with wire whisk until blended.

3. Pour into pie plate.

4. Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until top is golden brown and knife inserted in center comes out clean.

5. Let stand 5 minutes before serving.

6. Spread 2 tablespoons mayonnaise over top of pie. Sprinkle with lettuce. Place tomato slices on lettuce.

Expert Tips: (1) You can trim the fat in this pie by reducing the bacon to 8 slices, using fat-free (skim) milk and reduced-fat mayonnaise or salad dressing. (2) In a hurry? Try using precooked bacon. If you have a few extra minutes, heat the bacon so it will crumble easier. (3) Savory Impossibly Easy Pies can be covered and refrigerated up to 24 hours before baking. You may need to bake a bit longer than the recipe directs since you'll be starting with a cold pie. Watch carefully for doneness.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 370 - Calories from Fat 270 - Total Fat 30g - Saturated Fat 9g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 115mg - Sodium 580mg - Potassium 230mg - Total Carbohydrate 10g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 3g - Protein 14g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10% - Vitamin C 2% - Calcium 25% - Iron 6%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 3 1/2 Fat; 
Carbohydrate Choice: 1/2 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/impossibly-easy-blt-pie/4bf7743b-4800-423e-afda-d97667f81706

Impossibly Easy Mini Chicken and Broccoli Pies

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 60 MIN
Serves 6

Ingredients

Chicken-Broccoli Mixture
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 lb boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite-size pieces 
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup) 
1 cup frozen chopped broccoli, thawed and drained
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (4 oz)

Baking Mixture
½ cup Original Bisquick™ mix
½ cup milk 
2 eggs

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 12 regular-size muffin cups with cooking spray.

2. In 10-inch nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat. Cook chicken in oil 5 to 7 minutes, stirring occasionally, until chicken is no longer pink in center.

3. Add onion; cook 2 to 3 minutes.

4. Add broccoli, salt and pepper, stirring occasionally, until mixture is heated through.

5. Cool 5 minutes; stir in cheese.

6. In medium bowl, stir baking mixture ingredients with whisk or fork until blended.

7. Spoon 1 scant tablespoon baking mixture into each muffin cup.

8. Top with about 1/4 cup chicken-broccoli mixture.

9. Spoon 1 tablespoon baking mixture onto chicken-broccoli mixture in each muffin cup.

10. Bake about 30 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean and tops are golden brown.

11. Cool 5 minutes. With thin knife, loosen sides of pies from pan; remove from pan and place top sides up on cooling rack. Cool 10 minutes longer, and serve.

Expert Tips: Savory Impossibly Easy Pies can be covered and refrigerated up to 24 hours before baking. You may need to bake a bit longer than the recipe directs since you'll be starting with a cold pie. Watch carefully for doneness.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving (2 Mini Pies) - Calories 280 - Calories from Fat 130 - Total Fat 14g - Saturated Fat 6g - Trans Fat 1/2g - Cholesterol 130mg - Sodium 510mg - Potassium 280mg - Total Carbohydrate 11g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 3g - Protein 26g

% Daily Value*:  Vitamin A 10% - Vitamin C 8% - Calcium 15% - Iron 8%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1/2 Vegetable; 3 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/impossibly-easy-mini-chicken-and-broccoli-pies/c3ca630f-1c3e-4053-bea3-5745b5e14980

I think the above recipe sounds so good - I think a little gravy to pour over the pies would be so good.

Easy Greek Fish Skillet (Paleo, Whole30, One Pan)

This Easy Greek Fish Skillet recipe has restaurant worthy flavor yet is simple enough to make on a busy weeknight! It's a one pan, healthy meal that's Paleo, Whole30 and Gluten Free.

Ingredients

1½ pounds (4 6-ounce pieces) white fish (I like using cod the best, but any white fish is delicious!)
1 lemon, cut in half
Sea salt and black pepper to taste
½ teaspoon dried oregano
2 tablespoons olive oil or fat of choice
1 medium white onion, halved and sliced
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups cherry tomatoes
½ cup pitted kalamata olives 
2 cups fresh baby spinach
Optional for serving: extra sea salt, lemon wedges, crumbled feta cheese (omit feta for a Whole30 and Paleo approved meal)

Instructions

1. Squeeze the juice from ½ of your lemon all over the top of the white fish. Then sprinkle the top of the fish with sea salt, black pepper and dried oregano. Set aside.

2. Add your olive oil to a skillet over medium heat. Add in the sliced onion and minced garlic and cook for 2-3 minutes or until onion has softened.

3. Next, add in your cherry tomatoes, olives and the juice from the other half of the lemon (about ¼ cup lemon juice).

4. Cook over medium heat for 5 minutes or until a few of the cherry tomatoes begin to burst.

5. Stir in the baby spinach and then nestle the fish in the skillet, cover and cook for 5 minutes or until fish flakes easily with a fork. Give the dish a little taste and add extra sea salt if needed.

6. Serve with lemon wedges and a sprinkle of crumbled feta, if desired. Enjoy!

Notes: For a nicer presentation option: add the spinach in at the last minute of cooking time so it doesn't wilt as much and stays pretty and bright green

http://www.primallyinspired.com/easy-greek-fish-recipe/

Southern Style Peas

Author: Brandi Burgess

Ingredients

4 slices bacon, diced raw
1 onion, sliced
2 cups chicken broth
1 (16oz) bag of frozen sweet peas
enough water to cover the peas
pinch of Lawry's seasoning salt

Directions

1. In a large pot saute diced bacon until very crispy.

2. Remove bacon from pan, leave bacon grease.

3. Add the sliced onion to the pan and saute for 5 minutes, over medium high heat.

4. Remove onions and set aside with the bacon.

5. To the pan, add the chicken broth, peas, a pinch of Lawry's and enough water to cover peas completely and bring to a boil.

6. Reduce to simmer, stirring occasionally until the liquid is cooked almost completely out.

NOTE: You have to stay really close towards the end, stirring often to keep them from scorching.

7. After the liquid is cooked down, taste for seasonings.

NOTE: I sometimes add another pinch or 2 of Lawry's, but remember the bacon will be salty too!

8. Serve with the cooked bacon and onion on top. Enjoy!

http://www.auntbeesrecipes.com/2014/04/southern-style-peas.html

Brussels Sprouts with Bacon and Apple Cider Vinegar

Author: Brandi Burgess

Ingredients

2 lbs frozen brussels sprouts, thawed enough to slice in half
1/2 lb of bacon, sliced raw
1 to 2 Tbsp apple cider vinegar (We use 2 Tbsp, but others may like less)
1/2 tsp Salt
1/4 tsp black pepper

Directions

1. Slice brussel sprouts in half from top through core.

2. Add the brussel sprouts to a pot of boiling, salted water. Allow to boil for 4 minutes. (no more!)

3. Drain and rinse under cold water to stop the cooking process.

4. Meanwhile, brown the chopped bacon extra crispy in a large skillet.

5. Remove bacon from pan with a slotted spoon and leave drippings in pan.

6. Make sure the pan is over medium high heat and add in the brussel sprouts.

7. Brown them for 10 minutes, only turning a couple of times.

NOTE: You want them to brown some and not break up TOO much. Brown food is good!

8. After the brussel sprouts are crispy around the edges and brown enough for your liking, add the apple cider vinegar, salt and pepper.

9. Sprinkle with cooked bacon and serve!

http://www.auntbeesrecipes.com/2014/04/brussels-sprouts-with-bacon-apple-cider-vinegar.html

Southern Style Green Beans

This yummy southern style green bean recipe makes a wonderful side dish for meatloaf, hamburger steak and gravy and pot roast.

Author: by Brandi Burgess

Ingredients

1 large onion sliced thin
2 Tbsp oil
4 cubes beef bouillon
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 (32oz) bag of frozen cut green beans

Instructions

1. In a large pot, saute onion in oil until tender, add in minced garlic and stir continuously for 1 minute.

2. Add in green beans, beef bouillon and enough water to cover completely. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to medium low/low. Continue cooking uncovered for several hours until all the liquid cooks out.

NOTE: You will need to stir occasionally to keep from scorching.

3. Serve hot. Even better the next day!

http://www.auntbeesrecipes.com/2013/09/southern-style-green-beans.html

That's it for today folks - hope you find something good to eat. I'm feeling a bit eleven o'clockish - think a bowel or wheat puffs is in my very near future. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that what grandchildren are for? --- sam



angelam said:


> Great pictures of the cousins birthday weekend Rookie. I love it when I can get my 4 grandchildren all together. Well they're not really children any more aging from 15 to 22 but it's still fun when they're all together, they look after me now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be good to have her home again i am sure. --- sam



darowil said:


> Another week of the dig and then a week with ex-neighbours in London. Back on the 12th February.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we would hope for carry over. --- sam



darowil said:


> Oh dear that doesn't sound hopeful. Wonder how He will be with his own? But even if he does learn and is good with his own that won't help Serena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i assume it is hot and humid in Darwin. --- sam



darowil said:


> David makes noises about Darwin every now and then. I just look at him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely - it would be nice if they could figure out a way so the post would not have to be there - maybe they can put in a I-beam or something. that is going to be a great kitchen when it is finished. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.houzz.com/photos/4985782/Small-Kitchen-Renovation-traditional-kitchen-toronto
> 
> DD's simulation of her kitchen design. The front island part where the stools are is now a wall and from the post to the dining room entry is also a wall. The refrig and small pantry is on the kitchen side of that area. Opening it up sure changes the look.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny kaye - bet he will ask the next time. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sounds good thank you, I made some a couple weeks ago and the recipe uses bacon grease, of which I have enough, the dogs loved them, Christopher not so much. lol Yes, he tried one, not realizing that they weren't people cookies. lol


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sam, I would recommend a bowl of wheat puffs! The bowel or wheat puffs that you mention really does not sound very enticing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grandma to the rescue as abby knew she would be. great that you sew so well. maybe you should start next year's pj's. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all - sorry I've been absent - just been busy this last week and it looks like another busy one ahead. We had a snow day last week, so I had to be at Beth's all day with both girls. We had several hours of rain and sleet, then about 6 inches of heavy, wet snow. The rain and sleet froze when the temps dropped, so there was a layer of ice under the snow. Even driving slowly and taking the turns very carefully, I was all over the road. I'm glad I didn't have to go any farther!
> 
> Well, I'm going to go chain myself to the sewing machine. Abby needs 3 of her costumes for the play altered - everything is too big around and too long. She said that most of the costumes came in a little large this year. Usually the play director does the little bit of sewing that's needed, but this year almost everything needs something done to it and she is overwhelmed. She asked the kids that if their moms or grandmothers could do some of the work it would be a big help. So Abby called me from the rehearsal and of course I said yes. One of her dresses needs to be shortened 6 inches, and 2 big darts in the back to make it fit her on the top.
> She is really tiny, it's hard to remember that she will be 16 in a couple of weeks!!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Marla and I got her CPAP stuff figured out, ran through Walmart when we got a call from my cousin's wife, they were sending him from his doctors office to the hospital for a CT Scan and he had her car so she need a ride into Scottsbluff, the blood test said a blood clot in the lung. 
So we left Scottsbluff and came back here and picked her up, took her to the hospital in Scottsbluff and dropped her off. She just called, the blood test lied, no blood clot thankfully, so they are headed home. 
Sheesh, so much for a quiet day at home, lol, Marla and I finally got home around 1:30pm. 
Now I can see what I've missed since I've been gone, hope you all haven't been tooo chatty. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time
> 
> Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ????
> 
> ...


I hope that they get you son back in good health quickly. Great news that there is no fluid, hopefully his pressure will come back up where it needs to be without too much trouble.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think so! Tuckered them out anyway!


Awe!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry kate that your aunt seems to be moving toward the end. hopefully they will keep her comfortable with as much morphine as is necessary. hopefully this will be the last cutting your brother will need to go through. it seems once they start they just keep going. the bad thing is that it is so difficult to get it healed. sending tons of healing energy to your aunt and brother - miracles do happen every day. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, love the peas recipe and the sprouts one too. Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely nursenikki - your daughter should love it when it is finished. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> It is a variegated yarn, which, surprisingly to me, is somewhat difficult to find a black to white variegated. Pattern is
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/patr1053---poncho-with-sleeves-and-hood


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did they smell like? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I asked if he couldn't smell that they weren't cookie cookies. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Julie. He is supposed to use insulin, but found that it caused his angina to get worse and made him feel more ill, so he doesn't use it as he should. He has said he would rather have 5 years feeling reasonable than 10 years feeling awful...and who could argue with that? His body is very resistant to insulin (doc says the doses he should take would kill a lesser man!) as his diabetes wasn't discovered until he was in his 40's although they think he has had it all his life (and was in the police force having passed their medical!) It also seems to have been the cause of the damage to his heart. He had a triple bypass when he was only 42 - he's now almost 60. He's not had a lot of luck health wise.


Poor guy, but I have to agree with that logic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround son and dh with warm healing energy to get them back in the pink real quick. is this a rematch for your son with what he had over the holidays? have you given some thought of wearing a mask and wearing plastic gloves. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time
> 
> Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ????
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard on the news that an elderly American man suffering with dementia found wandering the streets here in the UK a few months ago was brought here by his son from California and dumped all alone on the street how cruel is that
> Although I have heard of quite a few cases were people are coming here taking there elderly relatives to the nearest hospital then disappearing back to where they came from


OMG! That's awful! How someone could do that to their family member I just don't understand, I understand the thought that in the UK they'd get proper health care and here maybe not, but still, how could you just abandon a loved one, and not know what happened to them or what they might face before being found by someone and placed somewhere safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I saw that too. Apparently he has now been sent back to the US but his family want nothing to do with him. How sad is that, he must wonder what on earth is happening to him.


Poor man, and I bet that they have access to all his assets while he has nothing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I heard about that, too. We all know that care for the elderly can be expensive, but that does not justify simply dumping them. There seems to be an attitude now that the assets of older people are the absolute right of their families and should not be used to pay for their care in later life. I had an unsolicited marketing call a while ago from a young woman asking me if I thought it was right that the value of my house might have to be used to pay for care. I asked her who else she thought should pay, and put the phone down. If I remain in good health pretty much to the end of my days, that is good, and my family will have an inheritance, even though, by then, they are likely to be through the worst of their financial struggles. If, on the other hand, I need years of care, there seems no reason why my own assets should not be used to meet my needs. Sorry, rant over!


I totally agree with you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would like to be along with that son for five minutes - i hope he at least will spend some time in jail for it. that is terrible. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just heard on the news that an elderly American man suffering with dementia found wandering the streets here in the UK a few months ago was brought here by his son from California and dumped all alone on the street how cruel is that
> Although I have heard of quite a few cases were people are coming here taking there elderly relatives to the nearest hospital then disappearing back to where they came from


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is good that she is being wary. There was a news story here, today, about a couple who shot a neighbour's two-year old in the head with an air pistol to teach him not to cry so much! The poor little chap survived, but has frequent epileptic fits. People who expect children to always behave exactly the way they think they should are not suitable people to be around children. Much better to have one loving parent, who has realistic expectations of what a child may do, than a second parent who tries to impose unrealistic standards at whatever cost.


Oh my Lord, I sure hope that they were arrested and charged with severity, that's horrible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother's doctor pulled that excuse on me - that she could become addicted - i told him if he didn't give enough pain medication to keep her comfortable i would go out in the street and buy what she needed and then i would report him to the ama. she got her medication. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Kate and Sonja, sorry you are both embroiled in the health problems of your near ones and dear ones. Sometimes it feels as if we are being pulled in opposite directions and hardly have a chance to see where we really are - or at least, that is how it has felt to me at some points in life. As for your aunt, Kate, Bonnie is quite right, the best thing now is for her to have whatever pain relief it takes to ease her passing. More than once, I have been told that drugs cannot be given, because either they might lead to addiction or to death. When someone is already at the end of their life and in unbearable pain, such scruples are ridiculous. I certainly know what course I would want to be taken when my turn comes. Hugs to you. Both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> too funny kaye - bet he will ask the next time. --- sam


Sam, this is my son we are talking about, he probably won't, that's why I made sure they were put right in the doggie cooking bin this time. lol :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, I would recommend a bowl of wheat puffs! The bowel or wheat puffs that you mention really does not sound very enticing!


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amen sisiter and again i say amen. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I heard about that, too. We all know that care for the elderly can be expensive, but that does not justify simply dumping them. There seems to be an attitude now that the assets of older people are the absolute right of their families and should not be used to pay for their care in later life. I had an unsolicited marketing call a while ago from a young woman asking me if I thought it was right that the value of my house might have to be used to pay for care. I asked her who else she thought should pay, and put the phone down. If I remain in good health pretty much to the end of my days, that is good, and my family will have an inheritance, even though, by then, they are likely to be through the worst of their financial struggles. If, on the other hand, I need years of care, there seems no reason why my own assets should not be used to meet my needs. Sorry, rant over!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what did they smell like? --- sam


Bacon grease.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope they are in jail by now. i really want them in jail - over here child molesters and batterers are not treated well by the other inmates. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:
 

> It is good that she is being wary. There was a news story here, today, about a couple who shot a neighbour's two-year old in the head with an air pistol to teach him not to cry so much! The poor little chap survived, but has frequent epileptic fits. People who expect children to always behave exactly the way they think they should are not suitable people to be around children. Much better to have one loving parent, who has realistic expectations of what a child may do, than a second parent who tries to impose unrealistic standards at whatever cost.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - i need to proof read more carefully. thanks kathleendoris. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, I would recommend a bowl of wheat puffs! The bowel or wheat puffs that you mention really does not sound very enticing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would like to be along with that son for five minutes - i hope he at least will spend some time in jail for it. that is terrible. --- sam


At the very least I would think it would be elder abuse and abandonment. Wonder how he'd feel if his children did the same to him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> mother's doctor pulled that excuse on me - that she could become addicted - i told him if he didn't give enough pain medication to keep her comfortable i would go out in the street and buy what she needed and then i would report him to the ama. she got her medication. --- sam


Good!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my Lord, I sure hope that they were arrested and charged with severity, that's horrible.


Yes, and both have been jailed. They claimed that they didn't know the weapon was loaded, but that is no excuse in my book. I grew up with guns in the house, and the first thing I learnt was that you never, ever pointed a gun at anyone, whether or not you thought it was loaded.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure what i was trying to say here - maybe severly? my fingers seem to have a mind of their own. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh my Lord, I sure hope that they were arrested and charged with severity, that's horrible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then he deserves to have a bad taste in his mouth. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam, this is my son we are talking about, he probably won't, that's why I made sure they were put right in the doggie cooking bin this time. lol :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that alone would have turned me off. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Bacon grease.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, and both have been jailed. They claimed that they didn't know the weapon was loaded, but that is no excuse in my book. I grew up with guns in the house, and the first thing I learnt was that you never, ever pointed a gun at anyone, whether or not you thought it was loaded.


Exactly, when Christopher was about 4, in the grocery store a little boy was pointing his toy gun at people and Christopher gave him a lecture about pointing guns, the same one we had given him, the mom or grandmother hrmphed and walked away. Couldn't reprimand Christopher, he was right.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> not sure what i was trying to say here - maybe severly? my fingers seem to have a mind of their own. --- sam


That they were severely punished?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> then he deserves to have a bad taste in his mouth. lol --- sam


LOL! True.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> mother's doctor pulled that excuse on me - that she could become addicted - i told him if he didn't give enough pain medication to keep her comfortable i would go out in the street and buy what she needed and then i would report him to the ama. she got her medication. --- sam


Good job Sam, I agree, at that point in time, what difference does it make any way if the DO become addicted? Some doctors need a swift kick in the a..., that is my professional opinion, LOL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to surround son and dh with warm healing energy to get them back in the pink real quick. is this a rematch for your son with what he had over the holidays? have you given some thought of wearing a mask and wearing plastic gloves. --- sam


I usually only get a bug/ virus about once every few winters so to get 2 in one winter would be unlucky so hopefully with a bit of extra hygiene son will keep it to himself 
Doctor did say that there have been a lot of nasty viruses going about this winter

Congratulations to Ayden and his team mates , hope the winning streak continues through the rest of the tournament s


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG! That's awful! How someone could do that to their family member I just don't understand, I understand the thought that in the UK they'd get proper health care and here maybe not, but still, how could you just abandon a loved one, and not know what happened to them or what they might face before being found by someone and placed somewhere safe.


The home that he stayed in wanted him to stay ,he seemed like a really nice gentleman can't say the same for the son


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> mother's doctor pulled that excuse on me - that she could become addicted - i told him if he didn't give enough pain medication to keep her comfortable i would go out in the street and buy what she needed and then i would report him to the ama. she got her medication. --- sam


That's reminded me of the talk I had with my fathers doctor in the hospital, he explained my dad had only a few days to live, so did I want to do? My decision!
So I said he's unhappy, in pain , so give him the meds to keep him comfortable. Well they did exactly that, and dad went from sad and grumpy to whoopee party time and then went to sleep, passing peacefully.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's reminded me of the talk I had with my fathers doctor in the hospital, he explained my dad had only a few days to live, so did I want to do? My decision!
> So I said he's unhappy, in pain , so give him the meds to keep him comfortable. Well they did exactly that, and dad went from sad and grumpy to whoopee party time and then went to sleep, passing peacefully.


Yea for your father's doctor. As all are aware, morphine is a wonderful pain killer, but it slows and ultimately stops breathing, making it less deep (pneumonia risk) and less often (death risk). Thus it is a fine line between comfort and pneumonia and death. Addiction is not a concern in terminal illness, but doctors and nurses don't want to make the patient more uncomfortable by causing a drug induced pneumonia with a patient gasping for breath and feeling like he is suffocating the last days of life. I am glad for doctors and nurses who try to give the optimum amount of pain relief with morphine or other potent pain killers without doing more harm and making the patient more uncomfortable.
Healing thoughts and prayers to those in such dire straits. 
Mel, I am most worried about your son hitting you. You could easily have suffered a ruptured spleen, liver, bladder, broken pelvis or torn bowel. Children, as you know, must NEVER hit their parent so extreme measures are now called for. As previously mentioned, a "come to Jesus" talk by someone in authority, whether his father, a police person or a court appointed counselor is now definitely called for. Bluntly put, he could harm and even kill you at his age and weight. You are now definitely in danger. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

These decisions are very hard to make, and in doing so I knew it would hasten dads demise. He was taking his pain frustrations out on my mum, being verbally unkind and blaming her for his stroke. She was in beginnings of dementia, so it was up to me to take on the big decision making. Hardest time of my life, but needed to be done. Just thinking about it now 10 years is making me sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwwwww....so sweet!


RookieRetiree said:


> I think so! Tuckered them out anyway!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG that is horrendous! I hope they can find the son and press some kind of charges and prosecute. The poor elderly man. 


Swedenme said:


> Just heard on the news that an elderly American man suffering with dementia found wandering the streets here in the UK a few months ago was brought here by his son from California and dumped all alone on the street how cruel is that
> Although I have heard of quite a few cases were people are coming here taking there elderly relatives to the nearest hospital then disappearing back to where they came from


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> These decisions are very hard to make, and in doing so I knew it would hasten dads demise. He was taking his pain frustrations out on my mum, being verbally unkind and blaming her for his stroke. She was in beginnings of dementia, so it was up to me to take on the big decision making. Hardest time of my life, but needed to be done. Just thinking about it now 10 years is making me sad.


 A brave, courageous decision, and one I hope my sibs will make when it is my time. It is in my living will.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> These decisions are very hard to make, and in doing so I knew it would hasten dads demise. He was taking his pain frustrations out on my mum, being verbally unkind and blaming her for his stroke. She was in beginnings of dementia, so it was up to me to take on the big decision making. Hardest time of my life, but needed to be done. Just thinking about it now 10 years is making me sad.


It sounds to me as though you made exactly the right decision for your dad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The home that he stayed in wanted him to stay ,he seemed like a really nice gentleman can't say the same for the son


It's wonderful that he was in a good place before being sent back to the US, I sure hope that a good place was found here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's reminded me of the talk I had with my fathers doctor in the hospital, he explained my dad had only a few days to live, so did I want to do? My decision!
> So I said he's unhappy, in pain , so give him the meds to keep him comfortable. Well they did exactly that, and dad went from sad and grumpy to whoopee party time and then went to sleep, passing peacefully.


That is good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> It sounds to me as though you made exactly the right decision for your dad.


Thank you Kate, and thinking of you,with the difficulties you have right now, hugs. 
Looking back to that time, I don't know how I did it, spending 4 days with mum, then 3 days at home and work 30 miles across the city. I was exhausted when it finally ended, but after that had 18 months caring for my mum, until she passed. I have no siblings so it was upto me to step up and get on with it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Good job Sam, I agree, at that point in time, what difference does it make any way if the DO become addicted? Some doctors need a swift kick in the a..., that is my professional opinion, LOL!


Mine too. What are these patients going to do if they become addicts? Recover and become dealers??


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I think your spellcheck isn't working - you don't really want "bowel" with your puffs! :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla and I got her CPAP stuff figured out, ran through Walmart when we got a call from my cousin's wife, they were sending him from his doctors office to the hospital for a CT Scan and he had her car so she need a ride into Scottsbluff, the blood test said a blood clot in the lung.
> So we left Scottsbluff and came back here and picked her up, took her to the hospital in Scottsbluff and dropped her off. She just called, the blood test lied, no blood clot thankfully, so they are headed home.
> Sheesh, so much for a quiet day at home, lol, Marla and I finally got home around 1:30pm.
> Now I can see what I've missed since I've been gone, hope you all haven't been tooo chatty. :sm04:


So glad the blood test was wrong.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja and Kate I am so sorry to hear that your loved ones are suffering. I will keep them in my prayers. 

I had visions of getting chores done today as I took a vacation day from work. Instead I slept for 9 hours straight last night. I didn't even get up to go to the bathroom which is incredible. I got up and started some laundry, took the boys to lunch, went to get some knitting needles (I didn't get any yarn at the LYS), went grocery shopping, went to the post office, got some more laundry done and cooked dinner. My day is almost over. Glad I got to sleep in today.

I was quite busy last week so I have no idea what I read or didn't read last week. I think of everyone often even when I can't keep up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would like to be along with that son for five minutes - i hope he at least will spend some time in jail for it. that is terrible. --- sam


I would certainly call that elder abuse and he should be charged.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely - it would be nice if they could figure out a way so the post would not have to be there - maybe they can put in a I-beam or something. that is going to be a great kitchen when it is finished. --- sam


That's why we need the engineers in there this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Mine too. What are these patients going to do if they become addicts? Recover and become dealers??


Right?!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad the blood test was wrong.


Thank you, me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I wanted to go to Reitman's today. Heard that our local store was closing. Went to the Mall only to find that the store had already closed. While there, I developed a headache. It seems that every time I go shopping in the afternoon, I develop a headache. Is that a sign that I shouldn't go shopping?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja and Kate I am so sorry to hear that your loved ones are suffering. I will keep them in my prayers.
> 
> I had visions of getting chores done today as I took a vacation day from work. Instead I slept for 9 hours straight last night. I didn't even get up to go to the bathroom which is incredible. I got up and started some laundry, took the boys to lunch, went to get some knitting needles (I didn't get any yarn at the LYS), went grocery shopping, went to the post office, got some more laundry done and cooked dinner. My day is almost over. Glad I got to sleep in today.
> 
> I was quite busy last week so I have no idea what I read or didn't read last week. I think of everyone often even when I can't keep up.


9 hours is great! You had a busy day though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Had my brother and SIL over for dinner yesterday. My SIL's BIL who was in the hospital a few weeks ago (I mentioned how ornery he was to everyone) is now in the Cancer Hospital. After months of telling him that he is cancer free, it turns out that he has leukemia. The doctor has told him that he has between 2 weeks and 5 months to live. I am wondering how after all the tests that were done on him by oncologists that they couldn't find this out months ago. He told my SIL that he received good and bad news the same day. The bad was the diagnosis and the good was that he will be a grandfather. He will probably not live to see the baby unless a miracle happens. He is still as ornery as ever and his poor wife is a wreck. Please keep them in your prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my brother and SIL over for dinner yesterday. My SIL's BIL who was in the hospital a few weeks ago (I mentioned how ornery he was to everyone) is now in the Cancer Hospital. After months of telling him that he is cancer free, it turns out that he has leukemia. The doctor has told him that he has between 2 weeks and 5 months to live. I am wondering how after all the tests that were done on him by oncologists that they couldn't find this out months ago. He told my SIL that he received good and bad news the same day. The bad was the diagnosis and the good was that he will be a grandfather. He will probably not live to see the baby unless a miracle happens. He is still as ornery as ever and his poor wife is a wreck. Please keep them in your prayers.


Wonderful that he's going to be a grandfather, horrible that he's gotten the diagnosis of terminal leukemia. 
Definitely keeping them in prayer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that he's going to be a grandfather, horrible that he's gotten the diagnosis of terminal leukemia.
> Definitely keeping them in prayer.


Thank you.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> Sam, I think your spellcheck isn't working - you don't really want "bowel" with your puffs! :sm09:


Though the puffs may help the bowel..., LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't get back earlier, as I thought I would. I had some technical issues at work and just wanted to get away from the computer for a while. I'm also trying to tune out the news...just overwhelmed with it all. 

My sympathies to those facing family crises. 

I've forgotten what I was going to say in my earlier lost post! If it's important, it'll come back, or so I tell myself. Haha.

The pork tenderloin came out good, though I burned my thumb taking it out of the oven. It's not bad, just annoying. I'm going to knit for a bit. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Well Sam we beat you, sun today and 41 for the high, then the sun went away and we dropped to 37. That is great for us and is helping to take away more of that Christmas ice we got from Santa. 
Seems like ther has been some hectic days again and some had bad news. I thank god every night I leave the hospital after I get done sitting, we don't get to sit with the easy cases. So I feel so blessed I can walk out and go home.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Prayers for all in need and their family members. 
Congrats on the expected babies. ☺

Flyty1n.....I am worried as well hence the assessment I am getting done. I am heartbroken that this is happening. ????????


Finished a messy bun hat order and now to start the next pair of monster pants.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, your hat is cool and your knitting amazing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, prayers for your BIL & SIL.
Sam, bookmarked Greek fish.
Maya and I had nice walk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think so! Tuckered them out anyway!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time
> 
> Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ????
> 
> ...


I'm glad the fluid in your DHs lung is gone but hope they get the BP sorted out soon.
Hope your DS doesn't share his bugs with you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Julie. He is supposed to use insulin, but found that it caused his angina to get worse and made him feel more ill, so he doesn't use it as he should. He has said he would rather have 5 years feeling reasonable than 10 years feeling awful...and who could argue with that? His body is very resistant to insulin (doc says the doses he should take would kill a lesser man!) as his diabetes wasn't discovered until he was in his 40's although they think he has had it all his life (and was in the police force having passed their medical!) It also seems to have been the cause of the damage to his heart. He had a triple bypass when he was only 42 - he's now almost 60. He's not had a lot of luck health wise.


Poor man, he's sure had lots of trouble


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard on the news that an elderly American man suffering with dementia found wandering the streets here in the UK a few months ago was brought here by his son from California and dumped all alone on the street how cruel is that
> Although I have heard of quite a few cases were people are coming here taking there elderly relatives to the nearest hospital then disappearing back to where they came from


That's crazy! Poor old man


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I heard about that, too. We all know that care for the elderly can be expensive, but that does not justify simply dumping them. There seems to be an attitude now that the assets of older people are the absolute right of their families and should not be used to pay for their care in later life. I had an unsolicited marketing call a while ago from a young woman asking me if I thought it was right that the value of my house might have to be used to pay for care. I asked her who else she thought should pay, and put the phone down. If I remain in good health pretty much to the end of my days, that is good, and my family will have an inheritance, even though, by then, they are likely to be through the worst of their financial struggles. If, on the other hand, I need years of care, there seems no reason why my own assets should not be used to meet my needs. Sorry, rant over!


Exactly! Well said


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is good that she is being wary. There was a news story here, today, about a couple who shot a neighbour's two-year old in the head with an air pistol to teach him not to cry so much! The poor little chap survived, but has frequent epileptic fits. People who expect children to always behave exactly the way they think they should are not suitable people to be around children. Much better to have one loving parent, who has realistic expectations of what a child may do, than a second parent who tries to impose unrealistic standards at whatever cost.


How nuts is that! Has the world gone completely crazy!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla and I got her CPAP stuff figured out, ran through Walmart when we got a call from my cousin's wife, they were sending him from his doctors office to the hospital for a CT Scan and he had her car so she need a ride into Scottsbluff, the blood test said a blood clot in the lung.
> So we left Scottsbluff and came back here and picked her up, took her to the hospital in Scottsbluff and dropped her off. She just called, the blood test lied, no blood clot thankfully, so they are headed home.
> Sheesh, so much for a quiet day at home, lol, Marla and I finally got home around 1:30pm.
> Now I can see what I've missed since I've been gone, hope you all haven't been tooo chatty. :sm04:


I'm glad your poor cousin turns have a blood clot, for once a false result is good news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, and both have been jailed. They claimed that they didn't know the weapon was loaded, but that is no excuse in my book. I grew up with guns in the house, and the first thing I learnt was that you never, ever pointed a gun at anyone, whether or not you thought it was loaded.


I'm glad they are in jail, what idiots!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Good job Sam, I agree, at that point in time, what difference does it make any way if the DO become addicted? Some doctors need a swift kick in the a..., that is my professional opinion, LOL!


Exactly, just after my mom died there was some government idiot on TV saying they have to be "careful" giving too many drugs to people????????. I said at the time he should have to watch a loved one suffer then he would change his tune. We don't let animals suffer like we do people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's reminded me of the talk I had with my fathers doctor in the hospital, he explained my dad had only a few days to live, so did I want to do? My decision!
> So I said he's unhappy, in pain , so give him the meds to keep him comfortable. Well they did exactly that, and dad went from sad and grumpy to whoopee party time and then went to sleep, passing peacefully.


Just how it should be. No one should have to suffer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja and Kate I am so sorry to hear that your loved ones are suffering. I will keep them in my prayers.
> 
> I had visions of getting chores done today as I took a vacation day from work. Instead I slept for 9 hours straight last night. I didn't even get up to go to the bathroom which is incredible. I got up and started some laundry, took the boys to lunch, went to get some knitting needles (I didn't get any yarn at the LYS), went grocery shopping, went to the post office, got some more laundry done and cooked dinner. My day is almost over. Glad I got to sleep in today.
> 
> I was quite busy last week so I have no idea what I read or didn't read last week. I think of everyone often even when I can't keep up.


You obviously needed a good rest, chores will wait


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wanted to go to Reitman's today. Heard that our local store was closing. Went to the Mall only to find that the store had already closed. While there, I developed a headache. It seems that every time I go shopping in the afternoon, I develop a headache. Is that a sign that I shouldn't go shopping?


Did you go through a perfume dept? If I spend much time there I will get a headache


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my brother and SIL over for dinner yesterday. My SIL's BIL who was in the hospital a few weeks ago (I mentioned how ornery he was to everyone) is now in the Cancer Hospital. After months of telling him that he is cancer free, it turns out that he has leukemia. The doctor has told him that he has between 2 weeks and 5 months to live. I am wondering how after all the tests that were done on him by oncologists that they couldn't find this out months ago. He told my SIL that he received good and bad news the same day. The bad was the diagnosis and the good was that he will be a grandfather. He will probably not live to see the baby unless a miracle happens. He is still as ornery as ever and his poor wife is a wreck. Please keep them in your prayers.


Sad he won't live to see the GC but not good he's being so crusty with his wife.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all - sorry I've been absent - just been busy this last week and it looks like another busy one ahead. We had a snow day last week, so I had to be at Beth's all day with both girls. We had several hours of rain and sleet, then about 6 inches of heavy, wet snow. The rain and sleet froze when the temps dropped, so there was a layer of ice under the snow. Even driving slowly and taking the turns very carefully, I was all over the road. I'm glad I didn't have to go any farther!
> 
> Well, I'm going to go chain myself to the sewing machine. Abby needs 3 of her costumes for the play altered - everything is too big around and too long. She said that most of the costumes came in a little large this year. Usually the play director does the little bit of sewing that's needed, but this year almost everything needs something done to it and she is overwhelmed. She asked the kids that if their moms or grandmothers could do some of the work it would be a big help. So Abby called me from the rehearsal and of course I said yes. One of her dresses needs to be shortened 6 inches, and 2 big darts in the back to make it fit her on the top.
> She is really tiny, it's hard to remember that she will be 16 in a couple of weeks!!
> ...


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


Great picture! I don't have the patience for that detailed drawing! I really admire his work and was happy to receive his Christmas cards in the exchange. I have saved them to rehang next year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers for all in need and their family members.
> Congrats on the expected babies. ☺
> 
> Flyty1n.....I am worried as well hence the assessment I am getting done. I am heartbroken that this is happening. ????????
> ...


You're doing the right thing and will continue to do what is right for him.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


So sorry to hear this. Just be sure to take care of yourself so that you will be there for them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, another great drawing from Matthew.
Melody, nice hat. I hope you don't have to wait too long for the counselling. If it's not soon, you better warn Gage you won't tolerate any abuse & will call the police next time.

We went to a funeral in Lloydminster today, went over early to take in DHs passport application as his us almost expired he said with the current carry-on, he's not sure why he's spending the $$ as we won't be leaving Canada. We had a terrible trip over there, almost 0 visibility for about 1/2 way but all OK when we came home, not snowing here but crazy wind.
The funeral was the husband of a friend, just turned 61 the day he died, another cancer victim. Their son was a good friend of my oldest when they lived here & he has also been fighting cancer for 5 years. The poor family


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Not much knitting done in the last couple of days, got all kinds of Dr appointments coming up this week, taking my dh to his foot Dr tomorrow, myself to a Dr for my carpal tunnel which is bad enough that I need surgery which will spoil my knitting for a while. And to the knee Dr for shots in my knees and my husband's knees on Friday!

I really am reluctant to have hand surgery and since both hands need it I can't decide if it would be best to get both done at the same time or one at a time. I think would be depressing to not be able to knit or take care of personal needs. Anyone had there hands done? And did you get both done at the same time or one at a time? Any opinions on this or advice for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cindygecko said:



> Not much knitting done in the last couple of days, got all kinds of Dr appointments coming up this week, taking my dh to his foot Dr tomorrow, myself to a Dr for my carpal tunnel which is bad enough that I need surgery which will spoil my knitting for a while. And to the knee Dr for shots in my knees and my husband's knees on Friday!
> 
> I really am reluctant to have hand surgery and since both hands need it I can't decide if it would be best to get both done at the same time or one at a time. I think would be depressing to not be able to knit or take care of personal needs. Anyone had there hands done? And did you get both done at the same time or one at a time? Any opinions on this or advice for me.


Friends that have had it done have always been one at a time. I wish you well with it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cindygecko said:


> Great picture! I don't have the patience for that detailed drawing! I really admire his work and was happy to receive his Christmas cards in the exchange. I have saved them to rehang next year.


He is the one who thought of slipping a piece of paper with a note on it inside the cards so they can be reused or saved as we know that some people do that. I am glad that you enjoyed the cards.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Not much knitting done in the last couple of days, got all kinds of Dr appointments coming up this week, taking my dh to his foot Dr tomorrow, myself to a Dr for my carpal tunnel which is bad enough that I need surgery which will spoil my knitting for a while. And to the knee Dr for shots in my knees and my husband's knees on Friday!
> 
> I really am reluctant to have hand surgery and since both hands need it I can't decide if it would be best to get both done at the same time or one at a time. I think would be depressing to not be able to knit or take care of personal needs. Anyone had there hands done? And did you get both done at the same time or one at a time? Any opinions on this or advice for me.


My mother had hers done and her results were good, but I don't remember whether it was both at the same time. I'm thinking it was but not sure. I need to call her tomorrow anyway, so if I remember, I'll ask.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the scampering squirrels! Well done, Matthew!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


Very very very well done!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great hat Mel. I know you are coping as best you can and have taken steps to help your son. My prayers that you will be able to help this untoward behavior. I am jealous of your hat making ability. Mine still has 2 inches to go before casting off. I see I am a knitter slacker.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Not much knitting done in the last couple of days, got all kinds of Dr appointments coming up this week, taking my dh to his foot Dr tomorrow, myself to a Dr for my carpal tunnel which is bad enough that I need surgery which will spoil my knitting for a while. And to the knee Dr for shots in my knees and my husband's knees on Friday!
> 
> I really am reluctant to have hand surgery and since both hands need it I can't decide if it would be best to get both done at the same time or one at a time. I think would be depressing to not be able to knit or take care of personal needs. Anyone had there hands done? And did you get both done at the same time or one at a time? Any opinions on this or advice for me.


Suggestion as to your carpal tunnel surgery. Do just one hand at a time. Both is too incapacitating. You won't be able to clean yourself after going to the bathroom, brush your teeth, tie your shoes (get slip ons for the post op period) or even pull up your jeans if you have both hands done at once. I did one at a time, my doctor's advice, and am I ever glad I did. It is even difficult to feed yourself if you do both hands at once. I was able to drive my stick shift car after about a week, but though the surgery itself is not that disabling, there is real pain if you try and do anything that causes pressure or even pulling on your fingers. It may likely be done with the scope so you will only have 2 small incisions on your hand, but you must remember that they have to tunnel between those incisions to release the tightly bound down carpal tunnel. Suggest to do it now rather than later is a good idea as you loose hand muscles if you put it off (thenar flattening). Just my two cents worth.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Way to go Ayden's team!

Sam, hope you didn't really have a "bowel" of wheat puffs! Hope it was a "bowl" :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my brother and SIL over for dinner yesterday. My SIL's BIL who was in the hospital a few weeks ago (I mentioned how ornery he was to everyone) is now in the Cancer Hospital. After months of telling him that he is cancer free, it turns out that he has leukemia. The doctor has told him that he has between 2 weeks and 5 months to live. I am wondering how after all the tests that were done on him by oncologists that they couldn't find this out months ago. He told my SIL that he received good and bad news the same day. The bad was the diagnosis and the good was that he will be a grandfather. He will probably not live to see the baby unless a miracle happens. He is still as ornery as ever and his poor wife is a wreck. Please keep them in your prayers.


Sending prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


Fantastic!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Though the puffs may help the bowel..., LOL


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, prayers for your BIL & SIL.
> Sam, bookmarked Greek fish.
> Maya and I had nice walk.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


Great work.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Paula, my post didn't show up! I think it is awesome that Abby knows that she can trust you to come through for her. What a wonderful feeling that she is secure in your love and devotion to be there for her.

Mel, cute pants and pretty hat.

I cannot believe the brains that some people don't have! Hurting a child should never be tolerated. Many old people are mistreated, and that is disgraceful. I hope all of the people involved are severely punished.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Healing thoughts for all those in need.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you go through a perfume dept? If I spend much time there I will get a headache


No, I didn't. Just walked through some of the clothing stores.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sad he won't live to see the GC but not good he's being so crusty with his wife.


It makes it difficult for anyone to be sympathetic when he's like that.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Matthew is certainly becoming the awesome artist! I also glad that he wants you to share his work with us!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, another great drawing from Matthew.
> Melody, nice hat. I hope you don't have to wait too long for the counselling. If it's not soon, you better warn Gage you won't tolerate any abuse & will call the police next time.
> 
> We went to a funeral in Lloydminster today, went over early to take in DHs passport application as his us almost expired he said with the current carry-on, he's not sure why he's spending the $$ as we won't be leaving Canada. We had a terrible trip over there, almost 0 visibility for about 1/2 way but all OK when we came home, not snowing here but crazy wind.
> The funeral was the husband of a friend, just turned 61 the day he died, another cancer victim. Their son was a good friend of my oldest when they lived here & he has also been fighting cancer for 5 years. The poor family


Glad you arrived home safe. So sad about your friend's husband.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers for all in need and their family members.
> Congrats on the expected babies. ☺
> 
> Flyty1n.....I am worried as well hence the assessment I am getting done. I am heartbroken that this is happening. ????????
> ...


Maybe a conversation with his Karate instructor wouldn't be amiss either, even if he isn't going to continue with the karate. :sm22:

Love the hat, it looks great. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers


Thanks tami.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My BIL's procedure went well. They won't know anything for a few days. I had a great time with Jaxon and Dex. They are so cute and funny. Their behavior has improved so much since they first came to my DS and BIL. I kept telling my DS that this would happen, but she was very discouraged that the neglect would win. I love it when I am right!

DD put her sweet Daisy down today. She had really gone down since she lost the use of her legs. It is very sad, and she is taking it very hard. My little Fancy will be next. She is going down as well. She was always very spunky, but she didn't even wag her tail when I picked her up today. Bailey was so excited to see me that he couldn't be still! The traffic coming home was awful. My 2 hour trip took over 4 1/2 hours. It was a mess. I still don't know what caused it, but they did reroute us through some small towns off the interstate. Really frustrating!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


His scale is amazing, he will indeed just continue to improve by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your poor cousin turns have a blood clot, for once a false result is good news


Thank you, it was a relief for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, another great drawing from Matthew.
> Melody, nice hat. I hope you don't have to wait too long for the counselling. If it's not soon, you better warn Gage you won't tolerate any abuse & will call the police next time.
> 
> We went to a funeral in Lloydminster today, went over early to take in DHs passport application as his us almost expired he said with the current carry-on, he's not sure why he's spending the $$ as we won't be leaving Canada. We had a terrible trip over there, almost 0 visibility for about 1/2 way but all OK when we came home, not snowing here but crazy wind.
> The funeral was the husband of a friend, just turned 61 the day he died, another cancer victim. Their son was a good friend of my oldest when they lived here & he has also been fighting cancer for 5 years. The poor family


That's so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Suggestion as to your carpal tunnel surgery. Do just one hand at a time. Both is too incapacitating. You won't be able to clean yourself after going to the bathroom, brush your teeth, tie your shoes (get slip ons for the post op period) or even pull up your jeans if you have both hands done at once. I did one at a time, my doctor's advice, and am I ever glad I did. It is even difficult to feed yourself if you do both hands at once. I was able to drive my stick shift car after about a week, but though the surgery itself is not that disabling, there is real pain if you try and do anything that causes pressure or even pulling on your fingers. It may likely be done with the scope so you will only have 2 small incisions on your hand, but you must remember that they have to tunnel between those incisions to release the tightly bound down carpal tunnel. Suggest to do it now rather than later is a good idea as you loose hand muscles if you put it off (thenar flattening). Just my two cents worth.


I was going to say the same thing, had a friend that had both done and once and she really regretted it, it was awful, said if she knew before, what she knew after, she'd definitely have done one at a time, couldn't even bathe herself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Not much knitting done in the last couple of days, got all kinds of Dr appointments coming up this week, taking my dh to his foot Dr tomorrow, myself to a Dr for my carpal tunnel which is bad enough that I need surgery which will spoil my knitting for a while. And to the knee Dr for shots in my knees and my husband's knees on Friday!
> 
> I really am reluctant to have hand surgery and since both hands need it I can't decide if it would be best to get both done at the same time or one at a time. I think would be depressing to not be able to knit or take care of personal needs. Anyone had there hands done? And did you get both done at the same time or one at a time? Any opinions on this or advice for me.


Wow, that's a full schedule. I'd vote for one at a time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, I didn't. Just walked through some of the clothing stores.


Maybe the stale dry air that they just recycle through the building.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My BIL's procedure went well. They won't know anything for a few days. I had a great time with Jaxon and Dex. They are so cute and funny. Their behavior has improved so much since they first came to my DS and BIL. I kept telling my DS that this would happen, but she was very discouraged that the neglect would win. I love it when I am right!
> 
> DD put her sweet Daisy down today. She had really gone down since she lost the use of her legs. It is very sad, and she is taking it very hard. My little Fancy will be next. She is going down as well. She was always very spunky, but she didn't even wag her tail when I picked her up today. Bailey was so excited to see me that he couldn't be still! The traffic coming home was awful. My 2 hour trip took over 4 1/2 hours. It was a mess. I still don't know what caused it, but they did reroute us through some small towns off the interstate. Really frustrating!


That is good, hopefully it's all good. 
I bet the boys had as much fun as you did. 
Love always wins out. :sm24: 
Hugs for your DD, that was a very hard thing for her I'm sure. I hope that Fancy perks up but it sounds like you are looking at that decision in the near future, I'm so sorry. 
Wow, you had some real delays and detours.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Suggestion as to your carpal tunnel surgery. Do just one hand at a time. Both is too incapacitating. You won't be able to clean yourself after going to the bathroom, brush your teeth, tie your shoes (get slip ons for the post op period) or even pull up your jeans if you have both hands done at once. I did one at a time, my doctor's advice, and am I ever glad I did. It is even difficult to feed yourself if you do both hands at once. I was able to drive my stick shift car after about a week, but though the surgery itself is not that disabling, there is real pain if you try and do anything that causes pressure or even pulling on your fingers. It may likely be done with the scope so you will only have 2 small incisions on your hand, but you must remember that they have to tunnel between those incisions to release the tightly bound down carpal tunnel. Suggest to do it now rather than later is a good idea as you loose hand muscles if you put it off (thenar flattening). Just my two cents worth.


Thank you I really had no idea but I am sure this is sound advice! One hand at a time for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, prayers for your dear friend and her family.
Mel, hugs, remember we love you and have your back.
Cindy, hoping you can have surgery soon and healing is quick.
Mary, please tell Matthew I love his squirrel drawing.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, so happy your cousin. That is excellent news.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is ridiculous! IMHO even in kindergarten homework is silly! And like you don't get me started on testing....


When I was there this weekend, he told me that it was hard to write! Of course, I encouraged him, and then I asked if he liked school. He smiled and said yes, so I guess everything is going ok. His homework isn't too bad, lots of practice, and when he gets frustrated, my DS stops it. He also has trouble holding his pencil. Small motor skills still need work! I'll try to post a pic soon. I think they are precious!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Good job Sam, I agree, at that point in time, what difference does it make any way if the DO become addicted? Some doctors need a swift kick in the a..., that is my professional opinion, LOL!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very well said jeanette - i heartily agree. ---- sam



flyty1n said:


> Yea for your father's doctor. As all are aware, morphine is a wonderful pain killer, but it slows and ultimately stops breathing, making it less deep (pneumonia risk) and less often (death risk). Thus it is a fine line between comfort and pneumonia and death. Addiction is not a concern in terminal illness, but doctors and nurses don't want to make the patient more uncomfortable by causing a drug induced pneumonia with a patient gasping for breath and feeling like he is suffocating the last days of life. I am glad for doctors and nurses who try to give the optimum amount of pain relief with morphine or other potent pain killers without doing more harm and making the patient more uncomfortable.
> Healing thoughts and prayers to those in such dire straits.
> Mel, I am most worried about your son hitting you. You could easily have suffered a ruptured spleen, liver, bladder, broken pelvis or torn bowel. Children, as you know, must NEVER hit their parent so extreme measures are now called for. As previously mentioned, a "come to Jesus" talk by someone in authority, whether his father, a police person or a court appointed counselor is now definitely called for. Bluntly put, he could harm and even kill you at his age and weight. You are now definitely in danger. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam, I think your spellcheck isn't working - you don't really want "bowel" with your puffs! :sm09:


i caught that - too late to edit. --- sam :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is the poor air quality in most malls. --- sam



budasha said:


> I wanted to go to Reitman's today. Heard that our local store was closing. Went to the Mall only to find that the store had already closed. While there, I developed a headache. It seems that every time I go shopping in the afternoon, I develop a headache. Is that a sign that I shouldn't go shopping?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - has he always been onnery. hopefully he will settle down. that is quite a diagnosis. tons of healing energy zooming his way - miracles do happen, --- sam



budasha said:


> Had my brother and SIL over for dinner yesterday. My SIL's BIL who was in the hospital a few weeks ago (I mentioned how ornery he was to everyone) is now in the Cancer Hospital. After months of telling him that he is cancer free, it turns out that he has leukemia. The doctor has told him that he has between 2 weeks and 5 months to live. I am wondering how after all the tests that were done on him by oncologists that they couldn't find this out months ago. He told my SIL that he received good and bad news the same day. The bad was the diagnosis and the good was that he will be a grandfather. He will probably not live to see the baby unless a miracle happens. He is still as ornery as ever and his poor wife is a wreck. Please keep them in your prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see this is going to take time to get over. lol --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Though the puffs may help the bowel..., LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have stopped watching the news. --- sam\



Sorlenna said:


> I didn't get back earlier, as I thought I would. I had some technical issues at work and just wanted to get away from the computer for a while. I'm also trying to tune out the news...just overwhelmed with it all.
> 
> My sympathies to those facing family crises.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least it has been dry - no ice to put up with. --- sam



Spider said:


> Well Sam we beat you, sun today and 41 for the high, then the sun went away and we dropped to 37. That is great for us and is helping to take away more of that Christmas ice we got from Santa.
> Seems like ther has been some hectic days again and some had bad news. I thank god every night I leave the hospital after I get done sitting, we don't get to sit with the easy cases. So I feel so blessed I can walk out and go home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor yoda. great hat though. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Prayers for all in need and their family members.
> Congrats on the expected babies. ☺
> 
> Flyty1n.....I am worried as well hence the assessment I am getting done. I am heartbroken that this is happening. ????????
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another great drawing matthew - i love watching squirrels at play. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

double saddness - i hope the son can beat his. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, another great drawing from Matthew.
> Melody, nice hat. I hope you don't have to wait too long for the counselling. If it's not soon, you better warn Gage you won't tolerate any abuse & will call the police next time.
> 
> We went to a funeral in Lloydminster today, went over early to take in DHs passport application as his us almost expired he said with the current carry-on, he's not sure why he's spending the $$ as we won't be leaving Canada. We had a terrible trip over there, almost 0 visibility for about 1/2 way but all OK when we came home, not snowing here but crazy wind.
> The funeral was the husband of a friend, just turned 61 the day he died, another cancer victim. Their son was a good friend of my oldest when they lived here & he has also been fighting cancer for 5 years. The poor family


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my sister rowena had them both done at the same time - she wanted it over and done with plus i think she would not have had the second one done had seh not had them both done. i doubt if her husband did much for her but she seemed to get along well and was glad she had done it. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Not much knitting done in the last couple of days, got all kinds of Dr appointments coming up this week, taking my dh to his foot Dr tomorrow, myself to a Dr for my carpal tunnel which is bad enough that I need surgery which will spoil my knitting for a while. And to the knee Dr for shots in my knees and my husband's knees on Friday!
> 
> I really am reluctant to have hand surgery and since both hands need it I can't decide if it would be best to get both done at the same time or one at a time. I think would be depressing to not be able to knit or take care of personal needs. Anyone had there hands done? And did you get both done at the same time or one at a time? Any opinions on this or advice for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Way to go Ayden's team!
> 
> Sam, hope you didn't really have a "bowel" of wheat puffs! Hope it was a "bowl" :sm23:


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG that is horrendous! I hope they can find the son and press some kind of charges and prosecute. The poor elderly man.


 They found the son he was denying everything and the man was now in the care of the state of California


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sonja and Kate I am so sorry to hear that your loved ones are suffering. I will keep them in my prayers.
> 
> I had visions of getting chores done today as I took a vacation day from work. Instead I slept for 9 hours straight last night. I didn't even get up to go to the bathroom which is incredible. I got up and started some laundry, took the boys to lunch, went to get some knitting needles (I didn't get any yarn at the LYS), went grocery shopping, went to the post office, got some more laundry done and cooked dinner. My day is almost over. Glad I got to sleep in today.
> 
> I was quite busy last week so I have no idea what I read or didn't read last week. I think of everyone often even when I can't keep up.


Glad you got a nice long sleep Mary and lunch with sons sounds nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Had my brother and SIL over for dinner yesterday. My SIL's BIL who was in the hospital a few weeks ago (I mentioned how ornery he was to everyone) is now in the Cancer Hospital. After months of telling him that he is cancer free, it turns out that he has leukemia. The doctor has told him that he has between 2 weeks and 5 months to live. I am wondering how after all the tests that were done on him by oncologists that they couldn't find this out months ago. He told my SIL that he received good and bad news the same day. The bad was the diagnosis and the good was that he will be a grandfather. He will probably not live to see the baby unless a miracle happens. He is still as ornery as ever and his poor wife is a wreck. Please keep them in your prayers.


That's terrible to go from being told he is cancer free to only having so long to live and know he won't see his grandchild such sad news


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


I am so sorry for your loss and for the upcoming one with Max. So glad, though, that you are willing to take final care of your sweet Max, hard as that is.Prayers for comfort for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.houzz.com/photos/4985782/Small-Kitchen-Renovation-traditional-kitchen-toronto
> 
> DD's simulation of her kitchen design. The front island part where the stools are is now a wall and from the post to the dining room entry is also a wall. The refrig and small pantry is on the kitchen side of that area. Opening it up sure changes the look.


Wow, that will look amazing! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


I am sad for you, and the whole Moser family, so many deaths in recent weeks. Try not to be too angry Sam.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gary is just having trouble letting go. My DD was a lot like that. She really didn't want to accept that Daisy was not happy. Hopefully Max isn't in pain, and Gary will take him soon. It is really difficult to deal with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

max is in a lot of pain - he was standing in the kitchen this morning making sounds that let you know he was in pain. gary will have a lot of trouble letting go - Max was a one man dog and gary was the man - gary would be eating at the table and max would sit beside him on the floor with one paw laying in gary's lap - he wasn't begging - was was just being with his man - and gary loved it as any man -that loved dogs - would. my heart aches for gary. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Gary is just having trouble letting go. My DD was a lot like that. She really didn't want to accept that Daisy was not happy. Hopefully Max isn't in pain, and Gary will take him soon. It is really difficult to deal with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I went over town on the train today, and visited my father's grave with a Russian friend, and her young boy. I hope to have an inspired thought or two for helping Liudmila look after the grave- it is too far for me to go often.
While I was out I had a call from the Pulmonary team, I have an appointment for Tuesday 14th- not sure exactly where- but they are sending a confirming letter, and I will be making sure I am there, where ever it is to be. I am glad it is coming so fast, by my original calculation I had thought April.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


I am sorry about the news of your Aunt, I hope they can get her pain free and kept comfortable.

And your poor brother with that infection. I hope they manage to save his toe. I had a brother who had insulin dependant diabetes, complications are awful for them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time
> 
> Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ????
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you youngest is unwell, good that doctor is doing thorough checks. Good news re husband's lung, and I hope his blood pressure settles to where it should be.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think so! Tuckered them out anyway!


Aaaw so cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard on the news that an elderly American man suffering with dementia found wandering the streets here in the UK a few months ago was brought here by his son from California and dumped all alone on the street how cruel is that
> Although I have heard of quite a few cases were people are coming here taking there elderly relatives to the nearest hospital then disappearing back to where they came from


Good heavens, that is just terrible. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Seems to me that it's the boyfriend who needs to grow up and learn that he's talking a load of rubbish. Fortunately Serena has her mother and you to speak up for her.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is good that she is being wary. There was a news story here, today, about a couple who shot a neighbour's two-year old in the head with an air pistol to teach him not to cry so much! The poor little chap survived, but has frequent epileptic fits. People who expect children to always behave exactly the way they think they should are not suitable people to be around children. Much better to have one loving parent, who has realistic expectations of what a child may do, than a second parent who tries to impose unrealistic standards at whatever cost.


I hope the person who did that is in jail. Poor little kid.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


Beautiful drawing Mathew, thank you for sharing it ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> These decisions are very hard to make, and in doing so I knew it would hasten dads demise. He was taking his pain frustrations out on my mum, being verbally unkind and blaming her for his stroke. She was in beginnings of dementia, so it was up to me to take on the big decision making. Hardest time of my life, but needed to be done. Just thinking about it now 10 years is making me sad.


Very hard decisions. I am glad though that your dad's doctor agreed to do the right thing by him.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Gary is having such a difficult time. It is hard, but he needs to think of Max, not himself. DD finally realized that, but she is really suffering right now. I will have a much harder time with Fancy than I did with Mollie. Bailey will be another story. It will be so hard.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


Sorry to hear your sad news Sam I hope to that this is the end for a long while


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad for you, and the whole Moser family, so many deaths in recent weeks. Try not to be too angry Sam.


Sam, so sorry.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cindygecko said:


> Thank you I really had no idea but I am sure this is sound advice! One hand at a time for me.


Great choice.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> max is in a lot of pain - he was standing in the kitchen this morning making sounds that let you know he was in pain. gary will have a lot of trouble letting go - Max was a one man dog and gary was the man - gary would be eating at the table and max would sit beside him on the floor with one paw laying in gary's lap - he wasn't begging - was was just being with his man - and gary loved it as any man -that loved dogs - would. my heart aches for gary. --- sam


So sorry Sam. Death of pets and people can be so draining of one's energy too. Get some rest and surround yourself in our hugs. {{{{{hugs}}}}}

Group hug {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> When I was there this weekend, he told me that it was hard to write! Of course, I encouraged him, and then I asked if he liked school. He smiled and said yes, so I guess everything is going ok. His homework isn't too bad, lots of practice, and when he gets frustrated, my DS stops it. He also has trouble holding his pencil. Small motor skills still need work! I'll try to post a pic soon. I think they are precious!


Look at his writing and see if he is pressing too hard. My oldest son did that and it did hurt to write and tired him out. He had problems with the muscles in his body twitching after immune system treatments in his earlier years. We had to have him write with mechanical pencils so he could learn to lessen his pressure of writing on paper. He also had to write on graph paper to learn spacing between words.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my brother and SIL over for dinner yesterday. My SIL's BIL who was in the hospital a few weeks ago (I mentioned how ornery he was to everyone) is now in the Cancer Hospital. After months of telling him that he is cancer free, it turns out that he has leukemia. The doctor has told him that he has between 2 weeks and 5 months to live. I am wondering how after all the tests that were done on him by oncologists that they couldn't find this out months ago. He told my SIL that he received good and bad news the same day. The bad was the diagnosis and the good was that he will be a grandfather. He will probably not live to see the baby unless a miracle happens. He is still as ornery as ever and his poor wife is a wreck. Please keep them in your prayers.


Not good news for your BIL, but the new baby will be a real blessing for your SIL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love the scampering squirrels! Well done, Matthew!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i see this is going to take time to get over. lol --- sam


Yes, you may need *guts* to get through this!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


So sorry Sam.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sonja and Kate I am so sorry to hear that your loved ones are suffering. I will keep them in my prayers.
> 
> I had visions of getting chores done today as I took a vacation day from work. Instead I slept for 9 hours straight last night. I didn't even get up to go to the bathroom which is incredible. I got up and started some laundry, took the boys to lunch, went to get some knitting needles (I didn't get any yarn at the LYS), went grocery shopping, went to the post office, got some more laundry done and cooked dinner. My day is almost over. Glad I got to sleep in today.
> 
> I was quite busy last week so I have no idea what I read or didn't read last week. I think of everyone often even when I can't keep up.


Glad you had a day off Mary, you definitely needed that sleep!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


Matthew is obviously seeing and remembering things he sees in every day life and translating these into pictures. Well done him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, you may need *guts* to get through this!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> My BIL's procedure went well. They won't know anything for a few days. I had a great time with Jaxon and Dex. They are so cute and funny. Their behavior has improved so much since they first came to my DS and BIL. I kept telling my DS that this would happen, but she was very discouraged that the neglect would win. I love it when I am right!
> 
> DD put her sweet Daisy down today. She had really gone down since she lost the use of her legs. It is very sad, and she is taking it very hard. My little Fancy will be next. She is going down as well. She was always very spunky, but she didn't even wag her tail when I picked her up today. Bailey was so excited to see me that he couldn't be still! The traffic coming home was awful. My 2 hour trip took over 4 1/2 hours. It was a mess. I still don't know what caused it, but they did reroute us through some small towns off the interstate. Really frustrating!


How sad that several of your fur babies are declining at the same time. Tough times.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


Sorry to hear you have so much sadness going on at the moment Sam.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went over town on the train today, and visited my father's grave with a Russian friend, and her young boy. I hope to have an inspired thought or two for helping Liudmila look after the grave- it is too far for me to go often.
> While I was out I had a call from the Pulmonary team, I have an appointment for Tuesday 14th- not sure exactly where- but they are sending a confirming letter, and I will be making sure I am there, where ever it is to be. I am glad it is coming so fast, by my original calculation I had thought April.


So glad for your appointment so quickly. Glad you got to visit your father's grave and it will be cared for.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that he's going to be a grandfather, horrible that he's gotten the diagnosis of terminal leukemia.
> Definitely keeping them in prayer.


From me too. It does seem ridiculous that this hadnt shown up on any previous tests. Very sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


Wow, that is so very good Matthew! :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to take the time to look at these pictures - they are wonderful. --- sam

http://static.uglyhedgehog.com/upload/2017/1/18/456416-doc_20170113_wa0013.pdf


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> My BIL's procedure went well. They won't know anything for a few days. I had a great time with Jaxon and Dex. They are so cute and funny. Their behavior has improved so much since they first came to my DS and BIL. I kept telling my DS that this would happen, but she was very discouraged that the neglect would win. I love it when I am right!
> 
> DD put her sweet Daisy down today. She had really gone down since she lost the use of her legs. It is very sad, and she is taking it very hard. My little Fancy will be next. She is going down as well. She was always very spunky, but she didn't even wag her tail when I picked her up today. Bailey was so excited to see me that he couldn't be still! The traffic coming home was awful. My 2 hour trip took over 4 1/2 hours. It was a mess. I still don't know what caused it, but they did reroute us through some small towns off the interstate. Really frustrating!


Sorry to hear that Daisy had to be put down. It is hard and so sad. I hope you dont have to lose Fancy for a little while yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> Just remind him that he can't take Elizabeth for a walk if he's in Darwin. lol


Good idea. Spending time with her seems to be paying off. While still unsure of him when he popped in today he did leave Mum to take something from him- before scuttling straight back to Mum! But she was watching him instead of ignoring him as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


Oh Sam I am so sorry to hear about your kitty and also poor Max. Very hard to see a pet suffer in pain. Big hugs to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much over this past week or so, but I've been running between 2 hospitals (one an hour's drive one way and the other the same, but in the opposite direction!) as my aunt is in one with ...well, basically riddled with cancer, and my brother is in the other with a severe infection which they are trying to control before they remove the source of the infection - his middle toe. He has diabetes (never know if it's type 1 or 2, but it's whichever one is the more severe) plus a heart condition and he has already had the second toe on that foot removed last year. My aunt is in severe pain in her hips and back which they are struggling to control - I think more and more morphine is going to be the only thing available to them. She's 86 and is in remarkably good spirits considering what she is going through - I'm now at the stage of hoping for it to be all over very soon for her, as I don't think there's going to be any betterment for her.


Very hard when two family members have major needs at the same time and even worse when they are different areas. Hope they can get her pain under control and that she can remain in good spirits for the time she has left- as you say hopefully not long for her.
Hope they can find antibiotics that work and he can be well enough for surgery soon and that the blood supply down to his toes can be good enough to bring about good healing once the toe is removed.
And praying too that you have some time to relax in the midst of this chaos. Are you seeing Luke and Caitlin in the mist of all this?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> max is in a lot of pain - he was standing in the kitchen this morning making sounds that let you know he was in pain. gary will have a lot of trouble letting go - Max was a one man dog and gary was the man - gary would be eating at the table and max would sit beside him on the floor with one paw laying in gary's lap - he wasn't begging - was was just being with his man - and gary loved it as any man -that loved dogs - would. my heart aches for gary. --- sam


 :sm03:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate, I am so sorry to hear this. Usually type 1 Diabetes is worse- being Insulin dependent. I do hope it is not too great a struggle for your aunt.


Well I just wrote Type 1 in the summary!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went over town on the train today, and visited my father's grave with a Russian friend, and her young boy. I hope to have an inspired thought or two for helping Liudmila look after the grave- it is too far for me to go often.
> While I was out I had a call from the Pulmonary team, I have an appointment for Tuesday 14th- not sure exactly where- but they are sending a confirming letter, and I will be making sure I am there, where ever it is to be. I am glad it is coming so fast, by my original calculation I had thought April.


That would be nice if she could look after the grave for you Julie. And great that things are starting to move along again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good idea. Spending time with her seems to be paying off. While still unsure of him when he popped in today he did leave Mum to take something from him- before scuttling straight back to Mum! But she was watching him instead of ignoring him as well.


LOL She is getting brave. She will be his best friend before long I reckon.

Oh and DD had her ultrasound today and it IS a girl! 100%. Yay.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jeanette lovely picture of your grandchildren hope everyone had a great time
> 
> Mel those monster longies are great really want to make some , I think you would knit about 5 pair by the time I'd finished 1 ????
> 
> ...


Why is that those of us would like our BPs to drop don't and those who need to stay up drop them? Like losing weight. But good that the chest issue has cleared
Could do without DD3 handing on his latest bug to everyone (especially to DH).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL She is getting brave. She will be his best friend before long I reckon.
> 
> Oh and DD had her ultrasound today and it IS a girl! 100%. Yay.


Yeh!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks Julie. He is supposed to use insulin, but found that it caused his angina to get worse and made him feel more ill, so he doesn't use it as he should. He has said he would rather have 5 years feeling reasonable than 10 years feeling awful...and who could argue with that? His body is very resistant to insulin (doc says the doses he should take would kill a lesser man!) as his diabetes wasn't discovered until he was in his 40's although they think he has had it all his life (and was in the police force having passed their medical!) It also seems to have been the cause of the damage to his heart. He had a triple bypass when he was only 42 - he's now almost 60. He's not had a lot of luck health wise.


Can't win situation for him. Feel terrible with the insulin or from the effects of a high sugar level. And while diet can help it won't be enough no matter how hard he tries when insulin dependent. And if he had had it that long a lot of the damage would have already been done by the time it was discovered.

They used to mainly use urine measurements for checking sugar levels. Possible the police did this. And some people have high levels before it is excreted in the urine. If he is one of these people his urine could well have come back clear. These days don't use urine for this purpose.
And if he had been living it with this long he wouldn't have had it really bad but still enough to have high sugar levels. So it was normal for him to feel that way and so wouldn't think to say anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Kate and Sonja, sorry you are both embroiled in the health problems of your near ones and dear ones. Sometimes it feels as if we are being pulled in opposite directions and hardly have a chance to see where we really are - or at least, that is how it has felt to me at some points in life. As for your aunt, Kate, Bonnie is quite right, the best thing now is for her to have whatever pain relief it takes to ease her passing. More than once, I have been told that drugs cannot be given, because either they might lead to addiction or to death. When someone is already at the end of their life and in unbearable pain, such scruples are ridiculous. I certainly know what course I would want to be taken when my turn comes. Hugs to you. Both.


Not come across that attitude in the medical profession here for decades now (and never saw signs in the UK either). This is with patients who are approaching the end, chronic pain is a different kettle of fish indeed. Sometime though the family are worried about these issues still.
There was a time when doctors were concerned about whether they would be sued if someone died but that situation has now been clarified leaving doctors free to provide any relief needed. They are not allowed to give a dose with the intention of killing the patient- but if the required dose for pain relief does kill them they are covered by the law. And it is rare that this occurs anyway as the body builds up a tolerance depending on the amount required.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sorry Sam. Death of pets and people can be so draining of one's energy too. Get some rest and surround yourself in our hugs. {{{{{hugs}}}}}
> 
> Group hug {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}!!!


Very good idea, Mary, I'm in on that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad for your appointment so quickly. Glad you got to visit your father's grave and it will be cared for.


It was quite a surprise- and a real plus to having a mobile!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That would be nice if she could look after the grave for you Julie. And great that things are starting to move along again.


She is so much closer, than I am, and with Ivan remembering dad so fondly all could work out well. I am trying not to worry about my lungs!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I heard about that, too. We all know that care for the elderly can be expensive, but that does not justify simply dumping them. There seems to be an attitude now that the assets of older people are the absolute right of their families and should not be used to pay for their care in later life. I had an unsolicited marketing call a while ago from a young woman asking me if I thought it was right that the value of my house might have to be used to pay for care. I asked her who else she thought should pay, and put the phone down. If I remain in good health pretty much to the end of my days, that is good, and my family will have an inheritance, even though, by then, they are likely to be through the worst of their financial struggles. If, on the other hand, I need years of care, there seems no reason why my own assets should not be used to meet my needs. Sorry, rant over!


Expectations of what the government will provide keeps growing- but they musn't dare to increase taxes. I wonder where people think the money is coming from? Someone has to pay. 
Parents have a responsibility to do what they can for their kids while they are children but once independent adults they should be responsible for themsleves. And if they refuse to become independent a time comes when parents should make them. If we can help them out that is great but it should not be an expectation. Why should we scrimp and save to leave money to kids who are likely better off than we were?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i assume it is hot and humid in Darwin. --- sam


It is indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One birthday today- * Agnescr* in Fife- not at all sure how she is- couldn't find her on facebook, so I've sent a message via Google.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my brother and SIL over for dinner yesterday. My SIL's BIL who was in the hospital a few weeks ago (I mentioned how ornery he was to everyone) is now in the Cancer Hospital. After months of telling him that he is cancer free, it turns out that he has leukemia. The doctor has told him that he has between 2 weeks and 5 months to live. I am wondering how after all the tests that were done on him by oncologists that they couldn't find this out months ago. He told my SIL that he received good and bad news the same day. The bad was the diagnosis and the good was that he will be a grandfather. He will probably not live to see the baby unless a miracle happens. He is still as ornery as ever and his poor wife is a wreck. Please keep them in your prayers.


Not good news- and his poor wife having to put up with that. But at least he has something nice to think about (though bitter sweet knowing he likely won't see the baby).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Not much knitting done in the last couple of days, got all kinds of Dr appointments coming up this week, taking my dh to his foot Dr tomorrow, myself to a Dr for my carpal tunnel which is bad enough that I need surgery which will spoil my knitting for a while. And to the knee Dr for shots in my knees and my husband's knees on Friday!
> 
> I really am reluctant to have hand surgery and since both hands need it I can't decide if it would be best to get both done at the same time or one at a time. I think would be depressing to not be able to knit or take care of personal needs. Anyone had there hands done? And did you get both done at the same time or one at a time? Any opinions on this or advice for me.


I've only known one person have them both done at once and that was my mother. As she had 7 or 8 by then with me the oldest she felt one time not be able to use them was better than two of being almost as limited. My next sister and I learnt to cook for 10 (so 8 kids by then!) so we could cook while she was out of action.
i know they remain reluctant to do both at once here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My BIL's procedure went well. They won't know anything for a few days. I had a great time with Jaxon and Dex. They are so cute and funny. Their behavior has improved so much since they first came to my DS and BIL. I kept telling my DS that this would happen, but she was very discouraged that the neglect would win. I love it when I am right!
> 
> DD put her sweet Daisy down today. She had really gone down since she lost the use of her legs. It is very sad, and she is taking it very hard. My little Fancy will be next. She is going down as well. She was always very spunky, but she didn't even wag her tail when I picked her up today. Bailey was so excited to see me that he couldn't be still! The traffic coming home was awful. My 2 hour trip took over 4 1/2 hours. It was a mess. I still don't know what caused it, but they did reroute us through some small towns off the interstate. Really frustrating!


So sorry about Daisy. Hope you have more time with Fancy before it's her turn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


Not another kitty - they really need to learn to keep of the road don't they? Not that you are going to be able to teach them. This does give them a couple of days with Max to say there goodbyes. On top of Miracle Kitty will be even harder.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe the stale dry air that they just recycle through the building.


Could be. Sure would like to know because I haven't enjoyed shopping the last 2 weeks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is sad - has he always been onnery. hopefully he will settle down. that is quite a diagnosis. tons of healing energy zooming his way - miracles do happen, --- sam


Thanks Sam. He's always been polite to me but my SIL says he's been miserable with everyone for the last few months. It could be that he's in constant pain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went over town on the train today, and visited my father's grave with a Russian friend, and her young boy. I hope to have an inspired thought or two for helping Liudmila look after the grave- it is too far for me to go often.
> While I was out I had a call from the Pulmonary team, I have an appointment for Tuesday 14th- not sure exactly where- but they are sending a confirming letter, and I will be making sure I am there, where ever it is to be. I am glad it is coming so fast, by my original calculation I had thought April.


Good news about the Pulmonary appointment. hopefully they can do everything that needs doing on the one day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i see this is going to take time to get over. lol --- sam


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


What sad news, Sam, both for miracle kitty and max. I feel your sadness.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went over town on the train today, and visited my father's grave with a Russian friend, and her young boy. I hope to have an inspired thought or two for helping Liudmila look after the grave- it is too far for me to go often.
> While I was out I had a call from the Pulmonary team, I have an appointment for Tuesday 14th- not sure exactly where- but they are sending a confirming letter, and I will be making sure I am there, where ever it is to be. I am glad it is coming so fast, by my original calculation I had thought April.


Good news that you won't have to wait much longer for your pulmonary test.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not good news for your BIL, but the new baby will be a real blessing for your SIL.


Yes, she's already knitting for the new baby.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> From me too. It does seem ridiculous that this hadnt shown up on any previous tests. Very sad.


Yes, I wonder how such a diagnosis could be overlooked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not good news- and his poor wife having to put up with that. But at least he has something nice to think about (though bitter sweet knowing he likely won't see the baby).


I think he does regret that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL She is getting brave. She will be his best friend before long I reckon.
> 
> Oh and DD had her ultrasound today and it IS a girl! 100%. Yay.


How exciting- a sister for Serena. So plenty of clothes already for her. And even same time of the year so should all be suitable for the weather.

At Vick's today there was a leaflet on bringing up toddlers. Put out by SA Health. It talked about them being to young to understand how they are feeling. And not to punish them. Wonder if Victoria have something similar. DD could just read it and leave it lying around, it is only 4 pages and might get picked up and looked at. May not work but could be worth a try.
Link to ours just so you can see http://www.parenting.sa.gov.au/pegs/peg4.pdf But I would think that one lying around may be more useful. But then I don't know him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think he does regret that.


Is it a first for them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well becuase of the yarn I bought the other day for the Knitterati Afghan I ended up January with almost 500 grams more than I started with! Not a good start to my plans to lessen it :sm03: If not for that yarn I would have finished just a fraction under what I started with.
At least I will start February well- I am almost finished a pair of socks so should get them done today-likely this morning in fact (it is just Wednesday here so February).
But now I am heading of to bed so TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to take the time to look at these pictures - they are wonderful. --- sam
> 
> http://static.uglyhedgehog.com/upload/2017/1/18/456416-doc_20170113_wa0013.pdf


Wow!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Very hard when two family members have major needs at the same time and even worse when they are different areas. Hope they can get her pain under control and that she can remain in good spirits for the time she has left- as you say hopefully not long for her.
> Hope they can find antibiotics that work and he can be well enough for surgery soon and that the blood supply down to his toes can be good enough to bring about good healing once the toe is removed.
> And praying too that you have some time to relax in the midst of this chaos. Are you seeing Luke and Caitlin in the mist of all this?


Didn't have Caitlin this week as DS#2 was home (that's only a Tuesday), but yes Luke's here Wednesday, Thursday & Friday afternoons. We set off today to visit my brother, but the flooding on the roads was so bad that we turned back - it was still just passable, but we reckoned it wasn't going to get any better for the return journey. DB was getting an MRI scan today and as they were sedating him beforehand he may well have been dopey whilst we were there anyway. I'll go back down on my own on Friday whilst DH looks after Luke here.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:10am and I have a busy one this morning. Got Gage up and ready for school. Out the door and Deuce out at same time. Off to the school for my volunteer hour and then to the grocery store.
Friend is coming to get the messy bun hat this afternoon sometime. Need to load laundry card as I have ALOT of laundry to do. Still need to decide what to have for supper. I bought a set of bookshelves of a local site and they will be here tomorrow night about 6pm. So I also need to go through Gages room and get some stuff moved and sorted. ????

So sad to hear about Daisy, Miracle Kitty and Max. Always hard to say goodbye even when you know it's for the best. ????

Will hopefully get the majority of the things on my to do list done today. If I have a bit of a sit down this afternoon I will check in. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL She is getting brave. She will be his best friend before long I reckon.
> 
> Oh and DD had her ultrasound today and it IS a girl! 100%. Yay.


Congratulations! And that will save a lot of money on clothes, etc. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't win situation for him. Feel terrible with the insulin or from the effects of a high sugar level. And while diet can help it won't be enough no matter how hard he tries when insulin dependent. And if he had had it that long a lot of the damage would have already been done by the time it was discovered.
> 
> They used to mainly use urine measurements for checking sugar levels. Possible the police did this. And some people have high levels before it is excreted in the urine. If he is one of these people his urine could well have come back clear. These days don't use urine for this purpose.
> And if he had been living it with this long he wouldn't have had it really bad but still enough to have high sugar levels. So it was normal for him to feel that way and so wouldn't think to say anything.


The only sign that we can think of was when he was a small child and my mother took him to the doctor because he would have sudden drops in energy. They prescribed glucose to be mixed into a drink for him, but there was no other follow up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good news about the Pulmonary appointment. hopefully they can do everything that needs doing on the one day.


Plus of course it will be helpful when I know WHERE it is to be! Didn't think fast enough to ask!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news that you won't have to wait much longer for your pulmonary test.


Thank you, Liz! It will be good!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got this free pattern in an email from Premier Yarn.com today. Thought it beautiful; wished I had a little one to make it for!

https://www.premieryarns.com/products/premier-lily-of-the-valley-christening-gown-free-download?utm_source=1-31-17B&utm_campaign=1-31-17B&utm_medium=email

Or if this link doesn't work:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.

My DH's dad passed away when DH was 13 with terminal leukemia. When we first married we found out that my dad had driven DH's uncle to Augusta hospital so that uncle could say good bye to his brother before he passed. We've found several incidents that our parent interacted before we even knew each other. Small world.



Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that he's going to be a grandfather, horrible that he's gotten the diagnosis of terminal leukemia.
> Definitely keeping them in prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got this free pattern in an email from Premier Yarn.com today. Thought it beautiful; wished I had a little one to make it for!
> 
> https://www.premieryarns.com/products/premier-lily-of-the-valley-christening-gown-free-download?utm_source=1-31-17B&utm_campaign=1-31-17B&utm_medium=email
> 
> Or if this link doesn't work:


Link worked- pretty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider I have to say that I am so humbled by the work you are doing. What a blessing to the patients and their family you are. Kudos to you!


Spider said:


> Well Sam we beat you, sun today and 41 for the high, then the sun went away and we dropped to 37. That is great for us and is helping to take away more of that Christmas ice we got from Santa.
> Seems like ther has been some hectic days again and some had bad news. I thank god every night I leave the hospital after I get done sitting, we don't get to sit with the easy cases. So I feel so blessed I can walk out and go home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto.
> 
> My DH's dad passed away when DH was 13 with terminal leukemia. When we first married we found out that my dad had driven DH's uncle to Augusta hospital so that uncle could say good bye to his brother before he passed. We've found several incidents that our parent interacted before we even knew each other. Small world.


As you say, small world.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your messy bun hat. Also, so glad you are getting the assessment done.



gagesmom said:


> Prayers for all in need and their family members.
> Congrats on the expected babies. ☺
> 
> Flyty1n.....I am worried as well hence the assessment I am getting done. I am heartbroken that this is happening. ????????
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this drawing! This would be awesome to enter in that artist contest that he has entered in the past. I really think he should find a venue that would display some of his work and put it for sale. Excellent work Matthew!



pacer said:


> Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You're more kind than I am; I would wish that they have to suffer as the one ill does and NOT be given any drugs!

My mom was with hospice and they did a wonderful job with monitoring the morphine she had until the end (less than 6 weeks).


Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, just after my mom died there was some government idiot on TV saying they have to be "careful" giving too many drugs to people????????. I said at the time he should have to watch a loved one suffer then he would change his tune. We don't let animals suffer like we do people


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cindy when I had my thumb reconstructed and carpal tunnel done ( simultaneously on the one hand) I was still able to knit. I had a hard plastic-like cast on and all it did was slow me down a bit; wasn't in any pain from doing it either. (I'm not a fast knitter anyway.) The physical therapist said that it most likely is why my PT treatments were so shortened. As to your question about getting both done at the same time IMHO I would say no. Think of all the things you need your hands for such as cleaning yourself after using the toilet...very difficult with both hands out of use and not something you would want to have to ask someone to do for you! Sorry if this is too graphic and don't ask how I know!



cindygecko said:


> Not much knitting done in the last couple of days, got all kinds of Dr appointments coming up this week, taking my dh to his foot Dr tomorrow, myself to a Dr for my carpal tunnel which is bad enough that I need surgery which will spoil my knitting for a while. And to the knee Dr for shots in my knees and my husband's knees on Friday!
> 
> I really am reluctant to have hand surgery and since both hands need it I can't decide if it would be best to get both done at the same time or one at a time. I think would be depressing to not be able to knit or take care of personal needs. Anyone had there hands done? And did you get both done at the same time or one at a time? Any opinions on this or advice for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hugs for your DD. It is so hard to give that final gift of love to our furbabies. 
Glad BIL's procedure went well and continued prayers that results will be good.



pammie1234 said:


> My BIL's procedure went well. They won't know anything for a few days. I had a great time with Jaxon and Dex. They are so cute and funny. Their behavior has improved so much since they first came to my DS and BIL. I kept telling my DS that this would happen, but she was very discouraged that the neglect would win. I love it when I am right!
> 
> DD put her sweet Daisy down today. She had really gone down since she lost the use of her legs. It is very sad, and she is taking it very hard. My little Fancy will be next. She is going down as well. She was always very spunky, but she didn't even wag her tail when I picked her up today. Bailey was so excited to see me that he couldn't be still! The traffic coming home was awful. My 2 hour trip took over 4 1/2 hours. It was a mess. I still don't know what caused it, but they did reroute us through some small towns off the interstate. Really frustrating!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> How sad that several of your fur babies are declining at the same time. Tough times.


One of my DD's friends told her to never have same age pets. It made the chance of losing them at the same time more likely. Daisy was the oldest by a couple of years. We think Mollie and Fancy are about the same age. Don't know for sure since they were rescued. Bailey is the baby!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I am so sorry about precous kitty and also about Max. I agree it would be better if Gary could go ahead and take Max now rather than have him suffering another 24 hours but at the same time glad he is going to put an end to Max's suffering soon. Hugs for you and the family as you go through this loss of your furbabies. Wish I could bring up my furbabies for a visit as you go through this. The love from our furbabies is so unconditional and comforting.



thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good news that the appointment is sooner than expected. 


Lurker 2 said:


> I went over town on the train today, and visited my father's grave with a Russian friend, and her young boy. I hope to have an inspired thought or two for helping Liudmila look after the grave- it is too far for me to go often.
> While I was out I had a call from the Pulmonary team, I have an appointment for Tuesday 14th- not sure exactly where- but they are sending a confirming letter, and I will be making sure I am there, where ever it is to be. I am glad it is coming so fast, by my original calculation I had thought April.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, I didn't. Just walked through some of the clothing stores.


I don't know if it still is, but clothing and fabric used to be treated with formaldehyde before being brought into the USA. That lingering odor could be the cause of the headache.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe a conversation with his Karate instructor wouldn't be amiss either, even if he isn't going to continue with the karate. :sm22:
> 
> Love the hat, it looks great. :sm24:


Yes. My kids instructor always stressed defense only! NEVER to be used otherwise.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw on the news that in Australia a baby was saved when a fire broke out in an apartment. The mom & baby were in the second story apartment and couldn't exit the door. She dropped the baby off the balcony to a neighbor who was holding a blanket and caught the baby. Disaster diverted for sure!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


So sorry Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did look at these and they are amazing. In Alabama visited a very old cemetery that had many trees like the angel tree. Just gorgeous. The other pictures are also amazing. I forwarded the link to my brother.



thewren said:


> you really need to take the time to look at these pictures - they are wonderful. --- sam
> 
> http://static.uglyhedgehog.com/upload/2017/1/18/456416-doc_20170113_wa0013.pdf


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got this free pattern in an email from Premier Yarn.com today. Thought it beautiful; wished I had a little one to make it for!
> 
> https://www.premieryarns.com/products/premier-lily-of-the-valley-christening-gown-free-download?utm_source=1-31-17B&utm_campaign=1-31-17B&utm_medium=email
> 
> Or if this link doesn't work:


I saved this pattern in hopes I get to knit it some day! DD really wants a girl, she isn't pregnant now, just thinking ahead! I told her she would probably have a boy since she really wants a girl! All of her friends have had boys. One is pregnant now, but don't know the sex yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! What a savings that will be on clothing!



sugarsugar said:


> LOL She is getting brave. She will be his best friend before long I reckon.
> 
> Oh and DD had her ultrasound today and it IS a girl! 100%. Yay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Agnescr! Hope you have a fantastic day!



Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday today- * Agnescr* in Fife- not at all sure how she is- couldn't find her on facebook, so I've sent a message via Google.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got this free pattern in an email from Premier Yarn.com today. Thought it beautiful; wished I had a little one to make it for!
> 
> https://www.premieryarns.com/products/premier-lily-of-the-valley-christening-gown-free-download?utm_source=1-31-17B&utm_campaign=1-31-17B&utm_medium=email
> 
> Or if this link doesn't work:


Beautiful!

Julie. Good news! You should have the number in the recent calls in your mobile phone. You could call them back to ask where you need to go.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked if I shared the final version of the tree with squirrels drawing. I am loving that he is now brave enough to draw from his head. I suspect that we will continue to see improvements over time with this aspect of drawing as well.


I am so impressed, his talent is so great. To just sit down and draw from what is in his mind is something I admire so much. This is my favorite, I love to sit at the lake and watch the squirrels that go from one tree to another and we have big trees just like the ones he has drawn. Keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You're more kind than I am; I would wish that they have to suffer as the one ill does and NOT be given any drugs!
> 
> My mom was with hospice and they did a wonderful job with monitoring the morphine she had until the end (less than 6 weeks).


I suggested he watch someone he loved suffer as I think it's so terrible to watch someone struggle & be unable to do anything for them but yes, your idea is good too! That's one of the reasons I'm in favour of the new proposed "right to die" legislation. I know it could be abused if not careful but I think when you are terminal, you should be able to say enough is enough


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry to hear about the kitty and Max. It is heartbreaking for all of you. Big Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, sorry you've lost yet another kitty & that the poor dog has to be put down, such a hard task. The link to those photos was amazing, such beautiful & intersting places

Cathy, congratulations on the baby girl, as said before, now she will be able to reused many things she had for Serena

Pammie, it's great to hear your little nephews are thriving, as you said, love wins???? Sorry you too are facing more sadness with yours & DDs pets.

Julie, great you will get to the lung testing fairly quickly, hope all goes well. Seems odd that Agnes has had her Facebook page deleted, I hope she is OK & enjoying her birthday.

Cindy, I think you should only get me wrist fixed at a time, I know it will be a pain in the butt having to go through it twice but otherwise you will be totally useless???? I found it bad enough having one arm out of commission when my shoulder surgery was done.

We had more snow overnight & DS2 left at 5am to drive to Regina (520km/323 miles) to write an exam this afternoon. DH talked to him, he said the roads were crappy but he was already more than 1/2 way. After the first 120km/80 miles, its divided highway so that helps a lot. I pray he passes this exam, then he will have only one more, he's been studying for months & they seem to be making them harder & harder to pass.
It was DILs birthday yesterday, in my defence, I did try to phone her in the morning but she wasn't home. Today I will deliver the card, a messy bun had & $. I'm grumpy about the card, there was only one DIL card in the store, so I picked it up & some milk, got to the til & it was much more than I expected, turns out the card was $8.39 & when I went to get it ready, there's no envelope in the plastic sleeve????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I suggested he watch someone he loved suffer as I think it's so terrible to watch someone struggle & be unable to do anything for them but yes, your idea is good too! That's one of the reasons I'm in favour of the new proposed "right to die" legislation. I know it could be abused if not careful but I think when you are terminal, you should be able to say enough is enough


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, love the knitting you've been doing. You really do such a great job. Hoping all works out well with Gage and that the help you are getting him really helps him. These are hard years to go through with most children no matter what their situation and the fact that you are getting help is wonderful. It has been a hard time for you and Gage for sure. So glad you are having some good times with friends. Women do give each other strength if they are the right friends.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> you really need to take the time to look at these pictures - they are wonderful. --- sam
> 
> http://static.uglyhedgehog.com/upload/2017/1/18/456416-doc_20170113_wa0013.pdf


I agree, great photos Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry you've lost yet another kitty & that the poor dog has to be put down, such a hard task. The link to those photos was amazing, such beautiful & intersting places
> 
> Cathy, congratulations on the baby girl, as said before, now she will be able to reused many things she had for Serena
> 
> ...


Such a shame the roads had to be so bad for such a long trip just when DS has to take his exam. Don't know why they have to make them harder and harder, but that is true here too. Here's to safe travels for him. My, what a shame about the card being so expensive and then no envelope!! What will you do, make your own? I've done that in a pinch with typing paper.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Agnes, Happy Birthday if you are looking in and hoping you are ok.

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, so happy your cousin. That is excellent news.


Thank you, yes, his wife was so relieved.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Agnes!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


I'm so sorry Sam, that's hard, I know that Gary has be having a very hard time with the whole situation, but it's good he's made the decision, now he just has to work through it, but it's not good that Max is in obvious pain. Hugs for you all and for Gary especially.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


So sorry Sam, been a hard time pet wise around here, it seems. Breaks the heart, wish we could keep them around longer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry you've lost yet another kitty & that the poor dog has to be put down, such a hard task. The link to those photos was amazing, such beautiful & intersting places
> 
> Cathy, congratulations on the baby girl, as said before, now she will be able to reused many things she had for Serena
> 
> ...


Hope your son passes his exam Bonnie , son is having the same problem with his exams the new Dean has changed the whole system and made the exams more harder . Even the tutors are complaining about the new system and that the students should have been given more time

Don't blame you for being grumpy over the card I would be too. I'm seriously thinking about making my own


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went over town on the train today, and visited my father's grave with a Russian friend, and her young boy. I hope to have an inspired thought or two for helping Liudmila look after the grave- it is too far for me to go often.
> While I was out I had a call from the Pulmonary team, I have an appointment for Tuesday 14th- not sure exactly where- but they are sending a confirming letter, and I will be making sure I am there, where ever it is to be. I am glad it is coming so fast, by my original calculation I had thought April.


Glad you can get in so quickly, April is a long ways off.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

KateB said:


> Yes, you may need *guts* to get through this!


ROFLMAO!!!!????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went over town on the train today, and visited my father's grave with a Russian friend, and her young boy. I hope to have an inspired thought or two for helping Liudmila look after the grave- it is too far for me to go often.
> While I was out I had a call from the Pulmonary team, I have an appointment for Tuesday 14th- not sure exactly where- but they are sending a confirming letter, and I will be making sure I am there, where ever it is to be. I am glad it is coming so fast, by my original calculation I had thought April.


Good news on your appointment! 
It's good that you have someone who will look after your fathers grave.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is it a first for them?


Yes, it is.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you got to visit your father's grave and got appt.
Sam, wonderful link.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL She is getting brave. She will be his best friend before long I reckon.
> 
> Oh and DD had her ultrasound today and it IS a girl! 100%. Yay.


Yippee!!! Though boy or girl as long as it's a healthy baby is great, a baby girl is so much fun to dress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The pictures were amazing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to take the time to look at these pictures - they are wonderful. --- sam
> 
> http://static.uglyhedgehog.com/upload/2017/1/18/456416-doc_20170113_wa0013.pdf


They are stunning. Thanks for posting that, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Didn't have Caitlin this week as DS#2 was home (that's only a Tuesday), but yes Luke's here Wednesday, Thursday & Friday afternoons. We set off today to visit my brother, but the flooding on the roads was so bad that we turned back - it was still just passable, but we reckoned it wasn't going to get any better for the return journey. DB was getting an MRI scan today and as they were sedating him beforehand he may well have been dopey whilst we were there anyway. I'll go back down on my own on Friday whilst DH looks after Luke here.


That is awful that the roads are so bad. Hope they clear up before your trip on Friday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got this free pattern in an email from Premier Yarn.com today. Thought it beautiful; wished I had a little one to make it for!
> 
> https://www.premieryarns.com/products/premier-lily-of-the-valley-christening-gown-free-download?utm_source=1-31-17B&utm_campaign=1-31-17B&utm_medium=email
> 
> Or if this link doesn't work:


Very pretty. I've saved it in case I ever need it...maybe for my SIL's great niece/nephew.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I am so sorry. It is so hard.
Sonja, I just love your sweater sets and I think this one is so cute. 
Gwen, I am the one that has been humbled to be with these patients. I am learning or being reminded how blessed I have been. 
Happy birthday to those celebrating.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if it still is, but clothing and fabric used to be treated with formaldehyde before being brought into the USA. That lingering odor could be the cause of the headache.


Could be but it's something that has just started.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes el, Happy Birthday.
Bonnie, wow, that is one expensive card. Safe travels and good luck with exam for DS.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, very pretty puppy sweater and hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


It's still a pretty sweater with cute puppy dogs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw on the news that in Australia a baby was saved when a fire broke out in an apartment. The mom & baby were in the second story apartment and couldn't exit the door. She dropped the baby off the balcony to a neighbor who was holding a blanket and caught the baby. Disaster diverted for sure!


Oh wow, I hope that the mom got out with no problem also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, looks like I need to do a lot of catching up. So sorry you couldn't be with DBIL because of the flooding. Could really be dangerous to get stuck though in flooded areas and get carried off like happens in parts of the US with floods. 

Sugarsugar, Grandma again, Congratulations on a new DGD. So glad DD isn't as sick this time if I understood correctly.

Mel, hope you are feeling better. DH is coming down with this cold again. He has been in contact with it constantly with teaching and even a concert he played recently where several were sick with it. It is a miserable cold and you sure didn't need it, so please take care of yourself. So glad you have been with friends and laughing a lot. You will be better all around for being with friends like this. 

I have some photos from our overnight stay and will post some of them. It's strange since they go out with the regular pictures now instead of just here, so not a private as when I felt I was just sharing with KTP. It was a wonderful time but DH got sick last night. He was so thankful it didn't happen while we were away, but he had to work till 2am on the music for Scotland and will have to do the same tonight. Sure won't help him to fight this off, but it all has to be done by Wednesday, so no choice, even if it takes all night. It's a good thing he has such good stamina. The hotel where we stayed is a stagecoach inn from the 1800's with a lot of old antiques and a great view of the lake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry you've lost yet another kitty & that the poor dog has to be put down, such a hard task. The link to those photos was amazing, such beautiful & intersting places
> 
> Cathy, congratulations on the baby girl, as said before, now she will be able to reused many things she had for Serena
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well with your sons exams, not an easy trip to go take them. 
That's one expensive card, and without an envelope it's even worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


It's adorable!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo! Just got the text that Taxes have been accepted and and the filing complete, they text me when the funds are released, lol, usually I get the text a few days after the funds are in my account.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I woke up to find it had snowed and all the ice sculptures were hidden beneath. By the time we checked out the sculptures were visible again. Apparently the day before we arrived they had a festival called Fire and Ice, complete with a Polar Bear plunge, meaning some people go for a swim in ice cold water. Crazy, but I'd love to see sometime. There was a giant ice sculpture that was lit up later with fireworks. Needless to say, only remnants under the snow were left if that one.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all. So I have been to Indiana and back now. Travel weather was cloudy but dry which I was very grateful for. Graduation went well and GD is very happy to be done with high school. She started a job the following Saturday. 
I have a doctors appointment today with my new PC. Weather is nice enough I think I will walk since she is just down the road. 
Sorry to hear of all the furbaby losses. Hugs to all.
I quickly read the last few pages and will have to go back further in order to catch up.

Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I guess since I'm caught up I'll go get myself around, I need to strip the bed, and get the dishes done before I head off to the gym and knit group. I think Marla and I will do pizza for dinner tonight, I have a free pizza from H&R Block, and they are actually from the good LPP(Local Pizza Place) that makes everything from scratch including homemade crust and huge chunks of meats and veggies. 
Now I'm hungry. lol
Y'all have a great day, I may check in before I leave.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I woke up to find it had snowed and all the ice sculptures were hidden beneath. By the time we checked out the sculptures were visible again. Apparently the day before we arrived they had a festival and it is Fire and Ice. Complete with a Polar Bear plunge, meaning some people go for a swim in ice cold water. Crazy, but I'd live to see. There was a giant ice sculpture that was lit up later with fireworks. Needless to say, only remnants under the snow were left if that one.


Beautiful! Love the sculptures, it's amazing how much work goes into those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. So I have been to Indiana and back now. Travel weather was cloudy but dry which I was very grateful for. Graduation went well and GD is very happy to be done with high school. She started a job the following Saturday.
> I have a doctors appointment today with my new PC. Weather is nice enough I think I will walk since she is just down the road.
> Sorry to hear of all the furbaby losses. Hugs to all.
> I quickly read the last few pages and will have to go back further in order to catch up.
> ...


Glad you had a good trip! Good to have you home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful! Love the sculptures, it's amazing how much work goes into those.


Thank you. Sounds like you have a really busy day. Enjoy your free pizza...wonderful that it is for such a great pizza shop.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I really like the puppy sweater. It's colors are muted enough that it will go nicely with any outfit the child wears. 
So sorry, Sam, for your furbabys demises. This is a hard situation and decision to make.
Off today, low cases so it was my turn to have a day off with pay. I am getting the income tax stuff ready to take to the tax person. Was in a panic at first as thought I'd lost the W-2 form, but found it had slid under the kitchen table. Wonderful. Had to take a break, catch up with the KAL to clear my mind. Now back to the kitchen table and taxes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS, that was a long trip but great that you got to make it and be there for such a special occasion. How wonderful that it is nice enough outside to walk. Guess I could walk here too but I sure would have to bundle up. Wow but it's cold outside! Of course I have to put that in perspective with Bonnie's temps and then it is warm. :sm17:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, I really like the sweater set and think it is perfect for a little one. I imagine the colors show up better in person, but it is truly a little treasure. Great job.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I woke up to find it had snowed and all the ice sculptures were hidden beneath. By the time we checked out the sculptures were visible again. Apparently the day before we arrived they had a festival called Fire and Ice, complete with a Polar Bear plunge, meaning some people go for a swim in ice cold water. Crazy, but I'd love to see sometime. There was a giant ice sculpture that was lit up later with fireworks. Needless to say, only remnants under the snow were left if that one.


Beautiful ice sculptures, such a lot of work goes in to something that is only around for a short time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw on the news that in Australia a baby was saved when a fire broke out in an apartment. The mom & baby were in the second story apartment and couldn't exit the door. She dropped the baby off the balcony to a neighbor who was holding a blanket and caught the baby. Disaster diverted for sure!


That is good news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such a shame the roads had to be so bad for such a long trip just when DS has to take his exam. Don't know why they have to make them harder and harder, but that is true here too. Here's to safe travels for him. My, what a shame about the card being so expensive and then no envelope!! What will you do, make your own? I've done that in a pinch with typing paper.


I dug around & found one that fits the card


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, that sure is the truth. People were surprised they hadn't melted by Sunday, but thank goodness it stayed cold. One of the few times you are glad to have it so cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I dug around & found one that fits the card


YAY!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


Lovely little sweater set all the same.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of YAY. JULIE, so glad you are getting to go in sooner!!! Hope it is with good results. Please keep us posted. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


It does look brown but it's still really nice


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I really like the puppy sweater. It's colors are muted enough that it will go nicely with any outfit the child wears.
> So sorry, Sam, for your furbabys demises. This is a hard situation and decision to make.
> Off today, low cases so it was my turn to have a day off with pay. I am getting the income tax stuff ready to take to the tax person. Was in a panic at first as thought I'd lost the W-2 form, but found it had slid under the kitchen table. Wonderful. Had to take a break, catch up with the KAL to clear my mind. Now back to the kitchen table and taxes.


So glad you found your form. Not a nice time for the few moments you were searching, but great that you found it and have a paid day to work on your taxes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm off for a nap. All this fun has tired me out. :sm23: I ordered Prosecco, cheese with crackers and fresh fruit, which was blackberries, blueberries, and strawberries, and a vase of flowers to surprise DH. He was pretty tired, so after a fabulous brunch we checked in at the Inn and just watched some lovely old-fashioned movies on TCM, Turner Classic Movies, while DH drifted in and out of sleep till time for dinner. We don't make the best of tourists for getting out and doing things, but nonetheless, enjoy the down time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I woke up to find it had snowed and all the ice sculptures were hidden beneath. By the time we checked out the sculptures were visible again. Apparently the day before we arrived they had a festival called Fire and Ice, complete with a Polar Bear plunge, meaning some people go for a swim in ice cold water. Crazy, but I'd love to see sometime. There was a giant ice sculpture that was lit up later with fireworks. Needless to say, only remnants under the snow were left if that one.


Beautiful! Hope the roads are fine by the time you travel home.
Hope DHs cold doesn't last too long & he doesn't share with you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. So I have been to Indiana and back now. Travel weather was cloudy but dry which I was very grateful for. Graduation went well and GD is very happy to be done with high school. She started a job the following Saturday.
> I have a doctors appointment today with my new PC. Weather is nice enough I think I will walk since she is just down the road.
> Sorry to hear of all the furbaby losses. Hugs to all.
> I quickly read the last few pages and will have to go back further in order to catch up.
> ...


It's great you had good weather for your travels. Your GD is lucky to get a job so quickly.
Hope all goes well with the new doctor


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm off for a nap. All this fun has tired me out. :sm23: I ordered Prosecco, cheese with crackers and fresh fruit, which was blackberries, blueberries, and strawberries, and a vase of flowers to surprise DH. He was pretty tired, so after a fabulous brunch we checked in at the Inn and just watched some lovely old-fashioned movies on TCM, Turner Classic Movies, while DH drifted in and out of sleep till time for dinner. We don't make the best of tourists for getting out and doing things, but nonetheless, enjoy the down time.


Sounds like a nice relaxing trip & as busy as your DH has been he probably needs a break


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful! Hope the roads are fine by the time you travel home.
> Hope DHs cold doesn't last too long & he doesn't share with you


Thanks Bonnie. We had brunch in the town on Sunday around 1pm and stayed there Sunday night and after Monday morning breakfast, headed for home as he has to finish the music for Scotland and is teaching all day from early today till about 9pm. He'll have to work till 2am or later tonight. I don't know how he does it, but I sure do admire him. Hoping he won't have to do it with a fever. There always seems to be a reason we have to rush back, but at this age I really don't mind. After he retires we can stay longer. He'll be in his mid 70's then as professors seem to be able to work longer, which is an advantage with building up a pension.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got my garden seeds sorted through & decided what I need to order. If I order by Feb 15 I get 10% off & my friend & I order together so split the shipping too.
I better get off here, have bowling this afternoon & want to drop off DILs package before.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1pm and I am curled up on the couch. Got my groceries done and put away. Ready for a nap. My head is stuffy and it is pounding. 

Just looked over and saw this....
Well now doesn't he just look cozy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL She is getting brave. She will be his best friend before long I reckon.
> 
> Oh and DD had her ultrasound today and it IS a girl! 100%. Yay.


Good news , all the saved clothes will come in very handy now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Sam, I am so sorry. It is so hard.
> Sonja, I just love your sweater sets and I think this one is so cute.
> Gwen, I am the one that has been humbled to be with these patients. I am learning or being reminded how blessed I have been.
> Happy birthday to those celebrating.


Thank you Linda, it does look better than in the picture but I won't be using any brown shades for a long time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, very pretty puppy sweater and hat.


Thank you Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I woke up to find it had snowed and all the ice sculptures were hidden beneath. By the time we checked out the sculptures were visible again. Apparently the day before we arrived they had a festival called Fire and Ice, complete with a Polar Bear plunge, meaning some people go for a swim in ice cold water. Crazy, but I'd love to see sometime. There was a giant ice sculpture that was lit up later with fireworks. Needless to say, only remnants under the snow were left if that one.


Great photos of the ice sculptures. Sorry your DH has a cold. Hope it doesn't linger.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. So I have been to Indiana and back now. Travel weather was cloudy but dry which I was very grateful for. Graduation went well and GD is very happy to be done with high school. She started a job the following Saturday.
> I have a doctors appointment today with my new PC. Weather is nice enough I think I will walk since she is just down the road.
> Sorry to hear of all the furbaby losses. Hugs to all.
> I quickly read the last few pages and will have to go back further in order to catch up.
> ...


Congratulations to your GD on her graduation.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if it still is, but clothing and fabric used to be treated with formaldehyde before being brought into the USA. That lingering odor could be the cause of the headache.


I also find that sometimes the lighting they use in stores gives me a headache


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1pm and I am curled up on the couch. Got my groceries done and put away. Ready for a nap. My head is stuffy and it is pounding.
> 
> Just looked over and saw this....
> Well now doesn't he just look cozy.


He looks so comfy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I also find that sometimes the lighting they use in stores gives me a headache


I'm thinking that's more likely for me because my eyes seem to hurt.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Linda, it does look better than in the picture but I won't be using any brown shades for a long time


To me, it looks really cute, but I guess brown just isn't your colour! The things you do in red or blue and white look stunning, but those would not be 'my' colours. All just a matter of taste. Someone is going to look very sweet, wrapped up in your doggie set! Great work! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's adorable!!!!


Thank you Kaye and Liz


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this email with a free knitting and crochet e-book of patterns. Thought I'd share.

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/Soft%20Essentials%20eBook%20Michaels.pdf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

May not be your preference of colors but very masculine looking and what a delightful gift for a little boy. Beautiful work as usual.


Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, she must have as she, the baby, and the neighbor were being interview. I should have stated that.



Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, I hope that the mom got out with no problem also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you quite sure about the pictures also posting on the digest? Nothing I've recently posted has shown up there. Sam, can you check with admin about this?



Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, looks like I need to do a lot of catching up. So sorry you couldn't be with DBIL because of the flooding. Could really be dangerous to get stuck though in flooded areas and get carried off like happens in parts of the US with floods.
> 
> Sugarsugar, Grandma again, Congratulations on a new DGD. So glad DD isn't as sick this time if I understood correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this email with a free knitting and crochet e-book of patterns. Thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/Soft%20Essentials%20eBook%20Michaels.pdf


Ooh some lovely things on there, I'm liking the shawl and baby blanket especially. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this email with a free knitting and crochet e-book of patterns. Thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/Soft%20Essentials%20eBook%20Michaels.pdf


Thanks - some nice patterns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


angelam said:


> Beautiful ice sculptures, such a lot of work goes in to something that is only around for a short time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo! Just got the text that Taxes have been accepted and and the filing complete, they text me when the funds are released, lol, usually I get the text a few days after the funds are in my account.


That is good news , hope you get lots of money


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Deuce on the sofa.....looks much like my house and sofas....filled with pups!


gagesmom said:


> 1pm and I am curled up on the couch. Got my groceries done and put away. Ready for a nap. My head is stuffy and it is pounding.
> 
> Just looked over and saw this....
> Well now doesn't he just look cozy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check today's digest then knit some. TTYL ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I woke up to find it had snowed and all the ice sculptures were hidden beneath. By the time we checked out the sculptures were visible again. Apparently the day before we arrived they had a festival called Fire and Ice, complete with a Polar Bear plunge, meaning some people go for a swim in ice cold water. Crazy, but I'd love to see sometime. There was a giant ice sculpture that was lit up later with fireworks. Needless to say, only remnants under the snow were left if that one.


Beautiful sculptures Daralene


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> 1pm and I am curled up on the couch. Got my groceries done and put away. Ready for a nap. My head is stuffy and it is pounding.
> 
> Just looked over and saw this....
> Well now doesn't he just look cozy.


Lol, he says it's nap time!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


I know what you mean about garments not turning out the way we thought. I made 2 BSJs for my little nephews, and they looked horrible. Frogged them both and used the yarn for dishcloths. Even though you don't like the colors, the set is adorable!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I woke up to find it had snowed and all the ice sculptures were hidden beneath. By the time we checked out the sculptures were visible again. Apparently the day before we arrived they had a festival called Fire and Ice, complete with a Polar Bear plunge, meaning some people go for a swim in ice cold water. Crazy, but I'd love to see sometime. There was a giant ice sculpture that was lit up later with fireworks. Needless to say, only remnants under the snow were left if that one.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news that the appointment is sooner than expected.


Much sooner than I was thinking!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I miss Mollie, but Bailey and Fancy have seemed more relaxed. I guess they were a little afraid of her aggressiveness. Difficult decision, but it was the best.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am seeing so much beautiful knitting! Everyone has been very busy. I need to decide on what I'm going to start!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1pm and I am curled up on the couch. Got my groceries done and put away. Ready for a nap. My head is stuffy and it is pounding.
> 
> Just looked over and saw this....
> Well now doesn't he just look cozy.


Lazy day for man and beast. Great picture.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lazy day for man and beast. Great picture.


She's lovely! What's her name?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lazy day for man and beast. Great picture.


Cute.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Agnes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Julie. Good news! You should have the number in the recent calls in your mobile phone. You could call them back to ask where you need to go.


I tried that just now, Tami and it goes straight to a fax machine!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Agnes ????????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry you've lost yet another kitty & that the poor dog has to be put down, such a hard task. The link to those photos was amazing, such beautiful & intersting places
> 
> Cathy, congratulations on the baby girl, as said before, now she will be able to reused many things she had for Serena
> 
> ...


They are also doing a liver scan, I've just found out, that will be next Wednesday, I was told best to have that done first.
That does seem pricey with no envelope.
Hope all goes well for his exam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Glad you can get in so quickly, April is a long ways off.


It is going to be a busy two weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good news on your appointment!
> It's good that you have someone who will look after your fathers grave.


Yes it is on both counts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


Sorry that you're unhappy with it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's lovely! What's her name?


This is Molly D, 11 year old beagle. She is the most gentle beagle ever to share my home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you got to visit your father's grave and got appt.
> Sam, wonderful link.


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are also doing a liver scan, I've just found out, that will be next Wednesday, I was told best to have that done first.
> That does seem pricey with no envelope.
> Hope all goes well for his exam.


Julie, good to know that they are going to do this first. Sometimes there can be a blocking of the liver which impacts the pancreas and can cause diabetic type symptoms. It will be a busy and a bit stressful two weeks for you. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I woke up to find it had snowed and all the ice sculptures were hidden beneath. By the time we checked out the sculptures were visible again. Apparently the day before we arrived they had a festival called Fire and Ice, complete with a Polar Bear plunge, meaning some people go for a swim in ice cold water. Crazy, but I'd love to see sometime. There was a giant ice sculpture that was lit up later with fireworks. Needless to say, only remnants under the snow were left if that one.


They do look good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of YAY. JULIE, so glad you are getting to go in sooner!!! Hope it is with good results. Please keep us posted. Prayers coming your way.


Thank you, Daralene.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1pm and I am curled up on the couch. Got my groceries done and put away. Ready for a nap. My head is stuffy and it is pounding.
> 
> Just looked over and saw this....
> Well now doesn't he just look cozy.


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Are you quite sure about the pictures also posting on the digest? Nothing I've recently posted has shown up there. Sam, can you check with admin about this?


They show up in 'Newest Pictures' Gwen - so one does need to be cautious, especially when it is the GK's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lazy day for man and beast. Great picture.


Hello Molly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, good to know that they are going to do this first. Sometimes there can be a blocking of the liver which impacts the pancreas and can cause diabetic type symptoms. It will be a busy and a bit stressful two weeks for you. I'll be thinking of you.


I also have a chit for a full range of blood tests, that should go through tomorrow- trying to sort out why I get so fatigued.
Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, I really like the sweater set and think it is perfect for a little one. I imagine the colors show up better in person, but it is truly a little treasure. Great job.


Thank you Daralene


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They show up in 'Newest Pictures' Gwen - so one does need to be cautious, especially when it is the GK's.


I didn't realize it went there as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't realize it went there as well.


Yes, one of the innovations with the new software.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I really like the puppy sweater. It's colors are muted enough that it will go nicely with any outfit the child wears.
> So sorry, Sam, for your furbabys demises. This is a hard situation and decision to make.
> Off today, low cases so it was my turn to have a day off with pay. I am getting the income tax stuff ready to take to the tax person. Was in a panic at first as thought I'd lost the W-2 form, but found it had slid under the kitchen table. Wonderful. Had to take a break, catch up with the KAL to clear my mind. Now back to the kitchen table and taxes.


Thank you Joyce


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL She is getting brave. She will be his best friend before long I reckon.
> 
> Oh and DD had her ultrasound today and it IS a girl! 100%. Yay.


Congratulations! It will be nice to use the baby items that you have saved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I also have a chit for a full range of blood tests, that should go through tomorrow- trying to sort out why I get so fatigued.
> Thanks.


Energy is such a gift. If there is reincarnation I would ask for the gift of energy. Hope you can get it sorted out Julie and they can help. Sounds like someone is really trying to help. I have a doctor who is trying to help me too. Once I get certain things in order she will treat a few other problems that might help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is on both counts.


How wonderful, re: care for your father's grave.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do look good!


Thanks Julie, especially knowing your talent with photography.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Are you quite sure about the pictures also posting on the digest? Nothing I've recently posted has shown up there. Sam, can you check with admin about this?


I didn't know till I looked at Newest pictures and saw what I had posted here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Are you quite sure about the pictures also posting on the digest? Nothing I've recently posted has shown up there. Sam, can you check with admin about this?


Daralene is right Gwen if you click on newest pictures you will see all the pictures posted on there


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sculptures Daralene


Thank you. Do they do ice
Plunges in Sweden?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Lovely little sweater set all the same.


Thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Pammie. Hoping you aren't this cold down there but know it must feel like it when those northern winds get down your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Lazy day for man and beast. Great picture.


Adorable 
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 1pm and I am curled up on the couch. Got my groceries done and put away. Ready for a nap. My head is stuffy and it is pounding.
> 
> Just looked over and saw this....
> Well now doesn't he just look cozy.


Awww, he looks like I've felt all morning and that's where I've been all day too. Guess the fact that I need some food is my motivation to get moving.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


It is a lovely set. Some little boy will look charming in it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> To me, it looks really cute, but I guess brown just isn't your colour! The things you do in red or blue and white look stunning, but those would not be 'my' colours. All just a matter of taste. Someone is going to look very sweet, wrapped up in your doggie set! Great work! :sm24:


No brown isn't a colour I usually go for , bought two pair of identical flat shoes a while back, one brown pair one black pair , the black pair are really comfy and I wear them a lot , the brown pair are like new and in the wardrobe somewhere


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Great photos of the ice sculptures. Sorry your DH has a cold. Hope it doesn't linger.


Thank you. 
Hope so too. You would think since he just had it that he wouldn't get it again but it must have mutated. He is really healthy so his immune system should have knocked it out. He is quite surprised and too busy to be sick.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Do they do ice
> Plunges in Sweden?


Yes and then into saunas ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Lazy day for man and beast. Great picture.


Molly is cute


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this drawing! This would be awesome to enter in that artist contest that he has entered in the past. I really think he should find a venue that would display some of his work and put it for sale. Excellent work Matthew!


The drawing is too small for the competition. It is only about 6" x 8". He used his small drawing pad to draw on.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pammie. Hoping you aren't this cold down there but know it must feel like it when those northern winds get down your way.


We are having gorgeous spring weather. I hope it lasts!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, sounds like you must have been feeling a little bit under weather. Hope the tests give you some answers and it is always nice when they can get scheduled and you can get them done, 
Those puppies make me jealous wish I could just spread out like that and sleep. 
Just got back from the hospital, got all ready and drove in and reported to the floor I was supposed to go to and was told I was not needed. So back home I came. Turned out ok, really tired the last few days and this will be nice to have the rest of the afternoon and night home but I did have to do my hair and make up!!, 
So good to catch up with you all!,


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It's all about the attitude!!!! This song shares what Bella's life is all about.

"Hey!
I’m not giving up today
There's nothing getting in my way
And if you knock knock me over
I will get back up again
Oh!
If something goes a little wrong
Well you can go ahead and bring it on
'Cause if you knock knock me over, I will get back up again"
Trolls movie 2016

Appropriate words for Bellas favorite song currently from the movie Trolls. She has more determination then most. The best 14.99 purchase on a tablet so she can watch over and over and fit in some snuggle time with us. Something she has wanted lately as she moves pretty slow in the mornings. Her vitals have been a bit off from her baseline again and she's had some more then her share of pain daily but lately with her legs and severe headaches, or so we think that is what she has been experiencing . Prayers we can find a way to keep her comfortable and her vitals even out some.
#SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure #shesworthacure


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 31 January '17

A very rainy, damp and cold ending to the month of January. At least for now the temperature is above freezing - and I hope it stays there. There is no need for icy conditions.

Avery has the beginning of a basketball tourney tonight. Not sure where it is. Hope he winds.

I need to start going to bed earlier - this sleeping most of the day away is not a good thing. Regardless of when I get up I still feel groggy most of the day.

 Lo Mein with Mushrooms and Snow Peas

Shiitake mushrooms add heft to this lo mein, but feel free to add shredded chicken to make the dish even more substantial.

TOTAL TIME: 30 MIN 
SERVINGS: 4

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup low-sodium chicken broth 
3 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
2 tablespoons Chinese oyster sauce
1/2 teaspoon toasted sesame oil
1 teaspoon Chinese chile-garlic sauce, plus more for serving
12 ounces fresh linguine or spaghetti
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/2 pound shiitake mushrooms, stems discarded and caps thinly sliced
1 tablespoon minced peeled fresh ginger
1 garlic clove, minced
6 ounces snow peas, trimmed
3 scallions, julienned

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. Bring a large saucepan of water to a boil.

2. In a small bowl, combine the chicken broth with the soy sauce, oyster sauce, sesame oil and the 1 teaspoon of chile sauce.

3. Add the linguine to the boiling water and cook until al dente, about 3 minutes. Drain and rinse the linguine briefly.

4. In a large nonstick skillet, heat the vegetable oil.

5. Add the mushrooms and cook over high heat, stirring occasionally, until tender and browned, about 5 minutes.

6. Add the ginger and garlic and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute.

7. Add the linguine and snow peas and cook, stirring and tossing occasionally, until the snow peas are barely cooked, about 2 minutes.

8. Stir the sauce and add it to the skillet along with the scallions. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the sauce is absorbed and the noodles are browned in spots, about 5 minutes.

9. Serve right away, passing more chile sauce on the side.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Bright, cranberry-inflected Beaujolais.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/lo-mein-mushrooms-and-snow-peas?xid=NL_DISH012717

italian cream puffs with custard filling - st. joseph's day pastries

These Italian cream puffs with a rich custard filling are a classic Italian dessert. They are traditionally eaten on St. Joseph's Day (19 March), but I say indulge in them year-round!

Author: Joanne Bruno 
Serving size: 1 pastry
Yield: 12 large or 24 small pastries

Ingredients

For the pastry
2¾ cups unbleached AP flour
⅛ tsp salt
½ tsp baking soda
2 cups water
9½ tbsp butter
6 large eggs

For the custard
1 cup sugar
½ cup flour
¼ tsp salt
3 cups whole milk
4 egg yolks
3 tbsp unsalted butter
1½ tsp vanilla extract
1 tbsp rum

Instructions

For the pastry

1. Preheat oven to 425. Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper. Sift the flour, salt, and baking soda together and set aside.

2. In a heavy saucepan, heat the water. Add the butter. When melted, remove the pan from the stove and add the flour mixture all at once.

3. Beat with a wooden spoon, then return the pan to medium-high heat, beating the mixture until it comes away from the sides of the pan.

4. Remove the pan from the heat and add the eggs one at a time, beating with a wooden spoon or hand mixer in-between additions to mix well.

5. Fill a pastry bag fitted with a ½-inch tip with the cream puff batter.

6. Squeeze out 3-inch puffs, about ½ inch apart on a cookie sheet.

7. Bake 20 minutes or until golden brown.

8. When done, carefully slit the side of each cream puff with a knife to allow steam to escape and to prevent the puffs from becoming soggy inside. Transfer to cooling racks and let cool.

For the custard

1. In saucepan over moderate heat, combine sugar, flour and salt.

2. Add milk gradually, cooking and stirring until mixture is thick and bubbly.

3. Lower heat, stirring for 2 minutes and remove from heat.

4. In a small bowl, add cream mixture to eggs slowly.

5. Return mixture back to pan. Bring to gently boil for 2 more minutes, adding butter, rum, and vanilla.

6. Transfer to a shallow bowl to cool, placing plastic wrap on the top of the custard to prevent a skin forming.

Refrigerate.

1. Once custard has cooled completely, pipe into opened pastry shells until they are so full they might pop, top with a cherry, and dust with powdered sugar.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2012/02/recipe-italian-cream-puffs-with-custard-filling-st-josephs-day-pastries.html#_a5y_p=3555627

For those of you like me who didn't know:

BROCCOLI RABE
Pronunciation: [RAHB]

A vegetable related to both the cabbage and turnip family, the leafy green broccoli raab has 6- to 9-inch stalks and scattered clusters of tiny broccolilike buds. It's also called American gai lan, brocoletti di rape, Italian broccoli, rabe, rape and rapini. The greens have a pungent, bitter flavor that is not particularly popular in America where, more often than not, they're used as animal fodder. Italians are particularly fond of broccoli raab, however, and cook it in a variety of ways including frying, steaming and braising. It can also be used in soups or salads. Broccoli raab should be wrapped in a plastic bag and refrigerated for no more than 5 days.

http://www.foodterms.com/encyclopedia/broccoli-rabe/index.html?oc=linkback

Rigatoni Broccoli Rabe Bake.

REP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 1 HOUR
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 15 MINUTES
Serves 6-8	
Ingredients

1 bunch broccoli rabe, ends trimmed - roughly chopped into bit size pieces
2 tablespoons olive oil
Kosher salt + pepper
3 ounces pancetta, chopped (optional, but adds great flavor)
1 small yellow onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1 red pepper, diced
1 pound ground spicy Italian chicken sausage
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
1/2 cup oil packed sun-dried tomatoes, drained + chopped
1 cup milk
3/4 cup red wine (or water
2 bay leaves
1 pound rigatoni
8 ounces fresh mozzarella cheese, torn
1/2 cup crumbled blue or goat cheese (or your favorite!)

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

1. Place the broccoli rabe on a large, rimmed baking sheet and toss with the olive oil, salt, and pepper. Roast until the broccoli rabe is roasted + crisp, about 10-15 minutes or until the broccoli rabe is tender crisp. Remove from the oven.

Meanwhile, make the sauce.

1. In a heavy bottomed pot, cook the pancetta over medium heat, stirring until the pancetta is lightly browned, about 5 minutes.

2. Add the onion, garlic and red pepper. Cook, stirring until the veggies are softened, about 5 minutes.

3. Push the veggies off to the side of the pan and increase the heat to medium-high.

4. Add 1 tablespoon of olive oil to the center of the pan and crumble in the ground sausage. Cook without stirring for 3 minutes and then begin breaking up the meat. Continue to cook, stirring occasionally, until well browned, about 5 minutes.

5. Add the oregano, basil, and thyme. Cook another minute or so.

6. Add the tomatoes, sun-dried tomatoes, milk, wine, bay leaves, and a good pinch of salt + pepper to the pot. Cook the sauce over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until thickened, about 30 minutes. Discard the bay leaves, taste to season with salt and pepper. Remove from the heat.

7. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Boil the pasta until al dente, drain and toss with the tomato sauce + roasted broccoli rabe.

8. Transfer the pasta to a 9x13 inch baking dish. Top with Gorgonzola and mozzarella cheese.

9. Bake for 25-30 minutes or until the cheese is melted and gooey. Remove and let sit 5 minutes. Serve.

NOTE: All that roasted broccoli rabe makes this one count as a "Healthy January" recipe… ????

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/rigatoni-broccoli-rabe-bake/

Butternut Squash Cornbread

The secret ingredient in this tasty cornbread is butternut squash. Pumpkin, acorn squash, or another cooked and mashed winter squash would work as well.
The squash adds flavor and moisture to this classic buttermilk cornbread. If you like a less sweet cornbread, reduce or omit the sugar in the recipe. Dried or fresh chopped herbs would make a nice addition for a savory cornbread.

Author: Diana Rattray
Southern Food Expert
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 30 minutes
Total Time: 45 minutes
Yield: 8 Servings

INGREDIENTS

1 cup stone-ground cornmeal or white cornmeal
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup light brown sugar, packed
1 large egg
1/2 to 3/4 cup buttermilk
1 cup cooked mashed butternut squash
1 tablespoon vegetable oil

PREPARATION

1. Grease an 8-inch square baking pan or deep-dish pie plate or spray it with nonstick cooking spray. Heat oven to 375 F (190 C/Gas 5).

2. In a mixing bowl combine the cornmeal, flour, baking soda, baking powder, salt and brown sugar.

3. In another bowl, whisk together the egg, 1/2 cup of the buttermilk, the mashed squash, and vegetable oil.

4. Combine the wet ingredients with the dry ingredients; mix until well blended, adding more buttermilk if needed. The batter will be thick, but easy to stir by hand.

5. Spread batter in the prepared baking pan.

6. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, until nicely browned.

Note: This is a delicious cornbread for fall and winter dishes. Serve it with beans, greens, soups, or chili.

Tips and Variations: Use a cast iron skillet for a crusty cornbread. Add enough vegetable oil or bacon drippings to coat the bottom of the skillet and heat it in the oven before adding the batter.

Pumpkin Cornbread: Replace the mashed butternut squash with 1 cup of canned pumpkin puree

http://southernfood.about.com/od/cornbread/r/r81018a.htm?utm_campaign=eathealthy&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8700029&utm_term=bouncex

Buttery Cornbread with Corn Kernels

This is a delicious, buttery cornbread made with the addition of corn kernels. If you like a sweeter cornbread, add 1/4 cup of sugar to the batter. This cornbread is the perfect bread for a meal of beans or peas, or bake it to serve with chili or greens.

Author: Diana Rattray
Southern Food Expert
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 23 minutes
Total Time: 33 minutes
Yield: 8 Servings

INGREDIENTS

1 1/2 cups cornmeal
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon sugar, optional 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 scant teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup canned or cooked frozen corn kernels, drained
1 1/2 cups buttermilk, well shaken
1 large egg
6 tablespoons melted butter, divided

PREPARATION

1. Heat the oven to 400° F. Place a cast iron skillet in the oven to heat for 10 minutes.

2. In a large bowl, combine the cornmeal, flour, sugar, if using, baking powder, salt, and soda. Whisk to blend ingredients thoroughly. Stir in the corn kernels.

3. In another bowl, whisk the buttermilk and eggs together until well blended. Whisk in 4 tablespoons of the melted butter.

4. Carefully take the hot skillet out of the oven and set it on a rack. Add the remaining 2 tablespoons of butter to the skillet. Swirl the pan slightly to cover the bottom with the butter.

5. Combine the dry ingredients with the buttermilk mixture until blended.

6. Pour the batter into the pan and return the pan to the oven.

7. Bake for 23 to 26 minutes, until golden brown and crusty along the sides.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/cornbread/r/Buttery-Cornbread-with-Corn-Kernels.htm

A Delicious and Healthy Cloud Bread Recipe

Ingredients

3 eggs, separated
3 tablespoons cream cheese
1/4 teaspoon baking powder (or cream of tartar)

Optional
1 tablespoon of honey (or a natural sweetener)
Salt
Garlic Powder
Rosemary

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 300°F. Meanwhile, separate the eggs, removing the yolk from the white.

2. In one bowl, mix the egg yolks, cream cheese, and honey until smooth.

3. In the second bowl, add 1/4 teaspoon baking powder (or cream of tartar if using) to the whites and beat the whites on high speed until they are fluffy with firm peaks. The egg whites should have a whipped cream consistency.

4. Then fold the egg yolk mixture into the egg whites carefully and slowly, retaining, as much as possible, the fluffiness of the egg whites. Do not let the mixture melt.

5. Spoon the mixture into 10-12 even rounds on a baking sheet and sprinkle with rosemary (if using) and put in the oven.

6. Bake the bread for 17 to 20 minutes on the middle rack, then broil for 1 minute until they become golden brown.

7. Remove from the oven, leave to cool and enjoy.

Storage: Cloud bread may be stored in a container for three days on the counter and seven days in the refrigerator. It can also be stored in the freezer.

Enjoy! This guilt-free treat works great as a hamburger bun or sandwich bread. You can toast it and enjoy with jam for a tasty breakfast.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24397

Overnight Oatmeal

Here is an easy way to serve a crowd a hearty breakfast before facing the elements for a day of winter sports. You can assemble it in the slow cooker in the evening and wake up to a bowl of hot, nourishing oatmeal. The slow cooker eliminates the need for constant stirring and ensures an exceptionally creamy consistency. It is important to use steel-cut oats; old-fashioned oats become too soft during slow-cooking.

SERVINGS: 8

Ingredients

8 cup(s) water
2 cup(s) oats, steel cut
1/3 cup(s) cranberries, dried
1/3 cup(s) apricot(s), dried, chopped 
1/4 teaspoon salt or to taste

Instructions

1. Combine water, oats, dried cranberries, dried apricots and salt in a 5- or 6-quart slow cooker. Turn heat to low. Put the lid on and cook until the oats are tender and the porridge is creamy, 7 to 8 hours.

Stovetop Variation:

1. Halve the above recipe to accommodate the size of most double boilers: Combine 4 cups water, 1 cup steel-cut oats, 3 tablespoons dried cranberries, 3 tablespoons dried apricots and 1/8 teaspoon salt in the top of a double boiler.

2. Cover and cook over boiling water for about 1 1/2 hours, checking the water level in the bottom of the double boiler from time to time.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 193, Fat 3g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 77mg, Saturated Fat 0g, Protein 6g, Fiber 9g, Carbohydrates 34g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, GERD, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/overnight-oatmeal-1/

Sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, pretty special you and Bill so enjoy spending time together. Tourism is fun, but a great marriage is very very special.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shucks - i was hoping for a boy - then you would have had one of each. congrats - and may the baby be healthy, wealthy and wise. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> LOL She is getting brave. She will be his best friend before long I reckon.
> 
> Oh and DD had her ultrasound today and it IS a girl! 100%. Yay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't think that there could be anything wrong julie - you never smoked. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> She is so much closer, than I am, and with Ivan remembering dad so fondly all could work out well. I am trying not to worry about my lungs!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday agnescr and many more to come. she has not been on for quite a while. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday today- * Agnescr* in Fife- not at all sure how she is- couldn't find her on facebook, so I've sent a message via Google.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> He looks so comfy.


He sure does. Think it is nap time for me. I'm now on Zantac 300 mg. for reflux and Viberzi 100 mg for colitis and of course Lyrica for FM and clobesteral cream for lychin sclerosis. Singlehandidly supporting BIG PHARM!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pain can do that to a person - have they not addressed his problem with pain? maybe that needs looked at. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. He's always been polite to me but my SIL says he's been miserable with everyone for the last few months. It could be that he's in constant pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize you had been having such heavy rains. good that you turned around - it could have well been worse on the return trip. --- sam



KateB said:


> Didn't have Caitlin this week as DS#2 was home (that's only a Tuesday), but yes Luke's here Wednesday, Thursday & Friday afternoons. We set off today to visit my brother, but the flooding on the roads was so bad that we turned back - it was still just passable, but we reckoned it wasn't going to get any better for the return journey. DB was getting an MRI scan today and as they were sedating him beforehand he may well have been dopey whilst we were there anyway. I'll go back down on my own on Friday whilst DH looks after Luke here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw that - what a cute summer dress that would make - i'm thinking yellow - oh sonja. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got this free pattern in an email from Premier Yarn.com today. Thought it beautiful; wished I had a little one to make it for!
> 
> https://www.premieryarns.com/products/premier-lily-of-the-valley-christening-gown-free-download?utm_source=1-31-17B&utm_campaign=1-31-17B&utm_medium=email
> 
> Or if this link doesn't work:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm hoping this is the end of it - i am tired of losing the pets. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I am so sorry about precous kitty and also about Max. I agree it would be better if Gary could go ahead and take Max now rather than have him suffering another 24 hours but at the same time glad he is going to put an end to Max's suffering soon. Hugs for you and the family as you go through this loss of your furbabies. Wish I could bring up my furbabies for a visit as you go through this. The love from our furbabies is so unconditional and comforting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amen sister and again i say - amen. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I suggested he watch someone he loved suffer as I think it's so terrible to watch someone struggle & be unable to do anything for them but yes, your idea is good too! That's one of the reasons I'm in favour of the new proposed "right to die" legislation. I know it could be abused if not careful but I think when you are terminal, you should be able to say enough is enough


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about murphy's law. what are the tests for and what will he be able to do once he passes them all? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry you've lost yet another kitty & that the poor dog has to be put down, such a hard task. The link to those photos was amazing, such beautiful & intersting places
> 
> Cathy, congratulations on the baby girl, as said before, now she will be able to reused many things she had for Serena
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so was i --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!????????????????????????????????????


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

thewren said:


> more sadness at the moser household. miracle kitty was killed on the road during the night - she was such a precious kitty. wednesday evening gary will take max to the vet and have him put down. max was standing in the kitchen this morning while i was there making the sounds that you know mean he is in pain. the report today said that there was cancer in the stomach and no doubt all through his body. avery has a tournament basketball game tomorrow night - i am angry that gary won't take him tomorrow night - he could be late to the game. it is not fair to max to let him suffer another 24 hours. hopefully this is the end for a while. my heart is sad. --- sam


Goodness it is a sad day. Isn't it. So sorry about the kitty and hope max is out of pain soon. Are there alot of kitties at your house? I hope you still have one left at least.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - they are perfect - any self respecting baby would love wearing it. i think they turned out lovely. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry you've lost yet another kitty & that the poor dog has to be put down, such a hard task. The link to those photos was amazing, such beautiful & intersting places
> 
> Cathy, congratulations on the baby girl, as said before, now she will be able to reused many things she had for Serena
> 
> ...


No wonder you are cross- that's a huge amount to pay for a card and then no envelope. And it's not like you can use an envelope you have at home as cards are all different sizes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you make the little shoes and the top of the picture? they are most cute. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so are boys. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yippee!!! Though boy or girl as long as it's a healthy baby is great, a baby girl is so much fun to dress.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to bill to get him back in the pink real quick. it sounds as if you both could stand some time away with nothing planned - just getting rested and back in sync. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, looks like I need to do a lot of catching up. So sorry you couldn't be with DBIL because of the flooding. Could really be dangerous to get stuck though in flooded areas and get carried off like happens in parts of the US with floods.
> 
> Sugarsugar, Grandma again, Congratulations on a new DGD. So glad DD isn't as sick this time if I understood correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, it is.


Last year a friend was expecting their first grandchild. Her DH went for a rest one morning and she went to check him before she left home only to find that He had gone to be with Jesus. She didn't make it to the Bible Study she was leaving for. So when the GS arrived it was bittersweet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yippee!!! Though boy or girl as long as it's a healthy baby is great, a baby girl is so much fun to dress.


And knit for!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those were wonderful daralene - looks mighty cold though. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I woke up to find it had snowed and all the ice sculptures were hidden beneath. By the time we checked out the sculptures were visible again. Apparently the day before we arrived they had a festival called Fire and Ice, complete with a Polar Bear plunge, meaning some people go for a swim in ice cold water. Crazy, but I'd love to see sometime. There was a giant ice sculpture that was lit up later with fireworks. Needless to say, only remnants under the snow were left if that one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound. did you have time to knit while you were gone? --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all. So I have been to Indiana and back now. Travel weather was cloudy but dry which I was very grateful for. Graduation went well and GD is very happy to be done with high school. She started a job the following Saturday.
> I have a doctors appointment today with my new PC. Weather is nice enough I think I will walk since she is just down the road.
> Sorry to hear of all the furbaby losses. Hugs to all.
> I quickly read the last few pages and will have to go back further in order to catch up.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is the best kind of 'getting away' - just doing nothing. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm off for a nap. All this fun has tired me out. :sm23: I ordered Prosecco, cheese with crackers and fresh fruit, which was blackberries, blueberries, and strawberries, and a vase of flowers to surprise DH. He was pretty tired, so after a fabulous brunch we checked in at the Inn and just watched some lovely old-fashioned movies on TCM, Turner Classic Movies, while DH drifted in and out of sleep till time for dinner. We don't make the best of tourists for getting out and doing things, but nonetheless, enjoy the down time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I woke up to find it had snowed and all the ice sculptures were hidden beneath. By the time we checked out the sculptures were visible again. Apparently the day before we arrived they had a festival called Fire and Ice, complete with a Polar Bear plunge, meaning some people go for a swim in ice cold water. Crazy, but I'd love to see sometime. There was a giant ice sculpture that was lit up later with fireworks. Needless to say, only remnants under the snow were left if that one.


Wow- those are just amazing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is going to be a busy two weeks.


Good luck with all your tests Julie , hope this means you are closer to getting your operation done


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 1pm and I am curled up on the couch. Got my groceries done and put away. Ready for a nap. My head is stuffy and it is pounding.
> 
> Just looked over and saw this....
> Well now doesn't he just look cozy.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


I think you did an excellent job on it and I like the colors you choose!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Linda, it does look better than in the picture but I won't be using any brown shades for a long time


I like brown for toddlers- the dogs looked good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - i like the looks of that shawl. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this email with a free knitting and crochet e-book of patterns. Thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/Soft%20Essentials%20eBook%20Michaels.pdf


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Are you quite sure about the pictures also posting on the digest? Nothing I've recently posted has shown up there. Sam, can you check with admin about this?


Not on the digest. But there is a spot where the photos posted show up. Many look at it but I never do. Look at the top where it says Newest Photos. If you then click on the photo it takes you to the post (just checked it out!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i saw that - what a cute summer dress that would make - i'm thinking yellow - oh sonja. --- sam


It's been on my to do list for a while Sam I too was thinking a summer dress rather than a christening gown . I have some yellow yarn maybe I'll knit it , although at the moment I've gone a little or maybe a lot crazy with patterns , I've finished the puppy set and had full intentions of looking up double knitting but instead I now have half a dress , and 2 pair of shorts on the needles and no they are not matching pairs for husband and me . Wonder what he would say if I told him they were :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i have sent in the question - we will see how quickly they answer. i can hardly think they would automatically post it elsewhere on knitting paradise without express permission for the person posting the picture. i will let you know as soon as i hear. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Are you quite sure about the pictures also posting on the digest? Nothing I've recently posted has shown up there. Sam, can you check with admin about this?


i see - asked and answered. i think this is wrong and shall register my disapproval to admin. i don't think it is right. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i crocheted i would definitely be doing that blanket - very cute. --- sam



Fan said:


> Ooh some lovely things on there, I'm liking the shawl and baby blanket especially. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are also doing a liver scan, I've just found out, that will be next Wednesday, I was told best to have that done first.
> That does seem pricey with no envelope.
> Hope all goes well for his exam.


Is that for you? Why a liver scan?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no one can relax like a dog or a cat and they do get into some strange positions. very cute - what is her name? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Lazy day for man and beast. Great picture.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> did you make the little shoes and the top of the picture? they are most cute. --- sam


Yes they are my own pattern . I've been making some more with the little oddments of yarn i have left


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why do they want to do a liver scan? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> They are also doing a liver scan, I've just found out, that will be next Wednesday, I was told best to have that done first.
> That does seem pricey with no envelope.
> Hope all goes well for his exam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It is a lovely set. Some little boy will look charming in it.


Thank you Mary


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and they are loving it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> He sure does. Think it is nap time for me. I'm now on Zantac 300 mg. for reflux and Viberzi 100 mg for colitis and of course Lyrica for FM and clobesteral cream for lychin sclerosis. Singlehandidly supporting BIG PHARM!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you.
> Hope so too. You would think since he just had it that he wouldn't get it again but it must have mutated. He is really healthy so his immune system should have knocked it out. He is quite surprised and too busy to be sick.


Maybe these late nights are wearing him down. Did he get a flu shot?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I know what you mean about garments not turning out the way we thought. I made 2 BSJs for my little nephews, and they looked horrible. Frogged them both and used the yarn for dishcloths. Even though you don't like the colors, the set is adorable!


Thank you , some things just don't turn out the way we expect them too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had two new litters - seven in all - elsa kitty was the mother of both - she got hit a couple of days ago. of the seven we have four left - i think. there are also three others - poe kitty - snow white kitty and patchwork kitty. it is enough - still - i wish they would leave the road alone. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Goodness it is a sad day. Isn't it. So sorry about the kitty and hope max is out of pain soon. Are there alot of kitties at your house? I hope you still have one left at least.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just look at sonja's sweater set and you know that is wrong. --- sam



darowil said:


> And knit for!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It's all about the attitude!!!! This song shares what Bella's life is all about.
> 
> "Hey!
> I'm not giving up today
> ...


Great song for Bella. Sorry that she's experiencing more pain. Keep praying for her to improve.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell him and see. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's been on my to do list for a while Sam I too was thinking a summer dress rather than a christening gown . I have some yellow yarn maybe I'll knit it , although at the moment I've gone a little or maybe a lot crazy with patterns , I've finished the puppy set and had full intentions of looking up double knitting but instead I now have half a dress , and 2 pair of shorts on the needles and no they are not matching pairs for husband and me . Wonder what he would say if I told him they were :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - i have sent in the question - we will see how quickly they answer. i can hardly think they would automatically post it elsewhere on knitting paradise without express permission for the person posting the picture. i will let you know as soon as i hear. --- sam


Once it is posted on KP it is open to the whole world to see no matter what part of KP it is on (other than the PMs). And once posted on KP I'm sure that they can do put them wherever they want. If you don't want it to be seen by anyone simply don't post it anywhere. That is why Vicky and Brett never post photos of Elizabeth- once out there is no way of controlling where it goes and what is done with it.
If you want someone to see a photo without it going public you can now send them by PM.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are most cute sonja. my aunt annis had a pair of adult shoes like the pink ones with the crossed fabric. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes they are my own pattern . I've been making some more with the little oddments of yarn i have left


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> just look at sonja's sweater set and you know that is wrong. --- sam


The large majority of patterns I like the look of are for girls. There are some lovely ones for boys but more for girls IMHO. But maybe that is becuase I am a 'girl' and so like girlie things. Or becuase with 2 girls and now a GD it is what I am used to. And most of the ones that do boys also work for girls but not vice versa.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry about yor family's pets Sam .


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry about yor family's pets Sam .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

adorable! This is Molly, right? What a love she is.


flyty1n said:


> Lazy day for man and beast. Great picture.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my, I never realized this. Thank you to Daralene and to you for clarifying this for me.


Lurker 2 said:


> They show up in 'Newest Pictures' Gwen - so one does need to be cautious, especially when it is the GK's.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, Julie explained this to me. Thank you for letting me/us know about it. Of course, nothing posted here I wouldn't possibly post elsewhere but still nice to know others are viewing. ????


Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't know till I looked at Newest pictures and saw what I had posted here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i had children i would definitely think about taking a vacation here. wish they had one here in defiance. --- sam

http://modernmarketingjapan.blogspot.com.au/2012/04/best-childrens-sports-park-and-obstacle.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not on the digest. But there is a spot where the photos posted show up. Many look at it but I never do. Look at the top where it says Newest Photos. If you then click on the photo it takes you to the post (just checked it out!)


I don't have "Newest Photos" as an option.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know you are Sam. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


thewren said:


> i'm hoping this is the end of it - i am tired of losing the pets. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's been on my to do list for a while Sam I too was thinking a summer dress rather than a christening gown . I have some yellow yarn maybe I'll knit it , although at the moment I've gone a little or maybe a lot crazy with patterns , I've finished the puppy set and had full intentions of looking up double knitting but instead I now have half a dress , and 2 pair of shorts on the needles and no they are not matching pairs for husband and me . Wonder what he would say if I told him they were :sm23:


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: re the matching shorts set for you and DH. I imagine your DH would like that as much as mine!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam. I totally agree with you.


thewren said:


> gwen - i have sent in the question - we will see how quickly they answer. i can hardly think they would automatically post it elsewhere on knitting paradise without express permission for the person posting the picture. i will let you know as soon as i hear. --- sam
> 
> i see - asked and answered. i think this is wrong and shall register my disapproval to admin. i don't think it is right. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good point about photos being out there for the world to see which is why I said I don't post stuff I'd be afraid of any one else seeing.



darowil said:


> Once it is posted on KP it is open to the whole world to see no matter what part of KP it is on (other than the PMs). And once posted on KP I'm sure that they can do put them wherever they want. If you don't want it to be seen by anyone simply don't post it anywhere. That is why Vicky and Brett never post photos of Elizabeth- once out there is no way of controlling where it goes and what is done with it.
> If you want someone to see a photo without it going public you can now send them by PM.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I love lo mein but have never made it. So much easier to go to the local Chinese restaurant. Have never tried Rabe. Maybe I will one day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't either so I checked and if you go to your profile and scroll down you must check it as an option.


RookieRetiree said:


> I don't have "Newest Photos" as an option.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> He sure does. Think it is nap time for me. I'm now on Zantac 300 mg. for reflux and Viberzi 100 mg for colitis and of course Lyrica for FM and clobesteral cream for lychin sclerosis. Singlehandidly supporting BIG PHARM!


Did your doctor prescribe Zantac and do you find it helps your reflux? I'm on omeprazole, generic for Losec. I must ask my doctor about this because I see that people with osteoporosis shouldn't take it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Last year a friend was expecting their first grandchild. Her DH went for a rest one morning and she went to check him before she left home only to find that He had gone to be with Jesus. She didn't make it to the Bible Study she was leaving for. So when the GS arrived it was bittersweet.


That is so sad.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> if i had children i would definitely think about taking a vacation here. wish they had one here in defiance. --- sam
> 
> http://modernmarketingjapan.blogspot.com.au/2012/04/best-childrens-sports-park-and-obstacle.html


I'd like it myself, LOL, looks like a lot of fun! But, I'm also the one who went to Disney World for my Honeymoon redo, so....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have been too distracted to do much knitting today; well probably should change that to doing lots of knitting and then frogging and knitting and frogging. Just making silly mistakes. 

I have really been enjoying the Doc Martin series on netflix. I have a couple of questions and certainly, I am not asking to be offensive; remember I have never been outside of the US. I noticed that in the show the roads look very narrow compared to where I live. Is this how it is in much of the UK (assuming that it is filmed in the UK) in more rural settings? I love the setting of the village/town. Where is it filmed? Oh, and yes there are places here that have very narrow roads; just looks very different from what I've seen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Once it is posted on KP it is open to the whole world to see no matter what part of KP it is on (other than the PMs). And once posted on KP I'm sure that they can do put them wherever they want. If you don't want it to be seen by anyone simply don't post it anywhere. That is why Vicky and Brett never post photos of Elizabeth- once out there is no way of controlling where it goes and what is done with it.
> If you want someone to see a photo without it going public you can now send them by PM.


That's too bad. I'm thinking there will be fewer photos posted on TP now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, not from me. I have no reason not to post away.


budasha said:


> That's too bad. I'm thinking there will be fewer photos posted on TP now.


 :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, not from me. I have no reason not to post away.
> 
> :sm06: :sm09:


Me neither, I've never posted anything I was worried about anyone else seeing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Me neither, I've never posted anything I was worried about anyone else seeing.


I was thinking mostly about photos of the grandchildren.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:10pm and I am beat. Busy schedule today. 
Volunteer hour, grocery shopping, washed the floors, Gages laundry. 

I am seriously hating the crud????

Friend came after school and got the messy bun hat. She dropped it off to the recipient and said the girl loved it. Always glad to hear that. 

Cast on last night for the next pair of monster longies that have been ordered. 1 more order after this and then 2 pairs I am making for gifts.
I think I will be sick of making them by then. Lol.???? 

Trying to decide if I really want to take the dog out. It is cold and snowing out and it is warm and cozy in here. 

Check in later.????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> no one can relax like a dog or a cat and they do get into some strange positions. very cute - what is her name? --- sam


That is my Molly D, 11 year old sweet beagle. Look closely and you will see that she is very gray, turning white. Sadly, she also is getting cataracts, probably the result not only of old age, but of her bout with diabetes. I will see Saturday morning when she goes to the vet whether she is still in diabetic remission.
Got the hat finished just now, blocking it and it will go to its recipient in the morning if it is dry.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a bit of a conundrum, I got two hanks of green 100% wool DK yarn from a swap. Have never worked with 100% wool, the superwash wool I got for my socks was the first time I have worked with non-acrylic yarn, didn't have any problems with that. But when I started winding the green wool into balls, by face started feeling warm and itchy, went and looked in the mirror, my cheeks and chest were all red and blotchy. Does that sound like a wool allergy? I don't know what to do with it now, I put it in a plastic Ziploc bag for now until I figure it out.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been too distracted to do much knitting today; well probably should change that to doing lots of knitting and then frogging and knitting and frogging. Just making silly mistakes.
> 
> I have really been enjoying the Doc Martin series on netflix. I have a couple of questions and certainly, I am not asking to be offensive; remember I have never been outside of the US. I noticed that in the show the roads look very narrow compared to where I live. Is this how it is in much of the UK (assuming that it is filmed in the UK) in more rural settings? I love the setting of the village/town. Where is it filmed? Oh, and yes there are places here that have very narrow roads; just looks very different from what I've seen.


\\
I loved Doc Martin. Looked up where it was filmed and this is what I found.

Doc Martin's house Port Isaac Cornwall - Doc Martin is filmed in Port Isaac and above is his house and doctors surgery in the series. The Cornish coast path runs to the east and west of Port Isaac Cornwall.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a bit of a conundrum, I got two hanks of green 100% wool DK yarn from a swap. Have never worked with 100% wool, the superwash wool I got for my socks was the first time I have worked with non-acrylic yarn, didn't have any problems with that. But when I started winding the green wool into balls, by face started feeling warm and itchy, went and looked in the mirror, my cheeks and chest were all red and blotchy. Does that sound like a wool allergy? I don't know what to do with it now, I put it in a plastic Ziploc bag for now until I figure it out.


Can you rinse it in cold water , dry it and see if that doesn't take care of the little wool bits that come off and could be making you itch. I have to do that with 100% wool and it seems to work well for me Worth a try I should think. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Joyce! Should have thought to do that. I'll see if I can find some images of Port Isaac Cornwall on the internet.



flyty1n said:


> \\
> I loved Doc Martin. Looked up where it was filmed and this is what I found.
> 
> Doc Martin's house Port Isaac Cornwall - Doc Martin is filmed in Port Isaac and above is his house and doctors surgery in the series. The Cornish coast path runs to the east and west of Port Isaac Cornwall.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't either so I checked and if you go to your profile and scroll down you must check it as an option.


Wow, you have to scroll down a long ways and there are a lot more options to decide on also. Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie...off to knit! TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got my garden seeds sorted through & decided what I need to order. If I order by Feb 15 I get 10% off & my friend & I order together so split the shipping too.
> I better get off here, have bowling this afternoon & want to drop off DILs package before.


I have my order ready to send out, so I'll get it in the mail in a week or two.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1pm and I am curled up on the couch. Got my groceries done and put away. Ready for a nap. My head is stuffy and it is pounding.
> 
> Just looked over and saw this....
> Well now doesn't he just look cozy.


I hope you feel better after a nap, Deuce looks so content. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, she must have as she, the baby, and the neighbor were being interview. I should have stated that.


That's good to know, I had wondered. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news , hope you get lots of money


I wish, but we'll get a nice little amount.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lazy day for man and beast. Great picture.


Awe, she's looks so comfy and happy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did your doctor prescribe Zantac and do you find it helps your reflux? I'm on omeprazole, generic for Losec. I must ask my doctor about this because I see that people with osteoporosis shouldn't take it.


My reflux progressed to Barret's esophagus. There was mixup of original Rx and they were going to charge me $75 for Zantac. They had over the counter Zantac 150 mg for $10. I got that. Since, druggist called said I could pick up Rx for a months supply of Zantac 300 mg for $4. So I just asked DH to pick up Rx. The 150 dose helped. I take Prevacid 30 mg in a.m., Zantac at dinner. I don't know about osteoporosis i would ask doc or druggist. I have 2 insurances so was initially outraged when they said insurance won't cover medication. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> talk about murphy's law. what are the tests for and what will he be able to do once he passes them all? --- sam


He is working on his 2nd class power engineering(steam) certificate, he has 2 exams including this one left & he's done. He will not do the 1st class as that's more administrative or teaching. There are 2 exams for 4th class, 4 exams for 3rd class & 6 exams for 2nd. He got4th while going to NAIT(Northern Alberta Institute of technology ) the remainder are self study, each exam has about a 2"thick book, a lot of work & study. Once he get this he can be a "shift lead" or person in charge of the plant he works in & get a substantial raise


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> talk about murphy's law. what are the tests for and what will he be able to do once he passes them all? --- sam[/quo
> 
> Oop


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I also have a chit for a full range of blood tests, that should go through tomorrow- trying to sort out why I get so fatigued.
> Thanks.


They did Marla's blood work last week and the results are that she's way low on Iron and D3 so now she's to take quite a bit of each. Hopefully they'll find a cause and it's an easy fix.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No wonder you are cross- that's a huge amount to pay for a card and then no envelope. And it's not like you can use an envelope you have at home as cards are all different sizes.


I found one from a Christmas card that worked but still not happy. I should have looked at the price but never dreamed it would be that much &'there was only one DIL card there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a bit of a conundrum, I got two hanks of green 100% wool DK yarn from a swap. Have never worked with 100% wool, the superwash wool I got for my socks was the first time I have worked with non-acrylic yarn, didn't have any problems with that. But when I started winding the green wool into balls, by face started feeling warm and itchy, went and looked in the mirror, my cheeks and chest were all red and blotchy. Does that sound like a wool allergy? I don't know what to do with it now, I put it in a plastic Ziploc bag for now until I figure it out.


That doesn't sound good. I wonder if it's just something in that particular yarn, hopefully? I can't wear wool as I get very itchy but have no problem knitting with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> so are boys. --- sam


Nah, boy clothes get boring and you can't use ribbons and hair ties and things, and I was really creative in picking and choosing clothes for Christopher but he'd have looked pretty funny in a pretty little dress. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Last year a friend was expecting their first grandchild. Her DH went for a rest one morning and she went to check him before she left home only to find that He had gone to be with Jesus. She didn't make it to the Bible Study she was leaving for. So when the GS arrived it was bittersweet.


Oh that is sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And knit for!


ABSOLUTELY!! So many more patterns out there for girls than boys, I know, I've looked. lol


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been too distracted to do much knitting today; well probably should change that to doing lots of knitting and then frogging and knitting and frogging. Just making silly mistakes.
> 
> I have really been enjoying the Doc Martin series on netflix. I have a couple of questions and certainly, I am not asking to be offensive; remember I have never been outside of the US. I noticed that in the show the roads look very narrow compared to where I live. Is this how it is in much of the UK (assuming that it is filmed in the UK) in more rural settings? I love the setting of the village/town. Where is it filmed? Oh, and yes there are places here that have very narrow roads; just looks very different from what I've seen.


I can't answer your question but it's filmed n a very beautiful area that I would love to see someday!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a bit of a conundrum, I got two hanks of green 100% wool DK yarn from a swap. Have never worked with 100% wool, the superwash wool I got for my socks was the first time I have worked with non-acrylic yarn, didn't have any problems with that. But when I started winding the green wool into balls, by face started feeling warm and itchy, went and looked in the mirror, my cheeks and chest were all red and blotchy. Does that sound like a wool allergy? I don't know what to do with it now, I put it in a plastic Ziploc bag for now until I figure it out.


I have heard that sometimes it could be an allergy to the dye maybe washing the wool would help.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie...off to knit! TTYL


Nothing as beautiful as has been posted here, but hat is finally finished and is now drying on the head of a stuffed cat pillow. Looks funny but so far has worked well for hat blocking.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> \\
> I loved Doc Martin. Looked up where it was filmed and this is what I found.
> 
> Doc Martin's house Port Isaac Cornwall - Doc Martin is filmed in Port Isaac and above is his house and doctors surgery in the series. The Cornish coast path runs to the east and west of Port Isaac Cornwall.


Just to add, yes there are lots of narrow twisty roads like that in rural areas here, Gwen.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Works well for blocking the hat, and the hat looks great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't have "Newest Photos" as an option.


I didn't either, I went in to Search and found it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't either so I checked and if you go to your profile and scroll down you must check it as an option.


Oh! That explain it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been too distracted to do much knitting today; well probably should change that to doing lots of knitting and then frogging and knitting and frogging. Just making silly mistakes.
> 
> I have really been enjoying the Doc Martin series on netflix. I have a couple of questions and certainly, I am not asking to be offensive; remember I have never been outside of the US. I noticed that in the show the roads look very narrow compared to where I live. Is this how it is in much of the UK (assuming that it is filmed in the UK) in more rural settings? I love the setting of the village/town. Where is it filmed? Oh, and yes there are places here that have very narrow roads; just looks very different from what I've seen.


When we used to watch Top Gear, they used to take the cars down some really small roads in towns, it was funny because some of the sports cars really don't fit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, I call that creative! Nice hat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a bit of a conundrum, I got two hanks of green 100% wool DK yarn from a swap. Have never worked with 100% wool, the superwash wool I got for my socks was the first time I have worked with non-acrylic yarn, didn't have any problems with that. But when I started winding the green wool into balls, by face started feeling warm and itchy, went and looked in the mirror, my cheeks and chest were all red and blotchy. Does that sound like a wool allergy? I don't know what to do with it now, I put it in a plastic Ziploc bag for now until I figure it out.


If you try taking a benadryl before handling it, does that make a difference?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't either so I checked and if you go to your profile and scroll down you must check it as an option.


Wonder why I checked it then as I never look at it? (and pictures not photos I see). I just assumed it was a routine one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Nothing as beautiful as has been posted here, but hat is finally finished and is now drying on the head of a stuffed cat pillow. Looks funny but so far has worked well for hat blocking.


I like that pattern. :sm24: 
Lol, if the cat works, why not use it, I say.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been too distracted to do much knitting today; well probably should change that to doing lots of knitting and then frogging and knitting and frogging. Just making silly mistakes.
> 
> I have really been enjoying the Doc Martin series on netflix. I have a couple of questions and certainly, I am not asking to be offensive; remember I have never been outside of the US. I noticed that in the show the roads look very narrow compared to where I live. Is this how it is in much of the UK (assuming that it is filmed in the UK) in more rural settings? I love the setting of the village/town. Where is it filmed? Oh, and yes there are places here that have very narrow roads; just looks very different from what I've seen.


A lot of rural areas do have very narrow roads and many have very high hedges on either side too! It's filmed in Port Isaac in Cornwall, which is in the south of England, and DH & I went there a couple of years ago on holiday. It's a lovely wee place and it was funny to see all the places used on the programme.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good point about photos being out there for the world to see which is why I said I don't post stuff I'd be afraid of any one else seeing.


I think we tend to forget talking here that we are an open forum becuase it is like talking to friends especially here on the TP.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lots of pages to catch up on.

Sam, a big hug for you and the family and you also, Pam. I worry about the Boys because they are littermates so have literally been together all their lives and they are nearly 15. I'm afraid if one goes, grief will take the other. We did have the younger kitty for a while but he disappeared, which also broke my heart. But I also can't imagine life without my fur buddies. I think Merlin needs a kitten to keep him young! And I still need a hound dog.

Julie, it sounds like things are moving forward at last. 

Cathy, congratulations. Hope the dad starts to educate himself before the new wee one arrives.

I'm tired today. I'm still just working on ribbing and filling up needles. Not sure yet what they're going to be. Well, hats, but what kind is uncertain.

Off to wash dishes and then knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's too bad. I'm thinking there will be fewer photos posted on TP now.


I've always known that they can be seen by anyone on KP- or anyone who choses to look at the site even if they don't join up. So only post what I am happy for the world to see anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was thinking mostly about photos of the grandchildren.


But they have always been visible to anyone around the world with internet access. Possibly slightly easier to find but not enough to stop someone who knows what they are looking for and how to go about it.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> They did Marla's blood work last week and the results are that she's way low on Iron and D3 so now she's to take quite a bit of each. Hopefully they'll find a cause and it's an easy fix.


Is that going to delay her surgery at all?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

cindygecko said:


> I have heard that sometimes it could be an allergy to the dye maybe washing the wool would help.


I think I'm going to try that


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But they have always been visible to anyone around the world with internet access. Possibly slightly easier to find but not enough to stop someone who knows what they are looking for and how to go about it.


That's why I've never posted anything that I wouldn't post on Facebook.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Is that going to delay her surgery at all?


Shouldn't, just depends when they can get her in for the MRI, they are really backed up.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> If you try taking a benadryl before handling it, does that make a difference?


Haven't tried that, maybe half a Benadryl, as it makes me pretty sleepy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Haven't tried that, maybe half a Benadryl, as it makes me pretty sleepy


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's why I've never posted anything that I wouldn't post on Facebook.


Same here- though less likely I suspect to get found here as Facebook is so widely known. But i sure wouldn't rely on that.
If ever Vicky or Brett put Elizabeth on Facebook I would be working out how to get it here!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same here- though less likely I suspect to get found here as Facebook is so widely known. But i sure wouldn't rely on that.
> If ever Vicky or Brett put Elizabeth on Facebook I would be working out how to get it here!


Absolutely. 
Ever since Cashmergma said that something she had posted here showed up when she googled the name, I am very careful using names or photos.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:30pm and I am off to bed. Check in tomorrow morning ???? ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, Just woke up after a sleepy afternoon. We have a native plant here called kawakawa. It has medicinal properties used by Maori for various things.
You pick the green leaves, boil them in water and strain off the liquid and drink it. It's good for digestion so I made some yesterday and have drunk some.
Today after work I had some, thinking it would refresh me I was surprised when the opposite happened and fell asleep for 3 hours.
Woke up and read the properties of it online again, realising it had calming effects, and is related to kava which the Fijians use in ceremonies, which can make you tipsy. So no wonder I feel so dopey! But good to have if I can't sleep, as doesn't give you a hangover just sedates and makes you happy.
Just had a coffee to wake me up, and a shower might be needed too. Cheers lol!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My reflux progressed to Barret's esophagus. There was mixup of original Rx and they were going to charge me $75 for Zantac. They had over the counter Zantac 150 mg for $10. I got that. Since, druggist called said I could pick up Rx for a months supply of Zantac 300 mg for $4. So I just asked DH to pick up Rx. The 150 dose helped. I take Prevacid 30 mg in a.m., Zantac at dinner. I don't know about osteoporosis i would ask doc or druggist. I have 2 insurances so was initially outraged when they said insurance won't cover medication. Hope this helps.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Nothing as beautiful as has been posted here, but hat is finally finished and is now drying on the head of a stuffed cat pillow. Looks funny but so far has worked well for hat blocking.


Looks good to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's why I've never posted anything that I wouldn't post on Facebook.


I don't post any photos on Facebook at all. I know there's a privacy option but I just didn't want to do it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, Just woke up after a sleepy afternoon. We have a native plant here called kawakawa. It has medicinal properties used by Maori for various things.
> You pick the green leaves, boil them in water and strain off the liquid and drink it. It's good for digestion so I made some yesterday and have drunk some.
> Today after work I had some, thinking it would refresh me I was surprised when the opposite happened and fell asleep for 3 hours.
> Woke up and read the properties of it online again, realising it had calming effects, and is related to kava which the Fijians use in ceremonies, which can make you tipsy. So no wonder I feel so dopey! But good to have if I can't sleep, as doesn't give you a hangover just sedates and makes you happy.
> Just had a coffee to wake me up, and a shower might be needed too. Cheers lol!


If you take it again, take it before bedtime so you can sleep the night through. I could use some of it. :sm17:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> If you take it again, take it before bedtime so you can sleep the night through. I could use some of it. :sm17:


I know some of you folks are insomniacs and yes it would work for you very well I think. Just hope I sleep ok tonight now.
Being summer too, the afternoons and nights are quite warm which adds to the drowsiness. Normally I drink camomile tea 
and it's good too, for sleep. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, Just woke up after a sleepy afternoon. We have a native plant here called kawakawa. It has medicinal properties used by Maori for various things.
> You pick the green leaves, boil them in water and strain off the liquid and drink it. It's good for digestion so I made some yesterday and have drunk some.
> Today after work I had some, thinking it would refresh me I was surprised when the opposite happened and fell asleep for 3 hours.
> Woke up and read the properties of it online again, realising it had calming effects, and is related to kava which the Fijians use in ceremonies, which can make you tipsy. So no wonder I feel so dopey! But good to have if I can't sleep, as doesn't give you a hangover just sedates and makes you happy.
> Just had a coffee to wake me up, and a shower might be needed too. Cheers lol!


Wow, but the 3 hours sleep wasn't a bad thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't post any photos on Facebook at all. I know there's a privacy option but I just didn't want to do it.


And I make sure to never allow my fb to tell location, I don't think everybody needs to know where I am at all times. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, Just woke up after a sleepy afternoon. We have a native plant here called kawakawa. It has medicinal properties used by Maori for various things.
> You pick the green leaves, boil them in water and strain off the liquid and drink it. It's good for digestion so I made some yesterday and have drunk some.
> Today after work I had some, thinking it would refresh me I was surprised when the opposite happened and fell asleep for 3 hours.
> Woke up and read the properties of it online again, realising it had calming effects, and is related to kava which the Fijians use in ceremonies, which can make you tipsy. So no wonder I feel so dopey! But good to have if I can't sleep, as doesn't give you a hangover just sedates and makes you happy.
> Just had a coffee to wake me up, and a shower might be needed too. Cheers lol!


Hmm-maybe not such a good choice after all :sm01:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> glad you are home safe and sound. did you have time to knit while you were gone? --- sam


I was able to make a small throw. GD had some chunky yarn she didn't know what to do with and asked me to make it for her. She was a little surprised it wasn't any larger as it seemed like a lot of yarn. I warned her that the thickness was deceiving. Not my favorite to work with but glad she was happy with what I was able to do with it.
She sent me home with a small suitcase of yarn she had and didn't plan to do anything with. Gives me a small stash to fiddle with. I have a slouchy hat in the works for her.

Evelyn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I make sure to never allow my fb to tell location, I don't think everybody needs to know where I am at all times. lol


Didn't even know it did.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> A lot of rural areas do have very narrow roads and many have very high hedges on either side too! It's filmed in Port Isaac in Cornwall, which is in the south of England, and DH & I went there a couple of years ago on holiday. It's a lovely wee place and it was funny to see all the places used on the programme.


Did you drive there? I'm curious how long it takes to drive from Scotland to the south of England.
I'm not familiar with that show


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't even know it did.


Yes, it asks me periodically if I want to turn on location, I always decline. I have friends that their facebook posts where they are every so often, like at whatever resteraunt or shop or whatever and the actual address of the place they are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all, sweet dreams, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I didn't know FB posted your location but since I never look at it except on the iPad which mostly stays home it couldn't find me anyway????

Flyty1n, nice hat & creative blockng???? I have a coffee can I use to block my felted hats, whatever works????

Fan, maybe you just needed a good rest. I'm lucky, I sometimes have trouble falling asleep but most of the time sleep like the dead for about 7 hrs.

I've been knitting at a Quick Oats baby sweater, I wanted to make it from yarn from my stash but think. Will have to buy someth No else. I made the yoke white & was going to do the body with a pale green & yellow mix but the colors ar just too pale to suit me. The yarn is beautiful & soft but just too blah????

I gave DIL her hat, the Basket Weave messy bun hat but it was too short, I wondered if it would be but made it just like the directions. I brought it back home & frogged back to the start of the decreases & added an extra 6 rows, now it will b fine. if you use that pattern be sur to add a little extra length. I had thought maybe it would fit different with hair pulled through it so didn't fix it before. At least it didn't take long to fix.
Well, night all time for some sleep


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for Bella. She has suffered with pain for so long. Hopefully, the doctors will be able to help.

Julie, good luck on the tests!

On FB, you can check in to where you are. I don't think it automatically shows your location.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if it has washing instructions you might try washing the wool before you try to knit with it. it might be treated with something. on the other hand - some people are alergic to wool - hope you are not one of them. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have a bit of a conundrum, I got two hanks of green 100% wool DK yarn from a swap. Have never worked with 100% wool, the superwash wool I got for my socks was the first time I have worked with non-acrylic yarn, didn't have any problems with that. But when I started winding the green wool into balls, by face started feeling warm and itchy, went and looked in the mirror, my cheeks and chest were all red and blotchy. Does that sound like a wool allergy? I don't know what to do with it now, I put it in a plastic Ziploc bag for now until I figure it out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

'raise' - that is always an incentive. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He is working on his 2nd class power engineering(steam) certificate, he has 2 exams including this one left & he's done. He will not do the 1st class as that's more administrative or teaching. There are 2 exams for 4th class, 4 exams for 3rd class & 6 exams for 2nd. He got4th while going to NAIT(Northern Alberta Institute of technology ) the remainder are self study, each exam has about a 2"thick book, a lot of work & study. Once he get this he can be a "shift lead" or person in charge of the plant he works in & get a substantial raise


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it asks me periodically if I want to turn on location, I always decline. I have friends that their facebook posts where they are every so often, like at whatever resteraunt or shop or whatever and the actual address of the place they are.


Is that what prompts those posts? I've wondered why anyone would want to tell the world where they were when it doesn't seem to be anything special.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great hat flyty1n - i like brown so that looks great to me. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Nothing as beautiful as has been posted here, but hat is finally finished and is now drying on the head of a stuffed cat pillow. Looks funny but so far has worked well for hat blocking.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Knit Purl Hunter has a baby sweater KAL starting in April. It's a mystery, but I think it will have sheep on it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, Just woke up after a sleepy afternoon. We have a native plant here called kawakawa. It has medicinal properties used by Maori for various things.
> You pick the green leaves, boil them in water and strain off the liquid and drink it. It's good for digestion so I made some yesterday and have drunk some.
> Today after work I had some, thinking it would refresh me I was surprised when the opposite happened and fell asleep for 3 hours.
> Woke up and read the properties of it online again, realising it had calming effects, and is related to kava which the Fijians use in ceremonies, which can make you tipsy. So no wonder I feel so dopey! But good to have if I can't sleep, as doesn't give you a hangover just sedates and makes you happy.
> Just had a coffee to wake me up, and a shower might be needed too. Cheers lol!


Sounds like what I need about now. According to Fitbit, my average pet night sleep is less than 5 hours. Hope coffee and shower have you feeling better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been too distracted to do much knitting today; well probably should change that to doing lots of knitting and then frogging and knitting and frogging. Just making silly mistakes.
> 
> I have really been enjoying the Doc Martin series on netflix. I have a couple of questions and certainly, I am not asking to be offensive; remember I have never been outside of the US. I noticed that in the show the roads look very narrow compared to where I live. Is this how it is in much of the UK (assuming that it is filmed in the UK) in more rural settings? I love the setting of the village/town. Where is it filmed? Oh, and yes there are places here that have very narrow roads; just looks very different from what I've seen.


Cornwall . Beautiful place but very tight narrow roads , nightmare to get a caravan to the caravan sites down there , although there are a lot of narrow country roads all over the UK


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Nothing as beautiful as has been posted here, but hat is finally finished and is now drying on the head of a stuffed cat pillow. Looks funny but so far has worked well for hat blocking.


Does look funny but as long as it works , hat looks lovely


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday today- * Agnescr* in Fife- not at all sure how she is- couldn't find her on facebook, so I've sent a message via Google.


Happy Birthday Agnes.... I hope you are reading along. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How exciting- a sister for Serena. So plenty of clothes already for her. And even same time of the year so should all be suitable for the weather.
> 
> At Vick's today there was a leaflet on bringing up toddlers. Put out by SA Health. It talked about them being to young to understand how they are feeling. And not to punish them. Wonder if Victoria have something similar. DD could just read it and leave it lying around, it is only 4 pages and might get picked up and looked at. May not work but could be worth a try.
> Link to ours just so you can see http://www.parenting.sa.gov.au/pegs/peg4.pdf But I would think that one lying around may be more useful. But then I don't know him.


Yes plenty plenty of clothes thats for sure! Yes we have similar online sites. I read yours and it is all sensible. I am constantly sending her links with ideas and I know she does read some of them. I sent that one also just now. I will see if I can somehow get hold of a brochure similar but I doubt very much that he will even agree to glance at it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw on the news that in Australia a baby was saved when a fire broke out in an apartment. The mom & baby were in the second story apartment and couldn't exit the door. She dropped the baby off the balcony to a neighbor who was holding a blanket and caught the baby. Disaster diverted for sure!


Yes, that was on our news last night. They were very lucky indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes plenty plenty of clothes thats for sure! Yes we have similar online sites. I read yours and it is all sensible. I am constantly sending her links with ideas and I know she does read some of them. I sent that one also just now. I will see if I can somehow get hold of a brochure similar but I doubt very much that he will even agree to glance at it.


Don't suggest- just have it lying around at DDs place. If it looks random He might pick it up, but not if he thinks someone is pushing him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, sorry you've lost yet another kitty & that the poor dog has to be put down, such a hard task. The link to those photos was amazing, such beautiful & intersting places
> 
> Cathy, congratulations on the baby girl, as said before, now she will be able to reused many things she had for Serena
> 
> ...


Good luck to DS2 to pass his exams. Golly that was an expensive card and to have no envelope!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the puppy set not very happy with it as I don't like the colour , I thought the Heather and burnt orange colours would show up more rather than it just looking brown


I think it is really cute, those puppies are adorable. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, I hope that the mom got out with no problem also.


Yes she did. Thank goodness.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, looks like I need to do a lot of catching up. So sorry you couldn't be with DBIL because of the flooding. Could really be dangerous to get stuck though in flooded areas and get carried off like happens in parts of the US with floods.
> 
> Sugarsugar, Grandma again, Congratulations on a new DGD. So glad DD isn't as sick this time if I understood correctly.
> 
> ...


You really are having some amazing travelling experiences. :sm11: I hope DH feels better quickly and the cold doesnt take hold of him too much.

Yes you are right DD is having a MUCH better pregnancy this time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I woke up to find it had snowed and all the ice sculptures were hidden beneath. By the time we checked out the sculptures were visible again. Apparently the day before we arrived they had a festival called Fire and Ice, complete with a Polar Bear plunge, meaning some people go for a swim in ice cold water. Crazy, but I'd love to see sometime. There was a giant ice sculpture that was lit up later with fireworks. Needless to say, only remnants under the snow were left if that one.


Gorgeous photos and amazing ice sculptures. Thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I think it is really cute, those puppies are adorable. :sm24:


Thank you Cathy

I've been meaning to ask Cathy how is your mum now ? Hoping she is a lot better since you haven't mentioned any problems


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Night.


Goodnight Joy from a wet and grey but not cold morning over here


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are also doing a liver scan, I've just found out, that will be next Wednesday, I was told best to have that done first.
> That does seem pricey with no envelope.
> Hope all goes well for his exam.


Good luck with the upcoming tests. One step closer to the hip surgery. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They show up in 'Newest Pictures' Gwen - so one does need to be cautious, especially when it is the GK's.


 :sm06: Gosh I never knew that! I think that is pretty unfair, when we think we are "only" posting picture on TP I dont think they should be showing anywhere else. :sm03: I just had a look at newest pictures and went back couple of pages and sure enough I saw Melody's Deuce photo.

Edit... I just went back to newest pictures and Deuce's photo and clicked on it and it brought me directly to here where it IS posted. So I guess at least they arent showing up in general digest as such.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> If you take it again, take it before bedtime so you can sleep the night through. I could use some of it. :sm17:


Me too! Just had a 3am night. :sm03:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you drive there? I'm curious how long it takes to drive from Scotland to the south of England.
> I'm not familiar with that show


DH says from here (central Scotland) down to Cornwall (southern England) would be about a 9 hour drive. When we went we did drive, but we stopped twice on our way there for overnight stays.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Energy is such a gift. If there is reincarnation I would ask for the gift of energy. Hope you can get it sorted out Julie and they can help. Sounds like someone is really trying to help. I have a doctor who is trying to help me too. Once I get certain things in order she will treat a few other problems that might help.


They are doing a liver scan, too- that one took me by surprise- all happening next week and the week after. Then I expect to be back to waiting again.
Hope you are well, and have not succumbed to the cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful, re: care for your father's grave.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie, especially knowing your talent with photography.


Daralene- you have a very good eye for what will look good in a shot. Again it is a matter of selecting out what looks better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Julie, sounds like you must have been feeling a little bit under weather. Hope the tests give you some answers and it is always nice when they can get scheduled and you can get them done,
> Those puppies make me jealous wish I could just spread out like that and sleep.
> Just got back from the hospital, got all ready and drove in and reported to the floor I was supposed to go to and was told I was not needed. So back home I came. Turned out ok, really tired the last few days and this will be nice to have the rest of the afternoon and night home but I did have to do my hair and make up!!,
> So good to catch up with you all!,


I am ok, Spider- it is just the left hip now is bone on bone, and I pay for walking through the next day- sometimes get just so exhausted, it is good you have made time to post again!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> shucks - i was hoping for a boy - then you would have had one of each. congrats - and may the baby be healthy, wealthy and wise. --- sam


I think DD was originally hoping for a boy also. But she is happy as long as baby is healthy. And yes wealthy and wise would be a great bonus. :sm11:

Gosh those 3D scans are quite amazing arent they.? She sent me a photo from scan of baby's face and had it side by side with a photo of newborn Serena and I have to admit that it looks like they have exactly the same nose and mouth at the very least.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not on the digest. But there is a spot where the photos posted show up. Many look at it but I never do. Look at the top where it says Newest Photos. If you then click on the photo it takes you to the post (just checked it out!)


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't think that there could be anything wrong julie - you never smoked. --- sam


years ago Sam I would have one black Russian in a year- although I never inhaled- but my dad smoked always, when I was little- so maybe something to do with that. At least I should know something soon with the tests they are doing over the next two weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck with all your tests Julie , hope this means you are closer to getting your operation done


I don't think I have many more internal organs left to have tested!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully yes it may mean they will do the operation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is that for you? Why a liver scan?


I have no idea Margaret- This one has taken me quite by surprise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why do they want to do a liver scan? --- sam


I really have no idea on that one Sam- don't think it is the GP, it seems to have been triggered by something the Heart Specialist spotted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my, I never realized this. Thank you to Daralene and to you for clarifying this for me.


It explains some of the newbies coming in at times, I think.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Once it is posted on KP it is open to the whole world to see no matter what part of KP it is on (other than the PMs). And once posted on KP I'm sure that they can do put them wherever they want. If you don't want it to be seen by anyone simply don't post it anywhere. That is why Vicky and Brett never post photos of Elizabeth- once out there is no way of controlling where it goes and what is done with it.
> If you want someone to see a photo without it going public you can now send them by PM.


 :sm24: Yes we do need to remember that this is a public forum and you dont even have to be a member to read and look at stuff. And I am pretty sure that all photos can be "dragged" out or copied to anyone's computer. It does still "feel" funny that our pictures that we assume are only showing in TP are over in newest pictures also. Oh well. In general though the majority of people on KP are pretty genuine, but please never post email adresses, phone numbers or actual adresses on any forum. Always only in private messages.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't have "Newest Photos" as an option.


Newest Pictures is at the top of every page..... next to Buddy List.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They did Marla's blood work last week and the results are that she's way low on Iron and D3 so now she's to take quite a bit of each. Hopefully they'll find a cause and it's an easy fix.


Hope they are helping her!
Yes it would be good if it is something simple.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> That's too bad. I'm thinking there will be fewer photos posted on TP now.


I will still post about the same I reckon. I only post pictures that have already gone "out there" by DD anyway. As long as we are all aware.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lots of pages to catch up on.
> 
> Sam, a big hug for you and the family and you also, Pam. I worry about the Boys because they are littermates so have literally been together all their lives and they are nearly 15. I'm afraid if one goes, grief will take the other. We did have the younger kitty for a while but he disappeared, which also broke my heart. But I also can't imagine life without my fur buddies. I think Merlin needs a kitten to keep him young! And I still need a hound dog.
> 
> ...


Yes it does Sorlenna- almost too fast!
Hope you don't have bereaved kitties for a long time yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers for Bella. She has suffered with pain for so long. Hopefully, the doctors will be able to help.
> 
> Julie, good luck on the tests!
> 
> On FB, you can check in to where you are. I don't think it automatically shows your location.


Thank you, Pammie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck with the upcoming tests. One step closer to the hip surgery. :sm24:


Hopefully, yes! Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, I call that creative! Nice hat.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy
> 
> I've been meaning to ask Cathy how is your mum now ? Hoping she is a lot better since you haven't mentioned any problems


Mum is just the same. No change at all. Very tired but well enough in herself and settled.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Just had a 3am night. :sm03:


Me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mum is just the same. No change at all. Very tired but well enough in herself and settled.


In her case, that's good news.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

When I woke up Gage he was holding his stomach and crying. Said his stomach hurt and get felt like being sick. So he is in bed and now I am too. Head is stuffy and blowing my nose. 

Will check in later.????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> When I woke up Gage he was holding his stomach and crying. Said his stomach hurt and get felt like being sick. So he is in bed and now I am too. Head is stuffy and blowing my nose.
> 
> Will check in later.????


Good morning, Mel. So sorry that you're not feeling well. Will the school send his work home to be done while he's sick so he can make it up?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I have many more internal organs left to have tested!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully yes it may mean they will do the operation.


Think of it as a 50,000 mile service! Get over this and you'll be good for another 50,000 miles!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too.


I was going to say, pity we can't get together and knit when we can't sleep, until it dawned on me (no pun intended!) that your 3am is my 8am!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it asks me periodically if I want to turn on location, I always decline. I have friends that their facebook posts where they are every so often, like at whatever resteraunt or shop or whatever and the actual address of the place they are.


One also has the option to "check in" to a business. Some places will offer a discount or special thing like free dessert at a restaurant if the person checks in by saying what they're doing and tagging the place. I got ten percent off my glasses by doing that. I only do that kind of thing when someone else is at home too--and I don't do it often. Most of the time I wait until I'm back home and say I was there if I want to post about it. And you can turn off the location thing on the phone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You really are having some amazing travelling experiences. :sm11: I hope DH feels better quickly and the cold doesnt take hold of him too much.
> 
> Yes you are right DD is having a MUCH better pregnancy this time.


Sometimes the first one is a nightmare. I spent 4months with my head in the toilet with DS1 & with DS2 I hardly knew I was pregnant, that's why I was sure he was a girl????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mum is just the same. No change at all. Very tired but well enough in herself and settled.


That's good. Makes it easier for the family when they like the place


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! I hope this finds you feeling well. I have really been staying up to the wee hours for the last two nights. I'm feeling it today. My house is a mess, so time to get busy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was going to say, pity we can't get together and knit when we can't sleep, until it dawned on me (no pun intended!) that your 3am is my 8am!


Well I'm about to head to bed now (again) at 2am while you are mid afternoon. Might blame one of the birds for being awake. I was awake but likely to go back to sle p when one bird started fluttering and squawking so I got up to check him. And of course going to bed after than just wasn't on. He was fine by the way.
Been working on my Knitterati square- keep making mistakes so not made huge progress but I am further on than I was when I got up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know FB posted your location but since I never look at it except on the iPad which mostly stays home it couldn't find me anyway????
> 
> Flyty1n, nice hat & creative blockng???? I have a coffee can I use to block my felted hats, whatever works????
> 
> ...


You have to enable it to track you, but it's amazing how many people do. You can also post location when you post pics or status update, but you have to let it. It won't do it unless you enable it, thankfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is that what prompts those posts? I've wondered why anyone would want to tell the world where they were when it doesn't seem to be anything special.


I think so, I won't swear to it, but you can enable the setting to update your location.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Knit Purl Hunter has a baby sweater KAL starting in April. It's a mystery, but I think it will have sheep on it.


That might be fun to join.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cornwall . Beautiful place but very tight narrow roads , nightmare to get a caravan to the caravan sites down there , although there are a lot of narrow country roads all over the UK


I think that one of the funniest things I ever saw, was on Top Gear, when they went and rented a caravan and tried caravaning for the first time, it was hilarious, they had roads blocked up, and they tore up the poor caravan trying to turn it around...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like what I need about now. According to Fitbit, my average pet night sleep is less than 5 hours. Hope coffee and shower have you feeling better.


That's one of the things I like about my Garmin, it tells me deep sleep, light sleep, and awake time. Thankfully I get a lot of deep sleep it seems.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was going to say, pity we can't get together and knit when we can't sleep, until it dawned on me (no pun intended!) that your 3am is my 8am!


I was knitting thinking of all of you; that counts as together, right?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think DD was originally hoping for a boy also. But she is happy as long as baby is healthy. And yes wealthy and wise would be a great bonus. :sm11:
> 
> Gosh those 3D scans are quite amazing arent they.? She sent me a photo from scan of baby's face and had it side by side with a photo of newborn Serena and I have to admit that it looks like they have exactly the same nose and mouth at the very least.


Wow! It's amazing how they can do them. Jennie sent me a text of her sonogram picture, it's so cute, of course it's way to early to tell if it's boy or girl, but it's definitely a baby. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope they are helping her!
> Yes it would be good if it is something simple.


We should know fairly soon, she just started with the higher dosage so it will take a little bit though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

When I was trying to get to sleep I thought thats funny the wall moved- heard something and thought thats what did it. But thought no more of it- until I went on Facebook before I went to bed and one friend asked was that an earthquake I felt. So after a bit of googling I worked out it was- only 3.7. Can't have been as awake as I thought otherwise I would have thought of that option. Thinking about it now there is no way a truck was close enough to shake the wall!

Thats what got the bird so worked up! So I think I had just fallen asleep and the earthquake that woke me not insomnia for once- and getting up to check the budgie woke me properly.

We do get very occasional small quakes which have minimal if any impact. Many will have slept through it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mum is just the same. No change at all. Very tired but well enough in herself and settled.


No changes and maintaining is good, it's really good that she's settled and not having the anxiety and such that she was.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Think of it as a 50,000 mile service! Get over this and you'll be good for another 50,000 miles!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One also has the option to "check in" to a business. Some places will offer a discount or special thing like free dessert at a restaurant if the person checks in by saying what they're doing and tagging the place. I got ten percent off my glasses by doing that. I only do that kind of thing when someone else is at home too--and I don't do it often. Most of the time I wait until I'm back home and say I was there if I want to post about it. And you can turn off the location thing on the phone.


I like you, only post once I'm back home, especially when on vacation, my BFF post from places in San Antonio when she goes to visit her mom and I just want to shake her, I know that she lives in a tiny community but still, you never know who'll take advantage of knowing they aren't home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I was trying to get to sleep and thought thats funny the wall moved- heard something and thought thats what did it. But thought no more of it- until I went on Facebook before I went to bed and one friend asked was that an earthquake I felt. So after a bit of googling I worked out it was- only 3.7. Can't have as awake as I thought otherwise I would have thought of that option. Thinking about it now there is no way a truck was close enough to shake the wall!


Wow! Do you get many earthquakes there, the way New Zealand does?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! Do you get many earthquakes there, the way New Zealand does?


No not even every year- so quite exciting for us. our friend Mr Google mentions a 2014 and 2010 one (for Adelaide that is).
Other areas get a few more but nowhere gets them often. 
Australia's worst one ever was in Newcastle in 1989 in which 13 people were killed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No not even every year- so quite exciting for us. our friend Mr Google mentions a 2014 and 2010 one (for Adelaide that is).
> Other areas get a few more but nowhere gets them often.
> Australia's worst one ever was in Newcastle in 1989 in which 13 people were killed.


I didn't think I'd remembered anyone mentioning earthquakes in Aussie, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning everyone. I think I finally starting to feel rested after Sunday night of not sleeping all night. 
Wanted to go to Bible study this morning but I was so wore out that the extra sleep seemed what to do since I work tonight and tomorrow night. One more night and then I start days.mshe needs a day sitter and she asked if I wanted to try that shift. I am pretty flexible, and with spring coming I may enjoy having my late afternoons and nights home. 
A new hip for Julie!!! hey!! You will be going like crazy. Pain like that is not fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Goodnight Joy from a wet and grey but not cold morning over here


????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so glad they are moving forward. It must be so painful to walk.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning everyone. I think I finally starting to feel rested after Sunday night of not sleeping all night.
> Wanted to go to Bible study this morning but I was so wore out that the extra sleep seemed what to do since I work tonight and tomorrow night. One more night and then I start days.mshe needs a day sitter and she asked if I wanted to try that shift. I am pretty flexible, and with spring coming I may enjoy having my late afternoons and nights home.
> A new hip for Julie!!! hey!! You will be going like crazy. Pain like that is not fun.


Glad that you got caught up on the sleep, feeling rested helps a lot. 
Hope that you like the new shift, but I guess if you don't, going back to the nights is always an option. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I've sat as long as I can get away with for now, I really need to get somethings accomplished, all those potatoes in the kitchen being not the least of it. 
Have a great day, I'll check in later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Mum is just the same. No change at all. Very tired but well enough in herself and settled.


Good news that she is settled


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that one of the funniest things I ever saw, was on Top Gear, when they went and rented a caravan and tried caravaning for the first time, it was hilarious, they had roads blocked up, and they tore up the poor caravan trying to turn it around...


I remember that , it was funny , luckily I wasn't driving with the caravan in tow, as I think I would have took out half of Cornwall


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 1 February '17

I am feeling guilty - here I sit working on this while Heidi is on her hands and knees mopping my living room floor. It isn't that I don't appreciate it - it should just be me on the floor - except I wouldn't last very long. She does so many nice things for me.

Early morning sunshine today but now we are back to overcast skies. It is almost 40° so it isn't too bad outside.

KALE SALAD WITH ROASTED SWEET POTATO, DRIED CHERRIES, FETA AND PEPITAS

Yield: 4 servings,

INGREDIENTS:

For the salad:
2 medium sweet potatoes, diced into cubes
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 teaspoon maple syrup
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 large bunch of Tuscan kale, stemmed and very finely chopped (about 6 cups chopped kale)

For the dressing:
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon fresh orange juice or lemon juice
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon dijon mustard
1 teaspoon maple syrup
Freshly ground salt and pepper, to taste

For the topping:
1/4 cup (pepitas) pumpkin seeds
¼ cup feta cheese crumbles
⅓ cup dried cherries
½ cup roasted or canned chickpeas

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

1. Place cubed sweet potatoes on baking sheet, drizzle 1 tablespoon olive oil and maple syrup over the top then add garlic and salt. Toss to evenly coat the sweet potatoes with oil and spices.

2. Spread sweet potato cubes evenly around pan and roast for 35-45 minutes, stirring halfway through, until sweet potatoes are fork tender.

3. While the sweet potatoes are cooking, chop your kale if you haven't already and add it to a large bowl.

Next prepare your dressing:

1. In a small bowl add the following: olive oil, orange juice, apple cider vinegar, dijon mustard and maple syrup; whisk until smooth.

2. Pour dressing all over the chopped kale and use your (clean) hands to gently massage the dressing into the kale for a few minutes. This helps remove any bitterness from the kale and adds flavor to the leafy green.

Finishing the salad:

1. Once sweet potato cubes are done cooking, add it to the kale.

2. Pour into 4 salad bowls, or 1 large bowl for sharing.

3. Before you serve the salad, top with pumpkin seeds, feta and roasted crunchy chickpeas.

Tip: Don't add the cheese or pumpkin seeds until you are ready to eat; you want them crunchy not soggy.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 salad - Amount Per Serving: Smart Points: 12 - Points +: 8 - Calories: 288 - Total Fat: 11g - Saturated Fat: g - Carbohydrates: 42.5g - Fiber: 6g - Sugar: 16g - Protein: 8.5g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/kale-salad-with-roasted-sweet-potato-dried-cherries-feta-pepitas/#4kxSx3p57UKmK7H6.99

MEDITERRANEAN-SPICED CHICKEN STUFFED SWEET POTATOES

Sweet potatoes are a stand-out vitamin-packed powerhouse and stuffed with spiced chicken and veggies, they become a multi-textured dinner, lunch, or with mini potatoes, a gorgeous appetizer.

AUTHOR:  JAMIE GELLER
105 MIN DURATION
4 TO 6 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

4 large sweet potatoes
Extra virgin olive oil
1 large red onion, sliced
2 roasted red peppers (jarred peppers work well), sliced
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 pound chicken breasts, cut into thin strips
1 teaspoon ground cumin
½ teaspoon ground coriander
Pinch of ground cinnamon
½ cup chicken broth
1 (15-ounce) can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
3 cups baby spinach, rinsed and dried
½ cup pitted Kalamata olives, chopped
½ cup tahini

Garnish: tahini, sliced scallions

PREPARATION

1. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper. Preheat oven to 350°F.

2. Place sweet potatoes on prepared sheet and roast at 350°F for 45 minutes to 1 hour or until a knife can easily pierce the potatoes.

3. While potatoes are roasting, caramelize onion in a large sauté pan lightly coated with evoo over medium-high heat, about 7 to 10 minutes, until dark and very soft.

4. Add red pepper, garlic, and chicken and continue cooking until chicken is light golden brown, about 8 to 10 minutes.

5. Add cumin, coriander, cinnamon, broth, and chickpeas. Reduce heat to a simmer.

6. Cut potatoes in half lengthwise and scoop out potato flesh, leaving about a quarter-inch of flesh to support filling without breaking.

7. Add scooped potato to chicken mixture and stir to combine. Adjust seasoning with salt and pepper.

8. Add spinach and stir into hot chicken mixture. Divide filling between potato halves. Sprinkle olives on top and drizzle with tahini.

9. Before serving, reheat potatoes until filling is bubbly. Garnish with more tahini and sliced scallions.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/mediterranean-spiced-chicken-stuffed-sweet-potatoes/?utm_source=Joy%20of%20Kosher&utm_campaign=c636ba2cd4-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_VeganFarroBowl_1.17.17&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a2700d4179-c636ba2cd4-9794325

SMOKY BEEF AND BLACK BEAN CHILI BAR

INGREDIENTS

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 red bell pepper, roughly chopped
1 orange or yellow bell pepper, roughly chopped
1 poblano pepper, roughly chopped
1 yellow onion, roughly chopped
1 red onion, roughly chopped
3 cloves garlic
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 pound ground beef
2 chipotle chilies, finely chopped
2 tablespoons adobo sauce
1 1/2 cups crushed tomatoes
1 cup beef stock
1 16 ounce can of black beans, drained and rinsed
Kosher salt and freshly cracked black pepper

Toppings
Sour cream
Shredded Cheddar Cheese
Scallions
Diced Avocado
Cilantro
Chives

INSTRUCTIONS

1. In a large heavy bottom pot, add the olive oil over medium high heat.

2. Add the red and orange bell pepper, poblano pepper and yellow and red onion and sauté for 10-12 minutes until the vegetables start to cook down.

3. Add the garlic and chili powder and sauté for 1-2 more minutes.

4. Next, add the ground beef. Break it up into pieces with a wooden spoon and sauté until golden brown. Season with salt and pepper

5. Once the beef is cooked, add chopped chipotle chili peppers, adobo sauce, crushed tomatoes and beef stock. Stir to combine and reduce the heat to medium.

6. Add the drained black beans and simmer for 1 hour until the chili thickens.

7. Once the chili has thickened, you can reduce the heat to low and keep it on the stove until you are ready to serve. 8. Taste and adjust salt and pepper.

9. Serve with any of the optional toppings and let your guests DIY their own chili topping.

http://whatsgabyc ooking.com/s\moky-beef-and-black-bean-chili/?ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)

Enchilada Pasta Soup

12 ingredients
6 servings

Ingredients

Soup
5 ¼ cups Progresso™ Chicken Broth (from two 32-oz. cartons) 
2 (14.75-oz.) cans cream style sweet corn
2 (10-oz.) cans Old El Paso™ Red Enchilada Sauce
1 (4.5-oz.) can Old El Paso™ Chopped Green Chiles
1 (10-oz.) can chunk white and dark chicken in water, undrained
1 (5-oz.) pkg. uncooked vermicelli, broken into pieces
1 ½ teaspoons cumin
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon onion powder
½ teaspoon dried oregano leaves, crushed

Garnish, if desired
1 medium onion, chopped 
12 oz. (3 cups) shredded colby-Monterey Jack cheese blend

Steps

1. In Dutch oven or large saucepan, combine broth, corn, enchilada sauce and chiles; mix well. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat.

2. Add all remaining soup ingredients; mix well.

3. Reduce heat to low; simmer 8 minutes or until vermicelli is tender, stirring occasionally.

4. Ladle soup into individual bowls.

5. Garnish each serving with onion and cheese.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1/6 of Recipe - Calories 560 - Calories from Fat 220

Daily Value: Total Fat 24g - Saturated Fat 3g - Cholesterol 80mg - Sodium 2250mg - Total Carbohydrate 52g - Dietary Fiber 4g - Sugars 16g - Protein 34g

Vitamin A 25% - Vitamin C 15% - Calcium 45% - Iron 15%

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 1 Fruit; 4 Lean Meat; 2 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/enchilada-pasta-soup/2265287a-6ac2-4df0-8e0e-1b55540c587a

Gluten-Free Impossibly Easy Taco Pie

Total Time 50 MIN
Serves 6

Ingredients

1 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup) 
1 package (1 oz) gluten-free taco seasoning mix
1 can (4.5 oz) gluten-free chopped green chiles, drained 
2 eggs
1 cup milk 
½ cup Bisquick™ Gluten Free mix
¾ cup shredded Monterey Jack or Cheddar cheese (3 oz) 
¾ cup chopped tomato 
1 ½ cups shredded lettuce, if desired
Salsa, if desired 
Gluten-free sour cream, if desired

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 9-inch glass pie plate with cooking spray.

2. In 10-inch skillet, cook beef and onion over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until beef is brown; drain.

3. Stir in seasoning mix.

4. Spoon into pie plate. Top with chiles.

5. In small bowl, stir eggs, milk and Bisquick mix until blended. Pour into pie plate.

6. Bake about 25 minutes.

7. Top with cheese and tomato; bake 2 to 3 minutes longer or until cheese is melted.

8. Let stand 5 minutes before serving.

9. Serve with lettuce, salsa and sour cream.

Expert Tips: Try other toppings like shredded lettuce, sliced green onions, chopped black olives, guacamole or crushed corn chips. Always read labels to make sure each recipe ingredient is gluten free. Products and ingredient sources can change.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 300 - Calories from Fat 140 - Total Fat 16g - Saturated Fat 7g - Trans Fat 1/2g - Cholesterol 125mg - Sodium 680mg - Potassium 370mg - Total Carbohydrate 17g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 4g - Protein 21g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 15% - Vitamin C 8% - Calcium 25% - Iron 15%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1/2 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/gluten-free-impossibly-easy-taco-pie/a5c05838-da08-4347-b167-87a8cc4e3803

Spanish Ham Croquettes - Croquetas de Jamón Recipe

Authors: By Lisa & Tony Sierra
Spanish Food Expert
Total Time: 220 minutes
6 servings

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup (100 milliliter) chicken broth
8 tablespoons olive oil
3/4 cup (107 grams) flour
1 1/2 cups (350 milliliter) milk
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
dash of ground pepper
1/2 cup very finely hand-minced ham
2 eggs, lightly beaten with 2 teaspoons water
bread crumbs for coating
Spanish olive oil for frying

PREPARATION

1. Heat the 8 Tbsp olive oil in a small saucepan on medium heat.

2. Add the flour and cook for 3 minutes, stirring constantly.

3. Gradually add the milk and the chicken broth, stirring without stopping. This can take up to 30 minutes.

4. Next, add the nutmeg, salt and pepper to taste.

5. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until the sauce is thickened and smooth.

6. Add the minced ham and continue to cook for about 2-3 minutes on low heat, continuing to stir.

7. Remove from heat. Taste and adjust seasoning if necessary.

8. Allow to cool for 5-10 minutes and refrigerate at least 3 hours until mixture is cold.

NOTE: If you are preparing a day or so ahead, you can cover the mixture tightly and keep refrigerated until you are ready to fry the croquettes.

9. Pour the bread crumbs into a small, wide bowl.

10. Beat the eggs with water in a small, wide bowl.

11. Cover your hands in flour, then divide the mixture into 1-inch balls and set on a plate, so that they are not touching.

12. Pour enough olive oil in a medium to large frying pan to cover 1/2 inch deep. Heat the olive oil for frying to about 355°F degrees.

13. Dip the croquettes in the beaten egg and coat with crumbs by rolling in the bowl.

14. Place the croquettes in the hot oil and fry quickly, turning several times, until golden.

15. Remove the croquettes with a slotted spoon and set on a paper towel to absorb the excess oil.

16. Serve immediately. If croquettes will not be served immediately, place in a warm oven (200°F degrees) for up to 30 minutes.

Variation: If you want variety or simply do not eat ham, substitute 1/2 cup finely minced, cooked chicken for the ham.

Tip: Make sure that the ham is very finely minced, so it can be mixed thoroughly with the dough.

Tip: If the mixture is spread out in a thin layer on a flat dish, you will need to refrigerate it for less time. A large glass baking dish works well.

Tip: If you prefer, you can use a deep fryer to fry the croquettes. Be sure not to over-cook them!

http://spanishfood.about.com/od/tapas/r/croquetas.htm?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8720018&utm_term=bouncex

Mexican Rice Pilaf

By Jennifer Segal
Servings: 6
Total Time: 30 Minutes

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 small yellow onion, finely chopped
1 large jalapeño pepper, stemmed, seeded and minced
2 large cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1-1/2 cups white long grain rice, such as Uncle Ben's Original
3-1/3 cups low sodium chicken broth (see note*)
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1/2 cup frozen peas, defrosted
1/4 cup finely chopped cilantro
2 teaspoons fresh lime juice

Instructions

1. Heat the olive oil in a large pot over medium-low heat. Add the onions and jalapeño and cook, stirring frequently, until onions are softened and translucent, about 5 minutes.

2. Turn the heat up to medium and add the tomato paste, garlic and rice; cook, stirring frequently, for about 3 minutes.

3. Add the chicken broth, salt, pepper, chili powder and cumin; turn the heat up and bring to a boil.

4. Reduce the heat to low, cover the pot and simmer until all the liquid is absorbed, about 20 minutes.

5. Add the peas, cilantro and lime juice and fluff the rice with a fork to mix. Let the rice sit for a few moments to "dry out" and lose that wet, just-steamed texture. Taste and adjust seasoning with salt, pepper and lime if necessary.

*Note: Some rice brands will require a little less or a little more liquid; check the package for specific instructions.

Nutrition Information: Calories 253 - Fat 6g - Saturated fat 1g - Carbohydrates 43g - Sugar 2g - Fiber 2g - Protein 7g - Sodium 491mg - Cholesterol 0mg

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2014/01/mexican-rice-pilaf.html

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like he isn't conducive to new ideas of any kind. does't sound like he would welcome ideas different than his. i have an idea that he is this way with the rest of this life also. it's called set in his ways and he is too young to be that way. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yes plenty plenty of clothes thats for sure! Yes we have similar online sites. I read yours and it is all sensible. I am constantly sending her links with ideas and I know she does read some of them. I sent that one also just now. I will see if I can somehow get hold of a brochure similar but I doubt very much that he will even agree to glance at it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the 3d scans are pretty neat - heidi had one with bentley. you can really see what they look like. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I think DD was originally hoping for a boy also. But she is happy as long as baby is healthy. And yes wealthy and wise would be a great bonus. :sm11:
> 
> Gosh those 3D scans are quite amazing arent they.? She sent me a photo from scan of baby's face and had it side by side with a photo of newborn Serena and I have to admit that it looks like they have exactly the same nose and mouth at the very least.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think that is enough to do much. second hand smoke can be dangerous but you have been away from that for so many years one would not think it would be a problem now. i am sure both tests will come back in the normal range. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> years ago Sam I would have one black Russian in a year- although I never inhaled- but my dad smoked always, when I was little- so maybe something to do with that. At least I should know something soon with the tests they are doing over the next two weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that should be a relief for you. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Mum is just the same. No change at all. Very tired but well enough in herself and settled.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sun is out here Sam but our nice warm mild days are gone for awhile. it is cold and windy so back out comes the long winter coat when I go to work today. At least the sun is shining and that is nice to see.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm about to head to bed now (again) at 2am while you are mid afternoon. Might blame one of the birds for being awake. I was awake but likely to go back to sle p when one bird started fluttering and squawking so I got up to check him. And of course going to bed after than just wasn't on. He was fine by the way.
> Been working on my Knitterati square- keep making mistakes so not made huge progress but I am further on than I was when I got up.


Don't feel bad about your square. I've made several mistakes too and have had to frog. How are you managing carrying the yarn.?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prescription prices are ridiculous IMHO. Pharmaceuticals are greedy SOBs IMHO! Hope all your meds & insurance get straightened out and soon.


sassafras123 said:


> My reflux progressed to Barret's esophagus. There was mixup of original Rx and they were going to charge me $75 for Zantac. They had over the counter Zantac 150 mg for $10. I got that. Since, druggist called said I could pick up Rx for a months supply of Zantac 300 mg for $4. So I just asked DH to pick up Rx. The 150 dose helped. I take Prevacid 30 mg in a.m., Zantac at dinner. I don't know about osteoporosis i would ask doc or druggist. I have 2 insurances so was initially outraged when they said insurance won't cover medication. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice hat. Love what you use to block it...gave me a chuckle. I HAD styrofoam head until recently; and yes, Alice decided it was a toy and you can just imagine the mess she made.


flyty1n said:


> Nothing as beautiful as has been posted here, but hat is finally finished and is now drying on the head of a stuffed cat pillow. Looks funny but so far has worked well for hat blocking.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Finally caught up! Best wishes to all. Day off today. 

Still waiting on call that insurance has approved surgery and we can set the date. Frustrating.

Gonna work on some knitting/crocheting later, right now, working on entering my stash into ravelery and then moving it from the various plastic bags I have them in scattered all over the spare bedroom into plastic bins. Have one bin almost full already. Will probably end up with at least two, maybe three.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Late checking in here today. I have spent ALL morning and a couple of hours into the afternoon cleaning in the kitchen. Yes, it was that bad but that also included cleaning the oven. The range/oven has a self cleaning mode but it just takes such a high temperature and huge amt. of electicity I decided to use Easy Off oven cleaner. OMG....it was a mess! Still has a little gunk I could work more on but quite frankly I'm exhausted and don't think I can bend over and scrub any more for now. It looks much better though; just not perfect. I can live with it. Now to catch up here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I spent some time browsing counties, cities, and villages in the UK on the computer yesterday. What beautiful countryside and so different from where I live. Of course there are many places here I've never seen too. I just need to be one of those billionaires and get to travel lots, and lots, and lots; be able to go and visit all sorts of places and stay at least a month in each one just to explore.
If wishes were horses.....


KateB said:


> A lot of rural areas do have very narrow roads and many have very high hedges on either side too! It's filmed in Port Isaac in Cornwall, which is in the south of England, and DH & I went there a couple of years ago on holiday. It's a lovely wee place and it was funny to see all the places used on the programme.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very true! You guys are my friends/family. I spend more time with you folks than I do with people actually in my area!


darowil said:


> I think we tend to forget talking here that we are an open forum becuase it is like talking to friends especially here on the TP.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

The fact that they have to put this warning on plastic containers makes you wonder about the future of humanity.... Would think it would be pretty much common sense...


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Late checking in here today. I have spent ALL morning and a couple of hours into the afternoon cleaning in the kitchen. Yes, it was that bad but that also included cleaning the oven. The range/oven has a self cleaning mode but it just takes such a high temperature and huge amt. of electicity I decided to use Easy Off oven cleaner. OMG....it was a mess! Still has a little gunk I could work more on but quite frankly I'm exhausted and don't think I can bend over and scrub any more for now. It looks much better though; just not perfect. I can live with it. Now to catch up here.


A quote to remember, from somewhere I don't remember "progress, not perfection"


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was knitting thinking of all of you; that counts as together, right?


 :sm24: :sm02: Absolutely it does!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like that....it applies to just about everything in my life!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> A quote to remember, from somewhere I don't remember "progress, not perfection"


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Heidi is indeed a gem, Sam!

Gwen, you have really worked today! I've got lots to do, but had to take a nap first. I have to go to bed earlier!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to go read the digest and maybe knit some...or take a nap. Didn't sleep well last night; was awake until going for 4 a.m. and got up at 8. TTYL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. Bad Alice!
Maya and I had our walk. Tuckered but happy.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Three very full bins, 45 ravelery entries, didn't realize how much I had!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was knitting thinking of all of you; that counts as together, right?


Indeed it does! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning everyone. I think I finally starting to feel rested after Sunday night of not sleeping all night.
> Wanted to go to Bible study this morning but I was so wore out that the extra sleep seemed what to do since I work tonight and tomorrow night. One more night and then I start days.mshe needs a day sitter and she asked if I wanted to try that shift. I am pretty flexible, and with spring coming I may enjoy having my late afternoons and nights home.
> A new hip for Julie!!! hey!! You will be going like crazy. Pain like that is not fun.


Clearly you need the sleep-you might do better on day shift. Nights can cause havoc with sleeping patterns.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I was trying to get to sleep I thought thats funny the wall moved- heard something and thought thats what did it. But thought no more of it- until I went on Facebook before I went to bed and one friend asked was that an earthquake I felt. So after a bit of googling I worked out it was- only 3.7. Can't have been as awake as I thought otherwise I would have thought of that option. Thinking about it now there is no way a truck was close enough to shake the wall!
> 
> Thats what got the bird so worked up! So I think I had just fallen asleep and the earthquake that woke me not insomnia for once- and getting up to check the budgie woke me properly.
> 
> We do get very occasional small quakes which have minimal if any impact. Many will have slept through it.


Wow, that's a real reason for waking up and certainly puts my gas at a peep!.....(as my gran would have said!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam look atHeidi doing your floor at getting something that done without any effort on your part :sm01: But it isn't easy being increasingly dependent on others is it?
It's great that she does take that care of you as you sure couldn't so it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the 3d scans are pretty neat - heidi had one with bentley. you can really see what they look like. --- sam


Yes- we thought Elizabeth was going to be big becuase she had chubby cheeks. Wrong- she wasn't big and still isn't but still has the chubby cheeks. People never believed me when I said Maryanne was not gaining weight because she had the same chubby cheeks. Nothing wrong with Elizabeth's weight though- low side of healthy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't feel bad about your square. I've made several mistakes too and have had to frog. How are you managing carrying the yarn.?


Thats going fine. Much easier in the round and when the floats are small. Gets much harder when both colours are fairly long runs. Almost half way through the first row of squirrels.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finally caught up! Best wishes to all. Day off today.
> 
> Still waiting on call that insurance has approved surgery and we can set the date. Frustrating.
> 
> Gonna work on some knitting/crocheting later, right now, working on entering my stash into ravelery and then moving it from the various plastic bags I have them in scattered all over the spare bedroom into plastic bins. Have one bin almost full already. Will probably end up with at least two, maybe three.


Can't get over how the insurance companies have the say on whether you get surgery. A few surgeries are excluded depending on the policy we have (or Medicare if public) but the first the insurance company knows is the bill arriving. 
For example our private health at one stage excluded hip replacements and cataracts. If we had added them on we would have a 12 month waiting period- but neither of those are surgery you need unexpectedly so would have had time to up the cover. And most of them don't cover cosmetic surgery


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I spent some time browsing counties, cities, and villages in the UK on the computer yesterday. What beautiful countryside and so different from where I live. Of course there are many places here I've never seen too. I just need to be one of those billionaires and get to travel lots, and lots, and lots; be able to go and visit all sorts of places and stay at least a month in each one just to explore.
> If wishes were horses.....


And I would love to join you. The English countryside is wonderful- well Wales and Scotland as well. It feels like home to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Think of it as a 50,000 mile service! Get over this and you'll be good for another 50,000 miles!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We should know fairly soon, she just started with the higher dosage so it will take a little bit though.


 :sm24: Hoping it is a good report.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very true! You guys are my friends/family. I spend more time with you folks than I do with people actually in my area!


Was reading an article the other day about the adverse effects of iPads etc on really young kids. Commenting on how they can swipe them at a very age. Elizabeth knows how to swipe- it is clearly deliberate and she knows how to turn on Siri. And this is a girl who doesn't get a huge amount of exposure. But with photos etc phones are often out and she loves looking at the photos.
Currently I probably spend more time with you than with any one else other than Elizabeth! Once I'm home again I will see more of David and all my regular things will start up again soon so I will be out more often. January most things stop and begin again round about the time school goes back.
Any way after that side track I was going to say I wonder if they have done studies on the effects on our age groups. Is having so many online friends good or bad for us? I'm sure I wouldn't be out anymore than I am now even if I didn't have a bunch of friends here. And how good for those who can't get out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning everyone. I think I finally starting to feel rested after Sunday night of not sleeping all night.
> Wanted to go to Bible study this morning but I was so wore out that the extra sleep seemed what to do since I work tonight and tomorrow night. One more night and then I start days.mshe needs a day sitter and she asked if I wanted to try that shift. I am pretty flexible, and with spring coming I may enjoy having my late afternoons and nights home.
> A new hip for Julie!!! hey!! You will be going like crazy. Pain like that is not fun.


It is taking so long for all these checks, that I have really cold feet, now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so glad they are moving forward. It must be so painful to walk.


It certainly has limited how far I am prepared to go, I like flat surfaces.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think that is enough to do much. second hand smoke can be dangerous but you have been away from that for so many years one would not think it would be a problem now. i am sure both tests will come back in the normal range. --- sam


only two weeks and hopefully I will have some idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The fact that they have to put this warning on plastic containers makes you wonder about the future of humanity.... Would think it would be pretty much common sense...


When a packet of peanuts with written in large prints needs a small warning on the back saying Warning this product may contain peanuts I sure do wonder. Do they really need to need warn people that. And may? Can't say I would have been too impressed if I had opened them and not found any peanuts in there!
Why is it so someone elses responsibility to think for us? What has happened to personal responsibility? 
Warnings should be when something is not clear. May be nuts in a muesli bar for example as not clear. But in a bag of peanuts or that putting a child in a plastic box is not a good idea? If someone doesn't have the ability to know that for themselves is a warning going to be able to help them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to go read the digest and maybe knit some...or take a nap. Didn't sleep well last night; was awake until going for 4 a.m. and got up at 8. TTYL!


One hour less than me.
I had sent Maryanne a text saying poor Cocky didn't like the earthquake so she rang me around my time to find out about it.nBut I had gone to bed around 3.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Three very full bins, 45 ravelery entries, didn't realize how much I had!


Think they would be even more of a suffocation risk now! For a baby at least.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Went to knitting group today and an elderly lady there had used tcp (a lot ) at first I thought it was just me as I have allergies and this smell was really irritating my nose and throat but others started to be bothered by it too . I was so glad to be out of there as I was really beginning to have trouble breathing and coughing thought the walk home would clear my sinuses but no 8 hours later I am still having trouble hope it is just my allergies and not what my son has got


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is amazing how fast our yarn stashes grow! And so hard to get rid of!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Three very full bins, 45 ravelery entries, didn't realize how much I had!


That should, do keep you busy for a while


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It is amazing how fast our yarn stashes grow! And so hard to get rid of!


No matter how big it is you never seem to have what you 'need'. And of course some is just too nice to ignore when it looks at you pleadingly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> No matter how big it is you never seem to have what you 'need'. And of course some is just too nice to ignore when it looks at you pleadingly.


No yarn shops near me so I can't be tempted even if I wanted to be .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It took about 4 hours but all the potatoes are peeled, well the little potatoes that I'm going to can anyway, I filled a 42 Quart cooler with the rest that I'll keep raw. I have the peeled potatoes sitting in cold water on the stove and I'll do the 10 minute boil in the morning and get them all canned. I'm tired, it's not physically difficult work, but boy it sure is tedious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like you, only post once I'm back home, especially when on vacation, my BFF post from places in San Antonio when she goes to visit her mom and I just want to shake her, I know that she lives in a tiny community but still, you never know who'll take advantage of knowing they aren't home.


We also don't post things about being away but DHs cousins wife does it all th time???? She's been warned but continues, I can't believe they haven't had trouble


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I think my new thyroid level is kicking in. I came home from work and had enough energy to wash some dishes and cook dinner without feeling exhausted. Dinner is currently cooking. I am trying out a potato casserole recipe that I saw on the main forum in the past week. It is baking while I am cooking bratwursts and another sausage to feed the hungry guys.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember that , it was funny , luckily I wasn't driving with the caravan in tow, as I think I would have took out half of Cornwall


LOL!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I've sat as long as I can get away with for now, I really need to get somethings accomplished, all those potatoes in the kitchen being not the least of it.
> Have a great day, I'll check in later.


Do you not have any kind if cold room or cold storage in your basement or garage for potatoes?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Heidi knows you appreciate her, Sam, and she'd much rather you were sitting at the computer while she's doing that than that you were in the spa from trying to do it yourself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also don't post things about being away but DHs cousins wife does it all th time???? She's been warned but continues, I can't believe they haven't had trouble


Thats why I got Maryanne to post about me being here looking after her birds. It's hard not to post when you are away as often you want to share what you are doing. 
I have virtually no info about me available on Facebook- even wrong year for my birthday (date and month correct). Don't even have my name I think- but it is so common that it wouldn't matter. One advantage of a common name.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the 3d scans are pretty neat - heidi had one with bentley. you can really see what they look like. --- sam


I don't think they do those here, at least I've not heard anyone mention it. When I had mine we didn't even get ultrasound ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary, what time is dinner? Sounds delicious!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think they do those here, at least I've not heard anyone mention it. When I had mine we didn't even get ultrasound ????


Here they are extras- Vicky's Obstetrician had just got one in his rooms (would you believe?) so they tested it on Vicky. I suspect that while in theory she says she wouldn't have had one that she likely would have even if she had had to pay for it. Maybe they do do them in the public system- no idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be an interesting study. Of course I can only say how it effects me but not having many close friends or colleagues to bounce ideas/thoughts off of this has become a good thing for me. Also, feedback and encouragement from folks here keep me knitting or trying other things.



darowil said:


> Was reading an article the other day about the adverse effects of iPads etc on really young kids. Commenting on how they can swipe them at a very age. Elizabeth knows how to swipe- it is clearly deliberate and she knows how to turn on Siri. And this is a girl who doesn't get a huge amount of exposure. But with photos etc phones are often out and she loves looking at the photos.
> Currently I probably spend more time with you than with any one else other than Elizabeth! Once I'm home again I will see more of David and all my regular things will start up again soon so I will be out more often. January most things stop and begin again round about the time school goes back.
> Any way after that side track I was going to say I wonder if they have done studies on the effects on our age groups. Is having so many online friends good or bad for us? I'm sure I wouldn't be out anymore than I am now even if I didn't have a bunch of friends here. And how good for those who can't get out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prescription prices are ridiculous IMHO. Pharmaceuticals are greedy SOBs IMHO! Hope all your meds & insurance get straightened out and soon.


Yesterday at knitting, the conversation turned to healthcare, and I pulled up about healthcare internationally and the US is rated 37th, all the countries above us have costs controlled by the government, and that was quality of health care as well as costs and such. The US pays more for healthcare and gets less for the money.
Okay, I'm off my soap box, I just found it really interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice hat. Love what you use to block it...gave me a chuckle. I HAD styrofoam head until recently; and yes, Alice decided it was a toy and you can just imagine the mess she made.


Lol! Oh Alice! Amazon has the cheap, I'm going to order one because I really don't have anything to block hats on.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Mary, what time is dinner? Sounds delicious!


About 15 minutes from now. I hope to have leftovers for lunch tomorrow. I am looking forward to trying the potato casserole.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finally caught up! Best wishes to all. Day off today.
> 
> Still waiting on call that insurance has approved surgery and we can set the date. Frustrating.
> 
> Gonna work on some knitting/crocheting later, right now, working on entering my stash into ravelery and then moving it from the various plastic bags I have them in scattered all over the spare bedroom into plastic bins. Have one bin almost full already. Will probably end up with at least two, maybe three.


I sure hope you get a call soon, it is frustrating to have to wait and wait.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is tcp? I'm probably just being dense but can't figure it out.



Swedenme said:


> Went to knitting group today and an elderly lady there had used tcp (a lot ) at first I thought it was just me as I have allergies and this smell was really irritating my nose and throat but others started to be bothered by it too . I was so glad to be out of there as I was really beginning to have trouble breathing and coughing thought the walk home would clear my sinuses but no 8 hours later I am still having trouble hope it is just my allergies and not what my son has got


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Late checking in here today. I have spent ALL morning and a couple of hours into the afternoon cleaning in the kitchen. Yes, it was that bad but that also included cleaning the oven. The range/oven has a self cleaning mode but it just takes such a high temperature and huge amt. of electicity I decided to use Easy Off oven cleaner. OMG....it was a mess! Still has a little gunk I could work more on but quite frankly I'm exhausted and don't think I can bend over and scrub any more for now. It looks much better though; just not perfect. I can live with it. Now to catch up here.


Ooh, that is back breaking work, I need to do mine as a pie dripped but it's not too bad. I agree, it'll be fine, let it go, your back doesn't need it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be an interesting study. Of course I can only say how it effects me but not having many close friends or colleagues to bounce ideas/thoughts off of this has become a good thing for me. Also, feedback and encouragement from folks here keep me knitting or trying other things.


I'm with you on that from a personal perspective. Mind you sometimes I think I could do with less enabling!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prescription prices are ridiculous IMHO. Pharmaceuticals are greedy SOBs IMHO! Hope all your meds & insurance get straightened out and soon.


Isn't that the truth.

A few years ago I heard a company booth the patent for a TB drug & jacked the price up 1000%????I think the got so much bad press but still not free as was the original hope of the seller


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The fact that they have to put this warning on plastic containers makes you wonder about the future of humanity.... Would think it would be pretty much common sense...


It really is, and when they put a label in children jeans that say to remove from child before laundering. :sm16:

I won't tell you that I have 15+ organized bins of yarn on my Ravelry stash. :sm12:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice hat. Love what you use to block it...gave me a chuckle. I HAD styrofoam head until recently; and yes, Alice decided it was a toy and you can just imagine the mess she made.


Oh, yes I can????????I think her & Kimber are twins????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes that is disturbingly interesting in my opinion and I'm fearful it will only get worse. I'll hush as I don't want to create any controversy here. I am thankful that my doctors are very good and that I can afford most of my prescriptions for now.



Poledra65 said:


> Yesterday at knitting, the conversation turned to healthcare, and I pulled up about healthcare internationally and the US is rated 37th, all the countries above us have costs controlled by the government, and that was quality of health care as well as costs and such. The US pays more for healthcare and gets less for the money.
> Okay, I'm off my soap box, I just found it really interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Three very full bins, 45 ravelery entries, didn't realize how much I had!


Looks great, isn't it a relief to get them into Ravelry and to get them all in one place?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really is, and when they put a label in children jeans that say to remove from child before laundering. :sm16:
> 
> I won't tell you that I have 15+ organized bins of yarn on my Ravelry stash. :sm12:


So far I have 343 items in my Ravelry stash. And I am no where near finished putting it in. Really do need to do something about using it. Well I have so far in February finished one item and not added anything. Not that that is really saying much as it is not yet lunchtime on the 2nd! (some of these are tiny amounts- but others not so much so).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you share the recipe? I know you said you found it on the digest but just to make it easier to find???


pacer said:


> About 15 minutes from now. I hope to have leftovers for lunch tomorrow. I am looking forward to trying the potato casserole.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> No matter how big it is you never seem to have what you 'need'. And of course some is just too nice to ignore when it looks at you pleadingly.


That is so true, always seems like I don't have quite the right color that I want


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh definitely enabling when it comes to yarn! I plan on doing some major purging to take to the KAP this year. It's not that I dislike any that I have but I will never ever be able to knit up all I have. I've even though about trying to sell some on KP or Ebay; just know I have got to purge seriously and not buy more to replace it unless (you knew this was coming) it is going to be knit up very, very soon!


darowil said:


> I'm with you on that from a personal perspective. Mind you sometimes I think I could do with less enabling!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went to knitting group today and an elderly lady there had used tcp (a lot ) at first I thought it was just me as I have allergies and this smell was really irritating my nose and throat but others started to be bothered by it too . I was so glad to be out of there as I was really beginning to have trouble breathing and coughing thought the walk home would clear my sinuses but no 8 hours later I am still having trouble hope it is just my allergies and not what my son has got


I hope also that it's just your allergies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also don't post things about being away but DHs cousins wife does it all th time???? She's been warned but continues, I can't believe they haven't had trouble


Makes you wonder doesn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think my new thyroid level is kicking in. I came home from work and had enough energy to wash some dishes and cook dinner without feeling exhausted. Dinner is currently cooking. I am trying out a potato casserole recipe that I saw on the main forum in the past week. It is baking while I am cooking bratwursts and another sausage to feed the hungry guys.


That is great news. 
Yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you not have any kind if cold room or cold storage in your basement or garage for potatoes?


I took an old cooler and put the potatoes in that, I've got some of the hard styrofoam insulation that I'm going to cut to put in the top and put some on the bottom or around the cooler, that way they won't freeze in the freezer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So far I have 343 items in my Ravelry stash. And I am no where near finished putting it in. Really do need to do something about using it. Well I have so far in February finished one item and not added anything. Not that that is really saying much as it is not yet lunchtime on the 2nd! (some of these are tiny amounts- but others not so much so).


I think mine is at 4hundred 30something but I think that over all you have me beat by at least a hundred if not two. lol And I do not feel bad about that. lolol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

About 6 years ago, I saw a pic of a child's football hat. I used a basic pattern, and it turned out very cute. I've made several more since then. I started on for my DD's friend, and was looking on Ravelry and saw several football hats for sale. One was $5! I guess someone buys them. I wish I had written and posted my pattern and maybe I would be rich by now! It really surprised me that someone would pay for such an easy pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And then there are the 109 bins on my craft room walls, two large dressers, two full closets with multiple shelves, 3 under bed rolling boxes, oh and the 3 storage ottomans and a couple of plastic storage chest with drawers.....and a couple of hanging organizers.....yes a hoarder of yarn lives here. Wish you folks could just come in and help yourselves. As you can see, I tend to get obsessive when crafting and the knitting has is over the top. A bit embarrassing to be honest! My mom was like this with fabric, which I'm not quite as bad about but do have. I've given away lots of yarn and like I said, I plan on doing more. I get all these lofty ideas of knitting this that and the other and forget that wearing wool isn't exactly needed here in the south. The idea of listing my stash on ravelry is so appealing but at the same time daunting. I seriously need a yarnaholics anonymous group.

Wish we could be "transported" into each others home to share our stashes. Or that postage was very, very cheap and we could just mail each other what is needed between us!



Poledra65 said:


> It really is, and when they put a label in children jeans that say to remove from child before laundering. :sm16:
> 
> I won't tell you that I have 15+ organized bins of yarn on my Ravelry stash. :sm12:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm about to head to bed now (again) at 2am while you are mid afternoon. Might blame one of the birds for being awake. I was awake but likely to go back to sle p when one bird started fluttering and squawking so I got up to check him. And of course going to bed after than just wasn't on. He was fine by the way.
> Been working on my Knitterati square- keep making mistakes so not made huge progress but I am further on than I was when I got up.


I saw this morning on Facebook that someone has incorporated the square into socks! It's very pretty, but no one would see it as the shoe would cover it if I were wearing it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And then there are the 109 bins on my craft room walls, two large dressers, two full closets with multiple shelves, 3 under bed rolling boxes, oh and the 3 storage ottomans and a couple of plastic storage chest with drawers.....and a couple of hanging organizers.....yes a hoarder of yarn lives here. Wish you folks could just come in and help yourselves. As you can see, I tend to get obsessive when crafting and the knitting has is over the top. A bit embarrassing to be honest! My mom was like this with fabric, which I'm not quite as bad about but do have. I've given away lots of yarn and like I said, I plan on doing more. I get all these lofty ideas of knitting this that and the other and forget that wearing wool isn't exactly needed here in the south. The idea of listing my stash on ravelry is so appealing but at the same time daunting. I seriously need a yarnaholics anonymous group.


I can't wait to tell my DD about your stash, Gwen! She thinks I'm bad, and I have way less than that!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew says I can make the potato casserole recipe again. It is a hit.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-447118-1.html#10281623

We also had green beans. Such a hearty meal and the guys sure were hungry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Mary! I've copied it; it does sound good.



pacer said:


> Matthew says I can make the potato casserole recipe again. It is a hit.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-447118-1.html#10281623


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hesitated to post how much there is as I didn't want to sound like I was bragging; it really is a problem I have with going way overboard. Thank goodness my embroidery designs only take up storage on my computer. I went crazy with designs when I started that craft obsession many, many years ago. If you come to the KAP this year plan on taking some yarn home with you. Also, when I started knitting almost 6 years ago I had no idea how much yarn making specific items would take and would but a couple of skeins here and there and then not have enough to make what I thought I'd make with it. Nightmare.


pammie1234 said:


> I can't wait to tell my DD about your stash, Gwen! She thinks I'm bad, and I have way less than that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I tried that just now, Tami and it goes straight to a fax machine!


Darn.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Mary! I've copied it; it does sound good.


It didn't last long. DH and I will eat the leftovers for lunch tomorrow. Matthew said I could make it again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't get over how the insurance companies have the say on whether you get surgery. A few surgeries are excluded depending on the policy we have (or Medicare if public) but the first the insurance company knows is the bill arriving.
> For example our private health at one stage excluded hip replacements and cataracts. If we had added them on we would have a 12 month waiting period- but neither of those are surgery you need unexpectedly so would have had time to up the cover. And most of them don't cover cosmetic surgery


Ours doesn't cover cosmetic stuff unless needed as the result of accident or disease but otherwise no cost except for things like private rooms ( my extra coverage pays that & ambulance, massage, dental, etc). I can't imagine having to wait fir approval or having to pay


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was reading an article the other day about the adverse effects of iPads etc on really young kids. Commenting on how they can swipe them at a very age. Elizabeth knows how to swipe- it is clearly deliberate and she knows how to turn on Siri. And this is a girl who doesn't get a huge amount of exposure. But with photos etc phones are often out and she loves looking at the photos.
> Currently I probably spend more time with you than with any one else other than Elizabeth! Once I'm home again I will see more of David and all my regular things will start up again soon so I will be out more often. January most things stop and begin again round about the time school goes back.
> Any way after that side track I was going to say I wonder if they have done studies on the effects on our age groups. Is having so many online friends good or bad for us? I'm sure I wouldn't be out anymore than I am now even if I didn't have a bunch of friends here. And how good for those who can't get out.


I think it's amazing having this source of virtual interaction with all of you. I'd probably get more done if I didn't spend time here. I know I read less books than I used to.
The internet certainly opens the door to all kind of educational material whether crafts, cooking.....
My GKs love looking at photos on the iPad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> When a packet of peanuts with written in large prints needs a small warning on the back saying Warning this product may contain peanuts I sure do wonder. Do they really need to need warn people that. And may? Can't say I would have been too impressed if I had opened them and not found any peanuts in there!
> Why is it so someone elses responsibility to think for us? What has happened to personal responsibility?
> Warnings should be when something is not clear. May be nuts in a muesli bar for example as not clear. But in a bag of peanuts or that putting a child in a plastic box is not a good idea? If someone doesn't have the ability to know that for themselves is a warning going to be able to help them?


It's sort of like the fool who sued McDonalds because they got burned with coffee because it was a surprise it was hot????As my mom used to say, some people don't have the sense God gave a goose????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went to knitting group today and an elderly lady there had used tcp (a lot ) at first I thought it was just me as I have allergies and this smell was really irritating my nose and throat but others started to be bothered by it too . I was so glad to be out of there as I was really beginning to have trouble breathing and coughing thought the walk home would clear my sinuses but no 8 hours later I am still having trouble hope it is just my allergies and not what my son has got


.? TCP. Sorry you're stuffed up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No matter how big it is you never seem to have what you 'need'. And of course some is just too nice to ignore when it looks at you pleadingly.


Yes, I want to do a baby sweater for my doctors new baby girl but have decided the yarn I have isn't what I want, it's really soft but very pale yellow & very pale green, not enough of either to use alone. Not sure what I will make with those if I don't do the sweater
So far, everything I've done since the new year was from yarn I already had???? I finished a second helix hat, I think there will be more of them in my future


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And then there are the 109 bins on my craft room walls, two large dressers, two full closets with multiple shelves, 3 under bed rolling boxes, oh and the 3 storage ottomans and a couple of plastic storage chest with drawers.....and a couple of hanging organizers.....yes a hoarder of yarn lives here. Wish you folks could just come in and help yourselves. As you can see, I tend to get obsessive when crafting and the knitting has is over the top. A bit embarrassing to be honest! My mom was like this with fabric, which I'm not quite as bad about but do have. I've given away lots of yarn and like I said, I plan on doing more. I get all these lofty ideas of knitting this that and the other and forget that wearing wool isn't exactly needed here in the south. The idea of listing my stash on ravelry is so appealing but at the same time daunting. I seriously need a yarnaholics anonymous group.
> 
> Wish we could be "transported" into each others home to share our stashes. Or that postage was very, very cheap and we could just mail each other what is needed between us!


There are certainly worse addictions we could have, I don't want an intervention, but I do need to practice a little well placed restraint a bit more than I do. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

True on both counts for me too!



Poledra65 said:


> There are certainly worse addictions we could have, I don't want an intervention, but I do need to practice a little well placed restraint a bit more than I do. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It took about 4 hours but all the potatoes are peeled, well the little potatoes that I'm going to can anyway, I filled a 42 Quart cooler with the rest that I'll keep raw. I have the peeled potatoes sitting in cold water on the stove and I'll do the 10 minute boil in the morning and get them all canned. I'm tired, it's not physically difficult work, but boy it sure is tedious.


Do you boil them before you put them in sealers? The one time I canned potatoes I did baby New potatoes, just scrubbed them, out in jars whole or cut in. 1/2, added water & salt & put in preassre canner


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think my new thyroid level is kicking in. I came home from work and had enough energy to wash some dishes and cook dinner without feeling exhausted. Dinner is currently cooking. I am trying out a potato casserole recipe that I saw on the main forum in the past week. It is baking while I am cooking bratwursts and another sausage to feed the hungry guys.


I'm glad you are finally feeling better, that darn thyroid can sure create havoc


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was reading an article the other day about the adverse effects of iPads etc on really young kids. Commenting on how they can swipe them at a very age. Elizabeth knows how to swipe- it is clearly deliberate and she knows how to turn on Siri. And this is a girl who doesn't get a huge amount of exposure. But with photos etc phones are often out and she loves looking at the photos.
> Currently I probably spend more time with you than with any one else other than Elizabeth! Once I'm home again I will see more of David and all my regular things will start up again soon so I will be out more often. January most things stop and begin again round about the time school goes back.
> Any way after that side track I was going to say I wonder if they have done studies on the effects on our age groups. Is having so many online friends good or bad for us? I'm sure I wouldn't be out anymore than I am now even if I didn't have a bunch of friends here. And how good for those who can't get out.


I'd be bad off without the online community, especially craftwise. But as for children, I can see why limiting screen time would be good as they need to develop social skills face to face.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yesterday at knitting, the conversation turned to healthcare, and I pulled up about healthcare internationally and the US is rated 37th, all the countries above us have costs controlled by the government, and that was quality of health care as well as costs and such. The US pays more for healthcare and gets less for the money.
> Okay, I'm off my soap box, I just found it really interesting.


Yes, it's always baffled me that some down there think a system like we have is a bad thing. I think if it had gone through as ours with no insurance people involved maybe people would be happy with it ( I'm not trying to start a political discussion)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that is back breaking work, I need to do mine as a pie dripped but it's not too bad. I agree, it'll be fine, let it go, your back doesn't need it.


Did I tell you I got this thing that can either be used as a oven liner or on the BBQ . It's a ?teflon sheet that you can cook on on the BBQ & then it just rinses off, no more dirty grills & in the bottom of the oven for spills.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew says I can make the potato casserole recipe again. It is a hit.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-447118-1.html#10281623
> 
> We also had green beans. Such a hearty meal and the guys sure were hungry.


It looks yummy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth.
> 
> A few years ago I heard a company booth the patent for a TB drug & jacked the price up 1000%????I think the got so much bad press but still not free as was the original hope of the seller


Supposed to say a company bought????Spell check is driving me nuts lately????I have to proof read but obviously didnt????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hesitated to post how much there is as I didn't want to sound like I was bragging; it really is a problem I have with going way overboard. Thank goodness my embroidery designs only take up storage on my computer. I went crazy with designs when I started that craft obsession many, many years ago. If you come to the KAP this year plan on taking some yarn home with you. Also, when I started knitting almost 6 years ago I had no idea how much yarn making specific items would take and would but a couple of skeins here and there and then not have enough to make what I thought I'd make with it. Nightmare.


Don't worry Gwen, we know you are bragging, but hey, even if you were, it's your yarn, it's whatever makes us individually happy. lol
On the plus side where my stash is concerned, probably almost half of it was free and another 3rd was only $2/skein, but it is still really no excuse for me to have soooo much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's sort of like the fool who sued McDonalds because they got burned with coffee because it was a surprise it was hot????As my mom used to say, some people don't have the sense God gave a goose????


That's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> True on both counts for me too!


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can say I don't buy yarn unless it is on sale and I mean deep savings sale. If it did seem like I was bragging I do apologize as it was not meant that way.


Poledra65 said:


> Don't worry Gwen, we know you are bragging, but hey, even if you were, it's your yarn, it's whatever makes us individually happy. lol
> On the plus side where my stash is concerned, probably almost half of it was free and another 3rd was only $2/skein, but it is still really no excuse for me to have soooo much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you boil them before you put them in sealers? The one time I canned potatoes I did baby New potatoes, just scrubbed them, out in jars whole or cut in. 1/2, added water & salt & put in preassre canner


The Ball book says to boil for 10 minutes then put hot taters in to hot jars and add water and salt, and pressure can. I am canning the little baby ones, don't think I need to cut any of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it's always baffled me that some down there think a system like we have is a bad thing. I think if it had gone through as ours with no insurance people involved maybe people would be happy with it ( I'm not trying to stat a political discussion)


I agree, not trying to say anything political, just matter of fact about healthcare.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did I tell you I got this thing that can either be used as a oven liner or on the BBQ . It's a ?teflon sheet that you can cook on on the BBQ & then it just rinses off, no more dirty grills & in the bottom of the oven for spills.


NO, I'll have to look into one of those, that sounds wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Darn.


I have received the necessary paperwork already!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can say I don't buy yarn unless it is on sale and I mean deep savings sale. If it did seem like I was bragging I do apologize as it was not meant that way.


LOL! Me too, but no, it didn't sound that way, but really, when we start talking about how much yarn we do or don't have, it can always be taken that way by people that don't know us, but we all know each other much better than that. You were just stating the facts and nothing but the facts ma'am. :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure hope you and Marla will be at the KAP. I'm getting so excited already about seeing everyone. (especially since I missed last year!) I hope some of our newbies/not so newbies will be able to come to it too! It is such a fun weekend. I can't wait to see what all Jeanette is organizing for this year.



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Me too, but no, it didn't sound that way, but really, when we start talking about how much yarn we do or don't have, it can always be taken that way by people that don't know us, but we all know each other much better than that. You were just stating the facts and nothing but the facts ma'am. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It was a cold grey day today, we had a light snow for much of the day, it didn't accumulate to much, but boy was it depressing looking out there, tomorrow is supposedly going to be much the same, but by Saturday we're supposed to be back up to 51F. Mother Nature is really confused, I think she went off her meds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I took an old cooler and put the potatoes in that, I've got some of the hard styrofoam insulation that I'm going to cut to put in the top and put some on the bottom or around the cooler, that way they won't freeze in the freezer.


You're putting the cooler in the freezer? I wouldn't do that. Do you have a garage? If so, just put the styrofoam around the cooler & throw a blanket over it. I don't think you get it so cold there that that wouldn't protect them enough


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> About 6 years ago, I saw a pic of a child's football hat. I used a basic pattern, and it turned out very cute. I've made several more since then. I started on for my DD's friend, and was looking on Ravelry and saw several football hats for sale. One was $5! I guess someone buys them. I wish I had written and posted my pattern and maybe I would be rich by now! It really surprised me that someone would pay for such an easy pattern.


I agree, I usually look for the free ones


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was 69 for the high here today and currently 58. DH picked a daffodil the other day out in our yard. Still cold to me in the mornings and I know we need some more really cold weather but it has been so pretty this week and suppose to be much the same through next week too. I had door open today and it was so nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Think I'll go knit some. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure hope you and Marla will be at the KAP. I'm getting so excited already about seeing everyone. (especially since I missed last year!) I hope some of our newbies/not so newbies will be able to come to it too! It is such a fun weekend. I can't wait to see what all Jeanette is organizing for this year.


Me too, it was awful having to miss last year, just depends on what dates Jeanette gets, but if all goes to plan, Marla and I will drive up to New Jersey and spend 2 nights with her mom and then drive back to Ohio for KAP. Hopefully Jennie will be here and able to take care of the dogs and cats, fingers are crossed anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You're putting the cooler in the freezer? I wouldn't do that. Do you have a garage? If so, just put the styrofoam around the cooler & throw a blanket over it. I don't think you get it so cold there that that wouldn't protect them enough


 :sm12: OOPS! Garage, won't freeze in the garage. lolol

That's what I was thinking, good to know I was on the right track. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was 69 for the high here today and currently 58. DH picked a daffodil the other day out in our yard. Still cold to me in the mornings and I know we need some more really cold weather but it has been so pretty this week and suppose to be much the same through next week too. I had door open today and it was so nice.


I've really been enjoying our days that have been 50+ degrees, I open the windows and let the fresh air flow in, I'm really not enjoying these days in the 20's though. Oh well, this too shall pass.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And then there are the 109 bins on my craft room walls, two large dressers, two full closets with multiple shelves, 3 under bed rolling boxes, oh and the 3 storage ottomans and a couple of plastic storage chest with drawers.....and a couple of hanging organizers.....yes a hoarder of yarn lives here. Wish you folks could just come in and help yourselves. As you can see, I tend to get obsessive when crafting and the knitting has is over the top. A bit embarrassing to be honest! My mom was like this with fabric, which I'm not quite as bad about but do have. I've given away lots of yarn and like I said, I plan on doing more. I get all these lofty ideas of knitting this that and the other and forget that wearing wool isn't exactly needed here in the south. The idea of listing my stash on ravelry is so appealing but at the same time daunting. I seriously need a yarnaholics anonymous group.
> 
> Wish we could be "transported" into each others home to share our stashes. Or that postage was very, very cheap and we could just mail each other what is needed between us!


You have just made me feel so much better about my stash I have about 6 or 7 tubs of yarn & about 6 of various fabrics. I spent a few hours yesterday & all day today sewing my "scraps" together into blocks, I have 21 -12.5 inch blocks done & 3 more started, my scrap box is nearly empty???? I'm not sure if I will assemble the blocks or just pack them & send to the Great Canadian Quilting Bee, I will see when I lay them out whether they will go together or need to be put with someone else's to make something nice. Each Block has to have one piece of Oh, Canada fabric in it, I bought 2 fat quarters - one blue & one cream otherwise it's all bits I had left from other projects, it feels good to make something useful from odds & ends


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> NO, I'll have to look into one of those, that sounds wonderful.


DH cousin had one at the reunion last summer, she made pancakes & eggs on the BBQ on it, also did pork shops & chicken, threw it in the sink for a couple of minutes , then swished & done. I was so impressed I bought fir both my boys & myself. When it came it said on the package it could be used as an oven liner. I got them on eBay


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the saga of my niece continues...
She just messaged me wanting to know if I can come get her, so tomorrow Marla and I will go to Cheyenne and bring her back here to Christopher's house. God grant me sanity, love the girl but this has been a yes she's coming, no she's not, yes she's coming.......
So if Marla and I show up and she changes her mind, I'm going to spank her. 
Okay, rant over. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH cousin had one at the reunion last summer, she made pancakes & eggs on the BBQ on it, also did pork shops & chicken, threw it in the sink for a couple of minutes , then swished & done. I was so impressed I bought fir both my boys & myself. When it came it said on the package it could be used as an oven liner. I got them on eBay


Oh thank you, I'll go on and look on ebay and amazon and get one one place or the other. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'll go knit and watch a movie while I wait for David to call. Have to be up at crazy o'clock in the morning it seems. See you all later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can say I don't buy yarn unless it is on sale and I mean deep savings sale. If it did seem like I was bragging I do apologize as it was not meant that way.


I didn't see it that way at all. When I talk about how many craft supplies I have, I do it in the "Good Lord, how did this happen?" way. So that's how I read yours. I do have the yarn down to two storage boxes but have not bought any for over a year except for the Gansey and the DGDs' sweaters. I plan to tackle the worsted next as it takes up more space, but now my problem is what to do with finished things! I haven't done a real inventory of those yet.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's amazing having this source of virtual interaction with all of you. I'd probably get more done if I didn't spend time here. I know I read less books than I used to.
> The internet certainly opens the door to all kind of educational material whether crafts, cooking.....
> My GKs love looking at photos on the iPad


I agree! I spend too much time at the Tea Party, but it is so fun!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There are certainly worse addictions we could have, I don't want an intervention, but I do need to practice a little well placed restraint a bit more than I do. lol


Same here!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:50pm and here and I am in bed. 

Gage drove me nuts this afternoon and evening. 
He is definitely going to school tomorrow. 

I bought bookshelves off a local buy and sell site. They were delivered at 6pm tonight. So I think Friday I will tackle the boxes in Gages room.

Worked on the monster pants tonight for the next order. I got to the point where the legs are seperated and I can start doing to the striping tomorrow. 

I have an appointment tomorrow with my counselor at 10 am. Then we have the anxiety group tomorrow night and they called to say there is a big brother get together tomorrow night as well. I don't know if we will go to the big brother thing. I might just send Gage by himself. 

Off I go to bed Ttyt.????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, I certainly didn't take it that way. I think Sorlenna said it best.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And then there are the 109 bins on my craft room walls, two large dressers, two full closets with multiple shelves, 3 under bed rolling boxes, oh and the 3 storage ottomans and a couple of plastic storage chest with drawers.....and a couple of hanging organizers.....yes a hoarder of yarn lives here. Wish you folks could just come in and help yourselves. As you can see, I tend to get obsessive when crafting and the knitting has is over the top. A bit embarrassing to be honest! My mom was like this with fabric, which I'm not quite as bad about but do have. I've given away lots of yarn and like I said, I plan on doing more. I get all these lofty ideas of knitting this that and the other and forget that wearing wool isn't exactly needed here in the south. The idea of listing my stash on ravelry is so appealing but at the same time daunting. I seriously need a yarnaholics anonymous group.
> 
> Wish we could be "transported" into each others home to share our stashes. Or that postage was very, very cheap and we could just mail each other what is needed between us!


I thought I'd a lot of yarn but I've got lots of catching up to get to your amount. I'll show your post to my son when he comes over .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I certainly didn't take it that way. I think Sorlenna said it best.


Thanks. And I'm trying to get a handle on my supplies, not just yarn. :sm16: So I've set a goal not to buy unless something is absolutely necessary for finishing a project. I did get some backing fabric for quilts (just two pieces) but need to finish those before I buy more. I have gotten through the majority of the bulky yarn so far.

I've also got loads of turkey feathers! I've been wondering if I can do something with those on hats? I'm already planning to use up some buttons on them. My BFF is organizing a craft show for next fall as a fundraiser for veterans, so I'm going to build a box for donations for that to send her. I want to do some one of a kind pieces for her. One thing about working with just what I have is that I'm forced to be creative, not a bad thing at all!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


WOOHOO! Onward & upward!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be an interesting study. Of course I can only say how it effects me but not having many close friends or colleagues to bounce ideas/thoughts off of this has become a good thing for me. Also, feedback and encouragement from folks here keep me knitting or trying other things.


I know that my dh doesn't feel like getting out much and I am a reluctant to leave him home alone alot so it's wonderful to be able to get online and be with online freinds but also family and childhood freinds that have moved away. I communicate with my best freind from jr high every day online since she moved to Colorado. My husband has a connection with his freinds online that keeps him sane. I know there are disadvantages and problems to being on line but I still wouldn't want to give it up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just finished another ribbing and counted 14 in the bag! So that's the boring bits done and I've even surprised myself (I told y'all I'm addicted to making hats--and I have a stack of five or so waiting for weaving in ends and final touches).
Next I'll play with patterns. I also found the hat pattern from the felting workshop here and started that with some wool that's a little too scratchy for regular hats. That should keep me out of trouble for a while. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when the sun shines i don't care how cold it is - but when it is overcast it always seems to be just that much colder than the thermometer says. we had some early this morning and then the clouds moved it. it was nice to see while it lasted. --- sam



Spider said:


> Sun is out here Sam but our nice warm mild days are gone for awhile. it is cold and windy so back out comes the long winter coat when I go to work today. At least the sun is shining and that is nice to see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prescription prices are ridiculous IMHO. Pharmaceuticals are greedy SOBs IMHO! Hope all your meds & insurance get straightened out and soon.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keep in mind the number of people you know that have no common sense. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The fact that they have to put this warning on plastic containers makes you wonder about the future of humanity.... Would think it would be pretty much common sense...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - i couldn't do it - if she would let me pay her but she won't. i try to keep my place straightened up but eventually it does need cleaned. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sam look atHeidi doing your floor at getting something that done without any effort on your part :sm01: But it isn't easy being increasingly dependent on others is it?
> It's great that she does take that care of you as you sure couldn't so it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's becoming the new 'baby sitter' just like the television has been for a long time. sad. --- sam



darowil said:


> Was reading an article the other day about the adverse effects of iPads etc on really young kids. Commenting on how they can swipe them at a very age. Elizabeth knows how to swipe- it is clearly deliberate and she knows how to turn on Siri. And this is a girl who doesn't get a huge amount of exposure. But with photos etc phones are often out and she loves looking at the photos.
> Currently I probably spend more time with you than with any one else other than Elizabeth! Once I'm home again I will see more of David and all my regular things will start up again soon so I will be out more often. January most things stop and begin again round about the time school goes back.
> Any way after that side track I was going to say I wonder if they have done studies on the effects on our age groups. Is having so many online friends good or bad for us? I'm sure I wouldn't be out anymore than I am now even if I didn't have a bunch of friends here. And how good for those who can't get out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm almost afraid to ask - what is tsp? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Went to knitting group today and an elderly lady there had used tcp (a lot ) at first I thought it was just me as I have allergies and this smell was really irritating my nose and throat but others started to be bothered by it too . I was so glad to be out of there as I was really beginning to have trouble breathing and coughing thought the walk home would clear my sinuses but no 8 hours later I am still having trouble hope it is just my allergies and not what my son has got


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad i wasn't the only one gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> What is tcp? I'm probably just being dense but can't figure it out.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> keep in mind the number of people you know that have no common sense. --- sam


As they say, common sense isn't very common


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so glad i wasn't the only one gwen. --- sam


I'll take a guess and say talcum powder???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks yummy mary. thanks for sharing the recipe - sounds good. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew says I can make the potato casserole recipe again. It is a hit.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-447118-1.html#10281623
> 
> We also had green beans. Such a hearty meal and the guys sure were hungry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the way i would do them. and i never peel potatoes - if they are for me. next door - they wouldn't eat them if you didn't. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you boil them before you put them in sealers? The one time I canned potatoes I did baby New potatoes, just scrubbed them, out in jars whole or cut in. 1/2, added water & salt & put in preassre canner


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it this what you have bonnie? --- sam

http://www.amazon.com/Grilling-Baking-Liners-Imperative-Home/dp/B01GF5IRTY



Bonnie7591 said:


> Did I tell you I got this thing that can either be used as a oven liner or on the BBQ . It's a ?teflon sheet that you can cook on on the BBQ & then it just rinses off, no more dirty grills & in the bottom of the oven for spills.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you weren't gwen - i've seen pictures of your yarn room - all i can say is - wow. and that is in a good way. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I can say I don't buy yarn unless it is on sale and I mean deep savings sale. If it did seem like I was bragging I do apologize as it was not meant that way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have received the necessary paperwork already!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to your son - well done. when will he take the next one? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, hope your niece shows up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie, congratulations to your son. I know that makes you proud!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just finished another ribbing and counted 14 in the bag! So that's the boring bits done and I've even surprised myself (I told y'all I'm addicted to making hats--and I have a stack of five or so waiting for weaving in ends and final touches).
> Next I'll play with patterns. I also found the hat pattern from the felting workshop here and started that with some wool that's a little too scratchy for regular hats. That should keep me out of trouble for a while. LOL


I've made quite a few of those felted hats, I love how they turn out. I bought some inexpensive broaches from eBay to give them a little bling


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it this what you have bonnie? --- sam
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Grilling-Baking-Liners-Imperative-Home/dp/B01GF5IRTY


That's them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> congrats to your son - well done. when will he take the next one? --- sam


He has to be done before the end of the year so it depends on how big the book is for the next test. I would think at least 3 months from now. He has til the end of 2017 as there's a time limit from the 1st of the 6 exams til he's done, 3 yrs I think it is


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Went to knitting group today and an elderly lady there had used tcp (a lot ) at first I thought it was just me as I have allergies and this smell was really irritating my nose and throat but others started to be bothered by it too . I was so glad to be out of there as I was really beginning to have trouble breathing and coughing thought the walk home would clear my sinuses but no 8 hours later I am still having trouble hope it is just my allergies and not what my son has got


Hope so too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh definitely enabling when it comes to yarn! I plan on doing some major purging to take to the KAP this year. It's not that I dislike any that I have but I will never ever be able to knit up all I have. I've even though about trying to sell some on KP or Ebay; just know I have got to purge seriously and not buy more to replace it unless (you knew this was coming) it is going to be knit up very, very soon!


Well my January buy at the end pf the month (that tipped me into more in than out) all had a purpose. Mind you I'm thinking of changing the purpose of one of them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think mine is at 4hundred 30something but I think that over all you have me beat by at least a hundred if not two. lol And I do not feel bad about that. lolol


Added some more today- now 351. I will have more than you if you 'only' have 430ish. I think just what I have stored here at Maryanne's will take my over yours. I keep finding this lovely yarn that I want to work up. Like the yarn I got in NZ to do Charlotte the Fourth!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> About 6 years ago, I saw a pic of a child's football hat. I used a basic pattern, and it turned out very cute. I've made several more since then. I started on for my DD's friend, and was looking on Ravelry and saw several football hats for sale. One was $5! I guess someone buys them. I wish I had written and posted my pattern and maybe I would be rich by now! It really surprised me that someone would pay for such an easy pattern.


A friend here was talked into charging a small amount ofr her patterns. Used to get a lot of downloads- 1 sale I think!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I saw this morning on Facebook that someone has incorporated the square into socks! It's very pretty, but no one would see it as the shoe would cover it if I were wearing it.


Didn't see that- but it would work well. Hmmm-maybe?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's sort of like the fool who sued McDonalds because they got burned with coffee because it was a surprise it was hot????As my mom used to say, some people don't have the sense God gave a goose????


That sounds like it should be Kate's grandmother! 
David was involved in a similar case in London- and couldn't see anything wrong with McDonalds serving the coffee cooler! I pointed out that clearly he didn't drink coffee-and that if they did that no one would buy their coffee. And for heavens sake what do you expect if you buy hot coffee?
Or the person who sued Nike becuase they tripped over the undone shoelaces. The other day when Elizabeth bought me my shoes so we could for a walk and I didn't do them up she grabbed the strap to get me to do so. She clearly has a bit more sense already than a goose (and some people) :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Me too, but no, it didn't sound that way, but really, when we start talking about how much yarn we do or don't have, it can always be taken that way by people that don't know us, but we all know each other much better than that. You were just stating the facts and nothing but the facts ma'am. :sm02:


And once it's on Ravelry it's there for all to see- if they can be bothered looking it up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a pattern for them? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've made quite a few of those felted hats, I love how they turn out. I bought some inexpensive broaches from eBay to give them a little bling


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like he has really been cracking the books. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He has to be done before the end of the year so it depends on how big the book is for the next test. I would think at least 3 months from now. He has til the end of 2017 as there's a time limit from the 1st of the 6 exams til he's done, 3 yrs I think it is


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the saga of my niece continues...
> She just messaged me wanting to know if I can come get her, so tomorrow Marla and I will go to Cheyenne and bring her back here to Christopher's house. God grant me sanity, love the girl but this has been a yes she's coming, no she's not, yes she's coming.......
> So if Marla and I show up and she changes her mind, I'm going to spank her.
> Okay, rant over. lol


But she won't be there for you to spank here. And good as internet is spanking doesn't yet work that way :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you talking about the second square for the afghan? it would be kind of cute to have squirrels on the leg of the sock. --- sam



darowil said:


> Didn't see that- but it would work well. Hmmm-maybe?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't see it that way at all. When I talk about how many craft supplies I have, I do it in the "Good Lord, how did this happen?" way. So that's how I read yours. I do have the yarn down to two storage boxes but have not bought any for over a year except for the Gansey and the DGDs' sweaters. I plan to tackle the worsted next as it takes up more space, but now my problem is what to do with finished things! I haven't done a real inventory of those yet.


Thats how I read it to. Having what I have is crazy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


How wonderful- that sure was quick. So I guess he has started studying already?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm almost afraid to ask - what is tsp? --- sam


tsp is teaspoon! But many of us are waiting to see what tcp is


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you talking about the second square for the afghan? --- sam


Yes (well I'm assuming it was the second that would easily adjust to socks).

May as well post my last two pairs of socks.
Procrastination are the ones I posted one of earlier- pattern by Melissa of Stranded in Oz as were the yarns (all left over from other socks). And the other pair from yarn bought in Sock World NZ. Did an afterthought heel so I could I could keep the spiralling pattern going- the yarn did it all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really need to go to bed - i have a hair cut appointment tomorrow at 1:45 - and at this rate i will be lucky to be out of bed. and i was going to go to bed early tonight - i think it is hopeless. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am waiting on the socks before i go to bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am waiting on the socks before i go to bed. --- sam


Of you go Sam. Sleep well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are wonderful margaret - i really like the green ones - i'm trying to see how you got the yarn to go in a different direction on the top of the foot - or maybe it is just the way the yarn has striped/stripped(?) to make it look like it is going up and down instead of sideways. lovely socks margaret - i should be a quarter as good as you are and be happy. now i am going to bed. --- sam



darowil said:


> Of you go Sam. Sleep well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I think my new thyroid level is kicking in. I came home from work and had enough energy to wash some dishes and cook dinner without feeling exhausted. Dinner is currently cooking. I am trying out a potato casserole recipe that I saw on the main forum in the past week. It is baking while I am cooking bratwursts and another sausage to feed the hungry guys.


Glad to hear you're feeling more energetic Mary. Hopefully it's the new meds kicking in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are wonderful margaret - i really like the green ones - i'm trying to see how you got the yarn to go in a different direction on the top of the foot - or maybe it is just the way the yarn has striped/stripped(?) to make it look like it is going up and down instead of sideways. lovely socks margaret - i should be a quarter as good as you are and be happy. now i am going to bed. --- sam


The top of the foot is done with Mosaic stitch- that is for two rows one colour is slipped on the next two rows the other colour is slipped. An easy and effective way to do colour work. So that the two lines you see actually have half the worked rows of the other two stitches in each pattern repeat. And the bottom of the foot is simply striped. So you only ever use one colour on each row.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was knitting thinking of all of you; that counts as together, right?


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> When I was trying to get to sleep I thought thats funny the wall moved- heard something and thought thats what did it. But thought no more of it- until I went on Facebook before I went to bed and one friend asked was that an earthquake I felt. So after a bit of googling I worked out it was- only 3.7. Can't have been as awake as I thought otherwise I would have thought of that option. Thinking about it now there is no way a truck was close enough to shake the wall!
> 
> Thats what got the bird so worked up! So I think I had just fallen asleep and the earthquake that woke me not insomnia for once- and getting up to check the budgie woke me properly.
> 
> We do get very occasional small quakes which have minimal if any impact. Many will have slept through it.


Golly! :sm06: And I hope you get a better sleep tonight.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


Congratulations to your DS! That was a quick result. I bet he's glad there's only one more to go!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sounds like he isn't conducive to new ideas of any kind. does't sound like he would welcome ideas different than his. i have an idea that he is this way with the rest of this life also. it's called set in his ways and he is too young to be that way. --- sam


Mmm. We will soon see. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very true! You guys are my friends/family. I spend more time with you folks than I do with people actually in my area!


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The fact that they have to put this warning on plastic containers makes you wonder about the future of humanity.... Would think it would be pretty much common sense...


True. Common sense is very common any more. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Was reading an article the other day about the adverse effects of iPads etc on really young kids. Commenting on how they can swipe them at a very age. Elizabeth knows how to swipe- it is clearly deliberate and she knows how to turn on Siri. And this is a girl who doesn't get a huge amount of exposure. But with photos etc phones are often out and she loves looking at the photos.
> Currently I probably spend more time with you than with any one else other than Elizabeth! Once I'm home again I will see more of David and all my regular things will start up again soon so I will be out more often. January most things stop and begin again round about the time school goes back.
> Any way after that side track I was going to say I wonder if they have done studies on the effects on our age groups. Is having so many online friends good or bad for us? I'm sure I wouldn't be out anymore than I am now even if I didn't have a bunch of friends here. And how good for those who can't get out.


I say it is good for us! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly! :sm06: And I hope you get a better sleep tonight.


So do I as I have Elizabeth tomorrow! But I got 5 hours and feel fine. Usually do, so the insomnia doesn't really bother me most times. But at least I had a good excuse last night :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Our cricketers are in NZ currently. We just lost the first game, second game to a wash out with no play whatever. One more game which we must win to keep the Chappell trophy. However Stu will be hoping NZ win as He seems to think they should get it back.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks. And I'm trying to get a handle on my supplies, not just yarn. :sm16: So I've set a goal not to buy unless something is absolutely necessary for finishing a project. I did get some backing fabric for quilts (just two pieces) but need to finish those before I buy more. I have gotten through the majority of the bulky yarn so far.
> 
> I've also got loads of turkey feathers! I've been wondering if I can do something with those on hats? I'm already planning to use up some buttons on them. My BFF is organizing a craft show for next fall as a fundraiser for veterans, so I'm going to build a box for donations for that to send her. I want to do some one of a kind pieces for her. One thing about working with just what I have is that I'm forced to be creative, not a bad thing at all!


You can sell your turkey feathers on ebay to flytiers. We use them for fly tying and if they are the wing feathers, sell in pairs, a right and a left, for about $ 5.00 a set. Don't throw them away whatever you do..they are a source of financing further crafting.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


Wonderful news. Congratulations to him for his hard work!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes (well I'm assuming it was the second that would easily adjust to socks).
> 
> May as well post my last two pairs of socks.
> Procrastination are the ones I posted one of earlier- pattern by Melissa of Stranded in Oz as were the yarns (all left over from other socks). And the other pair from yarn bought in Sock World NZ. Did an afterthought heel so I could I could keep the spiralling pattern going- the yarn did it all.


Neat socks. I may have to learn to knit some. Thanks for posting. They look greatl


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> no - i couldn't do it - if she would let me pay her but she won't. i try to keep my place straightened up but eventually it does need cleaned. --- sam


Look at it as you are a blessing to each other.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> it this what you have bonnie? --- sam
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Grilling-Baking-Liners-Imperative-Home/dp/B01GF5IRTY


Gwen this would be a wonderful way for you to not have to scrub that oven so much for the future. Taking out the liner and washing it in the sink would be a whole lot easier on the back.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Bonnie, congratulations to your son. I know that makes you proud!


I so agree with you Pammie! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> that looks yummy mary. thanks for sharing the recipe - sounds good. --- sam


I had my son mix the ingredients for me as it gets stiff when everything is mixed in the bowl. Be sure to use a very large bowl to mix in.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, nice socks. I started on a red pair with curved needles but haven't felt like crafting. Mostly, tidy a little, do laundry, walk Maya, make dinner. Other than that I'm in bed reading or watching t.v. This is getting old.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Here they are extras- Vicky's Obstetrician had just got one in his rooms (would you believe?) so they tested it on Vicky. I suspect that while in theory she says she wouldn't have had one that she likely would have even if she had had to pay for it. Maybe they do do them in the public system- no idea.


Extra here also. They dont do 3D here in the public system, if you want one you need to pay for it. The place where DD had hers was doing a half price for the whole of January, so that made her decide to go ahead with it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is tcp? I'm probably just being dense but can't figure it out.


Not dense Gwen.... I was just reading ahead to see if anyone else asked... before I did! :sm17:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Extra here also. They dont do 3D here in the public system, if you want one you need to pay for it. The place where DD had hers was doing a half price for the whole of January, so that made her decide to go ahead with it.


That explains it- I was surprised that it was covered.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yesterday at knitting, the conversation turned to healthcare, and I pulled up about healthcare internationally and the US is rated 37th, all the countries above us have costs controlled by the government, and that was quality of health care as well as costs and such. The US pays more for healthcare and gets less for the money.
> Okay, I'm off my soap box, I just found it really interesting.


yes, something is very broken in the system.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the saga of my niece continues...
> She just messaged me wanting to know if I can come get her, so tomorrow Marla and I will go to Cheyenne and bring her back here to Christopher's house. God grant me sanity, love the girl but this has been a yes she's coming, no she's not, yes she's coming.......
> So if Marla and I show up and she changes her mind, I'm going to spank her.
> Okay, rant over. lol


Oh dear, I hope this time she sticks with her plan and gets on with it. Deep breaths and keep your sanity. LOL :sm16: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh thank you, I'll go on and look on ebay and amazon and get one one place or the other. :sm24:


Do you think either you or Bonnie could post a picture or name or link as to the oven liner thingy? It sounds good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


Gosh they were fast with the results. Woo hoo congratulations DS! :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


Wonderful news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> no - i couldn't do it - if she would let me pay her but she won't. i try to keep my place straightened up but eventually it does need cleaned. --- sam


Sam I am sure she wants to do things for you. I am so glad that you have your daughter and family there to help you if and when it is needed. :sm01:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's becoming the new 'baby sitter' just like the television has been for a long time. sad. --- sam


Agree


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds like it should be Kate's grandmother!
> David was involved in a similar case in London- and couldn't see anything wrong with McDonalds serving the coffee cooler! I pointed out that clearly he didn't drink coffee-and that if they did that no one would buy their coffee. And for heavens sake what do you expect if you buy hot coffee?
> Or the person who sued Nike becuase they tripped over the undone shoelaces. The other day when Elizabeth bought me my shoes so we could for a walk and I didn't do them up she grabbed the strap to get me to do so. She clearly has a bit more sense already than a goose (and some people) :sm02:


My gran would have said, "More sense in a bus ticket!" :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran would have said, "More sense in a bus ticket!" :sm09:


My Mom would say "not enough sense to get in out of the rain."


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think they do those here, at least I've not heard anyone mention it. When I had mine we didn't even get ultrasound ????


Neither did I and when I was in labour with my first the midwife used her ear trumpet thing on my stomach and said to her companion, "Is that 2 heartbeats I can hear, or an echo?"!!!!!! Fortunately it was the latter, but DH nearly fell off of his seat! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here they are extras- Vicky's Obstetrician had just got one in his rooms (would you believe?) so they tested it on Vicky. I suspect that while in theory she says she wouldn't have had one that she likely would have even if she had had to pay for it. Maybe they do do them in the public system- no idea.


You have to pay for 3D scans here too and you are only supposed to get 1 picture, but it turned out that my DIL had been at school with the technicial, so they ended up with 6!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes that is disturbingly interesting in my opinion and I'm fearful it will only get worse. I'll hush as I don't want to create any controversy here. I am thankful that my doctors are very good and that I can afford most of my prescriptions for now.


I am very grateful for our NHS over here, especially when I read about costs in other countries. I think we often have longer waiting times to get things done, but that's a small price to pay in my opinion. In Scotland all our prescriptions are free which I'm not too sure about - I think those who can afford to pay something should do and the money could be put back into the NHS, but someone told me it would cost more to sort out who should pay and who shouldn't than any savings that could be made.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I am very grateful for our NHS over here, especially when I read about costs in other countries. I think we often have longer waiting times to get things done, but that's a small price to pay in my opinion. In Scotland all our prescriptions are free which I'm not too sure about - I think those who can afford to pay something should do and the money could be put back into the NHS, but someone told me it would cost more to sort out who should pay and who shouldn't than any savings that could be made.


Here some medications are subsidised and scripts are less for pensioners. We also have a maximum amount to pay each year and then there are free.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran would have said, "More sense in a bus ticket!" :sm09:


Good but not as good as the goose! So your gran has been shoved off the seat for a short while.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here some medications are subsidised and scripts are less for pensioners. We also have a maximum amount to pay each year and then there are free.


And, over here when Medicare (Federally run) added Rx to that program in 2001, they didn't put the pharm companies on a negotiated rate (like the rest of the program) so while seniors now had acess to Rx it was at higher prices than those under other insurances. Ideas are good--execution of the ideas has been pretty awful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> I am very grateful for our NHS over here, especially when I read about costs in other countries. I think we often have longer waiting times to get things done, but that's a small price to pay in my opinion. In Scotland all our prescriptions are free which I'm not too sure about - I think those who can afford to pay something should do and the money could be put back into the NHS, but someone told me it would cost more to sort out who should pay and who shouldn't than any savings that could be made.


I am curious, and don't want to start problems, but how is the NHS paid for? Does the cost come out of taxes? Funding seems to be a problem here in the USA, as well as Americans that are impatient people. We would not be willing to wait for months to a year to get a total hip fixed. Ours are replaced in a matter of several weeks, so that is part of our problem. Kindly enlighten me. Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes (well I'm assuming it was the second that would easily adjust to socks).
> 
> May as well post my last two pairs of socks.
> Procrastination are the ones I posted one of earlier- pattern by Melissa of Stranded in Oz as were the yarns (all left over from other socks). And the other pair from yarn bought in Sock World NZ. Did an afterthought heel so I could I could keep the spiralling pattern going- the yarn did it all.


Cool looking socks! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Somebody's probably answered this already, but TCP is an antiseptic liquid with a *very* distinctive smell!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> So do I as I have Elizabeth tomorrow! But I got 5 hours and feel fine. Usually do, so the insomnia doesn't really bother me most times. But at least I had a good excuse last night :sm02:


Have a fun day! I am sure you will. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My gran would have said, "More sense in a bus ticket!" :sm09:


Hahahaha :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom would say "not enough sense to get in out of the rain."


I have heard that one too... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Neither did I and when I was in labour with my first the midwife used her ear trumpet thing on my stomach and said to her companion, "Is that 2 heartbeats I can hear, or an echo?"!!!!!! Fortunately it was the latter, but DH nearly fell off of his seat! :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> You have to pay for 3D scans here too and you are only supposed to get 1 picture, but it turned out that my DIL had been at school with the technicial, so they ended up with 6!


The one that DD had few days ago, she got 72 pictures on a usb. I was amazed. Lots of the face, some of hands, feet and even genetils.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


Very well done to your DS!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> keep in mind the number of people you know that have no common sense. --- sam


Common sense is not common.......yep, my gran !


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Somebody's probably answered this already, but TCP is an antiseptic liquid with a *very* distinctive smell!


Oh! LOL No someone else (Bonnie i think?) guessed it could have been talcum powder. But thanks, there were quite a few of us had never heard of it. Something else we have learnt on here today. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am curious, and don't want to start problems, but how is the NHS paid for? Does the cost come out of taxes? Funding seems to be a problem here in the USA, as well as Americans that are impatient people. We would not be willing to wait for months to a year to get a total hip fixed. Ours are replaced in a matter of several weeks, so that is part of our problem. Kindly enlighten me. Thanks.


Funded from taxes- better to wait a year than not be able to afford to have it done at all.
Here and the UK (and I assume NZ and Canada) have the option of paying extra for private health cover if you want it and can afford it. This gives you a choice of doctors, much quicker surgery-and not dependent on the insurance saying whether we need it or not- and usually nicer rooms. But 7 years ago anyway not as good nursing care. They wanted to make a profit so had a higher patient -nurse ratio than the public hospitals. I was working Agency at this time and did some shifts at both types and much preferred the public hospitals. Private you often also have extra charges from the doctors which you don't get in the public system.
Can also get what we call Extras cover which includes dental (though not full cover), glasses, physio etc as well a number of other things. David got back something towards the cost of his CPAP machine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Neither did I and when I was in labour with my first the midwife used her ear trumpet thing on my stomach and said to her companion, "Is that 2 heartbeats I can hear, or an echo?"!!!!!! Fortunately it was the latter, but DH nearly fell off of his seat! :sm06: :sm09:


Don't think ultrasound had been invented when I had mine!! It was not unusual for a mum not to know she was carrying twins until a second one popped out! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I am very grateful for our NHS over here, especially when I read about costs in other countries. I think we often have longer waiting times to get things done, but that's a small price to pay in my opinion. In Scotland all our prescriptions are free which I'm not too sure about - I think those who can afford to pay something should do and the money could be put back into the NHS, but someone told me it would cost more to sort out who should pay and who shouldn't than any savings that could be made.


Totally agree Kate, I'm even more grateful for the NHS when I hear how much some of our friends in the US have to pay. It's very comforting to know that if you're ill you can access treatment without having to worry about finances. Over 65s get free prescriptions in England and I think everyone else pays about £7/8 per item. (Not too sure, it's a long time since I had to collect a prescription)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good but not as good as the goose! So your gran has been shoved off the seat for a short while.


....but "You canny shove your granny aff a bus!" (a popular song up here, probably on Youtube)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am curious, and don't want to start problems, but how is the NHS paid for? Does the cost come out of taxes? Funding seems to be a problem here in the USA, as well as Americans that are impatient people. We would not be willing to wait for months to a year to get a total hip fixed. Ours are replaced in a matter of several weeks, so that is part of our problem. Kindly enlighten me. Thanks.


Yes, everyone who is working pays National Insurance on a sliding scale (the more you earn, the more you pay) I'll try and find out what the percentage is.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

4:45 a.m. Still trying to get to sleep. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:50pm and here and I am in bed.
> 
> Gage drove me nuts this afternoon and evening.
> He is definitely going to school tomorrow.
> ...


Hope the counselor will be able to help you with Gage's tantrums. I think the Big Brother group is important for him. Is there a big brother there that can take him in hand and spend time with him? I have heard that this works well with some boys.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


Good news. Congratulations to him.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The NHS is funded by taxes. One of the reasons for our higher prices and tax rates. Prescriptions are charged at £8 per item for the over 16 to 60 with some exceptions.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> 4:45 a.m. Still trying to get to sleep. Grrrrrrrr.


Oh no...I know that feeling!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks. And I'm trying to get a handle on my supplies, not just yarn. :sm16: So I've set a goal not to buy unless something is absolutely necessary for finishing a project. I did get some backing fabric for quilts (just two pieces) but need to finish those before I buy more. I have gotten through the majority of the bulky yarn so far.
> 
> I've also got loads of turkey feathers! I've been wondering if I can do something with those on hats? I'm already planning to use up some buttons on them. My BFF is organizing a craft show for next fall as a fundraiser for veterans, so I'm going to build a box for donations for that to send her. I want to do some one of a kind pieces for her. One thing about working with just what I have is that I'm forced to be creative, not a bad thing at all!


Can't help you with the turkey feathers. Aren't they rather stiff? Are there some indigenous groups in your area that might be interested in them?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, everyone who is working pays National Insurance on a sliding scale (the more you earn, the more you pay) I'll try and find out what the percentage is.


That's one of the ideas being floated for Medicare and Social Security -- those who earn more will pay more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> I know that my dh doesn't feel like getting out much and I am a reluctant to leave him home alone alot so it's wonderful to be able to get online and be with online freinds but also family and childhood freinds that have moved away. I communicate with my best freind from jr high every day online since she moved to Colorado. My husband has a connection with his freinds online that keeps him sane. I know there are disadvantages and problems to being on line but I still wouldn't want to give it up.


I agree with you. I look forward to getting on here every morning and talking with all my friends. We're never alone when we're online.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Found this ......

Source: OHE Guide to UK Health and Health Care Statistics

The NHS is mainly funded from general taxation and National Insurance contributions. Small amounts each year come from patient charges for services like optical care, prescriptions and dental care. The decision about how much money parliament will give to the Department of Health to spend on the NHS in England is made as part of the Spending Round process.

While the NHS has never been entirely publicly funded, the percentage of funding from National Insurance and general taxation is at an all-time high. An increase to National Insurance rates in 2001, designed mainly to give a boost to NHS funding, led to the balance between National Insurance and general taxation changing, although general taxation still accounts for around 80 per cent of all NHS funding.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is the way i would do them. and i never peel potatoes - if they are for me. next door - they wouldn't eat them if you didn't. --- sam


 I don't peel if I can help it. They contain a lot of nutrients.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it this what you have bonnie? --- sam
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Grilling-Baking-Liners-Imperative-Home/dp/B01GF5IRTY


I see that Mary Maxim also sells them (Non stick oven liner). Their price is $14.99 Cdn. but there is only one in a package.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you weren't gwen - i've seen pictures of your yarn room - all i can say is - wow. and that is in a good way. --- sam


I am in awe of Gwen's yarn room. What a place to go shopping! :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Added some more today- now 351. I will have more than you if you 'only' have 430ish. I think just what I have stored here at Maryanne's will take my over yours. I keep finding this lovely yarn that I want to work up. Like the yarn I got in NZ to do Charlotte the Fourth!


Wow! Lucky lady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you talking about the second square for the afghan? it would be kind of cute to have squirrels on the leg of the sock. --- sam


I'm sure there are some ladies on here who could make that into a sock but I'm not one of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes (well I'm assuming it was the second that would easily adjust to socks).
> 
> May as well post my last two pairs of socks.
> Procrastination are the ones I posted one of earlier- pattern by Melissa of Stranded in Oz as were the yarns (all left over from other socks). And the other pair from yarn bought in Sock World NZ. Did an afterthought heel so I could I could keep the spiralling pattern going- the yarn did it all.


Nice socks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am waiting on the socks before i go to bed. --- sam


You do stay up late :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I really should go to bed- in less than 6 1/2 hours I want to be on a bus to Elizabeth's (stopping for coffee so if I should miss the bus I will still have time to get there! after Tuesday's effort).

Decided tonight that I am going to make a mitred square blanket this year- one square form each pair of socks I finish. Interesting to see how big it gets- and whether it needs to be more than one years worth of socks. So started on the first square (at least this will require no yarn purchases whatever to get it done). But will need a bit of time- but each square doesn't need that long. As long as I do it straight after the sock is finished it should be doable. Have 3 so far to do squares for. At that rate I won't get a very big blanket.

Anyway night all. See you sometime today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> You can sell your turkey feathers on ebay to flytiers. We use them for fly tying and if they are the wing feathers, sell in pairs, a right and a left, for about $ 5.00 a set. Don't throw them away whatever you do..they are a source of financing further crafting.


That's good advice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well good Bonnie, glad I made you feel better! Gives a purpose to my yarn hoarding....LOL!


Bonnie7591 said:


> You have just made me feel so much better about my stash I have about 6 or 7 tubs of yarn & about 6 of various fabrics. I spent a few hours yesterday & all day today sewing my "scraps" together into blocks, I have 21 -12.5 inch blocks done & 3 more started, my scrap box is nearly empty???? I'm not sure if I will assemble the blocks or just pack them & send to the Great Canadian Quilting Bee, I will see when I lay them out whether they will go together or need to be put with someone else's to make something nice. Each Block has to have one piece of Oh, Canada fabric in it, I bought 2 fat quarters - one blue & one cream otherwise it's all bits I had left from other projects, it feels good to make something useful from odds & ends


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better Melody. You know, it might do Gage good to go to the Big Brother thing by himself. Good deal about the bookshelf but don't overdo when you tackle the boxes.


gagesmom said:


> 9:50pm and here and I am in bed.
> 
> Gage drove me nuts this afternoon and evening.
> He is definitely going to school tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whew, good and thank you to you and Sorlenna!


pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I certainly didn't take it that way. I think Sorlenna said it best.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news on your son passing the exam. Didn't doubt he would pass based on how hard working he seems to be. Smart young man for sure!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Funded from taxes- better to wait a year than not be able to afford to have it done at all.
> Here and the UK (and I assume NZ and Canada) have the option of paying extra for private health cover if you want it and can afford it. This gives you a choice of doctors, much quicker surgery-and not dependent on the insurance saying whether we need it or not- and usually nicer rooms. But 7 years ago anyway not as good nursing care. They wanted to make a profit so had a higher patient -nurse ratio than the public hospitals. I was working Agency at this time and did some shifts at both types and much preferred the public hospitals. Private you often also have extra charges from the doctors which you don't get in the public system.
> Can also get what we call Extras cover which includes dental (though not full cover), glasses, physio etc as well a number of other things. David got back something towards the cost of his CPAP machine.


Ours is similar in Ontario. OHIP covers standard ward and then I have private insurance which covers me for semi-private and private care, if necessary. I was able to have my hip done within a month of my surgeon telling me I needed a replacement. Our hospitals have drastically cut back on nursing help. So personal care is left to the patient or patient's family. I feel so sorry for the nurses who are run ragged.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna here is an idea to use up some buttons. I want to do one at some point.
https://kristentool.wordpress.com/2012/06/09/create-a-unique-bowl-using-old-buttons/


Sorlenna said:



> Thanks. And I'm trying to get a handle on my supplies, not just yarn. :sm16: So I've set a goal not to buy unless something is absolutely necessary for finishing a project. I did get some backing fabric for quilts (just two pieces) but need to finish those before I buy more. I have gotten through the majority of the bulky yarn so far.
> 
> I've also got loads of turkey feathers! I've been wondering if I can do something with those on hats? I'm already planning to use up some buttons on them. My BFF is organizing a craft show for next fall as a fundraiser for veterans, so I'm going to build a box for donations for that to send her. I want to do some one of a kind pieces for her. One thing about working with just what I have is that I'm forced to be creative, not a bad thing at all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

tsp = teaspoon; I think you meant tcp like I did after reading Swedenme's post.


thewren said:


> i'm almost afraid to ask - what is tsp? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I pretty much quit peeling potatoes too Sam. Just rinse them off good before I cook them.


thewren said:


> that is the way i would do them. and i never peel potatoes - if they are for me. next door - they wouldn't eat them if you didn't. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie, I'm having trouble finding the pattern for those felted hats. (Having trouble finding the workshops period!) Can you sent me the link?


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've made quite a few of those felted hats, I love how they turn out. I bought some inexpensive broaches from eBay to give them a little bling


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love all your socks! I've still got to get back to the ones I was making using the cotton yarn! Procrastinating because I've got to frog some....ugh!


darowil said:


> Yes (well I'm assuming it was the second that would easily adjust to socks).
> 
> May as well post my last two pairs of socks.
> Procrastination are the ones I posted one of earlier- pattern by Melissa of Stranded in Oz as were the yarns (all left over from other socks). And the other pair from yarn bought in Sock World NZ. Did an afterthought heel so I could I could keep the spiralling pattern going- the yarn did it all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


thewren said:


> those are wonderful margaret - i really like the green ones - i'm trying to see how you got the yarn to go in a different direction on the top of the foot - or maybe it is just the way the yarn has striped/stripped(?) to make it look like it is going up and down instead of sideways. lovely socks margaret - i should be a quarter as good as you are and be happy. now i am going to bed. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You read my mind Pacer. Will be ordering one soon!


pacer said:


> Gwen this would be a wonderful way for you to not have to scrub that oven so much for the future. Taking out the liner and washing it in the sink would be a whole lot easier on the back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{Hugs to you Sassafras}}}}; sounds like you need one. And nothing wrong with taking a break from knitting/crafting.


sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, nice socks. I started on a red pair with curved needles but haven't felt like crafting. Mostly, tidy a little, do laundry, walk Maya, make dinner. Other than that I'm in bed reading or watching t.v. This is getting old.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't see that- but it would work well. Hmmm-maybe?


I'd use it for the cuff instead of the top of the foot, though--maybe make two and sew them together to make a tube, then pick up around the top and do ribbing to finish.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes (well I'm assuming it was the second that would easily adjust to socks).
> 
> May as well post my last two pairs of socks.
> Procrastination are the ones I posted one of earlier- pattern by Melissa of Stranded in Oz as were the yarns (all left over from other socks). And the other pair from yarn bought in Sock World NZ. Did an afterthought heel so I could I could keep the spiralling pattern going- the yarn did it all.


Those are fantastic! Actually, it was the first square she used. When I get of the tablet and onto the computer, I'll find the link for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> You can sell your turkey feathers on ebay to flytiers. We use them for fly tying and if they are the wing feathers, sell in pairs, a right and a left, for about $ 5.00 a set. Don't throw them away whatever you do..they are a source of financing further crafting.


Oh, I'd never throw them away! I've thought about putting some on etsy as supplies, as eBay overwhelms me and I don't use it. I'll see after I do some sorting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Can't help you with the turkey feathers. Aren't they rather stiff? Are there some indigenous groups in your area that might be interested in them?


I did trade a few with an artist once for a discount on one of his pieces, but most have their own local sources I think. Wing and tail feathers are large and stiff, while the smaller ones are quite soft. I've made earrings from those before.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have a pattern for them? --- sam


Sam, the hat pattern is on the workshop here titled felting with gin-red. I'll copy that link if you can't find it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna here is an idea to use up some buttons. I want to do one at some point.
> https://kristentool.wordpress.com/2012/06/09/create-a-unique-bowl-using-old-buttons/


I've seen that. Cute idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, here's a joke my cousin just told me.
Do you know what goes clippity-clop, bang, bang, clippity-clop, bang, bang, clippity-clop, bang, bang...........(now wait for it.....)
A drive by shooting in Amish country.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well come on down then Liz! No charge except your flight to get here!


budasha said:


> I am in awe of Gwen's yarn room. What a place to go shopping! :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok; going to check my emails and daily digest. Will then do a little picking up before I settle into knitting. TTYL Peace & love to all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have a pattern for them? --- sam


It's from this workshop

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-171954-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful- that sure was quick. So I guess he has started studying already?


I'm not sure if he has the right books up in camp but I'm sure he'll get right back at it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Congratulations to your DS! That was a quick result. I bet he's glad there's only one more to go!


He sure is! He finds school work very difficult, he's like his Dad, very good with hands on but finds book work very hard.
One of his classmates took the same course at NAIT, he was always an A student & didn't think DS should be able to get into that course but because of his oilfield work- he worked weekends & holidays from 16 yrs- they let him in with lower marks. He has d one very well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gwen this would be a wonderful way for you to not have to scrub that oven so much for the future. Taking out the liner and washing it in the sink would be a whole lot easier on the back.


Exactly why I bought them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Do you think either you or Bonnie could post a picture or name or link as to the oven liner thingy? It sounds good.


Did you see what Sam posted?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Neither did I and when I was in labour with my first the midwife used her ear trumpet thing on my stomach and said to her companion, "Is that 2 heartbeats I can hear, or an echo?"!!!!!! Fortunately it was the latter, but DH nearly fell off of his seat! :sm06: :sm09:


????????did you have them ar home like on the show or in hospital ?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna! I needed this link too!

Also, before I go...We sure spoil our furbabies. DH just sang Gracie to sleep while Mario looks on! All at once now (quietly) awwwwww.....



Bonnie7591 said:


> It's from this workshop
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-171954-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here some medications are subsidised and scripts are less for pensioners. We also have a maximum amount to pay each year and then there are free.


That's how it is here. I think over $200/ month the government pays & seniors pay less but I don't know what that is.
My extra insurance pays 80% of prescriptions, also covers dental, ambulance & other things


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! I needed this link too!
> 
> Also, before I go...We sure spoil our furbabies. DH just sang Gracie to sleep while Mario looks on! All at once now (quietly) awwwwww.....


What a special moment and you captured it beautifully. I can feel the love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, great socks. Love the colors. I would call them all Happy Socks. I've never done an after thought heel but see by the colors there can be an advantage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so glad DS passed his exam. Now he can relax a little more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Funded from taxes- better to wait a year than not be able to afford to have it done at all.
> Here and the UK (and I assume NZ and Canada) have the option of paying extra for private health cover if you want it and can afford it. This gives you a choice of doctors, much quicker surgery-and not dependent on the insurance saying whether we need it or not- and usually nicer rooms. But 7 years ago anyway not as good nursing care. They wanted to make a profit so had a higher patient -nurse ratio than the public hospitals. I was working Agency at this time and did some shifts at both types and much preferred the public hospitals. Private you often also have extra charges from the doctors which you don't get in the public system.
> Can also get what we call Extras cover which includes dental (though not full cover), glasses, physio etc as well a number of other things. David got back something towards the cost of his CPAP machine.


We don't have a " private" option here for much. The government is trying to improve access rather than let a private option happen. There is some private MRI options but they must do 2 people from the wait list on the public system for each one they do for pay. In Alberta there is a private option for cataracts surgery .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! I needed this link too!
> 
> Also, before I go...We sure spoil our furbabies. DH just sang Gracie to sleep while Mario looks on! All at once now (quietly) awwwwww.....


Daww! That's so sweet.

And actually, it's Bonnie who beat me to the posting of the link--thanks!

I was going to post the link to the sock with the square (I do believe it is the same one), but my post is rejected due to too much promotion--I guess her sock has been posted/discussed elsewhere here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, so sorry to hear the bad news of your loved ones. I know you will be exhausted. 

I've missed a lot on here so will apologize for not posting to all. Hugs to everyone and Happy Knitting. 

Welcome to our newcomers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Ours is similar in Ontario. OHIP covers standard ward and then I have private insurance which covers me for semi-private and private care, if necessary. I was able to have my hip done within a month of my surgeon telling me I needed a replacement. Our hospitals have drastically cut back on nursing help. So personal care is left to the patient or patient's family. I feel so sorry for the nurses who are run ragged.


It makes me crazy how too heavy our system has gotten. There seems to be endless admin jobs & they always cut the hands on workers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie, I'm having trouble finding the pattern for those felted hats. (Having trouble finding the workshops period!) Can you sent me the link?


Margaret has the link at the bottom of her posts

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125742-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! I needed this link too!
> 
> Also, before I go...We sure spoil our furbabies. DH just sang Gracie to sleep while Mario looks on! All at once now (quietly) awwwwww.....


????????cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Daww! That's so sweet.
> 
> And actually, it's Bonnie who beat me to the posting of the link--thanks!
> 
> I was going to post the link to the sock with the square (I do believe it is the same one), but my post is rejected due to too much promotion--I guess her sock has been posted/discussed elsewhere here.


I thought I had those socks in my Ravelry library but not there, must have been on Facebook I saw them
Edit 
I forgot to comment on your great socks Margaret.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for hug, it helps with depression.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, congratulations to your DS for passing exam.
Kate, hugs, we have your back. Hope you can take some rest time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did trade a few with an artist once for a discount on one of his pieces, but most have their own local sources I think. Wing and tail feathers are large and stiff, while the smaller ones are quite soft. I've made earrings from those before.


I'll bet the earrings were beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, here's a joke my cousin just told me.
> Do you know what goes clippity-clop, bang, bang, clippity-clop, bang, bang, clippity-clop, bang, bang...........(now wait for it.....)
> A drive by shooting in Amish country.


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well come on down then Liz! No charge except your flight to get here!


You never know!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our cricketers are in NZ currently. We just lost the first game, second game to a wash out with no play whatever. One more game which we must win to keep the Chappell trophy. However Stu will be hoping NZ win as He seems to think they should get it back.


Of course he does, it's always good to get a win against our Aussie neighbours! Although I'm not a cricket fan, the game the other day was a real nail biter. I saw the highlights on the tv news. What a shame the weather messed up the 2nd one, especially as it's been a drought in that area for two months.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! I needed this link too!
> 
> Also, before I go...We sure spoil our furbabies. DH just sang Gracie to sleep while Mario looks on! All at once now (quietly) awwwwww.....


What a great picture! Mario looks like he's in love.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It makes me crazy how too heavy our system has gotten. There seems to be endless admin jobs & they always cut the hands on workers


You're so right.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Daralene* do you think you will be able to attend the KAP this year? I know you've been doing lots of traveling.



Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, so sorry to hear the bad news of your loved ones. I know you will be exhausted.
> 
> I've missed a lot on here so will apologize for not posting to all. Hugs to everyone and Happy Knitting.
> 
> Welcome to our newcomers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie, I'm having trouble finding the pattern for those felted hats. (Having trouble finding the workshops period!) Can you sent me the link?


Gwen any time you want the workshop link it is under my posts


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He sure is! He finds school work very difficult, he's like his Dad, very good with hands on but finds book work very hard.
> One of his classmates took the same course at NAIT, he was always an A student & didn't think DS should be able to get into that course but because of his oilfield work- he worked weekends & holidays from 16 yrs- they let him in with lower marks. He has d one very well[/quote
> 
> And people like these are now disadvantaged with the push toward qualifications in all jobs not just ones that really need it. And often the skills needed for hands on jobs don't fit well with studying.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm sitting having a coffee having got the earlier bus. As this one was classed as off peak it was free. And had at least twice as many people on it than on the peak time bus I had been getting!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's how it is here. I think over $200/ month the government pays & seniors pay less but I don't know what that is.
> My extra insurance pays 80% of prescriptions, also covers dental, ambulance & other things


The drugs on the subsidised list can't be claimed off insurance. Others only over what would the subsidised price. Ambulance is covered under insurance as well. Or you get ambulance cover alone.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have just caught up, having been completely out of the loop, here and elsewhere, for the past few days. As I reported at the beginning of this week, we have both been suffering from colds. I suppose now, I should make that 'a virus' as most of the cold symptoms, apart from an annoying cough, have gone, but we are both left feeling drained of all energy - as it has been said, our 'get-up-and-go just got-up-and-left. I didn't go to knitting group last week, then, as I mentioned before, we missed our London trip on Sunday, and on Tuesday, when the tutor for the French class phoned and said she had to cancel because she had a bad cold, I was very relieved. I would have made myself go, because I had prepared a presentation for the class, but I really didn't feel up to it. Anyway, enough of the pity party, we will recover in due course, and, if we have a few days where we do nothing, no real harm will come of it.

At least I have been able to knit. I am getting on quite well with the shawl for my great-nephew, but am beginning to worry that the amount of yarn I have will not allow me to make anything like the square that is intended. I have had this in my stash for several years, so the chances of getting the same dye lot are vanishingly small. I did look on Ravelry, and though a few people list my yarn and even the shade, in their stash, no one wants to sell. Even if they did it might not be an exact match. As I see it, I have to chose between a rectangular shawl (which I might be able to block to some semblance of an acceptable shape), or buying more yarn in a different dye lot, which I don't really want to do. I don't really understand why this has happened - I have made this pattern before, so would have ordered the right quantity. Oh, well, I will just press on and see how things look! The yarn, by the way, is King Cole Comfort 3-ply, in cream.

Nearly time for Death in Paradise, a completely silly bit of escapism, but we need some sunshine to lighten the mood right now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't have a " private" option here for much. The government is trying to improve access rather than let a private option happen. There is some private MRI options but they must do 2 people from the wait list on the public system for each one they do for pay. In Alberta there is a private option for cataracts surgery .


 Whereas the government push private here to lessen the pressure on the public. 
But doesn't cover the doctor fees so can be a far bit which can't be claimed from anywhere. 
Doctors can charge what they want but the government only pays them a percentage of what they determine to be the charge for a visit. But most doctors charge more than this. My biggest gripe with Medicare is the cost to visit the doctor.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Daww! That's so sweet.
> 
> And actually, it's Bonnie who beat me to the posting of the link--thanks!
> 
> I was going to post the link to the sock with the square (I do believe it is the same one), but my post is rejected due to too much promotion--I guess her sock has been posted/discussed elsewhere here.


Can you PM me the link please then. It sounds interesting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Of course he does, it's always good to get a win against our Aussie neighbours! Although I'm not a cricket fan, the game the other day was a real nail biter. I saw the highlights on the tv news. What a shame the weather messed up the 2nd one, especially as it's been a drought in that area for two months.


Got a fair bit of flack over here. Doesn't sound like much rain but no play. Not that they didn't play but that ground was such that it couldn't be dried enough to use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got a fair bit of flack over here. Doesn't sound like much rain but no play. Not that they didn't play but that ground was such that it couldn't be dried enough to use.


It is raising a lot of questions here- this is the third time the pitch has been unusable this century- there is talk of taking Napier out of the circuit.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Whereas the government push private here to lessen the pressure on the public.
> But doesn't cover the doctor fees so can be a far bit which can't be claimed from anywhere.
> Doctors can charge what they want but the government only pays them a percentage of what they determine to be the charge for a visit. But most doctors charge more than this. My biggest gripe with Medicare is the cost to visit the doctor.


It seems to increasingly happen here that some surgery, which in our area, at least, usually means orthopaedic procedures, are delivered though the NHS, but within the private hospital sector. This means that NHS waiting lists are shortened and the private sector gets to fully utilise its facilities. I have some unease about this, but on the whole, it seems to work. I was very amused when my friend went in for her op., to find that she was offered a different menu for lunch as an NHS patient from that presented to the private patients! Poor people obviously need different food to the rich! Most of us, though, are happy to accept a sandwich lunch as a small price to pay for getting speedy treatment for a debilitating problem. Fortunately, real, life-threatening emergencies, are usually dealt with through the NHS with no need to worry about whether or not there is insurance cover. I am old enough (just), to have been born before the NHS, but most people here cannot remember a time before it existed, and see a universal health service provision as a mark of a civilised society.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This photo should raise a few chuckles amongst you. I found it amongst Stus fathers things when we cleared the house out after his folks were deceased.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can you PM me the link please then. It sounds interesting.


Sent!

ETA: I thought it was sent--that was also rejected. Well, then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

An unusual perspective on Queen Charlotte Sound- with the Ferry that may have been the one Fan and DH travelled on, coming in to berth.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> An unusual perspective on Queen Charlotte Sound- with the Ferry that may have been the one Fan and DH travelled on, coming in to berth.


Beautiful! It looks like a painting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful! It looks like a painting.


Ditto! It's a wonderful trip through the sounds by ferry, very scenic.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> An unusual perspective on Queen Charlotte Sound- with the Ferry that may have been the one Fan and DH travelled on, coming in to berth.


What a wonderful landscape. Where was the photo taken from?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful scenic trip. Loved the tiny ferry in the distance. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> An unusual perspective on Queen Charlotte Sound- with the Ferry that may have been the one Fan and DH travelled on, coming in to berth.


Thank you, Julie. Very beautiful .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????did you have them ar home like on the show or in hospital ?


Both were in hospital. Presuming you mean Call the Midwife?.....I'm not that old to have been like the show! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for hug, it helps with depression.


Here's another! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 2 February '17

I think I am finally warming up - I was out this afternoon getting a haircut. I got really cold getting there and the salon was not that warm. Sitting there with a wet head didn't help either. Heidi's van takes forever to heat up so I was cold by the time I got home. I went to bed for a little while to try and warm up. It's 27° - and the cold seems to go right through me.

Non-Chocolate Brownies - Gluten Free

Ingredientgs

Base
1/4 cup butter 
3/4 cup brown sugar 
1 lg egg
1/2 tsp vanilla 
1/2 cup Julie's Flour Mix (or your own favorite all purpose mix) 
1/4 brown rice flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp xanthan gum 
1/2 cup chopped nuts - walnuts or pecans

Directions

1. Melt butter and mix in the brown sugar

2. Add egg and vanilla and hand-beat until smooth

3. Blend dry ingredients and stir into butter/sugar mixture, stirring briskly until batter is smooth.

4. Scrape into a 9x9 inch cake pan - bottom lined with parchment paper

5. Bake at 350 degrees for 25 minutes

Icing 
3 tbsp butter 
3 tbsp whipping cream 
1/3 cup brown sugar
1 1/4 cups icing sugar

Directions

1. Mix butter/cream/brown sugar in saucepan and bring to a boil - then simmer from 2 minutes

2. Remove from heat and add the icing sugar -- if too thick add a tiny amount of milk, just enough so it is easily spread over the still warm squares.

3. Let cool before cutting.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/non-chocolate-brownies-gluten-free.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Julie's Flour Blend Gluten Free and bread-bun recipe

I have been working at coming up with an all-purpose flour mix that I could trust. I have finally come up with a blend that I am really happy with. It is so much easier to reach for ONE flour container instead of several.

Ingredients

1 cup millet flour
1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1 cup potato starch 
1 cup tapioca starch 
1/2 cup white rice flour 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
3 tbsp. potato flour

NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2014/09/julies-flour-blend-gluten-free-and.html

DATE SWEETENED APPLE PIE OATMEAL

Creamy gluten free oats sweetened with dates and served over a bed of baked cinnamon apples. The perfect weekday or lazy weekend breakfast.

Author: Dana/Minimalist Baker
Cook time: 25 mins
Total time: 30 mins
Recipe type: Breakfast
Cuisine: Gluten Free
Serves: 2

Ingredients

2 tart or sweet apples, peeled, cored and evenly sliced
1 tsp honey (optional)
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp lemon juice
1 cup old fashioned rolled oats
1 cup water
1 cup milk (I used unsweetened almond)
pinch salt
4 dates, finely chopped
Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

1. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and toss apples with lemon juice, cinnamon and honey.

2. Bake for 5 minutes then roll over parchment paper and tuck it in so they're in a "pocket" to trap in moisture. Cook for 10-15 minutes more (20 minutes total) until soft. Set aside.

3. In a small saucepan over high heat, add oats, pinch salt, water and almond milk and stir. When it comes to a boil, reduce to low-medium heat and cook until thick and creamy.

4. Add the chopped dates a few minutes after you reduce the heat so they can soften and sweeten the oats.

5. Once thick, remove from stove top. Add a little almond milk if it's too thick for your liking.

6. Arrange 1/3 cup baked apples in bottom of a serving bowl and top with oats.

NOTE: Other toppings may include nuts, nut butter, flaxseed, honey or cinnamon. I prefer mine with a few toasted pecans and flaxseed.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 bowl Calories: 314 Fat: 3.9 g Carbohydrates: 60 g Sugar: 31 g Fiber: 10 g Protein: 6 g

* Nutrition information is a rough estimate for 1 bowl (half of this recipe), and does not include toppings such as nuts or flaxseed.

http://minimalistbaker.com/date-sweetened-apple-pie-oatmeal/

Bean with Bacon and Celery Soup

This is a hearty soup. Add a warm biscuit and you have lunch! If you prefer you can add a little shredded cheese to each bowl before serving.

Yield: 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients

8 slices bacon, diced and fried. Set aside.
1/2 medium sized onion, finely minced 
1 cup diced carrots
2 cups diced celery
2 tablespoons flour
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
3 1/2 cups chicken broth
2 cans (15 oz) navy beans, drained and rinsed
1/2 cup tomato sauce
3/4 of the fried bacon
1 cup 10% cream
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
Parsley flakes/celery curls for garnish

Directions

1. Cook bacon in a skillet until browned and crispy. Transfer bacon to paper towel lined plate and set aside.

2. Reserve 2 tablespoons of bacon fat in skillet after removing bacon.

3, Add onions, carrots, and celery and saute until vegetables are softened. Transfer sauteed vegetables to a soup pot.

4. Sprinkle flour and garlic powder over vegetables and stir. Add chicken broth and beans.

5. Bring soup to a boil then reduce to simmer until vegetables are done, stirring occasionally. Approx 30 minutes.

6. Measure and remove 2 1/2 cups of the soup from the soup pot and puree. Add puree back into the rest of the soup in the pot.

7. Stir in tomato sauce, 3/4 of the amount of fried bacon, and cream. Season with salt and pepper.

8. Serve hot, ladle into bowls and top with remaining 1/4 of the bacon and parsley flakes/celery curls as a garnish.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/bean-with-bacon-and-celery-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Dijon-Tarragon Cream Chicken

Author: DELTAQUEEN50
Prep: 15 m
Cook: 30 m
Ready In: 45 m
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

1 tablespoon butter
1 tablespoon olive oil
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 teaspoons chopped fresh tarragon

Directions

1. Melt the butter and heat the oil in a skillet over medium-high heat.

2. Season chicken with salt and pepper, and place in the skillet. Brown on both sides.

3. Reduce heat to medium, cover, and continue cooking 15 minutes, or until chicken juices run clear. Set aside and keep warm.

4. Stir cream into the pan, scraping up brown bits.

5. Mix in mustard and tarragon. Cook and stir 5 minutes, or until thickened.

6. Return chicken to skillet to coat with sauce. 7. Drizzle chicken with remaining sauce to serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/77156/dijon-tarragon-cream-chicken/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=126248&prop27=2017-01-31&did=126248-20170131

Enchilada Pasta Soup

30 min total time
12 ingredients
6 servings

Ingredients

Soup
5 ¼ cups Progresso™ Chicken Broth (from two 32-oz. cartons) 
2 (14.75-oz.) cans cream style sweet corn
2 (10-oz.) cans Old El Paso™ Red Enchilada Sauce
1 (4.5-oz.) can Old El Paso™ Chopped Green Chiles
1 (10-oz.) can chunk white and dark chicken in water, undrained
1 (5-oz.) pkg. uncooked vermicelli, broken into pieces
1 ½ teaspoons cumin
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon onion powder
½ teaspoon dried oregano leaves, crushed

Garnish, if desired
1 medium onion, chopped 
12 oz. (3 cups) shredded colby-Monterey Jack cheese blend
Steps.

1. In Dutch oven or large saucepan, combine broth, corn, enchilada sauce and chiles; mix well. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat.

2. Add all remaining soup ingredients; mix well.

3. Reduce heat to low; simmer 8 minutes or until vermicelli is tender, stirring occasionally.

4. Ladle soup into individual bowls.

5. Garnish each serving with onion and cheese.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1/6 of Recipe - Calories 560 - Calories from Fat 220
% Daily Value: Total Fat 24g - Saturated Fat 13g - Cholesterol 80mg - Sodium 2250mg - Total Carbohydrate 52g - Dietary Fiber 4g - Sugars 16g - Protein 34g

Vitamin A 25% - Vitamin C 15% - Calcium 45% - Iron 15%

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 1 Fruit; 4 Lean Meat; 2 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/enchilada-pasta-soup/2265287a-6ac2-4df0-8e0e-1b55540c587a

STUFFED PEPPER SOUP

Bell peppers, chopped tomatoes and lean ground beef are simmered in broth with onions and garlic and then topped with brown rice - everything you love about stuffed peppers, in a soup!

Yield: 6 servings

INGREDIENTS:

3 cups cooked brown rice (omit for paleo diet)
1 lb 95% lean ground beef
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper
1/2 cup chopped red bell pepper
1 cup finely diced onion
3 cloves garlic, chopped
2 cans (14.5 oz each) cans petite diced tomatoes
1 3/4 cups tomato sauce
2 cups reduced sodium, fat-free chicken broth
1/2 tsp dried marjoram
salt and fresh pepper to taste

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large pot or dutch oven, brown ground meat on high heat and season with salt.

2. Drain fat if any, reduce heat to medium-low, then add peppers, onions and garlic.

3. Cook about 5 minutes on low heat.

4. Add tomatoes, tomato sauce, chicken broth, marjoram and season with salt and pepper to taste.

5. Cover and simmer on low heat for 30 minutes.

6. Serve about 1 1/2 cups of soup in each bowl and top with 1/2 cup cooked brown rice.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1-1/2 cups soup with 1/2 cup rice

Amount Per Serving: Smart Points: 7 - Points +: 7 - Calories: 261 - Total Fat: 5g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: mg - Sodium: 606mg - Carbohydrates: 37.5g - Fiber: 5g - Sugar: 6g - Protein: 17.5g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/stuffed-pepper-soup/#lCkvRb3HJeZKsdBH.99

Baked Penne with Spinach, Ricotta and Fontina

A quick riff on spinach and ricotta cannelloni. Instead of stuffing pasta shells with the classic spinach and ricotta filling, toss penne pasta in a creamy spinach, basil and ricotta sauce, top it with cheese, and then bake it until golden brown. You can get the pasta in the oven in just 20 minutes; toss a salad while it bakes and dinner is done!

Author: Jennifer Segal
Servings: 4-6
Prep Time: 10 Minutes
Cook Time: 30 Minutes
Total Time: 40 Minutes

Ingredients

1 pound penne
1 (10-oz) package frozen spinach, thawed and squeezed dry
½ cup packed basil leaves, roughly chopped
1 cup whole milk ricotta cheese
4 oz cream cheese
2 cups half-and-half
6 oz (2 cups) grated fontina, divided
5 tablespoons finely grated Parmigiano Reggiano, divided
2 garlic cloves, roughly chopped
1 teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
¼ teaspoon ground nutmeg

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 450°F and set an oven rack in the middle position. Lightly oil a 9 x 13-inch baking dish.

2. Cook the penne in boiling salted water until al dente, about 9 minutes. (It will cook more in the oven so you don't want it completely cooked.) Drain, then place the cooked penne back in the pan and set aside.

3. In the bowl of a food processor fitted with the steel blade, combine the spinach, basil, ricotta, cream cheese, half-and-half, 1 cup of the fontina, 3 tablespoons of the Parmigiano Reggiano, garlic, salt, pepper, and nutmeg. Process until puréed.

4. Add the spinach mixture to the pasta and stir to combine.

5. Transfer to the prepared baking dish. Top with the remaining fontina and Parmigiano Reggiano.

6. Bake until the pasta is bubbling and the top is golden in spots, about 20 minutes. Let cool for a few minutes and serve.

Nutrition Information: Per serving (6 servings) - Calories 692 - Fat 34 g - Saturated fat 20 g - Carbohydrates 65 g - Sugar 7 g - Fiber 4 g - Protein 31 g - Sodium 956 mg - Cholesterol 112 mg

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2016/10/baked-penne-spinach-ricotta-fontina.html

Roasted Carrots with Thyme

These carrots are roasted in a high temperature oven until caramelized and tender-crisp - a cooking method that intensifies their flavor and brings out their natural sweetness. It's an easy technique that anyone can master at home; it's also the best way to preserve nutrients and give carrots a beautiful bronzed color.

Author: Jennifer Segal
Servings: 4
Total Time: 30 Minutes

Ingredients

2 pounds fresh carrots, peeled
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 teaspoons fresh chopped thyme (or 1/2 teaspoon dried)

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees. Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil.

2. Slice the carrots on the diagonal about 1-½" thick. Make sure all pieces are approximately the same size to ensure even cooking.

3. Combine the carrots, olive oil, salt, pepper and thyme in a large bowl and toss well.

4. Transfer the carrots to the prepared baking sheet and roast, stirring once mid-way through, until nicely caramelized and tender, 20-25 minutes (cooking time will depend on thickness of carrots). Taste and adjust seasoning if necessary.

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2009/10/roasted-carrots-with-thyme.html

I might add that while it is cold outside we have had sunshine ALL day. It's going on 5:30 and it is still light and bright outside. Spring is one day closer.

My mother would have been 118 today. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a couple patterns that call for mosaic stitch - they are dishrags - i should get the directions out and practice. i think it makes your socks outstanding margaret. --- sam



darowil said:


> The top of the foot is done with Mosaic stitch- that is for two rows one colour is slipped on the next two rows the other colour is slipped. An easy and effective way to do colour work. So that the two lines you see actually have half the worked rows of the other two stitches in each pattern repeat. And the bottom of the foot is simply striped. So you only ever use one colour on each row.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are indeed. --- sam



pacer said:


> Look at it as you are a blessing to each other.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we really need something like that here - obamacare is a beginning - i just think it needs some tweaking. my insurance pays most of my drug cost - thank goodness - i would not be able to afford them otherwise. i think the waiting time would get to me - plus i want to choose my doctor and see him every time i go. but i also want to see those people who can't afford health insurance covered. --- sam



KateB said:


> I am very grateful for our NHS over here, especially when I read about costs in other countries. I think we often have longer waiting times to get things done, but that's a small price to pay in my opinion. In Scotland all our prescriptions are free which I'm not too sure about - I think those who can afford to pay something should do and the money could be put back into the NHS, but someone told me it would cost more to sort out who should pay and who shouldn't than any savings that could be made.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Somebody's probably answered this already, but TCP is an antiseptic liquid with a *very* distinctive smell!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are certainly pros and cons on a national health system - but i think it is the only way some people are going to get health insurance. --- sam



darowil said:


> Funded from taxes- better to wait a year than not be able to afford to have it done at all.
> Here and the UK (and I assume NZ and Canada) have the option of paying extra for private health cover if you want it and can afford it. This gives you a choice of doctors, much quicker surgery-and not dependent on the insurance saying whether we need it or not- and usually nicer rooms. But 7 years ago anyway not as good nursing care. They wanted to make a profit so had a higher patient -nurse ratio than the public hospitals. I was working Agency at this time and did some shifts at both types and much preferred the public hospitals. Private you often also have extra charges from the doctors which you don't get in the public system.
> Can also get what we call Extras cover which includes dental (though not full cover), glasses, physio etc as well a number of other things. David got back something towards the cost of his CPAP machine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way too late liz - i need to get myself turned around so i don't sleep half the day away. depression doesn't help the matter. --- sam



budasha said:


> You do stay up late :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like such a fun idea gwen - thanks. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna here is an idea to use up some buttons. I want to do one at some point.
> https://kristentool.wordpress.com/2012/06/09/create-a-unique-bowl-using-old-buttons/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would appreciate the url. it has been so long since i have moved around inside kintting paradise that i have forgotten how. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, the hat pattern is on the workshop here titled felting with gin-red. I'll copy that link if you can't find it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, here's a joke my cousin just told me.
> Do you know what goes clippity-clop, bang, bang, clippity-clop, bang, bang, clippity-clop, bang, bang...........(now wait for it.....)
> A drive by shooting in Amish country.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> This photo should raise a few chuckles amongst you. I found it amongst Stus fathers things when we cleared the house out after his folks were deceased.


Fan, that is too funny. Got a real laugh from that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An unusual perspective on Queen Charlotte Sound- with the Ferry that may have been the one Fan and DH travelled on, coming in to berth.


Is that an actual photo? It looks like a painting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 2 February '17
> 
> I think I am finally warming up - I was out this afternoon getting a haircut. I got really cold getting there and the salon was not that warm. Sitting there with a wet head didn't help either. Heidi's van takes forever to heat up so I was cold by the time I got home. I went to bed for a little while to try and warm up. It's 27° - and the cold seems to go right through me.
> 
> ...


Glad you are warming up. I haven't been out all day...didn't want to go out in the cold. My brother said it is freezing.

What a coincidence that you posted stuffed pepper soup. I had that yesterday at the Wellness Centre after my exercise class. It was pretty good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> way too late liz - i need to get myself turned around so i don't sleep half the day away. depression doesn't help the matter. --- sam


Maybe you could get something from your doctor to make you sleepy so that you would go to sleep at a regular time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Fan, that is too funny. Got a real laugh from that.


I wish we knew where FIL got it from, he was a shy well behaved person born in 1904, Belfast Ireland. But he had a great sense of humour!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I wish we knew where FIL got it from, he was a shy well behaved person born in 1904, Belfast Ireland. But he had a great sense of humour!


I wanted to send it to a friend but I wasn't able to copy it. Too bad. I think they would have gotten a big charge out of it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> there are certainly pros and cons on a national health system - but i think it is the only way some people are going to get health insurance. --- sam


My feelings as well. 
Need some furbaby prayers. Just got back from the vet. Noted that Molly D was suddenly drinking almost non-stop so knew something was amiss. Yes, she is back with diabetes..her brief remission is over. Good thing that she is such a gentle soul as she sat right down and put her head on my knee ready for her insulin shot as soon as she saw I had drawn it up. Her blood sugar is sky high, 420, weight 39 pounds and we will go back Sat. AM for another check. I really like her young lady vet, Dr. Gotterich, who, when I called, said, bring her right in. They worked me in. I have a great vet service.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, prayers for dear Molly. Hope you can get her diabetes stabilized.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you so much..much appreciated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It seems to increasingly happen here that some surgery, which in our area, at least, usually means orthopaedic procedures, are delivered though the NHS, but within the private hospital sector. This means that NHS waiting lists are shortened and the private sector gets to fully utilise its facilities. I have some unease about this, but on the whole, it seems to work. I was very amused when my friend went in for her op., to find that she was offered a different menu for lunch as an NHS patient from that presented to the private patients! Poor people obviously need different food to the rich! Most of us, though, are happy to accept a sandwich lunch as a small price to pay for getting speedy treatment for a debilitating problem. Fortunately, real, life-threatening emergencies, are usually dealt with through the NHS with no need to worry about whether or not there is insurance cover. I am old enough (just), to have been born before the NHS, but most people here cannot remember a time before it existed, and see a universal health service provision as a mark of a civilised society.


Our province pioneered free healthcare in Canada, it's why so many older people are staunch NDP because they saw people die( our neighbors grandpa for one from burst appendix) because no money to pay. We have to wait for some things but anything urgent is looked after immediately


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This photo should raise a few chuckles amongst you. I found it amongst Stus fathers things when we cleared the house out after his folks were deceased.


????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful! It looks like a painting.


To be honest, I had forgotten just how high the surrounding hills were. Both my brothers went through the Outward Bound course at Anakiwa, in former years- it really challenges you physically and mentally. One thing you have to do is survive a full 24hours out in the bush, and find your way back to base. That just happens to be one I recall the boys doing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, take care of yourself after getting cold. The health spa isn't a place you want to visit again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Both were in hospital. Presuming you mean Call the Midwife?.....I'm not that old to have been like the show! :sm09:


I didn't mean you were old, I thought it was still like that


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Gwen you make me feel so good. I have fabric for sewing, yarn for knitting, then love needlepoint. It is a problem!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> we really need something like that here - obamacare is a beginning - i just think it needs some tweaking. my insurance pays most of my drug cost - thank goodness - i would not be able to afford them otherwise. i think the waiting time would get to me - plus i want to choose my doctor and see him every time i go. but i also want to see those people who can't afford health insurance covered. --- sam


We can choose our family doctor but if you get referred to a specialist there are sometimes not a lot of options, (I think only 2 dermatologists in the province) but you can request a certain one if you want
I think the big problem with Obamacare from what I understand from the news is they needed to cut out the insurance companies completely then you wouldn't have to go to their picks forservices but I think those companies are powerful & lobbied to be kept as part of the system- (I'm not trying to be political, just my opinion)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What a wonderful landscape. Where was the photo taken from?


From the peak of Mt Stokes, Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful scenic trip. Loved the tiny ferry in the distance. Thanks for sharing.


It is an interesting perspective!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you, Julie. Very beautiful .


I thought it was lovely!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful photo, Julie, very rugged area.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is that an actual photo? It looks like a painting.


Yes, it genuinely is a photograph!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, prayers for dear Molly. Hope you can get her diabetes stabilized.


From me too, I am so sorry it has come back so viciously.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful photo, Julie, very rugged area.


And these mountains are nowhere near as rugged as those further south!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, here's a link to those socks, I'm not sure it's the exact one I saw before but very close

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grun-ist-die-hoffnung


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing thoughts for Miss Molly. Hope she improves quickly.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We can choose our family doctor but if you get referred to a specialist there are sometimes not a lot of options, (I think only 2 dermatologists in the province) but you can request a certain one if you want
> I think the big problem with Obamacare from what I understand from the news is they needed to cut out the insurance companies completely then you wouldn't have to go to their picks forservices but I think those companies are powerful & lobbied to be kept as part of the system- (I'm not trying to be political, just my opinion)


Bonnie, it is quite likely that the whole Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) would have been a much better piece of legislation and a more workable program if both Democrats and Republicans had worked together on it as in years (and administrations) past instead of one side refusing to contribute anything in the way of ideas/compromises/suggestions. When that path became apparent, I suspect that the majority party decided to write it to please themselves and the other side could go take a flying leap off a tall building!!

A multitude of failures, problems, and dissatisfied Americans just MIGHT have been avoided.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Was a busy day and I am worn out. Both groups called and had been canceled. Kind of nice as I am exhausted. 

Will check in tomorrow. Good night all ????????????????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on lately. Became violently ill last night about 7:30 pm with projectile vomiting and diarrhea, severe chills, etc. Thought that I was going to knock myself out by the violent shaking from the chills. I was up all night but did finally sleep for a couple of hours. Finally began to feel somewhat better about 1:30 this afternoon. Still some residual symptoms but I think I'll survive. Might even go back to work tomorrow. 

I was terribly afraid that it was brought on by the meat item on yesterday's lunch menu. We had a 3 yo dining with us and my symptoms could have been disastrous for a child that small. Apparently, I was the only one hit by it, thank Heavens. 

I have only had Sundays off since late September so today felt really weird, once I began to feel somewhat better. I didn't even have current library book in the house. Speaking of libraries and books, I will be serving as President of the local Friends of the Public Library again this next year. It has been a long time since I last served in this capacity--probably over 15 years. It will be a hassle to get from Elm to the Library on the afternoons we meet but somebody had to step up to the plate when the President and Treasurer both resigned without notice just before Christmas.

Oh, well, I've served as V-P for a year and never could get to a meeting after the first one just before I went to Elm. The other officers couldn't or wouldn't change the day nor the time to accommodate me. So I requested the change before agreeing to serve and it was done!!!

'night, y'all. I love having you as friends and family here at KTP. Looking forward to seeing everyone at Sam's this summer.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! What a long day. We got the Niece picked up around 8:45 am and were back here around 10:30 am, and dropped her off at Christophers, I got the floors cleaned and something to eat, and then got a call from Christopher that Cassie wanted to go to see a doctor. So we took our guitars and such and took her to the clinic and the doctor got her a prescription for a mood stabilizer and so we took her to Scottsbluff with us and fed her, and after lessons picked up her script. I paid the clinic, Marla paid for the script, and when they dropped me off, she was actually smiling instead of crying. She's going to go with Marla and I when we do the shopping so that is good, I don't want her just laying in bed. 
David will be home tonight in a few hours, I will be so glad to see him, this week I just need a hug from my hubby, I'm in a good mood, just miss him more than usual for some reason.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our province pioneered free healthcare in Canada, it's why so many older people are staunch NDP because they saw people die( our neighbors grandpa for one from burst appendix) because no money to pay. We have to wait for some things but anything urgent is looked after immediately


Hi Bonnie (Pats heart surgery (two valves (atrial valve and mitral valved) replaced with bovine valves - 8 hours for his surgery. 45 days in hospital, 4 mri's many many tests, 2 stents, pacemaker, another surgery to stop bleeding. We figured it out and our closest guess was 600,000.00 Cdn. It cost me my parking. He then had a full year in the Heart function study, (visiting every two months with heart workups. and on and on. We went to the cardiologist here in Victoria (he has gone every year since 2011 (when he had his surgery), He was told by the specialist that he doesn't need to go again until he feels he needs it as his valves (bovine) are working perfectly, his meds are working - he is exercising so he has absolutely no after effects. We had Alberta Health care which covered it all except one drug and we had his Army pension which covered it.

It is the best thing that ever happened to us. We would have lost everything and who knows how we would have managed. I am so thankful that our health care is so good.

People in the States have told me I was not telling the truth but we never paid one extra dollar for all the drugs etc.for the surgery or the first year after. He is on a lot of drugs now and BC Prima care covers 80% of them because of the surgery. Our Government plan with sun life pays 80% of the amount still owing. So we don't pay very much for either of our plans.

I believe the US has to start somewhere. It took a long time for ours to reach the stage it is now. I believe The Affordable care Act is a start and if both parties worked together to improve it it woulld help hundreds' of thousands of Americans. Instead they are talking about removing it and coming up with an unknown plan. Those who are covered for basic care and were not covered before are against the policy many were against it at the beginning but those who had no insurance don't want to have it removed. I hope that is what happens.

I can't imagine what would have happened to us if Pat's surgery wasn't insured.

*****
How are you all doing? I am doing fine. My hands are bothered with arthritis so my knitting and crochet is slower and depends on the flare ups. However, I am feeling better than I have for ages. I am doing a lot better than I was when we first moved here. We found a wonderful doctor who has really treated me very well and has improved things for me medically.

I hope you are all doing well. I will drop by when I get a chance, Shirley


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:50pm and here and I am in bed.
> 
> Gage drove me nuts this afternoon and evening.
> He is definitely going to school tomorrow.
> ...


I really hope that things start to get better with Gage. Sending him to the big brother get together by himself won't hurt him any.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I thought I'd a lot of yarn but I've got lots of catching up to get to your amount. I'll show your post to my son when he comes over .


 :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


YIPPEEE!!!!! Happy Dance!!!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Not much knitting done in the last couple of days, got all kinds of Dr appointments coming up this week, taking my dh to his foot Dr tomorrow, myself to a Dr for my carpal tunnel which is bad enough that I need surgery which will spoil my knitting for a while. And to the knee Dr for shots in my knees and my husband's knees on Friday!
> 
> I really am reluctant to have hand surgery and since both hands need it I can't decide if it would be best to get both done at the same time or one at a time. I think would be depressing to not be able to knit or take care of personal needs. Anyone had there hands done? And did you get both done at the same time or one at a time? Any opinions on this or advice for me.


Had mine done in 1997, one at a time. I understand that the incision in even smaller now. Was able to cross stitch before the 4th week and was doing it when I went for my checkup. Think I had the second one done a couple of months later. Don't know about knitting as I didn't do that then. It was sure worth the inconvenience of only having one hand as the pain was gone. Good luck with it

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just finished another ribbing and counted 14 in the bag! So that's the boring bits done and I've even surprised myself (I told y'all I'm addicted to making hats--and I have a stack of five or so waiting for weaving in ends and final touches).
> Next I'll play with patterns. I also found the hat pattern from the felting workshop here and started that with some wool that's a little too scratchy for regular hats. That should keep me out of trouble for a while. LOL


LOL! A day or two.
I need to do a couple of those one of these days. 
My niece was wearing the hat that I made for her last year or the year before, it has matching fingerless gloves, it was great to see that the hat is well loved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is the way i would do them. and i never peel potatoes - if they are for me. next door - they wouldn't eat them if you didn't. --- sam


Yah, I don't peel them when I cook them for meals, but all the recipes I found said to peel them, next time I'll just can them peels and all if it's not going to make a difference.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, hope your niece shows up.


We picked her up, she over slept, but she was ready to go really quickly, she was really teary all day, until after the doctors appointment. I'm really proud of her that she made the quick decision to get in to see someone. 
I texted her dad and let him know that we have her, and that she'll be living at Christophers, and he was quite relieved, I know he was even happier when he read that she'd been to the doc and I had gotten her script for her. He was really worried but wasn't able to get through to her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings as well.
> Need some furbaby prayers. Just got back from the vet. Noted that Molly D was suddenly drinking almost non-stop so knew something was amiss. Yes, she is back with diabetes..her brief remission is over. Good thing that she is such a gentle soul as she sat right down and put her head on my knee ready for her insulin shot as soon as she saw I had drawn it up. Her blood sugar is sky high, 420, weight 39 pounds and we will go back Sat. AM for another check. I really like her young lady vet, Dr. Gotterich, who, when I called, said, bring her right in. They worked me in. I have a great vet service.


I'm sorry that Molly D's diabetes has returned. Hope that the insulin shots will bring her sugar under control. It's so hard when our pets are sick. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's them


I've put it in my cart. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Added some more today- now 351. I will have more than you if you 'only' have 430ish. I think just what I have stored here at Maryanne's will take my over yours. I keep finding this lovely yarn that I want to work up. Like the yarn I got in NZ to do Charlotte the Fourth!


LOL! I'm glad that I'm not the only one that does that. I really do have plans for most of what I buy, but then every so often I find something that I just can't walk past.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But she won't be there for you to spank here. And good as internet is spanking doesn't yet work that way :sm02:


No we went there to get her, and she was more than ready when we got there other than that she over slept. lol I think she's glad to be here, especially once the meds kick in and she can get employment.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes (well I'm assuming it was the second that would easily adjust to socks).
> 
> May as well post my last two pairs of socks.
> Procrastination are the ones I posted one of earlier- pattern by Melissa of Stranded in Oz as were the yarns (all left over from other socks). And the other pair from yarn bought in Sock World NZ. Did an afterthought heel so I could I could keep the spiralling pattern going- the yarn did it all.


Those are great! The left over yarns ones came out spectacularly. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope this time she sticks with her plan and gets on with it. Deep breaths and keep your sanity. LOL :sm16: :sm19:


She's here, yay! Now I won't worry quite so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, sorry you've been so sick, hope you are well soon. Good tha no one else was sick.

Shirley, good to hear from you, I'm glad you & Pat are doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran would have said, "More sense in a bus ticket!" :sm09:


LOL!! My mom used to say more sense than God gave a goat. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom would say "not enough sense to get in out of the rain."


LOL! My grandmother used to say that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Neither did I and when I was in labour with my first the midwife used her ear trumpet thing on my stomach and said to her companion, "Is that 2 heartbeats I can hear, or an echo?"!!!!!! Fortunately it was the latter, but DH nearly fell off of his seat! :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am curious, and don't want to start problems, but how is the NHS paid for? Does the cost come out of taxes? Funding seems to be a problem here in the USA, as well as Americans that are impatient people. We would not be willing to wait for months to a year to get a total hip fixed. Ours are replaced in a matter of several weeks, so that is part of our problem. Kindly enlighten me. Thanks.


Marla had to wait 3 months to get into the specialist for her back, that was with insurance. Unfortunately I think it depends on where you live and what your insurance is like. It also took 2 months to get into the Rhumatalogist. however you spell it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The one that DD had few days ago, she got 72 pictures on a usb. I was amazed. Lots of the face, some of hands, feet and even genetils.


Wow, that's a lot of shots for the fee.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> ....but "You canny shove your granny aff a bus!" (a popular song up here, probably on Youtube)


Lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I really should go to bed- in less than 6 1/2 hours I want to be on a bus to Elizabeth's (stopping for coffee so if I should miss the bus I will still have time to get there! after Tuesday's effort).
> 
> Decided tonight that I am going to make a mitred square blanket this year- one square form each pair of socks I finish. Interesting to see how big it gets- and whether it needs to be more than one years worth of socks. So started on the first square (at least this will require no yarn purchases whatever to get it done). But will need a bit of time- but each square doesn't need that long. As long as I do it straight after the sock is finished it should be doable. Have 3 so far to do squares for. At that rate I won't get a very big blanket.
> 
> Anyway night all. See you sometime today.


I will be excited to see how it all comes out, a really great idea for the left overs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! I needed this link too!
> 
> Also, before I go...We sure spoil our furbabies. DH just sang Gracie to sleep while Mario looks on! All at once now (quietly) awwwwww.....


AWEEE!! Who says that they are spoiled, isn't it just their do? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for hug, it helps with depression.


Here are a couple more. {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have just caught up, having been completely out of the loop, here and elsewhere, for the past few days. As I reported at the beginning of this week, we have both been suffering from colds. I suppose now, I should make that 'a virus' as most of the cold symptoms, apart from an annoying cough, have gone, but we are both left feeling drained of all energy - as it has been said, our 'get-up-and-go just got-up-and-left. I didn't go to knitting group last week, then, as I mentioned before, we missed our London trip on Sunday, and on Tuesday, when the tutor for the French class phoned and said she had to cancel because she had a bad cold, I was very relieved. I would have made myself go, because I had prepared a presentation for the class, but I really didn't feel up to it. Anyway, enough of the pity party, we will recover in due course, and, if we have a few days where we do nothing, no real harm will come of it.
> 
> At least I have been able to knit. I am getting on quite well with the shawl for my great-nephew, but am beginning to worry that the amount of yarn I have will not allow me to make anything like the square that is intended. I have had this in my stash for several years, so the chances of getting the same dye lot are vanishingly small. I did look on Ravelry, and though a few people list my yarn and even the shade, in their stash, no one wants to sell. Even if they did it might not be an exact match. As I see it, I have to chose between a rectangular shawl (which I might be able to block to some semblance of an acceptable shape), or buying more yarn in a different dye lot, which I don't really want to do. I don't really understand why this has happened - I have made this pattern before, so would have ordered the right quantity. Oh, well, I will just press on and see how things look! The yarn, by the way, is King Cole Comfort 3-ply, in cream.
> 
> Nearly time for Death in Paradise, a completely silly bit of escapism, but we need some sunshine to lighten the mood right now.


I hope you both start to feel better soon. 
If you see the yarn you need in my stash, just let me know, I don't have any listed for trade or sale, but I'll gladly let you have it if it's there. 
I've been watching old movies lately when I've been watching, the Bachelor and the Bobby Soxer and the Bachelor Mother today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This photo should raise a few chuckles amongst you. I found it amongst Stus fathers things when we cleared the house out after his folks were deceased.


LOLOL!!! I'll have to read that to David when he gets home, he'll probably ask where he can get some of those. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An unusual perspective on Queen Charlotte Sound- with the Ferry that may have been the one Fan and DH travelled on, coming in to berth.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 2 February '17
> 
> I think I am finally warming up - I was out this afternoon getting a haircut. I got really cold getting there and the salon was not that warm. Sitting there with a wet head didn't help either. Heidi's van takes forever to heat up so I was cold by the time I got home. I went to bed for a little while to try and warm up. It's 27° - and the cold seems to go right through me.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are finally warmed up, it sure got cold here this afternoon, and talking to David as he was driving into Scottsbluff just a bit ago from Omaha, he said the wind was really kicking up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just phone tonight, HE PASSED the exam ????????only one more to go, I'm so excited! I amazed how quick he got the results, he thought it would be a week. Maybe there weren't many people writing this time, I didn't ask him


Great news!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we really need something like that here - obamacare is a beginning - i just think it needs some tweaking. my insurance pays most of my drug cost - thank goodness - i would not be able to afford them otherwise. i think the waiting time would get to me - plus i want to choose my doctor and see him every time i go. but i also want to see those people who can't afford health insurance covered. --- sam


And unfortunately I'm one of the ones who can't afford it. Since I'm eligible on David's insurance for an extra $400-600/month, I don't qualify for the ACA(affordable care act) at this point. And then the annual deductible for me would be $3000 before they start covering anything, I only go to the doctor once in a very blue moon, unless something catastrophic happens, I'll never hit the deductible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings as well.
> Need some furbaby prayers. Just got back from the vet. Noted that Molly D was suddenly drinking almost non-stop so knew something was amiss. Yes, she is back with diabetes..her brief remission is over. Good thing that she is such a gentle soul as she sat right down and put her head on my knee ready for her insulin shot as soon as she saw I had drawn it up. Her blood sugar is sky high, 420, weight 39 pounds and we will go back Sat. AM for another check. I really like her young lady vet, Dr. Gotterich, who, when I called, said, bring her right in. They worked me in. I have a great vet service.


Oh I'm so sorry, I hope that you are able to get it back under control without too much trouble, poor Molly, such a good baby. 
Hugs to you and pats to Molly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, it is quite likely that the whole Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) would have been a much better piece of legislation and a more workable program if both Democrats and Republicans had worked together on it as in years (and administrations) past instead of one side refusing to contribute anything in the way of ideas/compromises/suggestions. When that path became apparent, I suspect that the majority party decided to write it to please themselves and the other side could go take a flying leap off a tall building!!
> 
> A multitude of failures, problems, and dissatisfied Americans just MIGHT have been avoided.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Absolutely right you are! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Was a busy day and I am worn out. Both groups called and had been canceled. Kind of nice as I am exhausted.
> 
> Will check in tomorrow. Good night all ????????????????


Sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorry I haven't been on lately. Became violently ill last night about 7:30 pm with projectile vomiting and diarrhea, severe chills, etc. Thought that I was going to knock myself out by the violent shaking from the chills. I was up all night but did finally sleep for a couple of hours. Finally began to feel somewhat better about 1:30 this afternoon. Still some residual symptoms but I think I'll survive. Might even go back to work tomorrow.
> 
> I was terribly afraid that it was brought on by the meat item on yesterday's lunch menu. We had a 3 yo dining with us and my symptoms could have been disastrous for a child that small. Apparently, I was the only one hit by it, thank Heavens.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I'm sure glad that it wasn't the meat and that you are feeling somewhat better, hopefully you'll feel fully recovered by morning. 
That's great that they changed the day for you and that they want you to do the job. 
We love having you also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Bonnie (Pats heart surgery (two valves (atrial valve and mitral valved) replaced with bovine valves - 8 hours for his surgery. 45 days in hospital, 4 mri's many many tests, 2 stents, pacemaker, another surgery to stop bleeding. We figured it out and our closest guess was 600,000.00 Cdn. It cost me my parking. He then had a full year in the Heart function study, (visiting every two months with heart workups. and on and on. We went to the cardiologist here in Victoria (he has gone every year since 2011 (when he had his surgery), He was told by the specialist that he doesn't need to go again until he feels he needs it as his valves (bovine) are working perfectly, his meds are working - he is exercising so he has absolutely no after effects. We had Alberta Health care which covered it all except one drug and we had his Army pension which covered it.
> 
> It is the best thing that ever happened to us. We would have lost everything and who knows how we would have managed. I am so thankful that our health care is so good.
> 
> ...


Hi Shirley, so good to see you! Very good to hear that you are doing much better. 
When dad had his heart surgery, the surgeon told Marla that he would write off the bill if she would agree to let him write it up in a medical journal, she told him absolutely, because his work had dropped their health insurance and it was almost a million dollars worth of surgery. They'd have never been able to pay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!!! I'm caught up again, yippee. I didn't think it would happen. Well, I guess I'll head off to get David some dinner cooking, he'll be here in the next 45 minutes to an hour. 
I'll be back.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finished the knitting on the hat for felting. Sinus headache has plagued me most of today, so mindless knitting is good. Plus marked off another couple of skeins from the stash. Hoping to get it felted this weekend with my high tech felting equipment (a bucket, a plunger, and some tennis balls!). I'm behind on pictures again too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished the knitting on the hat for felting. Sinus headache has plagued me most of today, so mindless knitting is good. Plus marked off another couple of skeins from the stash. Hoping to get it felted this weekend with my high tech felting equipment (a bucket, a plunger, and some tennis balls!). I'm behind on pictures again too.


I've had a sinus headache all day too, and I'm suddenly having a massive allergy attack, the wind must have really picked up and be blowing something in. I hope that yours is gone by morning. 
Have fun with your felting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Shirley, so good to see you! Very good to hear that you are doing much better.
> When dad had his heart surgery, the surgeon told Marla that he would write off the bill if she would agree to let him write it up in a medical journal, she told him absolutely, because his work had dropped their health insurance and it was almost a million dollars worth of surgery. They'd have never been able to pay.


A million $$, that's insane!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've had a sinus headache all day too, and I'm suddenly having a massive allergy attack, the wind must have really picked up and be blowing something in. I hope that yours is gone by morning.
> Have fun with your felting.


Must be something going around, DH has been laying around for 2 days with sinus headache & achy & today I got up with it???? I talked to DIL & she's been feeling crappy too????

Hope everyone is feeling better again soon
I'm off to bed


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A million $$, that's insane!


They did 8bypass plus a valve, that many at once hadn't been successfully done at the time. He had another good 6 or so years after the surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Must be something going around, DH has been laying around for 2 days with sinus headache & achy & today I got up with it???? I talked to DIL & she's been feeling crappy too????
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better again soon
> I'm off to bed


I hope that whatever it is, goes away soon for all of us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorry I haven't been on lately. Became violently ill last night about 7:30 pm with projectile vomiting and diarrhea, severe chills, etc. Thought that I was going to knock myself out by the violent shaking from the chills. I was up all night but did finally sleep for a couple of hours. Finally began to feel somewhat better about 1:30 this afternoon. Still some residual symptoms but I think I'll survive. Might even go back to work tomorrow.
> 
> I was terribly afraid that it was brought on by the meat item on yesterday's lunch menu. We had a 3 yo dining with us and my symptoms could have been disastrous for a child that small. Apparently, I was the only one hit by it, thank Heavens.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better, and hoping the Library position allows you some 'me time'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! What a long day. We got the Niece picked up around 8:45 am and were back here around 10:30 am, and dropped her off at Christophers, I got the floors cleaned and something to eat, and then got a call from Christopher that Cassie wanted to go to see a doctor. So we took our guitars and such and took her to the clinic and the doctor got her a prescription for a mood stabilizer and so we took her to Scottsbluff with us and fed her, and after lessons picked up her script. I paid the clinic, Marla paid for the script, and when they dropped me off, she was actually smiling instead of crying. She's going to go with Marla and I when we do the shopping so that is good, I don't want her just laying in bed.
> David will be home tonight in a few hours, I will be so glad to see him, this week I just need a hug from my hubby, I'm in a good mood, just miss him more than usual for some reason.


You will understand how I miss those hugs!
Glad things are working out otherwise.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hope you can get some rest.
Kaye, so glad David will be home to snuggle. Its been a busy and stresful week.
Shirley, wonderful gift to see your oost and k ow you and Pat are well. Miss you so much. 
OhioJoy, so sorry you were so horribly ill. Glad you are feeling better. You might think of resting tomorrow instead of work. Your immune system is compromised and you need time to rest and build it up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you for hugs. Ask David to give you a big hug for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You will understand how I miss those hugs!
> Glad things are working out otherwise.


Absolutely! 
Yes, hopefully it will all continue to go on an upward path. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you for hugs. Ask David to give you a big hug for me.


Most welcome. 
Thank you, I just did. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Absolutely!
> Yes, hopefully it will all continue to go on an upward path. :sm24:


I do hope so, for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm heading to bed, I feel like I've been run over by a steam engine. See you all tomorrow. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm heading to bed, I feel like I've been run over by a steam engine. See you all tomorrow.
> HUGS!!!


Hugs to you, too, dear!

Actually for that matter, a group hug

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It seems to increasingly happen here that some surgery, which in our area, at least, usually means orthopaedic procedures, are delivered though the NHS, but within the private hospital sector. This means that NHS waiting lists are shortened and the private sector gets to fully utilise its facilities. I have some unease about this, but on the whole, it seems to work. I was very amused when my friend went in for her op., to find that she was offered a different menu for lunch as an NHS patient from that presented to the private patients! Poor people obviously need different food to the rich! Most of us, though, are happy to accept a sandwich lunch as a small price to pay for getting speedy treatment for a debilitating problem. Fortunately, real, life-threatening emergencies, are usually dealt with through the NHS with no need to worry about whether or not there is insurance cover. I am old enough (just), to have been born before the NHS, but most people here cannot remember a time before it existed, and see a universal health service provision as a mark of a civilised society.


I remember when it started here- no idea what happened before. I do know that Mum and Dad had private cover and not much money but what would have happened if they didn't I have no idea. I should ask Mum one day! 
I don't remember medications ever not being subsidized (and after Dad died and Mum was on a pension they were free for us).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sent!
> 
> ETA: I thought it was sent--that was also rejected. Well, then.


Gee they really are determined not to allow it aren't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> This photo should raise a few chuckles amongst you. I found it amongst Stus fathers things when we cleared the house out after his folks were deceased.


It sure did!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in camp? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure if he has the right books up in camp but I'm sure he'll get right back at it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that deserves way more than just an awwww. very cute. i like the adoring looks mario is giving brantley. our own inhouse dog whisperer. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! I needed this link too!
> 
> Also, before I go...We sure spoil our furbabies. DH just sang Gracie to sleep while Mario looks on! All at once now (quietly) awwwwww.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was that a link to the sock using the first square. i must have missed it - can you post it again? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Daww! That's so sweet.
> 
> And actually, it's Bonnie who beat me to the posting of the link--thanks!
> 
> I was going to post the link to the sock with the square (I do believe it is the same one), but my post is rejected due to too much promotion--I guess her sock has been posted/discussed elsewhere here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny fan - stu's dad must have had a great sense of humor. --- sam



Fan said:


> This photo should raise a few chuckles amongst you. I found it amongst Stus fathers things when we cleared the house out after his folks were deceased.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a great picture julie - thanks for sharing. i didn't realize new zealand was so mountainous. that is a lovely area. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> An unusual perspective on Queen Charlotte Sound- with the Ferry that may have been the one Fan and DH travelled on, coming in to berth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a sleeping med but it doesn't shut off my mind. --- sam



budasha said:


> Maybe you could get something from your doctor to make you sleepy so that you would go to sleep at a regular time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to molly d - hopefully she will go back into remission once her blood sugar in under control. poor little thing. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> My feelings as well.
> Need some furbaby prayers. Just got back from the vet. Noted that Molly D was suddenly drinking almost non-stop so knew something was amiss. Yes, she is back with diabetes..her brief remission is over. Good thing that she is such a gentle soul as she sat right down and put her head on my knee ready for her insulin shot as soon as she saw I had drawn it up. Her blood sugar is sky  high, 420, weight 39 pounds and we will go back Sat. AM for another check. I really like her young lady vet, Dr. Gotterich, who, when I called, said, bring her right in. They worked me in. I have a great vet service.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - the insurance companies could care less about who they insure as long as they get as much money as they can. they should have been cut out of everything. i will stay off my soap box concerning insurance companies and pharmaceutical companies. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We can choose our family doctor but if you get referred to a specialist there are sometimes not a lot of options, (I think only 2 dermatologists in the province) but you can request a certain one if you want
> I think the big problem with Obamacare from what I understand from the news is they needed to cut out the insurance companies completely then you wouldn't have to go to their picks forservices but I think those companies are powerful & lobbied to be kept as part of the system- (I'm not trying to be political, just my opinion)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you see what Sam posted?


Yes thanks. And thanks Sam for the link re oven liners.

I am going to have a look in the BBQ section of our big hardware store.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I remember when it started here- no idea what happened before. I do know that Mum and Dad had private cover and not much money but what would have happened if they didn't I have no idea. I should ask Mum one day!
> I don't remember medications ever not being subsidized (and after Dad died and Mum was on a pension they were free for us).


When we were first in New Zealand, I am fairly certain that everything was free, except dentists. That is going back to 1956. I can't remember whether I had to pay anything for my first pair of glasses, I think maybe you did pay for those, because I certainly had to when I had my motorbike accident in 1969.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! I needed this link too!
> 
> Also, before I go...We sure spoil our furbabies. DH just sang Gracie to sleep while Mario looks on! All at once now (quietly) awwwwww.....


Awwwww :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you - welcome the news of you improvement health-wise. as joy said - both sides of the aisle need to work together to plan a decent health plan - cutting out the insurance companies - but until that happens we will get nothing more than what we have and it could be less in coming months. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi Bonnie (Pats heart surgery (two valves (atrial valve and mitral valved) replaced with bovine valves - 8 hours for his surgery. 45 days in hospital, 4 mri's many many tests, 2 stents, pacemaker, another surgery to stop bleeding. We figured it out and our closest guess was 600,000.00 Cdn. It cost me my parking. He then had a full year in the Heart function study, (visiting every two months with heart workups. and on and on. We went to the cardiologist here in Victoria (he has gone every year since 2011 (when he had his surgery), He was told by the specialist that he doesn't need to go again until he feels he needs it as his valves (bovine) are working perfectly, his meds are working - he is exercising so he has absolutely no after effects. We had Alberta Health care which covered it all except one drug and we had his Army pension which covered it.
> 
> It is the best thing that ever happened to us. We would have lost everything and who knows how we would have managed. I am so thankful that our health care is so good.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't mean you were old, I thought it was still like that


No, I think the majority have hospital births now although there are still some home births too. However, when I had my two (1978 & 1981) you were kept in hospital for at least 5 days, now they seem to throw them out in hours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's a great picture julie - thanks for sharing. i didn't realize new zealand was so mountainous. that is a lovely area. --- sam


The South Island is perhaps more so than the North, although Maori legend has it that Maui who fished up the North Island with his Magic jawbone fishhook, had four brothers who attacked the North Island (or Stingray) with their adzes, in a frenzy to claim ownership, which is why the North is so hilly. Stewart Island or Rakiura the third large Island is the anchor for the Canoe - Te Waka a Maui.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Healing thoughts for Miss Molly. Hope she improves quickly.


From me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, here's a link to those socks, I'm not sure it's the exact one I saw before but very close
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grun-ist-die-hoffnung


Thanks Bonnie- it does look great. and different. In my Ravelry library.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorry I haven't been on lately. Became violently ill last night about 7:30 pm with projectile vomiting and diarrhea, severe chills, etc. Thought that I was going to knock myself out by the violent shaking from the chills. I was up all night but did finally sleep for a couple of hours. Finally began to feel somewhat better about 1:30 this afternoon. Still some residual symptoms but I think I'll survive. Might even go back to work tomorrow.
> 
> I was terribly afraid that it was brought on by the meat item on yesterday's lunch menu. We had a 3 yo dining with us and my symptoms could have been disastrous for a child that small. Apparently, I was the only one hit by it, thank Heavens.
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself, Joy. Never was a saying more true for you - if you want something done, ask a busy person!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorry I haven't been on lately. Became violently ill last night about 7:30 pm with projectile vomiting and diarrhea, severe chills, etc. Thought that I was going to knock myself out by the violent shaking from the chills. I was up all night but did finally sleep for a couple of hours. Finally began to feel somewhat better about 1:30 this afternoon. Still some residual symptoms but I think I'll survive. Might even go back to work tomorrow.
> 
> I was terribly afraid that it was brought on by the meat item on yesterday's lunch menu. We had a 3 yo dining with us and my symptoms could have been disastrous for a child that small. Apparently, I was the only one hit by it, thank Heavens.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better tomorrow- though might be worth taking the day off in case you are contagious.

At least the meeting day time now suits you. But you really are a sucker for punishment aren't you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

interesting. thanks julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The South Island is perhaps more so than the North, although Maori legend has it that Maui who fished up the North Island with his Magic jawbone fishhook, had four brothers who attacked the North Island (or Stingray) with their adzes, in a frenzy to claim ownership, which is why the North is so hilly. Stewart Island or Rakiura the third large Island is the anchor for the Canoe - Te Waka a Maui.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! What a long day. We got the Niece picked up around 8:45 am and were back here around 10:30 am, and dropped her off at Christophers, I got the floors cleaned and something to eat, and then got a call from Christopher that Cassie wanted to go to see a doctor. So we took our guitars and such and took her to the clinic and the doctor got her a prescription for a mood stabilizer and so we took her to Scottsbluff with us and fed her, and after lessons picked up her script. I paid the clinic, Marla paid for the script, and when they dropped me off, she was actually smiling instead of crying. She's going to go with Marla and I when we do the shopping so that is good, I don't want her just laying in bed.
> David will be home tonight in a few hours, I will be so glad to see him, this week I just need a hug from my hubby, I'm in a good mood, just miss him more than usual for some reason.


Sounds like she is going to very needy- hopefully not too much so for you and Christopher (and Marla too by the sound of things) to deal with


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> interesting. thanks julie. --- sam


 :sm24: There are tales to cover just about all the geographic features- Maori have their ancestors commemorated in river, ocean or lake, a particular hill or mountain, as well as their human ancestors. This leads to a considerable conflict of interest over water rights- Pakeha (the Europeans) claiming that water is not 'owned' as such.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great! The left over yarns ones came out spectacularly. :sm24:


Went to a state cricket match today (lost to a team and from a position that we shouldn't have lost so not happy about that). But we went to a shady spot (not many) and I said to Elizabeth look there's a lady knitting. And look she has socks like I do. I showed her mine and she said Stranded in Oz, Sock club. Yes I said- she commented that this one yarn and pattern she loved. So I mentioned that I had just done the Procrastination socks and she said she wants to do them some time. So told her they were on Ravelry and she went and looked. Think she might be doing soon!
I wasn't expecting to stay very long but Elizabeth was really well behaved and seemed to be really happy pottering around.
Arrived and soon after I sat down my brother came and joined me! We hadn't arranged to meet up. So spent the rest of the day with him which was nice. Hoefully I've managed to avoid getting Elizabeth sunburnt- used sunscreen and in the shade most of the time (meant moving a few times but the state games have so few people there that it is not hard to move around. THe hard part was finding shady spots without going into the stands as they were built before the expectation that pushers etc would be going into them. And stands wouldn't have suited one little girl anyway). And then a friend of brother David's turned up for an hour- again unplanned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to a state cricket match today (lost to a team and from a position that we shouldn't have lost so not happy about that). But we went to a shady spot (not many) and I said to Elizabeth look there's a lady knitting. And look she has socks like I do. I showed her mine and she said Stranded in Oz, Sock club. Yes I said- she commented that this one yarn and pattern she loved. So I mentioned that I had just done the Procrastination socks and she said she wants to do them some time. So told her they were on Ravelry and she went and looked. Think she might be doing soon!
> I wasn't expecting to stay very long but Elizabeth was really well behaved and seemed to be really happy pottering around.
> Arrived and soon after I sat down my brother came and joined me! We hadn't arranged to meet up. So spent the rest of the day with him which was nice. Hoefully I've managed to avoid getting Elizabeth sunburnt- used sunscreen and in the shade most of the time (meant moving a few times but the state games have so few people there that it is not hard to move around. THe hard part was finding shady spots without going into the stands as they were built before the expectation that pushers etc would be going into them. And stands wouldn't have suited one little girl anyway). And then a friend of brother David's turned up for an hour- again unplanned.


So all in all a good day was had! Apart from loosing- hope the sunscreen works- we were a pleasant 26-7*C- but it is not cooling till nearly day break.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Shirley, so good to see you! Very good to hear that you are doing much better.
> When dad had his heart surgery, the surgeon told Marla that he would write off the bill if she would agree to let him write it up in a medical journal, she told him absolutely, because his work had dropped their health insurance and it was almost a million dollars worth of surgery. They'd have never been able to pay.


a million dollars! Who could ever come up with that sort of amount?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> It seems to increasingly happen here that some surgery, which in our area, at least, usually means orthopaedic procedures, are delivered though the NHS, but within the private hospital sector. This means that NHS waiting lists are shortened and the private sector gets to fully utilise its facilities. I have some unease about this, but on the whole, it seems to work. I was very amused when my friend went in for her op., to find that she was offered a different menu for lunch as an NHS patient from that presented to the private patients! Poor people obviously need different food to the rich! Most of us, though, are happy to accept a sandwich lunch as a small price to pay for getting speedy treatment for a debilitating problem. Fortunately, real, life-threatening emergencies, are usually dealt with through the NHS with no need to worry about whether or not there is insurance cover. I am old enough (just), to have been born before the NHS, but most people here cannot remember a time before it existed, and see a universal health service provision as a mark of a civilised society.


How ridiculous that the public people have to use a different menu in the private hospital...! :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> This photo should raise a few chuckles amongst you. I found it amongst Stus fathers things when we cleared the house out after his folks were deceased.


Oh my goodness! What a treasure to keep and so funny now. Thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> An unusual perspective on Queen Charlotte Sound- with the Ferry that may have been the one Fan and DH travelled on, coming in to berth.


What an amazing photo. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448011-1.html
Now this political post from today's digest is worth following.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, prayers for dear Molly. Hope you can get her diabetes stabilized.


From me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Sorry I haven't been on lately. Became violently ill last night about 7:30 pm with projectile vomiting and diarrhea, severe chills, etc. Thought that I was going to knock myself out by the violent shaking from the chills. I was up all night but did finally sleep for a couple of hours. Finally began to feel somewhat better about 1:30 this afternoon. Still some residual symptoms but I think I'll survive. Might even go back to work tomorrow.
> 
> I was terribly afraid that it was brought on by the meat item on yesterday's lunch menu. We had a 3 yo dining with us and my symptoms could have been disastrous for a child that small. Apparently, I was the only one hit by it, thank Heavens.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, sorry to hear that you got so ill. Take care Joy. Glad it only lasted a short while though. You are amazing to take on the library role on top of all else that you do. Dont forget to look after you as well though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings as well.
> Need some furbaby prayers. Just got back from the vet. Noted that Molly D was suddenly drinking almost non-stop so knew something was amiss. Yes, she is back with diabetes..her brief remission is over. Good thing that she is such a gentle soul as she sat right down and put her head on my knee ready for her insulin shot as soon as she saw I had drawn it up. Her blood sugar is sky high, 420, weight 39 pounds and we will go back Sat. AM for another check. I really like her young lady vet, Dr. Gotterich, who, when I called, said, bring her right in. They worked me in. I have a great vet service.


saying prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! What a long day. We got the Niece picked up around 8:45 am and were back here around 10:30 am, and dropped her off at Christophers, I got the floors cleaned and something to eat, and then got a call from Christopher that Cassie wanted to go to see a doctor. So we took our guitars and such and took her to the clinic and the doctor got her a prescription for a mood stabilizer and so we took her to Scottsbluff with us and fed her, and after lessons picked up her script. I paid the clinic, Marla paid for the script, and when they dropped me off, she was actually smiling instead of crying. She's going to go with Marla and I when we do the shopping so that is good, I don't want her just laying in bed.
> David will be home tonight in a few hours, I will be so glad to see him, this week I just need a hug from my hubby, I'm in a good mood, just miss him more than usual for some reason.


I hope the medication helps your niece and that she settles in well. No you dont want just laying bed all the time. Good luck.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I am heading off to bed.
Won't be on much tomorrow. Elizabeth again. Guild meeting- and I am door duties so looks like E and I will need to get ourselves there on the bus and walking. And then out for tea. Since this was sorted I have hardly been home (or exhausted after busy days)- shared meal so I am just going to need to be lazy and buy something.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you, too, dear!
> 
> Actually for that matter, a group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Great idea! Count me in. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Went to a state cricket match today (lost to a team and from a position that we shouldn't have lost so not happy about that). But we went to a shady spot (not many) and I said to Elizabeth look there's a lady knitting. And look she has socks like I do. I showed her mine and she said Stranded in Oz, Sock club. Yes I said- she commented that this one yarn and pattern she loved. So I mentioned that I had just done the Procrastination socks and she said she wants to do them some time. So told her they were on Ravelry and she went and looked. Think she might be doing soon!
> I wasn't expecting to stay very long but Elizabeth was really well behaved and seemed to be really happy pottering around.
> Arrived and soon after I sat down my brother came and joined me! We hadn't arranged to meet up. So spent the rest of the day with him which was nice. Hoefully I've managed to avoid getting Elizabeth sunburnt- used sunscreen and in the shade most of the time (meant moving a few times but the state games have so few people there that it is not hard to move around. THe hard part was finding shady spots without going into the stands as they were built before the expectation that pushers etc would be going into them. And stands wouldn't have suited one little girl anyway). And then a friend of brother David's turned up for an hour- again unplanned.


It sounds like you all had a great day! :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448011-1.html
> Now this political post from today's digest is worth following.


Great! I am so depressed by the whole political situation at the moment, that I almost didn't open that link! Glad I did, though!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you both start to feel better soon.
> If you see the yarn you need in my stash, just let me know, I don't have any listed for trade or sale, but I'll gladly let you have it if it's there.
> I've been watching old movies lately when I've been watching, the Bachelor and the Bobby Soxer and the Bachelor Mother today.


Thanks, Kaye. I think today, we are both beginning to feel a bit more like human beings, rather than zombies! I even did the sensible thing, and measured the shawl, instead of fretting about it. The width is 56", and I estimate that the yarn I have will allow me to get to about 50" before I run out. Not a perfect square, but good enough, I hope! I think when I make another, I will probably reduce the width a bit. For this one, I have 316 stitches on the needle, but I think the whole thing would perhaps be more practical with fewer than that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! What a long day. We got the Niece picked up around 8:45 am and were back here around 10:30 am, and dropped her off at Christophers, I got the floors cleaned and something to eat, and then got a call from Christopher that Cassie wanted to go to see a doctor. So we took our guitars and such and took her to the clinic and the doctor got her a prescription for a mood stabilizer and so we took her to Scottsbluff with us and fed her, and after lessons picked up her script. I paid the clinic, Marla paid for the script, and when they dropped me off, she was actually smiling instead of crying. She's going to go with Marla and I when we do the shopping so that is good, I don't want her just laying in bed.
> David will be home tonight in a few hours, I will be so glad to see him, this week I just need a hug from my hubby, I'm in a good mood, just miss him more than usual for some reason.


Good that you got your niece settled. Hope that David arrived home safe and sound.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Bonnie (Pats heart surgery (two valves (atrial valve and mitral valved) replaced with bovine valves - 8 hours for his surgery. 45 days in hospital, 4 mri's many many tests, 2 stents, pacemaker, another surgery to stop bleeding. We figured it out and our closest guess was 600,000.00 Cdn. It cost me my parking. He then had a full year in the Heart function study, (visiting every two months with heart workups. and on and on. We went to the cardiologist here in Victoria (he has gone every year since 2011 (when he had his surgery), He was told by the specialist that he doesn't need to go again until he feels he needs it as his valves (bovine) are working perfectly, his meds are working - he is exercising so he has absolutely no after effects. We had Alberta Health care which covered it all except one drug and we had his Army pension which covered it.
> 
> It is the best thing that ever happened to us. We would have lost everything and who knows how we would have managed. I am so thankful that our health care is so good.
> 
> ...


You're so right, Shirley. I never calculated how much my surgeries and exploratories cost but it must have been huge. I'm also fortunate in that all my meds are covered. I am thankful for our health care system.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....LOLOLOL


Fan said:


> This photo should raise a few chuckles amongst you. I found it amongst Stus fathers things when we cleared the house out after his folks were deceased.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful photo. The mountains surrounding are majestic.


Lurker 2 said:


> An unusual perspective on Queen Charlotte Sound- with the Ferry that may have been the one Fan and DH travelled on, coming in to berth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the additional recipes Sam. I made bar cookies last night that are like brownies. Very easy as I use a cake mix. Tasty too! Here's that recipe:

1 box chocolate cake mix
1/2 c brown sugar
1 c butter
1 egg
2 TBS water
12 oz bag of semi sweet chocolate chips
1 c chopped walnuts

Cream sugar and butter. Add in egg and water. Stir/mix in cake mix. Stir in chocolate chips and walnuts. Grease 9 x 12 (?) pan (I used a spray for baking/Baker's Joy) and spread into pan. Bake at 350 F for 30-35 minutes. Remove from oven and cool completely before slicing. They are "crunchy" on the outside and gooey inside.



thewren said:


> we are indeed. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was tired last night and went to bed at 7 pm. Didn't wake up at all until 8 this morning. Boy do I feel rested now!


thewren said:


> way too late liz - i need to get myself turned around so i don't sleep half the day away. depression doesn't help the matter. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> What an amazing photo. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear Molly's diabetes has returned and excellent that you have such a good vet. I love our vet clinic; all the doctors are wonderful. I do have my favorites but if can't see them I am happy with all of them. The rest of the staff also is very caring. Molly definitely trust and loves you too.



flyty1n said:


> My feelings as well.
> Need some furbaby prayers. Just got back from the vet. Noted that Molly D was suddenly drinking almost non-stop so knew something was amiss. Yes, she is back with diabetes..her brief remission is over. Good thing that she is such a gentle soul as she sat right down and put her head on my knee ready for her insulin shot as soon as she saw I had drawn it up. Her blood sugar is sky high, 420, weight 39 pounds and we will go back Sat. AM for another check. I really like her young lady vet, Dr. Gotterich, who, when I called, said, bring her right in. They worked me in. I have a great vet service.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the additional recipes Sam. I made bar cookies last night that are like brownies. Very easy as I use a cake mix. Tasty too! Here's that recipe:
> 
> 1 box chocolate cake mix
> 1/2 c brown sugar
> ...


Sounds good, Gwen. I might even try this after I'm off my diet. Have lost 7 lbs so far and am happy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've had a sinus headache all day too, and I'm suddenly having a massive allergy attack, the wind must have really picked up and be blowing something in. I hope that yours is gone by morning.
> Have fun with your felting.


So far this morning, just the usual stuffiness. I blame dry winter air/dust and the gas heat doesn't help. I hope yours settles too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said and so correct!


jheiens said:


> Bonnie, it is quite likely that the whole Affordable Care Act (Obamacare) would have been a much better piece of legislation and a more workable program if both Democrats and Republicans had worked together on it as in years (and administrations) past instead of one side refusing to contribute anything in the way of ideas/compromises/suggestions. When that path became apparent, I suspect that the majority party decided to write it to please themselves and the other side could go take a flying leap off a tall building!!
> 
> A multitude of failures, problems, and dissatisfied Americans just MIGHT have been avoided.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds good that Cassie requested to go to the doctor and was able to get something to stabilize her moods. You and Marla are so so good to her and will most like have a positive influence on the girl. Perhaps she will be able to be a help to Marla too when Marla has her shoulder surgery.



Poledra65 said:


> Wow! What a long day. We got the Niece picked up around 8:45 am and were back here around 10:30 am, and dropped her off at Christophers, I got the floors cleaned and something to eat, and then got a call from Christopher that Cassie wanted to go to see a doctor. So we took our guitars and such and took her to the clinic and the doctor got her a prescription for a mood stabilizer and so we took her to Scottsbluff with us and fed her, and after lessons picked up her script. I paid the clinic, Marla paid for the script, and when they dropped me off, she was actually smiling instead of crying. She's going to go with Marla and I when we do the shopping so that is good, I don't want her just laying in bed.
> David will be home tonight in a few hours, I will be so glad to see him, this week I just need a hug from my hubby, I'm in a good mood, just miss him more than usual for some reason.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you, too, dear!
> 
> Actually for that matter, a group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in! And sending healing thoughts for all who need them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm in! And sending healing thoughts for all who need them.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> was that a link to the sock using the first square. i must have missed it - can you post it again? --- sam


The site won't let me post, but the one Bonnie posted is similar. I'll have to email it to you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My kids were born in 1979 and 1993 and both times I only stayed 2 days. The last one only stayed 2 days because I was considered an older mom (I was 41). 


KateB said:


> No, I think the majority have hospital births now although there are still some home births too. However, when I had my two (1978 & 1981) you were kept in hospital for at least 5 days, now they seem to throw them out in hours!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: There are tales to cover just about all the geographic features- Maori have their ancestors commemorated in river, ocean or lake, a particular hill or mountain, as well as their human ancestors. This leads to a considerable conflict of interest over water rights- Pakeha (the Europeans) claiming that water is not 'owned' as such.


We have a volcanic peak here called Cabezon (Spanish for head) that is said to be the head of a giant defeated by twin warriors in ancient times--an indigenous legend. When the sun is at a certain point, the hollows in it do create the appearance of a skull!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL



darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448011-1.html
> Now this political post from today's digest is worth following.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I know everyone here is a genius, I hope you can interpret dreams. Every night for the last week I have had the same dream. I am at work and always find my coat in a bathroom stuffed in the toilet when it's time to go home. What a stupid dream.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up finally. Hope everyone is feeling well today; Ohio Joy do take it easy and give yourself a good break after being so ill overnight. Had a wonderful chat with Julie on Skype this morning. So enjoy it when we can visit "face to face". I've started another shawl, this time doing the pattern Sochi that is on Ravelry. It is a freebie on Ravelry so I'll put it here for those interested. I'm using a caron cake, color blueberry kiwi.

I've decided that I'm going to start doing as Sorlenna does and begin making hats continually. Figure most patterns are small enough to carry around with me if going somewhere and fairly quick knits. I will start saving them in a box and maybe by next winter will have a sizeable collection to donate somewhere. That will be my goal at least. It will help me decrease the stash and also be a good community project. I know last year the only existing LYS here collected hats for the school system and I'm sure there must be other agencies that would take them. Heck, if I have to I'll carry them around in my van and just hand them out to the folks that are always begging on the streets myself! 

Think I'll go check out the digest for today then get dressed (still in pjs). Will TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a weird dream for sure! 


Spider said:


> I know everyone here is a genius, I hope you can interpret dreams. Every night for the last week I have had the same dream. I am at work and always find my coat in a bathroom stuffed in the toilet when it's time to go home. What a stupid dream.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> in camp? --- sam


Sam, my DS works just south of Fort McMurray in an isolated area, he lives in a "camp" sort of like a hotel with dining room etc, he flies there & stays a week at a time then has a week off, he has a permanent room there so can leave some stuff while he's off, other camps someone else get the room while you're gone so his is considered "luxury"????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you, too, dear!
> 
> Actually for that matter, a group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in! {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I think the majority have hospital births now although there are still some home births too. However, when I had my two (1978 & 1981) you were kept in hospital for at least 5 days, now they seem to throw them out in hours!


Here too, the bed hardly gets warm???? In rural areas like here, I think it's crazy not to keep them at least 36 hrs, if there was a bad post partum hemorrhage a person could die before getting to help


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Take care of yourself, Joy. Never was a saying more true for you - if you want something done, ask a busy person!


Isn't that true!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I think the majority have hospital births now although there are still some home births too. However, when I had my two (1978 & 1981) you were kept in hospital for at least 5 days, now they seem to throw them out in hours!


I think that since it's likely the only real rest we'll likely get for the next 18+years, we should be able to stay in hospital at least 5-7 days, if not just for our sanity or lack of that's to come. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448011-1.html
> Now this political post from today's digest is worth following.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Great! I am so depressed by the whole political situation at the moment, that I almost didn't open that link! Glad I did, though!


Sometimes I read some of the post just for the entertainment value, so me of the comments are so crazy it's funny


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like she is going to very needy- hopefully not too much so for you and Christopher (and Marla too by the sound of things) to deal with


I think once we get her meds where they need to be, she'll be okay, she's always been able to take care of herself and has always worked, saved her money, and been fairly responsible for the most part, but this last year has really been hard for her starting with a really bad choice in boyfriend, leading to her being beaten up, I think her confidence is just gone and the depression really got the upper hand. I am just glad that she finally hit rock bottom far enough to ask for help and to actually take the hand that was held out to pull her up. Now the real work is up to her, God willing, and her willing, she'll be okay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Kaye. I think today, we are both beginning to feel a bit more like human beings, rather than zombies! I even did the sensible thing, and measured the shawl, instead of fretting about it. The width is 56", and I estimate that the yarn I have will allow me to get to about 50" before I run out. Not a perfect square, but good enough, I hope! I think when I make another, I will probably reduce the width a bit. For this one, I have 316 stitches on the needle, but I think the whole thing would perhaps be more practical with fewer than that.


Wow! That's a lot of knitting. I hope you post a picture when it's done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The site won't let me post, but the one Bonnie posted is similar. I'll have to email it to you!


Weird it does that sometimes, wouldn't let me post a pattern a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up finally. Hope everyone is feeling well today; Ohio Joy do take it easy and give yourself a good break after being so ill overnight. Had a wonderful chat with Julie on Skype this morning. So enjoy it when we can visit "face to face". I've started another shawl, this time doing the pattern Sochi that is on Ravelry. It is a freebie on Ravelry so I'll put it here for those interested. I'm using a caron cake, color blueberry kiwi.
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to start doing as Sorlenna does and begin making hats continually. Figure most patterns are small enough to carry around with me if going somewhere and fairly quick knits. I will start saving them in a box and maybe by next winter will have a sizeable collection to donate somewhere. That will be my goal at least. It will help me decrease the stash and also be a good community project. I know last year the only existing LYS here collected hats for the school system and I'm sure there must be other agencies that would take them. Heck, if I have to I'll carry them around in my van and just hand them out to the folks that are always begging on the streets myself!
> 
> Think I'll go check out the digest for today then get dressed (still in pjs). Will TTYL.


Nice shawl. Thanks for sharing
You could always give some hats to Ohio Joy for the people at Elm (I think Mary did that a while ago) when you go to KAP?
I'm getting quite a box full of hats & mitts built up again, I try to have at least 6 of each for the school each fall but already past that. I've been trying to do a hat or pair of mitts between each project. I really like that Helix pattern for using up "bits". I'm amazed how good it looks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that since it's likely the only real rest we'll likely get for the next 18+years, we should be able to stay in hospital at least 5-7 days, if not just for our sanity or lack of that's to come. lol


????????I stayed 3 days with my first but the Dr made me stay 5 with the second because I'd worked until 2.5 hrs before he was born he thought I needed the extra rest????

I'm glad you got your niece to the doctor & hope the new meds will get her feeling well enough to get a job & get on with life.
Someone said maybe she can help out Marla after her surgery, that might be something to help keep her mind occupied.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think once we get her meds where they need to be, she'll be okay, she's always been able to take care of herself and has always worked, saved her money, and been fairly responsible for the most part, but this last year has really been hard for her starting with a really bad choice in boyfriend, leading to her being beaten up, I think her confidence is just gone and the depression really got the upper hand. I am just glad that she finally hit rock bottom far enough to ask for help and to actually take the hand that was held out to pull her up. Now the real work is up to her, God willing, and her willing, she'll be okay.


Poor girl, no wonder she's been down. I hope the next guy she chooses is a better one. Seems some women only find that kind of man, one of our realities has had that experience


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good that you got your niece settled. Hope that David arrived home safe and sound.


Thank you, and then lucky me, I woke up with a touch of cold, so thankfully I started on zicam yesterday and cold tea just in case, I had a feeling that it was coming on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Kaye. I think today, we are both beginning to feel a bit more like human beings, rather than zombies! I even did the sensible thing, and measured the shawl, instead of fretting about it. The width is 56", and I estimate that the yarn I have will allow me to get to about 50" before I run out. Not a perfect square, but good enough, I hope! I think when I make another, I will probably reduce the width a bit. For this one, I have 316 stitches on the needle, but I think the whole thing would perhaps be more practical with fewer than that.


It's good your starting to feel better. Great that you will be able to make the yarn you have work, thankfully babies are fairly small. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to a state cricket match today (lost to a team and from a position that we shouldn't have lost so not happy about that). But we went to a shady spot (not many) and I said to Elizabeth look there's a lady knitting. And look she has socks like I do. I showed her mine and she said Stranded in Oz, Sock club. Yes I said- she commented that this one yarn and pattern she loved. So I mentioned that I had just done the Procrastination socks and she said she wants to do them some time. So told her they were on Ravelry and she went and looked. Think she might be doing soon!
> I wasn't expecting to stay very long but Elizabeth was really well behaved and seemed to be really happy pottering around.
> Arrived and soon after I sat down my brother came and joined me! We hadn't arranged to meet up. So spent the rest of the day with him which was nice. Hoefully I've managed to avoid getting Elizabeth sunburnt- used sunscreen and in the shade most of the time (meant moving a few times but the state games have so few people there that it is not hard to move around. THe hard part was finding shady spots without going into the stands as they were built before the expectation that pushers etc would be going into them. And stands wouldn't have suited one little girl anyway). And then a friend of brother David's turned up for an hour- again unplanned.


It sounds like you and Elizabeth had a great day out other than the team loss. I hope that the sunscreen worked well, you need an parasol that attaches to the stroller.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was tired last night and went to bed at 7 pm. Didn't wake up at all until 8 this morning. Boy do I feel rested now!


Wow, you really need some good sleep, glad that you feel rested, I usually just feel groggy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds good, Gwen. I might even try this after I'm off my diet. Have lost 7 lbs so far and am happy.


7lbs is great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So far this morning, just the usual stuffiness. I blame dry winter air/dust and the gas heat doesn't help. I hope yours settles too.


That is good, I'm feeling better on that count, now just a little cold I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds good that Cassie requested to go to the doctor and was able to get something to stabilize her moods. You and Marla are so so good to her and will most like have a positive influence on the girl. Perhaps she will be able to be a help to Marla too when Marla has her shoulder surgery.


I sure hope so. Hopefully she'll be working by then, but she's helped take care of her grandmother who has dementia so I'm sure she'd do what she could.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> I know everyone here is a genius, I hope you can interpret dreams. Every night for the last week I have had the same dream. I am at work and always find my coat in a bathroom stuffed in the toilet when it's time to go home. What a stupid dream.


That's a really strange dream, do you not like your coat? But really I can't imagine what that would mean.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I stayed 3 days with my first but the Dr made me stay 5 with the second because I'd worked until 2.5 hrs before he was born he thought I needed the extra rest????
> 
> I'm glad you got your niece to the doctor & hope the new meds will get her feeling well enough to get a job & get on with life.
> Someone said maybe she can help out Marla after her surgery, that might be something to help keep her mind occupied.


LOL! I'd have to agree with him!

She probably would, she'll start doing more all around when she feels better.

But boy, Christopher did a great job cleaning up his house for her arrival, he spent the whole night up and was just finishing up when we got back, only had the kitchen to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor girl, no wonder she's been down. I hope the next guy she chooses is a better one. Seems some women only find that kind of man, one of our realities has had that experience


Unfortunately it's what her mom exposed her too, as soon as her dad found out what was going on he got involved and kept her away from it as much as possible, but the damage had been done and he still let her have visitation and the woman was a full blown drug addict, not a good thing for a young girl to grow up around, but her dad was doing the best he could considering he had a very disfunctional childhood too, his mom was a bad alcoholic. If my parents had known about him when he was a child, my mom and dad would never have let him stay with his mom. But she has tried to right wrongs in later years and he takes care of her now that she's got dementia and can't be on her own.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, I'm caught up, Ooh, 9:32, I need to get dressed! Need to leave around 10. See you all later! Have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a volcanic peak here called Cabezon (Spanish for head) that is said to be the head of a giant defeated by twin warriors in ancient times--an indigenous legend. When the sun is at a certain point, the hollows in it do create the appearance of a skull!


I find such legends fascinating!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm in! {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


me, again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I'd have to agree with him!
> 
> She probably would, she'll start doing more all around when she feels better.
> 
> But boy, Christopher did a great job cleaning up his house for her arrival, he spent the whole night up and was just finishing up when we got back, only had the kitchen to do.


That is well and good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Unfortunately it's what her mom exposed her too, as soon as her dad found out what was going on he got involved and kept her away from it as much as possible, but the damage had been done and he still let her have visitation and the woman was a full blown drug addict, not a good thing for a young girl to grow up around, but her dad was doing the best he could considering he had a very disfunctional childhood too, his mom was a bad alcoholic. If my parents had known about him when he was a child, my mom and dad would never have let him stay with his mom. But she has tried to right wrongs in later years and he takes care of her now that she's got dementia and can't be on her own.


mmmm, some have it tough.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sounds like a couple of busy but fun days. Hope Elisabeth doesn't have sunburn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, congratulations on weight loss.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up finally. Hope everyone is feeling well today; Ohio Joy do take it easy and give yourself a good break after being so ill overnight. Had a wonderful chat with Julie on Skype this morning. So enjoy it when we can visit "face to face". I've started another shawl, this time doing the pattern Sochi that is on Ravelry. It is a freebie on Ravelry so I'll put it here for those interested. I'm using a caron cake, color blueberry kiwi.
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to start doing as Sorlenna does and begin making hats continually. Figure most patterns are small enough to carry around with me if going somewhere and fairly quick knits. I will start saving them in a box and maybe by next winter will have a sizeable collection to donate somewhere. That will be my goal at least. It will help me decrease the stash and also be a good community project. I know last year the only existing LYS here collected hats for the school system and I'm sure there must be other agencies that would take them. Heck, if I have to I'll carry them around in my van and just hand them out to the folks that are always begging on the streets myself!
> 
> Think I'll go check out the digest for today then get dressed (still in pjs). Will TTYL.


Very pretty shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another that has come through from mjs:-

An email from a friend I just have to share - hope you laugh as much as I did.

I was thinking about how a status symbol of today is those cell phones that everyone has clipped onto their belt or purse. I seldom need one. So, I'm wearing my garage door opener. I also made a cover for my hearing aid and now I have what they call blue teeth, I think.

You know, I spent a fortune on deodorant before I realized that people didn't like me anyway.

I was thinking that women should put pictures of missing husbands on beer cans!

I was thinking about old age and decided that old age is 'when you still have something on the ball, but you are just too tired to bounce it.'

I thought about making a fitness movie for folks my age, and call it 'Pumping Rust'.

I've gotten that dreaded furniture disease. That's when your chest is falling into your drawers!

When people see a cat's litter box, they always say, 'Oh, have you got a cat?' Just once I want to say, 'No, it's for company!'

Employment application blanks always ask who is to be notified in case of an emergency. I think you should write, 'A Good Doctor'!

I was thinking about how people seem to read the Bible a whole lot more as they get older. Then, it dawned on me, they were cramming for their finals.

As for me, I'm just hoping God grades on the curve.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Spider said:


> I know everyone here is a genius, I hope you can interpret dreams. Every night for the last week I have had the same dream. I am at work and always find my coat in a bathroom stuffed in the toilet when it's time to go home. What a stupid dream.


By any chance, do you have to go to the bathroom at the time?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, congratulations on weight loss.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another that has come through from mjs:-
> 
> An email from a friend I just have to share - hope you laugh as much as I did.
> 
> ...


Good ones :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> I know everyone here is a genius, I hope you can interpret dreams. Every night for the last week I have had the same dream. I am at work and always find my coat in a bathroom stuffed in the toilet when it's time to go home. What a stupid dream.


Hmm. Are you worried about something in life going "down the drain"? Or do you just need a new coat? (I'm actually serious with that second question--once I had a dream I was walking a trail and my shoe kept falling off. It was a pair I hadn't worn for a while--I pulled them out and one had split at the sole while they were stored!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Unfortunately it's what her mom exposed her too, as soon as her dad found out what was going on he got involved and kept her away from it as much as possible, but the damage had been done and he still let her have visitation and the woman was a full blown drug addict, not a good thing for a young girl to grow up around, but her dad was doing the best he could considering he had a very disfunctional childhood too, his mom was a bad alcoholic. If my parents had known about him when he was a child, my mom and dad would never have let him stay with his mom. But she has tried to right wrongs in later years and he takes care of her now that she's got dementia and can't be on her own.


So sad when things get passed down the generations. 
So hard for people to care for those with dementia, one of the worst disease, IMO


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another that has come through from mjs:-
> 
> An email from a friend I just have to share - hope you laugh as much as I did.
> 
> ...


Those are great! My morning giggle????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. Are you worried about something in life going "down the drain"? Or do you just need a new coat? (I'm actually serious with that second question--once I had a dream I was walking a trail and my shoe kept falling off. It was a pair I hadn't worn for a while--I pulled them out and one had split at the sole while they were stored!


????That's strange!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw this in the links today, a couple of good ideas I thought might interest some if you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are great! My morning giggle????


It is good to start with a cuppa, KTP, and a laugh.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for laughs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NOw that is a great idea! Don't know how many I'll get done for this year but for next a definitely good idea!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice shawl. Thanks for sharing
> You could always give some hats to Ohio Joy for the people at Elm (I think Mary did that a while ago) when you go to KAP?
> I'm getting quite a box full of hats & mitts built up again, I try to have at least 6 of each for the school each fall but already past that. I've been trying to do a hat or pair of mitts between each project. I really like that Helix pattern for using up "bits". I'm amazed how good it looks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These were/are cute.



Lurker 2 said:


> Another that has come through from mjs:-
> 
> An email from a friend I just have to share - hope you laugh as much as I did.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that since it's likely the only real rest we'll likely get for the next 18+years, we should be able to stay in hospital at least 5-7 days, if not just for our sanity or lack of that's to come. lol


That was my thinking as well! And especially if you already have a toddler (or more) at home. Chance to get some Mum on baby time as well. Had a week with mine (well Maryanne was in hospital for 6 weeks and I was with her so I guess it was only Vicky I had a week with :sm01: )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think once we get her meds where they need to be, she'll be okay, she's always been able to take care of herself and has always worked, saved her money, and been fairly responsible for the most part, but this last year has really been hard for her starting with a really bad choice in boyfriend, leading to her being beaten up, I think her confidence is just gone and the depression really got the upper hand. I am just glad that she finally hit rock bottom far enough to ask for help and to actually take the hand that was held out to pull her up. Now the real work is up to her, God willing, and her willing, she'll be okay.


Her personality sounds like it might help her get through after a very tough time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like you and Elizabeth had a great day out other than the team loss. I hope that the sunscreen worked well, you need an parasol that attaches to the stroller.


The top of the pusher goes down a long way- but keeping her in it when still is not an option!

And now to head out and look after her again. But only 2 pages left to read from overnight.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Managed to catch up this week before the new TP starts. Had lots to comment on but can't remember half of them and didn't write them down.
Thoughts to a with furbaby crises, and to all with illnesses and families who are ill.
Bonnie congratulations to your son.
Your DH looks content singing to the dogs Gwen.
Had DGS1 Sunday to Monday and again Thurs until tomorrow. DGS2 Tues night; great to have them.
DD2 has afghan pictures on my computer, now I must figure how to get them to the TP.
Have 2 poke balls done and half done Coffee Shop Wrap. Started a pair of crocheted slippers also.
Prayers for those in need and (((((((hugs))))))) for all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up. It is 4:20 pm and I had a trying morning with Gage and has been trying my patience since he got home. Will check in later.????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up. It is 4:20 pm and I had a trying morning with Gage and has been trying my patience since he got home. Will check in later.????


oh dear, Not Good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up finally. Hope everyone is feeling well today; Ohio Joy do take it easy and give yourself a good break after being so ill overnight. Had a wonderful chat with Julie on Skype this morning. So enjoy it when we can visit "face to face". I've started another shawl, this time doing the pattern Sochi that is on Ravelry. It is a freebie on Ravelry so I'll put it here for those interested. I'm using a caron cake, color blueberry kiwi.
> 
> I've decided that I'm going to start doing as Sorlenna does and begin making hats continually. Figure most patterns are small enough to carry around with me if going somewhere and fairly quick knits. I will start saving them in a box and maybe by next winter will have a sizeable collection to donate somewhere. That will be my goal at least. It will help me decrease the stash and also be a good community project. I know last year the only existing LYS here collected hats for the school system and I'm sure there must be other agencies that would take them. Heck, if I have to I'll carry them around in my van and just hand them out to the folks that are always begging on the streets myself!
> 
> Think I'll go check out the digest for today then get dressed (still in pjs). Will TTYL.


 :sm24: Happy to enable! I ended up with about 80 last year, most of which went into the donation bag. I also gifted a few already this year. I don't know what it is about hats that I love...I just do. It's a wonderful gesture to pass one along to keep someone warm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our native americans have the same tales. and as much trouble claiming what was theirs. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: There are tales to cover just about all the geographic features- Maori have their ancestors commemorated in river, ocean or lake, a particular hill or mountain, as well as their human ancestors. This leads to a considerable conflict of interest over water rights- Pakeha (the Europeans) claiming that water is not 'owned' as such.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> our native americans have the same tales. and as much trouble claiming what was theirs. --- sam


I know Maori feel a tremendous closeness to the 1st Nations Peoples of America. They have been very involved in the protest over the oil pipeline.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should probably do something like that one of these nights. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I was tired last night and went to bed at 7 pm. Didn't wake up at all until 8 this morning. Boy do I feel rested now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omg - i forgot to post. here it is. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448202-1.html#10296132


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats on the weight loss. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sounds good, Gwen. I might even try this after I'm off my diet. Have lost 7 lbs so far and am happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder what freud would say? --- sam



Spider said:


> I know everyone here is a genius, I hope you can interpret dreams. Every night for the last week I have had the same dream. I am at work and always find my coat in a bathroom stuffed in the toilet when it's time to go home. What a stupid dream.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell her she has friends all over the world that are cheering her on. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I think once we get her meds where they need to be, she'll be okay, she's always been able to take care of herself and has always worked, saved her money, and been fairly responsible for the most part, but this last year has really been hard for her starting with a really bad choice in boyfriend, leading to her being beaten up, I think her confidence is just gone and the depression really got the upper hand. I am just glad that she finally hit rock bottom far enough to ask for help and to actually take the hand that was held out to pull her up. Now the real work is up to her, God willing, and her willing, she'll be okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up. It is 4:20 pm and I had a trying morning with Gage and has been trying my patience since he got home. Will check in later.????


What seems to be his problem?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> congrats on the weight loss. --- sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> omg - i forgot to post. here it is. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-448202-1.html#10296132


I have been busy getting lunch, and failed to notice that! 12.07 pm., here!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I am kid free tonight. Gages friend Logan called and asked him to come for a sleepover. Although his behavior started to calm down I said yes more so for my own peace of mind. So he is off for the night and I am just hanging out with Deuce. Catch you all on the new ktp.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> No, I think the majority have hospital births now although there are still some home births too. However, when I had my two (1978 & 1981) you were kept in hospital for at least 5 days, now they seem to throw them out in hours!


Home births are being encouraged now. 
I had my eldest in hospital in England in 1978 and was in for 2 (very long horrible) days. With my second in 1979 it was for only 6 hours after the birth, so I decided to have him at home, but I'd to fight for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I am kid free tonight. Gages friend Logan called and asked him to come for a sleepover. Although his behavior started to calm down I said yes more so for my own peace of mind. So he is off for the night and I am just hanging out with Deuce. Catch you all on the new ktp.


No doubt a good idea to have a bit of space.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another that has come through from mjs:-
> 
> An email from a friend I just have to share - hope you laugh as much as I did.
> 
> ...


LOLOL!!!! That was great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. Are you worried about something in life going "down the drain"? Or do you just need a new coat? (I'm actually serious with that second question--once I had a dream I was walking a trail and my shoe kept falling off. It was a pair I hadn't worn for a while--I pulled them out and one had split at the sole while they were stored!


Wow, your psychic energy was at work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad when things get passed down the generations.
> So hard for people to care for those with dementia, one of the worst disease, IMO


It really is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this in the links today, a couple of good ideas I thought might interest some if you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to start with a cuppa, KTP, and a laugh.


Yes it is!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was my thinking as well! And especially if you already have a toddler (or more) at home. Chance to get some Mum on baby time as well. Had a week with mine (well Maryanne was in hospital for 6 weeks and I was with her so I guess it was only Vicky I had a week with :sm01: )


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Her personality sounds like it might help her get through after a very tough time


I think so. 
Walmart had a Smart Talk cell phone on sale for a super good price so I picked her up a phone, and picked up a few groceries on sale while getting my groceries so that Christopher didn't have to worry about trying to feed them both. She was still sleeping when we left this morning, the pill had zonked her out, she felt like she couldn't move, but she got up this evening when I took over the groceries, and she had some cola and chocolate and started putting things away, let Christophers dogs out and we had a bit of a talk, so she understands more of why her dad is being a bit hard on her, she was confused on that, she thought he'd just given up on her I think. I told her to cut her pill in half and see if that works better and if not, we'll call the doctor, she's been off them for a year so her body probably didn't know what to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The top of the pusher goes down a long way- but keeping her in it when still is not an option!
> 
> And now to head out and look after her again. But only 2 pages left to read from overnight.


Didn't think about that, you need one of those little umbrella hats that I've seen in Texas. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell her she has friends all over the world that are cheering her on. --- sam


I will. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I am kid free tonight. Gages friend Logan called and asked him to come for a sleepover. Although his behavior started to calm down I said yes more so for my own peace of mind. So he is off for the night and I am just hanging out with Deuce. Catch you all on the new ktp.


Yippee!! Quiet and peace, enjoy it while it lasts. :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I am kid free tonight. Gages friend Logan called and asked him to come for a sleepover. Although his behavior started to calm down I said yes more so for my own peace of mind. So he is off for the night and I am just hanging out with Deuce. Catch you all on the new ktp.


Sometimes we have to do what is best for us! Hang in there!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, sounds like a couple of busy but fun days. Hope Elisabeth doesn't have sunburn.


She looked fine today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Didn't think about that, you need one of those little umbrella hats that I've seen in Texas. lol


But hats get pulled off and Vick doesn't like them being tied on!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that since it's likely the only real rest we'll likely get for the next 18+years, we should be able to stay in hospital at least 5-7 days, if not just for our sanity or lack of that's to come. lol


I agree! LOL. I do think they send mums and babies home far too soon though. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I think once we get her meds where they need to be, she'll be okay, she's always been able to take care of herself and has always worked, saved her money, and been fairly responsible for the most part, but this last year has really been hard for her starting with a really bad choice in boyfriend, leading to her being beaten up, I think her confidence is just gone and the depression really got the upper hand. I am just glad that she finally hit rock bottom far enough to ask for help and to actually take the hand that was held out to pull her up. Now the real work is up to her, God willing, and her willing, she'll be okay.


I hope so too. Poor girl, very bad choice in boyfriend indeed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Home births are being encouraged now.
> I had my eldest in hospital in England in 1978 and was in for 2 (very long horrible) days. With my second in 1979 it was for only 6 hours after the birth, so I decided to have him at home, but I'd to fight for it.


Home births may be fine in. Or near cities where there's quick access to help but in my part of the world, I think it's insane. Our former neighbors daughter has her babies 4 so far, at home & I keep expecting to hear bad news from them.
A month after my last was born a woman I knew from school had a baby in a small town hospital near us & had a prolapsed uterus & even with the doctor there died before the ambulance could get her to a hospital with OR facilities.


----------

